# Show Pics of your GIVENCHY in Action!!



## DisCo

I'll have pics to share by next week as I'll be travelling with my Pandora this weekend but would love to see action shots from all of you with Givenchy bags, accessories, etc! 

Let's do everything we can to finally have our sub-forum!


----------



## DisCo

Carrying my Large textured geometric Pandora crossbody 

EDIT: Sorry photos didn't work....will post in a few mins


----------



## DisCo

Ok I'll try again....


----------



## moi et mes sacs

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


 
You look great. I am glad you posted this pic. The Pandora just looks so much better on than in the shop.


----------



## pixiejenna

Great thread Disco! The large pandora looks great on you!


----------



## **Chanel**

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


 
You look great !


----------



## Aluxe

hmm, have been wondering what this bag looks like on a real person and it looks great on you.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DisCo

^Thanks everyone!! Hope Givenchy bag owners would contribute their own action shots as well so we can keep the thread going


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Great bag, great look !


----------



## ehemelay

Love the Pandora!  This is the second week-long trip I've taken since receiving my Medium (textured) black Pandora in August and I am looking forward to carrying it for several days in a row.  It's a great bag for everyday but especially good for travel.

For reference I'm 5'2" without heels, US size 4:


----------



## Gatsby

Your Pandora looks so great on you ehemelay!


----------



## DisCo

^You look really great with your Pandora ehemalay!  Whenever I see the wrinkled leather it makes my heart skip a beat!


----------



## Gatsby

Disco, you need the wrinkled grey, you just know you do! :giggles:


----------



## DisCo

^LOL Gatsby! I know I do but my wallet doesn't agree with me :giggles:


----------



## Gatsby

I'm just trying to live vicariously through you because you've made me want that Nightingale and I already wanted the textured grey Pandora.  That grey is just gorgeous and I wanted the Nightingale before but the color you chose really shows the quality of the leather!


----------



## DisCo

^Definitely get the Pandora first!  That kind of grey is hard to find!! I too will live vicariously through you once you get it   Would love to get that one but can't justify having 2 Pandoras ATM.


----------



## ehemelay

Medium Black Textured Pandora, worn by the shoulder strap and by the handle:


----------



## zjajkj

ehemelay said:


> Medium Black Textured Pandora, worn by the shoulder strap and by the handle:


 
you look great!


----------



## zjajkj

ehemelay said:


> Love the Pandora! This is the second week-long trip I've taken since receiving my Medium (textured) black Pandora in August and I am looking forward to carrying it for several days in a row. It's a great bag for everyday but especially good for travel.
> 
> For reference I'm 5'2" without heels, US size 4:


 
you look so petite


----------



## zjajkj

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


 
love the casual look


----------



## ig1s

Medium Pink Smooth Pandora


----------



## DisCo

dinitegrity said:


> love the casual look



Thanks *dinitegrity*!!


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> Medium Black Textured Pandora, worn by the shoulder strap and by the handle:





ig1s said:


> Medium Pink Smooth Pandora



You both look fab with your Pandoras!! I think I need a medium now


----------



## riry

I took DD to a farm to pick some fruit. The textured black medium panda was the perfect bag... comfy, easy to carry, and best of all, so durable that I let DD carry it without any worries!











Here she is eating some of the fruit (dates) we picked.


----------



## ehemelay

dinitegrity said:


> you look great!





DisCo said:


> You both look fab with your Pandoras!! I think I need a medium now



Thank you!  The Medium is a great size.  I can fit all my daily necessities in the main compartment, and it still looks nice and slouchy.

I'm very short (about 5'1"-2" in bare feet), so the Large size is probably too big for my frame.


----------



## Blo0ondi

not the best pic.. but it th one i have now


----------



## luvmy3girls

riry said:


> I took DD to a farm to pick some fruit. The textured black medium panda was the perfect bag... comfy, easy to carry, and best of all, so durable that I let DD carry it without any worries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is eating some of the fruit (dates) we picked.


 looks so cute on you.where did you get yours? I haven't seen the black with the small zippered pocket. I think I like that better than the other one.


----------



## ehemelay

I had suspected all along, but now I know for sure: the Medium Pandora fits easily and comfortably over a winter coat, even when carried by the handle.

I can't get enough of this bag; I wear it all the time!


----------



## Donya Aurora

Okay just in case anyone care what i got up to this weekend i went fishing with my dad and can i just say that fishing with Designer bags or going out to wet damp places with designer bags, trying to bring a little bit of glamorous to a relay crappy place IS a bad idea..... it rained, i got wet, the waves threatened my hair., it was just horrible........ and cold.


----------



## DisCo

^LOL sorry to hear bout ur experience but great photo!  That bag sure can hold a lot!

Need to contribute more photos to this thread again!


----------



## Kajleen

ig1s said:


> Medium Pink Smooth Pandora



wow, stunning! love it


----------



## ehemelay

Donya Aurora said:


> Okay just in case anyone care what i got up to this weekend i went fishing with my dad and can i just say that fishing with Designer bags or going out to wet damp places with designer bags, trying to bring a little bit of glamorous to a relay crappy place IS a bad idea..... it rained, i got wet, the waves threatened my hair., it was just horrible........ and cold.



Beautiful ~ I think it's a nice idea to bring something lovely out on a drab outing.  Looks like it survived the trip!!


----------



## Donya Aurora

ehemelay said:


> Beautiful ~ I think it's a nice idea to bring something lovely out on a drab outing.  Looks like it survived the trip!!



Thank you, It truly is one of my most resilient and durable handbags Givenchy really knows how to make them last.


----------



## ehemelay

Pandora Medium "Animation" style:


----------



## Aluxe

Blo0ondi said:


> not the best pic.. but it th one i have now




*gasp* *faint* *shriek*

I LOVE the handles on your Nightingale!

Please share info on the year, haven't seen one like that and, um, yeah, I want one...

Anyone else have info on where I may find a nightingale with this shoulder handle? Thanks.


----------



## Blo0ondi

Aluxe said:


> *gasp* *faint* *shriek*
> 
> I LOVE the handles on your Nightingale!
> 
> Please share info on the year, haven't seen one like that and, um, yeah, I want one...
> 
> Anyone else have info on where I may find a nightingale with this shoulder handle? Thanks.


 
hmm well i dont remember the year but i think its 2009 collection.. the SA told me that its a limited edition bag


----------



## juneping

pandora, textured in size medium


----------



## randr21

juneping said:
			
		

> pandora, textured in size medium



U look fab, as I thought u would in a pandora.  Did u end up with the black or teal?


----------



## juneping

randr21 said:


> U look fab, as I thought u would in a pandora.  Did u end up with the black or teal?



thanks *randr21*!! i went with the black but color was not the reason to make the pick. it's the leather texture...the grain of the teal one was not that nice...the black is more refine and it makes the bag look quite different. i know i sound a little nut....


----------



## DisCo

juneping said:


> pandora, textured in size medium



You look amazing with your Pandora juneping! glad to see you here too  BTW are you carrying your Pandora crossbody in this pic?


----------



## juneping

DisCo said:


> You look amazing with your Pandora juneping! glad to see you here too  BTW are you carrying your Pandora crossbody in this pic?



thanks* DisCo*!! yes....crossbody, the length of the strap is perfect...i don't like it too low.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  It looks great on you, *juneping*!!  And can I also say that I love those fringed suede boots?!


----------



## purse-nality

^dear june.... pandora is sooo YOU!!! simply perfect w/ your signature edgy chic style!


----------



## juneping

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^  It looks great on you, *juneping*!!  And can I also say that I love those fringed suede boots?!



yes...they are fringe suede boots. 



purse-nality said:


> ^dear june.... pandora is sooo YOU!!! simply perfect w/ your signature edgy chic style!



 *ehemelay *&* purse-nality *


----------



## Aluxe

juneping said:


> pandora, textured in size medium



I LOVE the mix of textures in your outfit! You look fantastic and all of a sudden, I regret giving away my suede fringe boots. But my 15 y.o. niece wanted them, so I had to oblige

Thanks for sharing your pic!


----------



## ryomat

Nylon Nightingale


----------



## juneping

Aluxe said:


> I LOVE the mix of textures in your outfit! You look fantastic and all of a sudden, I regret giving away my suede fringe boots. But my 15 y.o. niece wanted them, so I had to oblige
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pic!



Thank you *aluxe*!!


----------



## charzzy

Medium nightingale.


----------



## Shopholicmum11

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....



The large pandora is good on you....I tried medium on me....compare with ur bag on the pic doesn't much different size...only slightly....thanks for the pics....help a lot


----------



## DisCo

Shopholicmum11 said:


> The large pandora is good on you....I tried medium on me....compare with ur bag on the pic doesn't much different size...only slightly....thanks for the pics....help a lot



Thanks Shopholicmum!   I'm 170 cm for reference!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

DisCo said:


> Thanks Shopholicmum!   I'm 170 cm for reference!



Thanks goodness me....I wonder....I am only 154cm tall.....I think I better in medium size after all...


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

This is my new givenchy croco cream,do you like it or not?:/


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY




----------



## Shopholicmum11

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


>



Big wow.....from me


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Really??Oh thank you very much!!I really want your opinio,because I am not sure if it's ok or  not:/


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Big wow.....from me



Really??Oh thank you very much!!I really want your opinio,because I am not sure if it's ok or not:/


----------



## flirtsy

soo beautiful i love the texture


----------



## Aluxe

ryomat said:


> Nylon Nightingale
> 
> View attachment 1542125



Looks good on you


----------



## Aluxe

charzzy said:


> Medium nightingale.



Your bag, and you, looks great! Love your shoes!


----------



## Aluxe

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> This is my new givenchy croco cream,do you like it or not?:/



Love this croc embossed style!!!! Congrats! What size is this? Medium or large?


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Aluxe said:


> Love this croc embossed style!!!! Congrats! What size is this? Medium or large?



It's medium!I love her!!!So chic and unique!Difficult to see it to somebody on the street


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Let me share my christmas gift.....one bag tick off the wish list.....Pandora calf patent dark violet in medium....


----------



## REREsaurus

juneping said:


> pandora, textured in size medium



This look leaves nothing to be desired. Adore it! You look stylin; wish I looked that way in my Pandora! For some reason, I have a hard time making the Pandora anything but a casual bag. Must try harder.


----------



## drati

Lovely. Looks great on you.

Is this a black one with smooth leather and light gold hardware?








charzzy said:


> Medium nightingale.


----------



## charzzy

Aluxe said:


> Your bag, and you, looks great! Love your shoes!



Thanks!! 



drati said:


> Lovely. Looks great on you.
> 
> Is this a black one with smooth leather and light gold hardware?



Hi! This is the Peacock Blue one with the light gold hardware! It's the one with the lamb skin if I'm not wrong.. Feels really soft and smooshy


----------



## REREsaurus

This thread needs more PICS...

Everyone needs a Pandora of some sort. We like to call 'em Panda's. So here's my ultimate favorite Coral Red medium Panda. I think she is from 2010 sometime, perhaps? She is a bright and cheery Coral red that I can't get enough of:


----------



## REREsaurus

Please feast your eyes upon the prettiest shade of blue/violet I've ever seen on a bag. In a painting, maybe. But in a bag? Complex and frustrating. Medium Pandora in Bright Cobalt blue/violet:


----------



## alouette

^^Whoa!  Blown away by these fabulous pics of yours!  Thanks for some new bag porn!  I can't get enough of those colors.  Maybe I should rethink getting another Panda in a fresh and bold color for 2012???


----------



## REREsaurus

And a few pics of my medium Antigona in Khaki calfskin matte.  (Please excuse the blurry photos - I take pics of my bag nearly everyday to share with my bag-buddy and sometimes they're taken in a flurry!)


----------



## ACS

I love the Givenchy Antigona on you Rere!!


----------



## REREsaurus

alouette said:


> ^^Whoa!  Blown away by these fabulous pics of yours!  Thanks for some new bag porn!  I can't get enough of those colors.  Maybe I should rethink getting another Panda in a fresh and bold color for 2012???



Funny you should mention porn. My BF was looking over my shoulder at the stars I placed on my face and said: why are you doing that? Are you a pornstar or something? Then it hit me:_ THAT's_ where I've seen those stars before! LOL, whoops.

I think BRIGHT bold colors in Panda's are the way to go. Seriously - you were them on your side most the time either by the long strap or short shoulder strap so the bright color never "gets in the way." Lurve it.



ACS said:


> I love the Givenchy Antigona on you Rere!!



Thanks, ACS!


----------



## REREsaurus

OOOH! I found more pics of the Khaki Medium Antigona in matte calf leather. These may have been posted already somewhere else but it would be good to include them in *this* thread too:


----------



## REREsaurus

More! Gray Antigona in medium. Calf matte leather. Lawdy I love this bag. I know it looks similar to the gray one posted earlier, but in real life they are very different from each other. At least that's what I recite to myself each time I swing open the closet door to see two of the 'same' Antigona's staring at me.


----------



## x_ninja

Thanks for the pix, RERE! They are both so gorgeous!!! If I were you I'd have difficult everyday debating which one to use!!


----------



## REREsaurus

x_ninja said:


> Thanks for the pix, RERE! They are both so gorgeous!!! If I were you I'd have difficult everyday debating which one to use!!



Ha! Now you see my dilemma! There's a rotation schedule set in an excel spreadsheet that I follow. (Kidding!)


----------



## x_ninja

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> Ha! Now you see my dilemma! There's a rotation schedule set in an excel spreadsheet that I follow. (Kidding!)



Lol. Wouldnt it be nice if there was an app that tells you which handbag's turn it is everyday..


----------



## REREsaurus

^^ Yes! Haha. We both know we wouldn't listen though. Sometimes, you just gotta wear what you wanna wear! Maybe a "handbag suggestion app" or something.


----------



## x_ninja

REREsaurus said:
			
		

> ^^ Yes! Haha. We both know we wouldn't listen though. Sometimes, you just gotta wear what you wanna wear! Maybe a "handbag suggestion app" or something.



You're absolutely right!!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

REREsaurus said:


> Please feast your eyes upon the prettiest shade of blue/violet I've ever seen on a bag. In a painting, maybe. But in a bag? Complex and frustrating. Medium Pandora in Bright Cobalt blue/violet:




Wow......how many pandora you have.....I saw the coral color medium in Myer Melbourne Australia....nice and bright....I bought the patent pandora calf dark violet medium....it is very shine....I love to buy textured ostrich a like black.....but thinking of another pandora???.....should I have 2 pandora....is your violet/blue pandora....same textured with the coral color?......


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*rere*_- I LOVE, LOVE the Coral Pandora & of course the Khaki Antigona! Gorgeous bags, you have quite the little G-collection!


----------



## x_ninja

Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.


----------



## randr21

x_ninja said:


> View attachment 1556484
> 
> 
> Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.


 
what a nice close-up shot, such an elegant color combo.  how do you like it so far?


----------



## leesee

^^ that is so gorgeous!


----------



## ACS

x_ninja said:


> View attachment 1556484
> 
> 
> Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.


 
So pretty!  I bet you are loving that bag!  The bi-color is so cool...and the Antigona is even cooler!


----------



## REREsaurus

scoobiesmomma said:


> _*rere*_- I LOVE, LOVE the Coral Pandora & of course the Khaki Antigona! Gorgeous bags, you have quite the little G-collection!



Thank you, Scoobie!



x_ninja said:


> View attachment 1556484
> 
> 
> Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.



May we see some pics of it in action? I guess in your passenger seat is technically action if your car is moving - but would love to see pics of it on you!


----------



## x_ninja

Thank you, guys!! My antigona is flattered by your kind comments!! 

I am IN LOVE with this bag! At first I was worrying the medium would be to small for my 5'9 frame but it turned out perfect!! The design is great that it can be dressed up or down.. I wore it with jeans over the weekend and today to work, looked fine both ways. I'll arrange some mod shots for reference. 

For those of you who are on the fence.. Just get it. It is very special.. Even my picky bf commented about the fine craftsmanship. Plus, I received so many compliments while wearing the bag.. the SA at Chanel wouldn't stop staring!!!


----------



## REREsaurus

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Wow......how many pandora you have.....I saw the coral color medium in Myer Melbourne Australia....nice and bright....I bought the patent pandora calf dark violet medium....it is very shine....I love to buy textured ostrich a like black.....but thinking of another pandora???.....should I have 2 pandora....is your violet/blue pandora....same textured with the coral color?......



The Violet blue is the same as the wrinkled pepe leather on the Coral, yes. Wrinkles vary from bag to bag but both of these bags have stellar wrinkles!

I'm more a fan of the textured and wrinkly than the patent. No one has anything textured like Givenchy does whereas patent is easy to find in other brands. Go for the unique wrinkled/textured!


----------



## REREsaurus

x_ninja said:


> Thank you, guys!! My antigona is flattered by your kind comments!!
> 
> I am IN LOVE with this bag! At first I was worrying the medium would be to small for my 5'9 frame but it turned out perfect!! The design is great that it can be dressed up or down.. I wore it with jeans over the weekend and today to work, looked fine both ways. I'll arrange some mod shots for reference.
> 
> *For those of you who are on the fence.. Just get it. It is very special..* Even my picky bf commented about the fine craftsmanship. Plus, I received so many compliments while wearing the bag.. the SA at Chanel wouldn't stop staring!!!



Word up! There's nothing to be on the fence about, the Antigona is THEE bag to have. 

Funny how your man commented about the clean lines, fine craftsmanship; mine did too. And he HATES my bag obsession since mostly I bother him with everything-Balenciaga. Not no mo!!! Givenchy for life, lol. 

Looking forward to your mod shots.


----------



## charzzy

My cuff


----------



## ACS

charzzy said:


> My cuff


 WOW!  That's so beautiful!  Where did you get it at?!


----------



## alouette

charzzy said:


> My cuff



In LOVE~  I've always wanted one of those cuffs!!!!!!  Green with envy.


----------



## charzzy

ACS said:


> WOW!  That's so beautiful!  Where did you get it at?!



Hi! I got this from luisaviaroma somewhere around June last year! 



alouette said:


> In LOVE~  I've always wanted one of those cuffs!!!!!!  Green with envy.



Thanks! You should totally get one for yourself! I love it


----------



## randr21

charzzy said:


> My cuff


 
I think the obsedia design is a total winner.  it's cool but not too recognizable.  what a statement piece.


----------



## Sobranies

charzzy said:


> My cuff


Gorgeous! I love how the hardware resembles an inverted female gender symbol.


----------



## muffinsmom

I bought a nightingale shopper from Farfetch.com at (30% discount) It arrived yesterday and I must say am so happy with how beautiful it is.


----------



## ehemelay

Back from a 2-week trip, really missed my Pandoras!!

I could have fit everything I needed for the office today in my work bag, but I carried my Medium Black (textured) Pandora just for the heck of it anyway.  It is so comfortable and easy to carry...


----------



## jlao

It's the first time I post here...

Me and my Pandora in black distressed skin


----------



## 2shai_

jlao said:


> It's the first time I post here...
> 
> Me and my Pandora in black distressed skin



Omg you wear the pandora so well! I used to have a few but sold them, but you're making me want one again.


----------



## alouette

jlao said:


> It's the first time I post here...
> 
> Me and my Pandora in black distressed skin



Beautiful!!  So chic.  You should post this in the Outfit of the Day thread too in the Wardrobe sub-forum!

2shai - can't believe you sold all your Pandoras!  Weren't you the one who originally started the Pandora thread?!


----------



## 2shai_

alouette said:


> Beautiful!!  So chic.  You should post this in the Outfit of the Day thread too in the Wardrobe sub-forum!
> 
> 2shai - can't believe you sold all your Pandoras!  Weren't you the one who originally started the Pandora thread?!


 
Yes I did! I love the pandora, but it seems like I can get it anytime so I sold them to fund my addiction for Balenciaga Giant hardware bags which are discontinued as of F/W 11.

I really do want a black one again, when I had that bag I wore it so much I neglected all my other bags .


----------



## alouette

2shai_ said:


> Yes I did! I love the pandora, but it seems like I can get it anytime so I sold them to fund my addiction for Balenciaga Giant hardware bags which are discontinued as of F/W 11.
> 
> I really do want a black one again, when I had that bag I wore it so much I neglected all my other bags .



Ah, didn't know Bal was discontinuing the giant hardware??!!!!  I'll have to check out the Bal sub-forum!

Yes, I want a pepe leather version.  All in due time.


----------



## mmmilkman

Here's mine in action this morning. Sorry for the bad shot (used my ancient blackberry.)


----------



## jlao

From my blog - me and my Obsedia in white/pony leopard


----------



## am2022

jlao... love your pics.. they are so crisp with lovely colors.. and you look so fab!!!

here is my nigtingale out and about with my kids!


----------



## Serene82

amacasa said:


> jlao... love your pics.. they are so crisp with lovely colors.. and you look so fab!!!
> 
> here is my nigtingale out and about with my kids!


 
Wow... the leather looks so yummy! Love the zipper detail at the bottom as well. 
Is this a shopper tote?


----------



## alouette

About a 3.5 weeks ago - DS clothes shopping.

two-tone black/navy medium Pandora -


----------



## jlao

From my blog: me with my Pandora today


----------



## Mamochan

jlao said:


> From my blog - me and my Obsedia in white/pony leopard



Can I ask where and when you got this?  I'm looking for an Obsedia and this is one of three that I'm considering.  I'm even selling one of my Celines to get one of these.  So in love.


----------



## Mamochan

REREsaurus said:


> More! Gray Antigona in medium. Calf matte leather. Lawdy I love this bag.



Antigonas are beautiful. :worthy:


----------



## randr21

beautiful shots ladies, love them


----------



## asianbarbie

This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

asianbarbie said:


> This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe



Oh!!Really nice bag!!!


----------



## randr21

asianbarbie said:
			
		

> This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe



Another rarely seen nightingale! How pretty and it makes ur outfit pop.


----------



## Aluxe

asianbarbie said:


> This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe



your bag is lovely!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Luv everyone's pics! Action threads are always sooo enabling ...

Joining here w/ my fave and 1-&-only travel bag, med crinkled/pepe brown pandora...


----------



## alouette

^^Beautiful!!!!!!  The bun, sunnies, accessories - just perfection!


----------



## purse-nality

alouette said:


> ^^Beautiful!!!!!!  The bun, sunnies, accessories - just perfection!



Aww thank you!  i luv your edgy panda too! did you find your small antigona yet?


----------



## nduddles

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> This is my new givenchy croco cream,do you like it or not?:/



that is the most beautiful nightingale i've seen so far!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

nduddles said:


> that is the most beautiful nightingale i've seen so far! [/Q
> 
> OH!!!!Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## nduddles

ran quick errands at the mall today, here's my nightingale navy blue ss09 medium. love this bag to pieces!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

nduddles said:


> ran quick errands at the mall today, here's my nightingale navy blue ss09 medium. love this bag to pieces!



Oh!!!Nice dress and our bag is FAB!!!!!!!


----------



## alouette

purse-nality said:


> Aww thank you!  i luv your edgy panda too! did you find your small antigona yet?



Sigh - no, not yet.  TBH, hasn't been high on the priority list with life getting in the way.  I figure if it's meant to be, I'll find one eventually. Better on my wallet for sure.


----------



## nduddles

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Oh!!!Nice dress and our bag is FAB!!!!!!!



thank you!!! glad i snagged this baby because everyone always asks about it


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

nduddles said:


> thank you!!! glad i snagged this baby because everyone always asks about it


----------



## Christfollowerx

So Cute!



DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


----------



## tamadi

Traveling to Taipei with my Medium Nightingale in Dark Navy, its my perfect toss-around bag


----------



## tamadi

heres one more, carrying my nightingale while...shopping at Celine...I STILL LOVE GIVENCHY!!!


----------



## randr21

tamadi said:


> Traveling to Taipei with my Medium Nightingale in Dark Navy, its my perfect toss-around bag


 
i bought my med pandora, and it's also a great travel bag.  i think givenchy makes great bags in general.


----------



## Mellee

Bathroom shot of my medium black nightingale. Love how discreet and elegant it is! On the lookout for a medium antigona next. Please PM me if you see one in khaki or gray that's new or gently used!


----------



## p3apod

my first! &#57378;&#58158;


----------



## mundodabolsa

p3apod said:


> my first! &#57378;&#58158;



one of my favorite of the current season totes out there! so jealous! it's beautiful, thanks for the picture.


----------



## ehemelay

I've been carrying my Medium Black Pandora for the past week and will use it for at least another week (I didn't bring any other bags with me on this trip - only clutches).

Pandora is perfect for travel!  I just never get tired of this bag...


----------



## oogiewoogie

^ Love it~!


----------



## meelee

I love that version ehemelay! Still haven't found it anywhere online!


----------



## ehemelay

oogiewoogie said:


> ^ Love it~!





meelee said:


> I love that version ehemelay! Still haven't found it anywhere online!



Thanks, ladies!  I was lucky to snag the Animation style in the Medium size.  I've seen a few Small Pandoras floating around, but it's just not the same.


----------



## peaberry

Mellee said:


> Bathroom shot of my medium black nightingale. Love how discreet and elegant it is! On the lookout for a medium antigona next. Please PM me if you see one in khaki or gray that's new or gently used!
> 
> View attachment 1675211



Hey there! Reebonz has a brand new gray Nightingale on sale right now if you're still looking for one. It's beautiful!


----------



## jigga85

I love my Pandora


----------



## alouette

jigga85 said:


> I love my Pandora



Handsome chic!!!  LOVE that pic and that color and leather...ugh, perfection!

Looks cold but comfortable if that makes any sense.


----------



## am2022

OMG>>> jigga.. you look so cool in your pic!!!




jigga85 said:


> I love my Pandora


----------



## am2022

out and about with my fave travel bag:  large nightingale with zips!!!


----------



## am2022

very nice!!!!



p3apod said:


> my first! &#57378;&#58158;
> 
> View attachment 1676164


----------



## bbagcoveter

muffinsmom said:


> I bought a nightingale shopper from Farfetch.com at (30% discount) It arrived yesterday and I must say am so happy with how beautiful it is.


 

She really is beautiful, is the colour Olive?  How did you get a 30% discount?!!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I am a fan of nightingale and thought Pandora looked weird, but see u guys pictures...I am loving Pandora now.


----------



## alouette

Ilovepurse007 said:
			
		

> I am a fan of nightingale and thought Pandora looked weird, but see u guys pictures...I am loving Pandora now.



I originally thought the same thing until I tried it on. Pure love!!


----------



## glamorioustasha

:urock:





jigga85 said:


> I love my Pandora


----------



## glamorioustasha

Mellee said:


> Bathroom shot of my medium black nightingale. Love how discreet and elegant it is! On the lookout for a medium antigona next. Please PM me if you see one in khaki or gray that's new or gently used!
> 
> View attachment 1675211



Beautiful


----------



## purse-nality

jigga85 said:


> I love my Pandora



wow STUNNING! 

reminds me of 1 of the travels i had w/ my panda. fooled around in the snow while wearing it. still, it remained spotless! 




amacasa said:


> out and about with my fave travel bag:  large nightingale with zips!!!



looking like a star A!  seriously.


----------



## nduddles

p3apod said:


> my first! &#57378;&#58158;
> 
> View attachment 1676164



so pretty!!! i'm a fan of animal prints and find this b/w one a good mix of sophisticated and fierce!


----------



## am2022

Hey there girl!!! you are just the sweetest!!!  See you back at the celine thread...i guess you love givenchy too!!!  So when are we seeing the croc stamped phantom mod pics??? I almost got one at Aloha rag a month ago but.. but... went for the royal blue phantom instead... hope no regrets!!!


purse-nality said:


> wow STUNNING!
> 
> reminds me of 1 of the travels i had w/ my panda. fooled around in the snow while wearing it. still, it remained spotless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking like a star A!  seriously.


----------



## ksc7070

nice bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> I've been carrying my Medium Black Pandora for the past week and will use it for at least another week (I didn't bring any other bags with me on this trip - only clutches).
> 
> Pandora is perfect for travel!  I just never get tired of this bag...



LOVE this shot of our and your Panda!  We r Bal gals too...do you like one better than the other, or are they just so different that you can't compare.  I'm on the downturn of my love/hate relationship with my Bals.  LOVE them but HATE having to be so careful with them.


----------



## ehemelay

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE this shot of our and your Panda!  We r Bal gals too...do you like one better than the other, or are they just so different that you can't compare.  I'm on the downturn of my love/hate relationship with my Bals.  LOVE them but HATE having to be so careful with them.



Hi there!  I gave up on Bal about a year ago after a terrible CS experience, but I've always loved the style/quality of Bbags.  I was so angry that I sold most of my Bal collection, but I've recently added a couple more.

I love my Pandoras - the wrinkled leather is especially sturdy.  They carry a ton and are very comfortable.  

I also HATE feeling like I have to be careful with bags, so in the past couple of years I've re-strategized and all of my bags (with one exception) are dark neutrals.  It makes a huge difference because I don't worry about denim transfer, water spots, scratches etc.  I can just enjoy my bags, and as a bonus they all "go" with pretty much everything in my closet.

I also like Proenza Schouler bags but I use my Pandoras more often.  

Good luck finding something that really suits you!  It's always nice to have a little variety of designers in your collection.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> Hi there!  I gave up on Bal about a year ago after a terrible CS experience, but I've always loved the style/quality of Bbags.  I was so angry that I sold most of my Bal collection, but I've recently added a couple more.
> 
> I love my Pandoras - the wrinkled leather is especially sturdy.  They carry a ton and are very comfortable.
> 
> I also HATE feeling like I have to be careful with bags, so in the past couple of years I've re-strategized and all of my bags (with one exception) are dark neutrals.  It makes a huge difference because I don't worry about denim transfer, water spots, scratches etc.  I can just enjoy my bags, and as a bonus they all "go" with pretty much everything in my closet.
> 
> I also like Proenza Schouler bags but I use my Pandoras more often.
> 
> Good luck finding something that really suits you!  It's always nice to have a little variety of designers in your collection.



Thank you sweetie!  I do remember seeing your posts on recent Bal additions.  I think the VAST majority of Bal collectors have a love/hate relationship with the bags.

I would love to find worry-free bags.  That is what I had before Bals and I want to go back to that.  I think you posted a shot with a Pandora over a winter coat.  So glad to see that cuz I have about 5 months of BRRRRR here.  I immediately sold my one Work which had the most insanely soft leather cuz the handles won't fit over a winter coat. 

Trying to get practical these days.  I hope to have a Panda one day soon, so I can post a shot


----------



## ehemelay

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you sweetie!  I do remember seeing your posts on recent Bal additions.  I think the VAST majority of Bal collectors have a love/hate relationship with the bags.
> 
> I would love to find worry-free bags.  That is what I had before Bals and I want to go back to that.  I think you posted a shot with a Pandora over a winter coat.  So glad to see that cuz I have about 5 months of BRRRRR here.  I immediately sold my one Work which had the most insanely soft leather cuz the handles won't fit over a winter coat.
> 
> Trying to get practical these days.  I hope to have a Panda one day soon, so I can post a shot



Keep an eye out on ******; Erica will occasionally have Medium Pandoras available online.

I bought my 2nd Panda from a retailer on Farfetch.com and it was a great experience!  The European shops have more varieties of leather and colors, and if you provide Farfetch with your postal code they will calculate all of the duty fees, shipping costs, etc. so there are no surprises when you order.  When I ordered my Pandora from the website, it was roughly $300 less than a comparable bag from Barneys or NM - and they shipped it OVERNIGHT from London.  I have since bought some jewelry and clothing items from the website and it has always been a top-notch transaction.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> Keep an eye out on ******; Erica will occasionally have Medium Pandoras available online.
> 
> I bought my 2nd Panda from a retailer on Farfetch.com and it was a great experience!  The European shops have more varieties of leather and colors, and if you provide Farfetch with your postal code they will calculate all of the duty fees, shipping costs, etc. so there are no surprises when you order.  When I ordered my Pandora from the website, it was roughly $300 less than a comparable bag from Barneys or NM - and they shipped it OVERNIGHT from London.  I have since bought some jewelry and clothing items from the website and it has always been a top-notch transaction.



Wow! That's fantastic!  I have looked on their site but never seriously considered them cuz they are overseas...but sounds like a great option!  Thank you!


----------



## jessjessh

my pandora heehee


----------



## randr21

jessjessh said:
			
		

> my pandora heehee



Your style goes perfectly with the panda...love the bracelets.  That bag's blue is my favorite btw.


----------



## alouette

jessjessh said:


> my pandora heehee



AAHHH!  I LOVE that blue!  That's next on my wish list for my next Panda....that blue or a simple black.  I already have a black/blue combo.  I'm on the lookout for a single color now.

Congrats!!  That is quite a lovely bag!


----------



## leesee

jessjessh said:


> my pandora heehee



You and your bag look stunning!!


----------



## jessjessh

leesee said:


> You and your bag look stunning!!


 aww thanks dear


----------



## am2022

my one and only givenchy .. once again while visiting Miami..


----------



## jnff

muffinsmom said:


> I bought a nightingale shopper from Farfetch.com at (30% discount) It arrived yesterday and I must say am so happy with how beautiful it is.


 
she is a beaty!! congrats on your new nightingale..


----------



## jnff

alouette said:


> I originally thought the same thing until I tried it on. Pure love!!


 
Me too. I exactly thought the same way too. But seeing Pandora when carried, it's stunning.


----------



## jnff

I'll post pics of my two Givenchy bags, bronze Nightingale and white Postino...


----------



## Chrish86

My first post...with my brown pandora


----------



## BellaShoes

Chrish86 said:


> My first post...with my brown pandora



Welcome!!!! Your pandora is pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

With my Bright Yellow Nightingale Shopper today....







Still today with a different scarf....


----------



## MrsJstar

Loooooove that color!! Congrats!! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## Chrish86

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome!!!! Your pandora is pretty!



Thank you and Thank You  as a dude this is the only "women's bag" I can rock lol, without making it look too feminine.


----------



## randr21

Chrish86 said:


> My first post...with my brown pandora


 
that's a really nice brown, best unisex color ever, esp in the pepe leather.  looks like the medium size, right?


----------



## BellaShoes

Chrish86 said:


> Thank you and Thank You  as a dude this is the only "women's bag" I can rock lol, without making it look too feminine.



It's a great bag, you rock the 'man purse' very well  The color as well as leather texture is a perfect fit for the need


----------



## BellaShoes

MrsJstar said:


> Loooooove that color!! Congrats!! Wear it in good health!!



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today... Going to the movies with my husband &#10084;


----------



## bangkokbaby

^Looking fab!!!


----------



## Chrish86

randr21 said:


> that's a really nice brown, best unisex color ever, esp in the pepe leather.  looks like the medium size, right?



Yea it was a different color or texture (even black) I am not sure if I would buy it. It is medium, I tried Large....it seemed too large..not everyday use. 

This one I use almost everyday. And the reactions I get...are crazy so far (Of course from women..lol). I hope to get my own givenchy bag pack soon!


----------



## BellaShoes

bangkokbaby said:


> ^Looking fab!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Londonfan

The small Antigona in cream...I actually don't think it's that small (I'm about 5.10") and it doesn't look tiny with my frame


----------



## Chrish86

BellaShoes said:


> Today... Going to the movies with my husband &#10084;



fluo/ neon!!! I really like!


----------



## prityxuzee

asianbarbie said:
			
		

> This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe



wow what a gorgeous bag


----------



## randr21

Chrish86 said:


> Yea it was a different color or texture (even black) I am not sure if I would buy it. It is medium, I tried Large....it seemed too large..not everyday use.
> 
> This one I use almost everyday. And the reactions I get...are crazy so far (Of course from women..lol). I hope to get my own givenchy bag pack soon!


 
be careful or you'll have an givenchy addiction soon!


----------



## BellaShoes

Londonfan said:


> The small Antigona in cream...I actually don't think it's that small (I'm about 5.10") and it doesn't look tiny with my frame



Such a gorgeous structured bag, beautiful!


----------



## Chrish86

randr21 said:


> be careful or you'll have an givenchy addiction soon!



I am a givenchy addict already, Ricardo Tisci's work is great!


----------



## dibonne

My beloved...

More photos can be seen on All love us


----------



## corie_miguel

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


 
Cool   how about posting some pictures of antigona bicolor in orange, yellow and purple.  Thank you.


----------



## corie_miguel

BellaShoes said:


> With my Bright Yellow Nightingale Shopper today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still today with a different scarf....


 
Oh my God...i'm drooling


----------



## corie_miguel

Mellee said:


> Bathroom shot of my medium black nightingale. Love how discreet and elegant it is! On the lookout for a medium antigona next. Please PM me if you see one in khaki or gray that's new or gently used!
> 
> View attachment 1675211


 
That's a beauty!


----------



## corie_miguel

charzzy said:


> Medium nightingale.


 
Hmmm what a lovely color!


----------



## corie_miguel

x_ninja said:


> View attachment 1556484
> 
> 
> Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.


 
Oh my, it's gorgeous


----------



## corie_miguel

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Let me share my christmas gift.....one bag tick off the wish list.....Pandora calf patent dark violet in medium....


 
What a lovely color you have


----------



## corie_miguel

I'm thinking of purchasing either a yellow or orange Antigona Bicolor.  Your thoughts please?


----------



## ClaudiaLVoe

tamadi said:


> Traveling to Taipei with my Medium Nightingale in Dark Navy, its my perfect toss-around bag



Congrats! I really love this bag! Its in my wishlist!


----------



## ClaudiaLVoe

asianbarbie said:


> This was 2011s/s style I believe, got a lot of compliments on this babe



really, really fantastic bag! In love! Congrats!


----------



## tearsintokyo

small beige pandora

or here


----------



## randr21

tearsintokyo said:
			
		

> small beige pandora
> 
> or here



Is that a med or lrg?  Either way, cant believe how chic that light color looks with a summer black dress.

How lonh have u had it and how has the maintenance been? Any coloe transfers, darkening of handles and whatnot?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Here's my antigona. It's the perfect size even though I love my enormous bags.


----------



## mmmilkman

While waiting for my cousin outside the dressing room:


----------



## mmmilkman

Again while waiting for my cousin to fit a dress. I didn't realize the left side of my pants was bunched up! LOL.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

im having so much trouble uploading grrrrrr...its giving me an error of upload fail


----------



## petrapcwu

Londonfan said:


> The small Antigona in cream...I actually don't think it's that small (I'm about 5.10") and it doesn't look tiny with my frame



Hi there Londonfan! 
I'm not sure if this question has been asked before (please bare with me if it has), but I'm just wondering if the length of the straps of the small Antigona could be adjusted?
It looks a bit too short to me and I prefer bags that can cover my lower part... haha!
I'm so very in love with a small tricolor Antigona right now, but since I've never been into a Givenchy boutique yet, I'm not sure if it's THE bag I've dreamt of...
Can anyone please help? xxxxx


----------



## christymarie340

My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...


----------



## ehemelay

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...



Gorgeous!  And the proportion is perfect for your frame.  Congrats!


----------



## christymarie340

ehemelay said:


> Gorgeous!  And the proportion is perfect for your frame.  Congrats!



Thank you so much ehemelay!!!


----------



## iluvmangos05

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...


Really cute!! =) What size is that? I just got my first Antigona tricolor and surprisingly the small was perfect to my body frame.


----------



## mx1

here's my new pandora in the croc embossed print! SO HAPPY to have gotten it!!! i love the print so much, i think it really makes such a difference. like the normal leather ones have such a different feel from the pepe leather ones which are so different from this one. i'm also lusting after the nightingale in the same print as well as the clutch! sorry about the awkward picture, there wasn't a mirror nearby!


----------



## iluvmangos05

petrapcwu said:


> Hi there Londonfan!
> I'm not sure if this question has been asked before (please bare with me if it has), but I'm just wondering if the length of the straps of the small Antigona could be adjusted?
> It looks a bit too short to me and I prefer bags that can cover my lower part... haha!
> I'm so very in love with a small tricolor Antigona right now, but since I've never been into a Givenchy boutique yet, I'm not sure if it's THE bag I've dreamt of...
> Can anyone please help? xxxxx


I recently purchased a tricolor antigona small. Were you planning to use the straps more often than carrying it on the arm? It definitely won't be long enough to cover your bottom half... =) I am 5'2 5'3 long torso and it comes to about my waist. but the medium is not that bigger than the small... 2-3 inches in length and the strap length will be relative to the bag's size so it will never be any longer by getting a bigger size. I got a small bc proportionately it fits my body frame better than the larger size.


----------



## Paris Darling

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...



Beautiful! Love the bag and your outfit!


----------



## christymarie340

iluvmangos05 said:


> Really cute!! =) What size is that? I just got my first Antigona tricolor and surprisingly the small was perfect to my body frame.



Thank you! It's a medium. For reference, I'm approx 5'5/100lbs.



Paris Darling said:


> Beautiful! Love the bag and your outfit!



Thank you Paris darling!!


----------



## christymarie340

mx1 said:


> here's my new pandora in the croc embossed print! SO HAPPY to have gotten it!!! i love the print so much, i think it really makes such a difference. like the normal leather ones have such a different feel from the pepe leather ones which are so different from this one. i'm also lusting after the nightingale in the same print as well as the clutch! sorry about the awkward picture, there wasn't a mirror nearby!



LOVE!!!! Omg-it's beautiful, I haven't seen the pandora in this print before; may I ask where you found it? Is it black or gray?


----------



## mx1

christymarie340 said:


> LOVE!!!! Omg-it's beautiful, I haven't seen the pandora in this print before; may I ask where you found it? Is it black or gray?



hello! it's a dark grey and i got it at selfridges in london. it's new in! not more than a few weeks according to the SAs.


----------



## 2shai_

mx1 said:


> here's my new pandora in the croc embossed print! SO HAPPY to have gotten it!!! i love the print so much, i think it really makes such a difference. like the normal leather ones have such a different feel from the pepe leather ones which are so different from this one. i'm also lusting after the nightingale in the same print as well as the clutch! sorry about the awkward picture, there wasn't a mirror nearby!



Thats so gorgeous! I've been eyeing on this bag online! How does the leather feel and do you know what the leather is? From photos it kind of looks like suede but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## mx1

2shai_ said:


> Thats so gorgeous! I've been eyeing on this bag online! How does the leather feel and do you know what the leather is? From photos it kind of looks like suede but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!



i did ask the SAs and they told me it was normal calf leather. as for care maintenance, you don't have to do anything special apparently. the leather feels somewhat like suede though so i'm sure they did something during the embossing process that differs from normal leather or even the pepe leather, but it does add a touch of luxe to the bag  HTH!


----------



## petrapcwu

iluvmangos05 said:


> I recently purchased a tricolor antigona small. Were you planning to use the straps more often than carrying it on the arm? It definitely won't be long enough to cover your bottom half... =) I am 5'2 5'3 long torso and it comes to about my waist. but the medium is not that bigger than the small... 2-3 inches in length and the strap length will be relative to the bag's size so it will never be any longer by getting a bigger size. I got a small bc proportionately it fits my body frame better than the larger size.



Thank you for the reply!!!
Yeah, I prefer leaving my hands free for grocery bags and stuff so... lol
Right then! I guess I'll kiss the beautiful black/yellow tricolour small Antigona goodbye then (IT'S 40% OFF!!!!)  xxx


----------



## REREsaurus

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...



This looks incredible on you! The color - amazing!


----------



## christymarie340

REREsaurus said:


> This looks incredible on you! The color - amazing!



 thanks rere


----------



## tearsintokyo

randr21 said:


> Is that a med or lrg?  Either way, cant believe how chic that light color looks with a summer black dress.
> 
> How lonh have u had it and how has the maintenance been? Any coloe transfers, darkening of handles and whatnot?



It's a small pandora. I've spray guard it with apple water and stain repellant. So far so good, so transfer of colours


----------



## hrhsunshine

tearsintokyo said:


> small beige pandora
> 
> or here



I agree with RANDR...looks very chic!  I always picture Pandoras with a casual pants type of outfit but never with a light dress like yours.  Looks fantastic!  You must be the tiniest little  thing.  That is a "small"?


----------



## gchandler5

2shai_ said:


> Thats so gorgeous! I've been eyeing on this bag online! How does the leather feel and do you know what the leather is? From photos it kind of looks like suede but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


love your pandor mx1 - i am actually considering it in the greige color (online at BG).  i did hold the nightingale in the croc embossed greige - absolutley beautiful! givenchy does a really great job with their embossing - it looks so authentic.  the smoky grey is beautiful and so is the greige - a grey/beige combination.  so soft and smooshy!


----------



## mx1

gchandler5 said:


> love your pandor mx1 - i am actually considering it in the greige color (online at BG).  i did hold the nightingale in the croc embossed greige - absolutley beautiful! givenchy does a really great job with their embossing - it looks so authentic.  the smoky grey is beautiful and so is the greige - a grey/beige combination.  so soft and smooshy!



yes! i love the embossing. the nightingale looks sooo good in it, if i could i'd have gotten both. love the greige too but i don't do so well with light coloured bags so it's the dark grey for me. if you do get it, do post your modelling pics!


----------



## melikey

New to the forum! Got my medium Pandora a few days ago. So in love!


----------



## ehemelay

Back from a 3-week trip, missed my Pandoras!  Next time I'll bring one along...


----------



## foxgal

Took my Pandora to a pub for her first time!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Me and my new blue baby out for a little stroll at the mall


----------



## Masuko

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Me and my new blue baby out for a little stroll at the mall
> 
> View attachment 1809956




What a beautiful Nightingale!! 

Where did you get it from? And is it from this season? 
I am actually looking for a blue Nightingale.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Masuko said:
			
		

> What a beautiful Nightingale!!
> 
> Where did you get it from? And is it from this season?
> I am actually looking for a blue Nightingale.



Awww thank.you!!!!..well im.not sure i bought it a while back in February from Barneys ...and when i bought it the SA had to me they had just gotten it...is there any way by looking in the tags or cards it comes with that i can tell you ?


----------



## randr21

Masuko said:


> What a beautiful Nightingale!!
> 
> Where did you get it from? And is it from this season?
> I am actually looking for a blue Nightingale.


 
It's from S/S 2012, and I've only seen Barneys carrying it.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

randr21 said:
			
		

> It's from S/S 2012, and I've only seen Barneys carrying it.



Thanks!!


----------



## Masuko

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Awww thank.you!!!!..well im.not sure i bought it a while back in February from Barneys ...and when i bought it the SA had to me they had just gotten it...is there any way by looking in the tags or cards it comes with that i can tell you ?




Many thanks for info! As I do not own a Givenchy bag yet I am not sure whether there is any product number or code on the cards. But if you could have a look at it that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Masuko

randr21 said:


> it's from s/s 2012, and i've only seen barneys carrying it.



thanks!!


----------



## Marlina

Erm..a peek of my Nightingale


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora, Dark Brown. Had to use a filter to show the brown otherwise it just looked black.


----------



## melikey

my apologies for the dusty mirror!


----------



## venusmoon70

My  first givenchy.....


----------



## melikey

venusmoon70 said:
			
		

> My  first givenchy.....



Gorgeous color! Anthracite?


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> Medium Pandora, Dark Brown. Had to use a filter to show the brown otherwise it just looked black.


 
I think the pandora is a rare breed that looks just as good on a guy...and on top of that, makes the guy look more attractive!



venusmoon70 said:


> My first givenchy.....


 
beautiful bag...love the leather and its simplicity in metallics.


----------



## venusmoon70

melikey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color! Anthracite?



Its metallic silver.thanks!


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:
			
		

> I think the pandora is a rare breed that looks just as good on a guy...and on top of that, makes the guy look more attractive!
> 
> beautiful bag...love the leather and its simplicity in metallics.



Lol, thanks!


----------



## chloegirl1

alouette said:


> About a 3.5 weeks ago - DS clothes shopping.
> 
> two-tone black/navy medium Pandora -


 

I really LOVE this bag on you. Fantastic colourway!!  Which season is it from and where did you purchase it? And can i ask your height for reference?
I would love to find one of these!
Thank you


----------



## alouette

chloegirl1 said:


> I really LOVE this bag on you. Fantastic colourway!!  Which season is it from and where did you purchase it? And can i ask your height for reference?
> I would love to find one of these!
> Thank you



Aw thanks. I still wear it a lot too.  I was lucky to find it on BG.com's sale last November.  I guess I was just at the right time and the right place and snatched it up immediately without thinking.  Don't quite know from what season.  All I can say is that I purchased it in 2011.  I'm 5'2", 105 pounds.


Hope this helps and thx again!


----------



## jsc6

My studded Givenchy nightingale


----------



## melikey

On the train


----------



## melikey

I'm neglecting my other bags.


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> I'm neglecting my other bags.


 
looking good!


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:
			
		

> looking good!



Thank you!


----------



## alouette

melikey said:


> I'm neglecting my other bags.



Loving this! Looks superb on you! Which Barney's if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## melikey

alouette said:


> Loving this! Looks superb on you! Which Barney's if you do not mind me asking?



Thank you! I got it at the Barneys in San Francisco. If you're ever up here, pay them a visit and have the lovely Lek help you, she's a great SA. I have a little issue with the Pandora, I noticed that after only a few weeks of use, the sealant on the edge of the leather tab that the handle is attached to is starting to crack. I know that this is due to friction with jeans from daily use and is easily fixed with Edge Kote but I guess I was expecting a bit more from such a well made and pricey bag :-/ I still love my Pandora though


----------



## alouette

melikey said:


> Thank you! I got it at the Barneys in San Francisco. If you're ever up here, pay them a visit and have the lovely Lek help you, she's a great SA. I have a little issue with the Pandora, I noticed that after only a few weeks of use, the sealant on the edge of the leather tab that the handle is attached to is starting to crack. I know that this is due to friction with jeans from daily use and is easily fixed with Edge Kote but I guess I was expecting a bit more from such a well made and pricey bag :-/ I still love my Pandora though



Thanks for the info.

Aw that's a bummer about the sealant starting to crack. The handle on mine is oh so barely starting to crack, barely.  I can only detect it because I am closely inspecting it.  I know it's from the constant bending of the handle which I know is inevitable.  Doesn't bother me.  I've come to truly understand that bags are meant to be used and not just sitting around looking pretty.  I've had mine for about nine months.

Enjoy yours!  I think my next bag may be the cigare shade in a medium...or a dark brown.


----------



## melikey

alouette said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Aw that's a bummer about the sealant starting to crack. The handle on mine is oh so barely starting to crack, barely.  I can only detect it because I am closely inspecting it.  I know it's from the constant bending of the handle which I know is inevitable.  Doesn't bother me.  I've come to truly understand that bags are meant to be used and not just sitting around looking pretty.  I've had mine for about nine months.
> 
> Enjoy yours!  I think my next bag may be the cigare shade in a medium...or a dark brown.



Some bags look better when they're more beat up, I think this will be the case for the dark brown goatskin Pandora. The cigare is really nice!


----------



## automatic018

The antigona looks perfect for your body frame. Great buy!


----------



## automatic018

automatic018 said:


> The antigona looks perfect for your body frame. Great buy!


christymarie340 - The antigona looks perfect for your body frame. Great buy!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...



Gorgeous bag!!!  I'm in awe, I SO want an Antigona!! Looks great on you too, but I don't imagine there's much that doesn't! Enjoy!!


----------



## randr21

mx1 said:


> here's my new pandora in the croc embossed print! SO HAPPY to have gotten it!!! i love the print so much, i think it really makes such a difference. like the normal leather ones have such a different feel from the pepe leather ones which are so different from this one. i'm also lusting after the nightingale in the same print as well as the clutch! sorry about the awkward picture, there wasn't a mirror nearby!


 
oh, just saw this pic again...love it so much.  how do you like carrying it so far?


----------



## tearsintokyo

small pandora in beige


----------



## alouette

tearsintokyo said:


> small pandora in beige



Beautiful on you!  I can not tell from your pic, do you mean small as in the one without the 3rd small zipper on the front?


----------



## christymarie340

scoobiesmomma said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!  I'm in awe, I SO want an Antigona!! Looks great on you too, but I don't imagine there's much that doesn't! Enjoy!!



Thanks scoobiesmomma! You should go for it, it's a great bag!!


----------



## tearsintokyo

alouette said:


> Beautiful on you!  I can not tell from your pic, do you mean small as in the one without the 3rd small zipper on the front?



thanks  yeah, its the small one, with no card slot.. it looks big here cos i have so many things in the bag.


----------



## alouette

tearsintokyo said:


> thanks  yeah, its the small one, with no card slot.. it looks big here cos i have so many things in the bag.



Well it gives me a great size reference as I was intrigued by this size.  I love the medium but this is a good option as well when I don't need to carry so much with me.

Maybe one of my next bags when I feel up to shopping...and get a new house...and other things.


----------



## mx1

randr21 said:


> oh, just saw this pic again...love it so much.  how do you like carrying it so far?



LOVE IT  i'm so glad i bought this even though i already have another pandora. it's such a great bag, and the texture really brings it to another level!


----------



## ModernDistrict

Me wearing the Birds of Paradise T-Shirt and Hermès Kelly bracelet!


----------



## randr21

mx1 said:


> LOVE IT  i'm so glad i bought this even though i already have another pandora. it's such a great bag, and the texture really brings it to another level!


 
so happy to hear...totally want to add it to my panda collection now. speaking of which, btwn the brown or black (grey) version, would you still pick your color?


----------



## Aluxe

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Me and my new blue baby out for a little stroll at the mall
> 
> View attachment 1809956



That blue is fabulous! 

Love your shoes too


----------



## ehemelay

Inaugural run with my new brown (medium) Pandora!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Aluxe said:
			
		

> That blue is fabulous!
> 
> Love your shoes too



Thanks aluxe. One of my fav colors..!!! And the shoes super comfy n light.thats always a plus


----------



## alouette

ehemelay said:


> Inaugural run with my new brown (medium) Pandora!



Geesh, what torture to see your beautiful pics!  

I need a house more, I need a house more, I need a house more.....

Must not visit this thread so to be good yet I can not look away.


----------



## petrapcwu

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Me and my new blue baby out for a little stroll at the mall
> 
> View attachment 1809956



omg I adore this colour!


----------



## petrapcwu

My new tri-colour Nightingale in tan/black and hopefully not the last one from Givenchy!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Love the tri-color -  I hope they continue to offer this style; I think it looks especially good on the Nightingale.

Congrats!


----------



## ehemelay

I just can't get enough of my Brown (Medium) Pandora.  I usually switch bags daily when I am home, but I've been wearing this one since I took it out of the box!!

For reference - I am about 5'2" in bare feet, US size 4/S.  The Medium is perfect for my frame.


----------



## melikey

And the love affair continues... (I haven't changed bags in weeks!)


----------



## yellowdaisy14

petrapcwu said:
			
		

> omg I adore this colour!



Thank uuuu!!


----------



## prityxuzee

melikey said:
			
		

> And the love affair continues... (I haven't changed bags in weeks!)



very gorgeous


----------



## randr21

ehemelay said:


> I just can't get enough of my Brown (Medium) Pandora. I usually switch bags daily when I am home, but I've been wearing this one since I took it out of the box!!
> 
> For reference - I am about 5'2" in bare feet, US size 4/S. The Medium is perfect for my frame.


 


melikey said:


> And the love affair continues... (I haven't changed bags in weeks!)


 
you guys look fantabulous...I should get out my panda too.


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:
			
		

> you guys look fantabulous...I should get out my panda too.



Thank you!


----------



## melikey

prityxuzee said:
			
		

> very gorgeous



Thank you very much


----------



## foxgal

Just wanted to share some pics from using my Pandora on a trip to San Francisco. I'm SOOOO happy with this bag - it was perfect for travel. Could hold a ton, including two magazines for the flight down, totally zip secure, several compartments to keep documents separate, so many ways to carry it so one shoulder never got tired. 

Excuse the sorry outfits...I totally packed wrong as I assumed it was summer and didn't account for the fog...it was FREEZING! So I had to improvise


----------



## alouette

foxgal said:


> Just wanted to share some pics from using my Pandora on a trip to San Francisco. I'm SOOOO happy with this bag - it was perfect for travel. Could hold a ton, including two magazines for the flight down, totally zip secure, several compartments to keep documents separate, so many ways to carry it so one shoulder never got tired.
> 
> Excuse the sorry outfits...I totally packed wrong as I assumed it was summer and didn't account for the fog...it was FREEZING! So I had to improvise
> 
> View attachment 1845559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845560
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845561




Fabulous sage Panda!  You wear it very well.  No apologies necessary for the wardrobe.  I did the EXACT thing the first time I visited SF.  I thought all CA weather was the same in the summer.  Needless to say, I was wearing a lot of "San Francisco" sweatshirts and cardigans, lol.


----------



## randr21

foxgal said:


> Just wanted to share some pics from using my Pandora on a trip to San Francisco. I'm SOOOO happy with this bag - it was perfect for travel. Could hold a ton, including two magazines for the flight down, totally zip secure, several compartments to keep documents separate, so many ways to carry it so one shoulder never got tired.
> 
> Excuse the sorry outfits...I totally packed wrong as I assumed it was summer and didn't account for the fog...it was FREEZING! So I had to improvise
> 
> View attachment 1845559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845560
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845561


 
you look fantastic with your panda in ALL the outfits, goes to show how versatile the color and shape is...and i love how you wore it crossbody too.


----------



## corie_miguel

Please help me decide which color to order for my first nightingale. I want something other than black or beige but one which will look timeless. Thank you.


----------



## randr21

corie_miguel said:


> Please help me decide which color to order for my first nightingale. I want something other than black or beige but one which will look timeless. Thank you.


 
grey or dark brown


----------



## corie_miguel

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## LivGlam

foxgal said:


> Just wanted to share some pics from using my Pandora on a trip to San Francisco. I'm SOOOO happy with this bag - it was perfect for travel. Could hold a ton, including two magazines for the flight down, totally zip secure, several compartments to keep documents separate, so many ways to carry it so one shoulder never got tired.
> 
> Excuse the sorry outfits...I totally packed wrong as I assumed it was summer and didn't account for the fog...it was FREEZING! So I had to improvise
> 
> View attachment 1845559
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845560
> 
> 
> View attachment 1845561


I love this forum! I've been trying to figure out the name of this Givenchy bag I saw a girl wearing and now I know it's the Pandora! I've been looking for it in Orange. It's a MUST HAVE!


----------



## melikey

Limiting myself to two Pandoras. I've been wanting a deep navy blue bag and had my eyes on the PS1 in Midnight. Again I was not impressed with the quality. SA showed me this Medium Pandora in Night. How could I not?


----------



## annatle19

T~T seeing everyone with their Givenchy bags makes me long for my Anitgona... I recently got my first Givenchy from the Givenchy boutique in Vietnam. It was a medium tricolor in black/yellow. But the Y fell off of Givenchy the day after I purchased it T~T now I'm waiting for it to some back from the manufactures or where ever they sent it off to get fixed.

I only have one photo.

P.s. if anyone has had a similar issue where they had to send their bag off the get fixed can you please reply to my post in Givenchy care thread. Thanks would love to hear about your experience!


----------



## tearsintokyo

small pandora in beige with hardware on the handles


----------



## alouette

tearsintokyo said:


> small pandora in beige with hardware on the handles



Still contemplating this size.  Would you be so kind as to post another modeling pic of this bag as it hangs on your shoulder like in this pic but a side shot, if that makes any sense? 

My Barney's does not have this size and it's very hard to determine if I want this size or another medium. 

TIA!


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora in Night Blue


----------



## tearsintokyo

for your reference, i'm a 5'3. strap is kind of long, hence i knotted both sides. IMO the small is a good to-go bag for work and weekends. and the medium was kinda huge on me.


----------



## hedgwin99

annatle19 said:


> T~T seeing everyone with their Givenchy bags makes me long for my Anitgona... I recently got my first Givenchy from the Givenchy boutique in Vietnam. It was a medium tricolor in black/yellow. But the Y fell off of Givenchy the day after I purchased it T~T now I'm waiting for it to some back from the manufactures or where ever they sent it off to get fixed.
> 
> I only have one photo.
> 
> P.s. if anyone has had a similar issue where they had to send their bag off the get fixed can you please reply to my post in Givenchy care thread. Thanks would love to hear about your experience!


hi~ i just got this exact Yellow Small Antigona bag..


----------



## alouette

tearsintokyo said:


> for your reference, i'm a 5'3. strap is kind of long, hence i knotted both sides. IMO the small is a good to-go bag for work and weekends. and the medium was kinda huge on me.



Thanks so much!  You're much too kind to post these pics for me.  Sincerely appreciated.  I'm 5'2 and small like you so it's nice to know the small doesn't look silly-small, if that makes any sense.

I like the idea of your knotting.  The appearance is very classy.  

I am going to eventually purchase another Panda as I love this style so much.


----------



## randr21

tearsintokyo said:


> for your reference, i'm a 5'3. strap is kind of long, hence i knotted both sides. IMO the small is a good to-go bag for work and weekends. and the medium was kinda huge on me.


 
i think they may have made the strap even longer than a year ago b/c mine doesnt seem to be as long as yours in the pic?  in any case, i love the med for long distance traveling, but i'm intrigued enough by the small to be thinking of getting one.


----------



## crazybagfan

Your is medium? I'm slightly shorter than you and i'm having one medium pandora too. The length of my strap is just perfect for my frame. My strap is not as long as yours! Besides, medium pandora doesn't look huge on me. It's just a perfect size for my height!




tearsintokyo said:


> for your reference, i'm a 5'3. strap is kind of long, hence i knotted both sides. IMO the small is a good to-go bag for work and weekends. and the medium was kinda huge on me.


----------



## tearsintokyo

alouette said:


> Thanks so much!  You're much too kind to post these pics for me.  Sincerely appreciated.  I'm 5'2 and small like you so it's nice to know the small doesn't look silly-small, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I like the idea of your knotting.  The appearance is very classy.
> 
> I am going to eventually purchase another Panda as I love this style so much.



yes, you should. i'm in love with the pandora as well


----------



## tearsintokyo

randr21 said:


> i think they may have made the strap even longer than a year ago b/c mine doesnt seem to be as long as yours in the pic?  in any case, i love the med for long distance traveling, but i'm intrigued enough by the small to be thinking of getting one.



yes i agree that the medium is a great travelling bag. but the small is just perfect for daytrips/ sightseeing. you wont regret getting the small


----------



## tearsintokyo

crazybagfan said:


> Your is medium? I'm slightly shorter than you and i'm having one medium pandora too. The length of my strap is just perfect for my frame. My strap is not as long as yours! Besides, medium pandora doesn't look huge on me. It's just a perfect size for my height!



mine is the small pandora. 2nd smallest in size after the mini pandora


----------



## pandoraliz

@tearsintoyko, is your handle big enough for the bag to be worn under the arm?


----------



## tearsintokyo

pandoraliz said:


> @tearsintoyko, is your handle big enough for the bag to be worn under the arm?



yes it is


----------



## cey.red

I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS! The Anitgona is my favourite. I hope the bag comes back okay!



annatle19 said:


> T~T seeing everyone with their Givenchy bags makes me long for my Anitgona... I recently got my first Givenchy from the Givenchy boutique in Vietnam. It was a medium tricolor in black/yellow. But the Y fell off of Givenchy the day after I purchased it T~T now I'm waiting for it to some back from the manufactures or where ever they sent it off to get fixed.
> 
> I only have one photo.
> 
> P.s. if anyone has had a similar issue where they had to send their bag off the get fixed can you please reply to my post in Givenchy care thread. Thanks would love to hear about your experience!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Small pandora beige goatskin on the train with me this morning and ready for Fashion's Night Out tonight!


----------



## melikey

Smitten


----------



## mx1

randr21 said:


> so happy to hear...totally want to add it to my panda collection now. speaking of which, btwn the brown or black (grey) version, would you still pick your color?



yep i'd still pick mine  sorry about the late reply! hope you get yours soon!


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Medium Pandora in Night Blue



May i ask how tall are you?
Thank you


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:
			
		

> May i ask how tall are you?
> Thank you



I'm 5'4


----------



## r15324

melikey said:


> I'm 5'4



Argh! I'm 6'2, do you think the strap would look to short for me? May look like I stole a lady's handbag...


----------



## melikey

r15324 said:
			
		

> Argh! I'm 6'2, do you think the strap would look to short for me? May look like I stole a lady's handbag...



Get a Large!


----------



## r15324

melikey said:
			
		

> Get a Large!



Lol hope so we'll see ha ha

Here is me stepping out of the house this morning  and first photo in this thread!

Antigona bag, jeans and sneakers all by Givenchy
Top lanvin and jacket balenciaga


----------



## melikey

r15324 said:
			
		

> Lol hope so we'll see ha ha
> 
> Here is me stepping out of the house this morning  and first photo in this thread!
> 
> Antigona bag, jeans and sneakers all by Givenchy
> Top lanvin and jacket balenciaga



Love your Antigona and jacket!


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> I'm 5'4



Thank you, I am the exactly same height. I think i will get a medium


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:
			
		

> Thank you, I am the exactly same height. I think i will get a medium



Awesome! Any idea on the type of leather and color?


----------



## alouette

r15324 said:


> Lol hope so we'll see ha ha
> 
> Here is me stepping out of the house this morning  and first photo in this thread!
> 
> Antigona bag, jeans and sneakers all by Givenchy
> Top lanvin and jacket balenciaga



Wow, fierce!!!  I want to buy those sneakers in my size!  I used to buy men's sneakers because they looked better than most women's sneakers.


----------



## r15324

alouette said:
			
		

> Wow, fierce!!!  I want to buy those sneakers in my size!  I used to buy men's sneakers because they looked better than most women's sneakers.



Thanks!!!! I love then to bits but don't get to wear them enough since I try to go on rotations much as possible... They are a SS12 style so you better be quick before they dry up because they are past season already...




			
				melikey said:
			
		

> Love your Antigona and jacket!



Thanks! It's such a practical little bag and I adore the tricolors that they do... The combinations are spot on and easy to mix with  the jacket goes with everything lol I didn't want a leather jacket for the weather down here but this has proved to be so wearable ;-P

Here is today, no Givenchy bag... 

Givenchy jacket, t shirt, jeans and sneakers
Balenciaga men's day bag
Dior homme sunglasses


----------



## melikey

r15324 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!! I love then to bits but don't get to wear them enough since I try to go on rotations much as possible... They are a SS12 style so you better be quick before they dry up because they are past season already...
> 
> Thanks! It's such a practical little bag and I adore the tricolors that they do... The combinations are spot on and easy to mix with  the jacket goes with everything lol I didn't want a leather jacket for the weather down here but this has proved to be so wearable ;-P
> 
> Here is today, no Givenchy bag...
> 
> Givenchy jacket, t shirt, jeans and sneakers
> Balenciaga men's day bag
> Dior homme sunglasses



I'm loving that Balenciaga bag! The birds of paradise print is on your t-shirt is an instant classic.


----------



## melikey

Spot the panda


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Awesome! Any idea on the type of leather and color?



I plan to get the croc stamped in cigar


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:
			
		

> I plan to get the croc stamped in cigar



Great choice!


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora in dark brown


----------



## r15324

melikey said:
			
		

> Spot the panda



I found it!!


----------



## r15324

melikey said:
			
		

> Medium Pandora in dark brown



Great look!!


----------



## r15324

melikey said:
			
		

> Medium Pandora in dark brown



Great!! Really tempting to get a panda...


----------



## melikey

r15324 said:
			
		

> Great look!!



Thank you!


----------



## bobjo

r15324 said:


> Lol hope so we'll see ha ha
> 
> Here is me stepping out of the house this morning  and first photo in this thread!
> 
> Antigona bag, jeans and sneakers all by Givenchy
> Top lanvin and jacket balenciaga


Great bag! I *adore* the jacket (it had to be bolded for emphasis) 


r15324 said:


> Givenchy jacket, t shirt, jeans and sneakers
> Balenciaga men's day bag
> Dior homme sunglasses


Great look and again, I love your jacket!! 


melikey said:


> Medium Pandora in dark brown


Looking good!!


----------



## r15324

bobjo said:


> Great bag! I *adore* the jacket (it had to be bolded for emphasis)
> 
> Great look and again, I love your jacket!!



Thanks bobjo! That Givenchy jacket is actually my all-time favourite, works with everything! The Balenciaga too... gosh I can't decide which ha ha


----------



## ehemelay

This is the bag that started my Givenchy obsession...

Medium Black pepe/wrinkled Pandora (the older style with a flap pocket).  

It's the first bag I reached for after arriving home from a long work trip.  You can see in the background, I haven't even bothered to start unpacking yet.


----------



## anika01

My first time wearing my one and only givenchy pandora (medium)... The color is called 'butterscotch' according to ******.com 

Can i just say that this bag is soooo easy to use! The shoulder strap is just perfect!  

[i'm 4'11 for reference]


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Love that color!  It looks great on you.  I wish I were brave enough to wear Butterscotch.


----------



## pandoraliz

Wow ehemelay, your textured pandora really looks good on you. Now I know why you keep getting givenchy bags. I'm tempted to get a medium pandora now too but need to wait...


----------



## randr21

ehemelay said:


> This is the bag that started my Givenchy obsession...
> 
> Medium Black pepe/wrinkled Pandora (the older style with a flap pocket).
> 
> It's the first bag I reached for after arriving home from a long work trip. You can see in the background, I haven't even bothered to start unpacking yet.


 
givenchy really works on you, look good in every action pic, no matter the panda or the 'gale


----------



## randr21

anika01 said:


> My first time wearing my one and only givenchy pandora (medium)... The color is called 'butterscotch' according to ******.com
> 
> Can i just say that this bag is soooo easy to use! The shoulder strap is just perfect!
> 
> [i'm 4'11 for reference]
> 
> View attachment 1873100


 
what a great color against your outfit.


----------



## ehemelay

pandoraliz said:


> Wow ehemelay, your textured pandora really looks good on you. Now I know why you keep getting givenchy bags. I'm tempted to get a medium pandora now too but need to wait...





randr21 said:


> givenchy really works on you, look good in every action pic, no matter the panda or the 'gale



Thanks - I don't want to have more than 2 or 3 of any style, so I need to start exploring other Givenchy bags!


----------



## melikey

Still so in love


----------



## am2022

looking fab everyone!
so fun finding men givenchy lovers - see them a lot over at hermes and celine too!!!

travel time is givenchy time for me for the past year or so.. extra wide strap , soft leather and timeless appeal!!!

Excuse the crazy smile.. so tired..


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Lovely!  Your Nightingale is perfect for travel.


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> looking fab everyone!
> so fun finding men givenchy lovers - see them a lot over at hermes and celine too!!!
> 
> travel time is givenchy time for me for the past year or so.. extra wide strap , soft leather and timeless appeal!!!
> 
> Excuse the crazy smile.. so tired..


 
adore! this is how i look everyday going to work.  love how my 'gale works with professional dressy.


----------



## ceeli

amacasa said:


> looking fab everyone!
> so fun finding men givenchy lovers - see them a lot over at hermes and celine too!!!
> 
> travel time is givenchy time for me for the past year or so.. extra wide strap , soft leather and timeless appeal!!!
> 
> Excuse the crazy smile.. so tired..


this looks wonderful! is it the large?


----------



## am2022

Thanks ehemelay !!! Love your mod pic !


ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ Lovely!  Your Nightingale is perfect for travel.


----------



## am2022

Randr!!! I've missed you over at the glass slipper section ... Makes sense now as youre here at givenchy !!! 
Can't blame you !!! Love givenchy bags shoes cuff necklace and rtw but the prices  

UOTE=randr21;22892064]adore! this is how i look everyday going to work.  love how my 'gale works with professional dressy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Yes it is the large !!! You will love it ! It looks good stuffed and unstuffed! And I also confidently could Place it on the plane floor as very sturdy leather !! Can
Fit a leather jacket , mini blanket , water bottles , magazines etc
Love love it ! Top zipper is a necessity of course ! Sold all my bal work bags and one bal weekender when I found this !



ceeli said:


> this looks wonderful! is it the large?


----------



## linsanityy

so nice!


----------



## agalarowicz

vintage


----------



## superchicken

Driving to work with ms pandora.


----------



## randr21

amacasa said:


> Randr!!! I've missed you over at the glass slipper section ... Makes sense now as youre here at givenchy !!!
> Can't blame you !!! Love givenchy bags shoes cuff necklace and rtw but the prices
> 
> UOTE=randr21;22892064]adore! this is how i look everyday going to work. love how my 'gale works with professional dressy.


[/QUOTE]

I know, miss you guys there too...I'm still a fan of shoes (and do check in there), but I just have so many shoes, many new, and no shoe designers have really excited me in a while.  Figured I'd help out here authenticating since I have way too many Givenchy bags, though can't really justify their other accessories, so expensive!  I might as well save up for the bags kwim?  I do have a hankering for their obsedia cuffs though.


----------



## randr21

agalarowicz said:


> vintage


 
what a tasteful outfit.  love how the bag offsets the casual feel.


----------



## randr21

superchicken said:


> Driving to work with ms pandora.
> 
> View attachment 1879553


 
seriously, G bag shots in cars look especially good...what a great green, accentuated by the pepe leather, swoon.


----------



## melikey

Night blue Pandora


----------



## Junglespark

Givenchy bags are soooo growing one me!


----------



## lshcat

My new-to-me gray suede Pandora. (Pardon the sweats!)


----------



## randr21

lshcat said:


> My new-to-me gray suede Pandora. (Pardon the sweats!)


 

that grey slouches beautifully.  is it the croc embossed version?


----------



## lshcat

randr21 said:


> that grey slouches beautifully.  is it the croc embossed version?



Thank you! I adore it  and I'm actually not sure!! It has some light embossing on it ? Perhaps some of it has faded, I almost didn't notice it. And you can't see it at all until you're close. You would know better than I !  Bought it from fashionphile and the listing didn't say.


----------



## melikey

lshcat said:
			
		

> Thank you! I adore it  and I'm actually not sure!! It has some light embossing on it ? Perhaps some of it has faded, I almost didn't notice it. And you can't see it at all until you're close. You would know better than I !  Bought it from fashionphile and the listing didn't say.



I think that's the suede zebra stripe embossed from a few seasons ago. It's a great bag! It slouches wonderfully.


----------



## gagabag

Here's mine


----------



## lshcat

melikey said:


> I think that's the suede zebra stripe embossed from a few seasons ago. It's a great bag! It slouches wonderfully.



Awesome, thank you! Now I know what to call it, lol.


----------



## randr21

gagabag said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882010


 
looks great, and love the belt too.


----------



## melikey

Night blue Pandora. Such a chic bag IMO.


----------



## ehemelay

Medium goat skin Nightingale, so easy to wear!


----------



## melikey

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Medium goat skin Nightingale, so easy to wear!



I love your outfit! Stripes and Givenchy, my favorites!


----------



## drati

Lovely pictures. The Nightingale suits you so well. It's a great size and style on you. 



ehemelay said:


> Medium goat skin Nightingale, so easy to wear!


----------



## ehemelay

melikey said:


> I love your outfit! Stripes and Givenchy, my favorites!





drati said:


> Lovely pictures. The Nightingale suits you so well. It's a great size and style on you.



Thank you both!

*drati*, I can't wait to see how you wear the Nightingale!  I think it's perfect for your style.


----------



## drati

ehemelay said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> *drati*, I can't wait to see how you wear the Nightingale!  I think it's perfect for your style.



Thanks, I'll post pics. I hope it'll look half as good as it does on you. It'll hang a bit different on me as I am quite tall.


----------



## agalarowicz

randr21 said:


> what a tasteful outfit.  love how the bag offsets the casual feel.


thank you


----------



## mrsgooding

Still unsure about the purchase. I find the bag too bulky for me. What do you think? I have 30 days to 'change my mind' and return it to the store.....


----------



## randr21

mrsgooding said:
			
		

> Still unsure about the purchase. I find the bag too bulky for me. What do you think? I have 30 days to 'change my mind' and return it to the store.....



I think the 'gale would be better if you feel its too bulky...go with your instincts. Should be love at first sight.


----------



## mrsgooding

randr21 said:


> I think the 'gale would be better if you feel its too bulky...go with your instincts. Should be love at first sight.



Thanks. That's what I was thinking. It's not 100% love at first sight. boo hoo!


----------



## corie_miguel

mrsgooding said:
			
		

> Still unsure about the purchase. I find the bag too bulky for me. What do you think? I have 30 days to 'change my mind' and return it to the store.....



The color is stunning, though.


----------



## Simplymuah

mrsgooding said:


> View attachment 1886613
> 
> 
> Still unsure about the purchase. I find the bag too bulky for me. What do you think? I have 30 days to 'change my mind' and return it to the store.....


 
When in doubt, don't.


----------



## r15324

Givenchy whore today....

Everything givenchy lol, sweater, polo, jeans, boots, wallet and not shown givenchy star earrings...


----------



## melikey

Medium Night Blue Pandora


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ 

Love dark blue and black together!!!


----------



## melikey

ehemelay said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^
> 
> Love dark blue and black together!!!



Yup! Love them too!


----------



## Bag_wifey

r15324 said:


> Givenchy whore today....
> 
> Everything givenchy lol, sweater, polo, jeans, boots, wallet and not shown givenchy star earrings...


Your look ROCKS!!!


----------



## Bag_wifey

Zara top, Topshop jeans, Mango cuff


----------



## Bag_wifey

melikey said:


> Medium Night Blue Pandora


Gorgeous slouchy bag...still ends up looking polished with your whole outfit


----------



## corie_miguel

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Zara top, Topshop jeans, Mango cuff



Hi friend. That looks fab on you. I just imagined your lovely face to complete the pic &#57358;


----------



## Bag_wifey

corie_miguel said:
			
		

> Hi friend. That looks fab on you. I just imagined your lovely face to complete the pic &#57358;



Hi Friend  I deliberately didn't include my face. Too camera-shy


----------



## corie_miguel

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Hi Friend  I deliberately didn't include my face. Too camera-shy



Hahaha that's a waste. A face like yours deserves a space here in the forum &#57431;


----------



## melikey

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous slouchy bag...still ends up looking polished with your whole outfit



Thank you. I love how Pandoras are slouchy straight out of the bag


----------



## melikey

I think I've got this whole traveling light thing down pat.


----------



## bobjo

melikey said:
			
		

> I think I've got this whole traveling light thing down pat.



Love love love  your artsy picture has inspired me to take one of my own haha. I've been using the pandora lately for school (weather cooled down and I love pairing pandora with coats )

Welcoming fall with parkas and pandoras!


----------



## melikey

bobjo said:
			
		

> Love love love  your artsy picture has inspired me to take one of my own haha. I've been using the pandora lately for school (weather cooled down and I love pairing pandora with coats )
> 
> Welcoming fall with parkas and pandoras!



Thanks! Instagram sir! Pandora is just an all around amazing bag, chic and functional. I love fall as well but flying to New York and it's supposed to be warmer than my foggy San Francisco :-z


----------



## bobjo

melikey said:
			
		

> Thanks! Instagram sir! Pandora is just an all around amazing bag, chic and functional. I love fall as well but flying to New York and it's supposed to be warmer than my foggy San Francisco :-z



Have a good trip!  I love the bag too!! 

Got bored and decided to actually try on my parka with the pandora (Instagram style!):


----------



## melikey

bobjo said:
			
		

> Have a good trip!  I love the bag too!!
> 
> Got bored and decided to actually try on my parka with the pandora (Instagram style!):



Thank you! New York has been a blast so far but that's no surprise  The Pandora has been an amazing everyday/travel bag.


----------



## ehemelay

Medium, black "animation" style Pandora.  Perfect for Saturday afternoon!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh You always make a bag so desriable!! lol
Looks like we both love a good old all leather bag (just like Bal) w/o logos! You look so chic and relaxed! Love the Pandora on you! (off to check out your blog now) 



ehemelay said:


> Medium, black "animation" style Pandora. Perfect for Saturday afternoon!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  You're absolutely right - no logos!!


----------



## melikey

Dark Brown Pandora


----------



## superchicken

lori, it looks great on u!!
it's veronica  



lshcat said:


> My new-to-me gray suede Pandora. (Pardon the sweats!)


----------



## lshcat

superchicken said:


> lori, it looks great on u!!
> it's veronica




Hi Veronica! Thank you.


----------



## Bag_wifey

Zara top
Marks and Spencer jeggings
Mango wrap bracelets


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Love the orange Pandora!!  Such a perfect color for fall.


----------



## randr21

Bag_wifey said:


> Zara top
> Marks and Spencer jeggings
> Mango wrap bracelets


 
super cute outfit, makes me think of sherbet.


----------



## Bag_wifey

ehemelay said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^  Love the orange Pandora!!  Such a perfect color for fall.



Thanks! Now, if only we have a fall season here in Manila... It would be perfect. But alas, only raiiny or sunny days. Still a perfect color


----------



## Bag_wifey

randr21 said:
			
		

> super cute outfit, makes me think of sherbet.



Yum! Thanks!


----------



## Wend

My Miss Antigona Medium in Black leather


----------



## Wend

oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go


----------



## gagabag

Here's my medium green panda again


----------



## randr21

Wend said:
			
		

> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go



Love how elegant and rocker chic work so well together


----------



## randr21

gagabag said:
			
		

> Here's my medium green panda again



Love how your outfit works so well with the green. Do u intentionally dress with it in mind?


----------



## gagabag

randr21 said:


> Love how your outfit works so well with the green. Do u intentionally dress with it in mind?



Thanks randr21! I was wearing a top with some green highlights underneath that jacket. The weather has been quite unpredictable here lately and wasn't expecting it to be so chilly on that day (when it was sunny the day before) so I had to come up with something  It was a pleasant surprise looking at the photo that all the colours blended well after all


----------



## foxgal

Wend said:


> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go


 
Gorgeous! I'm so drooling for an Antigona!


----------



## Wend

randr21 said:
			
		

> Love how elegant and rocker chic work so well together



Thanks


----------



## Wend

foxgal said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I'm so drooling for an Antigona!



Thanks


----------



## ehemelay

Wend said:


> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go



Wow - you wear it so well!  The Antigona is elegant and edgy at the same time.  What a great bag!


----------



## Wend

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Wow - you wear it so well!  The Antigona is elegant and edgy at the same time.  What a great bag!



Thanks! I love the purse. I wear it every day since I got it last Friday  usually I rotate purses on a daily base


----------



## Bag_wifey

Wend said:
			
		

> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bag_wifey

gagabag said:
			
		

> Here's my medium green panda again



I love how you played up the colors that go well with your green panda  so striking.


----------



## Wend

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## kiwishopper

Wend said:


> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go


 
Is this a medium size? May we get a clearer shot of the bag too 
You look lovely of course!


----------



## ehemelay

Medium goat skin Nightingale, worn three ways.

I was unsure about the shoulder strap when I started looking at Nightingales earlier this year, but it is very easy to carry.  The top half of the bag naturally wants to slouch over, so the short handles stay out of the way.


----------



## am2022

love!!!  don't you just love bringing miss gale to work?  Enjoy her in good health!



ehemelay said:


> Medium goat skin Nightingale, worn three ways.
> 
> I was unsure about the shoulder strap when I started looking at Nightingales earlier this year, but it is very easy to carry. The top half of the bag naturally wants to slouch over, so the short handles stay out of the way.


----------



## Wend

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Is this a medium size? May we get a clearer shot of the bag too
> You look lovely of course!








I had this picture posted on another thread . let me know if this helps to see the purse better


----------



## Wend

Wend said:
			
		

> I had this picture posted on another thread . let me know if this helps to see the purse better



Oh yes it is medium size


----------



## so_sofya1985

Wend said:
			
		

> I had this picture posted on another thread . let me know if this helps to see the purse better



Gorgeous bag! May I ask where your jeans are from?


----------



## Wend

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous bag! May I ask where your jeans are from?



Thank you my jeans are 7 for all man kind from Saks


----------



## so_sofya1985

Wend said:
			
		

> Thank you my jeans are 7 for all man kind from Saks



Thanks hun!


----------



## melikey

Medium Night Blue Pandora


----------



## fishstics

I was actually deciding on a medium nude/grey antigona but I just had to get this! It was really love at first sight  It's a small btw. I found medium to be a little bulky seeing that its a structured bag, but then again I might consider the medium next time! I'm thinking of getting a Pandora soon! But having a bit of a dilemma because I managed to find the color that I absolutely love (cobalt blue) but the only available size is the small! I am so torn between the sizes!


----------



## fishstics

oh dear my picture failed to get uploaded despite many tries  I will try again later!!


----------



## fishstics

Here it is


----------



## ehemelay

fishstics said:


> Here it is



Such a lovely color!  I have never seen it before; nor the unique stitching detail near the handles.  What a special Antigona you found... I hope you can post some modeling shots so we can see how the small size looks when carried. 

Congrats!


----------



## kiwishopper

fishstics said:


> Here it is



What a lovely dusty pink colour! The lace detail is so unique! Some mod pictures please?


----------



## randr21

fishstics said:


> Here it is


 
very nice.  i've always said givenchy makes some of the most prettiest colors


----------



## pandoraliz

My small pandora in action... To work!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^cute


----------



## Jolayla

fishstics said:


> Here it is


That's beautiful!


----------



## randr21

pandoraliz said:


> My small pandora in action... To work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914462


 
What a great size on you.  How tall are you may I ask?


----------



## pandoraliz

Thanks. Am only 160cm, ard 5'4" after conversion.


----------



## Wend




----------



## Mellee

Wend said:


> View attachment 1917628


 
Love the bag and your outfit! Thanks for answering my question


----------



## Wend

Mellee said:
			
		

> Love the bag and your outfit! Thanks for answering my question



You are very welcome))) cannot wait on your decision  pls let me know ))


----------



## kiwishopper

Wend said:


> View attachment 1917628


 
Such a beautiful classic bag! I am assuming it's the medium size right? 
I really want to find a small size in colour black or navy! It's so rare and impossible to find!! :cry:


----------



## Wend

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Such a beautiful classic bag! I am assuming it's the medium size right?
> I really want to find a small size in colour black or navy! It's so rare and impossible to find!! :cry:



Right it is medium GL finding the one!


----------



## Bag_wifey

I finally got to use my small tan antigona 
Top- Maldita (proudly a Filipino brand)
Jeggings- Marks & Spencer
Shoes- Aerosoles
Cuff bracelet- Mango


----------



## corie_miguel

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> I finally got to use my small tan antigona
> Top- Maldita (proudly a Filipino brand)
> Jeggings- Marks & Spencer
> Shoes- Aerosoles
> Cuff bracelet- Mango



Hi friend. Im drooling! I love your antigona. It goes with your outfit and the size is just puurrrfect!


----------



## sheanabelle

Wend said:


> View attachment 1917628



love everything!! may i ask where your sweater is from??


----------



## mf19

PinkPeonies said:


> Here's my antigona. It's the perfect size even though I love my enormous bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Londonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The small Antigona in cream...I actually don't think it's that small (I'm about 5.10") and it doesn't look tiny with my frame
> 
> 
> View attachment 1777466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi I'm looking to buy the cream antigona.. can you tell me whether you had any problems with color transfer with your bag?  any help/suggestions is appreciated!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bag_wifey

corie_miguel said:
			
		

> Hi friend. Im drooling! I love your antigona. It goes with your outfit and the size is just puurrrfect!



Thanks, friend!  Frankly, I had 2nd thoughts about the size, but at my height, the small one suits me more IMO.


----------



## Bag_wifey

Gorgeous bag


----------



## Wend

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> love everything!! may i ask where your sweater is from??



Thank you my sweater is by joie, this season from Saks


----------



## skippydoo2010

Wend said:


> Thank you my sweater is by joie, this season from Saks


May I ask where are your boots from?


----------



## skippydoo2010

christymarie340 said:


> My new to me antigona!!! LOVE...


What color is your antigona and where did you buy it? Thanks!!!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?

Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern. 
I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
Now I want more...


----------



## Wend

AxessoryCrazy said:
			
		

> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...



Wow factor!!!! Beautiful purse!!!!!


----------



## Jolayla

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...


Gorgeous!


----------



## lshcat

Off to vote, with Givenchy!


----------



## hurleytwin

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...


I have been eying this exact Antigona bag! It looks even better in person.

If you don't mind me asking where did you buy it, I have only seen it on ln-cc.com.


----------



## shoe_gal

My very first Givenchy bag...Small Nightingale...


----------



## Dany_37

Has anyone taken the dive and bought the Givenchy Shark Lock Fold Over Boots or the regular Fold Over Boots??   I am thinking about getting the brown ones from Net-a-Porter.com (selling out fast but still have my size) and wanted to see some mod pics of everyday people wearing them instead of celebs.


----------



## Pao9




----------



## Pao9

AxessoryCrazy said:
			
		

> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...



This is amazing!


----------



## melikey

Night Blue Medium Pandora


----------



## Mariapia

melikey said:


> Night Blue Medium Pandora


Terrific bag and terrific clothes too!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

hurleytwin said:


> I have been eying this exact Antigona bag! It looks even better in person.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where did you buy it, I have only seen it on ln-cc.com.



There is a medium one at Cultstatus here in Australia. Here is the link...


http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2775


This Large one, I purchased from Robby Ingham here in Sydney... here is their website...


http://robbyingham.com.au/


----------



## hurleytwin

AxessoryCrazy said:


> There is a medium one at Cultstatus here in Australia. Here is the link...
> 
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2775
> 
> 
> This Large one, I purchased from Robby Ingham here in Sydney... here is their website...
> 
> 
> http://robbyingham.com.au/


Thank you so much!


----------



## melikey

Mariapia said:
			
		

> Terrific bag and terrific clothes too!



Thank you!


----------



## MrsJstar

melikey said:


> Night Blue Medium Pandora


Love this!!!


----------



## melikey

MrsJstar said:
			
		

> Love this!!!



Thank you!


----------



## QingWaWa

shoe_gal said:


> My very first Givenchy bag...Small Nightingale...


looks like a perfect size, i looked everywhere still couldn"t find the small, may i ask where did u find it. and it looks so good on u.


----------



## QingWaWa

Wend said:


> View attachment 1906184
> 
> 
> I had this picture posted on another thread . let me know if this helps to see the purse better


gorgeous bag, gorgeous u


----------



## shoe_gal

QingWaWa said:


> looks like a perfect size, i looked everywhere still couldn"t find the small, may i ask where did u find it. and it looks so good on u.



Thank you! The size is really perfect, it is not too small and not too big... I bought it while I was in Paris in Galeries Lafayette. 

Yeah, it is very hard to find it online, maybe you can try in shopstyle.


----------



## Wend

QingWaWa said:
			
		

> gorgeous bag, gorgeous u



Thank you!


----------



## QingWaWa

shoe_gal said:


> Thank you! The size is really perfect, it is not too small and not too big... I bought it while I was in Paris in Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> Yeah, it is very hard to find it online, maybe you can try in shopstyle.



thanks, so i guess all i need to do is keep searching. hahha, u r so luck, enjoy ur bag.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...



That is beautiful!


----------



## rkhan1979

REREsaurus said:


> ^^ Yes! Haha. We both know we wouldn't listen though. Sometimes, you just gotta wear what you wanna wear! Maybe a "handbag suggestion app" or something.


Hi: I am having a tough time finding this bag in stores. Is it still available? and if so where? thats a medium size on all the bags right? which color is your favorite?


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

yoyotomatoe said:


> That is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Wend

QingWaWa said:


> gorgeous bag, gorgeous u


Thank you


----------



## Wend

skippydoo2010 said:


> May I ask where are your boots from?


the boots are by NIC


----------



## Wend

kiwishopper said:


> Such a beautiful classic bag! I am assuming it's the medium size right?
> I really want to find a small size in colour black or navy! It's so rare and impossible to find!! :cry:



yeah mine is medium. Keep looking for your dream bag


----------



## Wend

Mellee said:


> Love the bag and your outfit! Thanks for answering my question


you are very welcome


----------



## christymarie340

Sorry for the bad lighting, thought I would share anyway!


----------



## ganis_r

Finally ITs Mine...i luv This colour..luv the leather...&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## vistancia




----------



## es0725

as some of you may know from a recent many posts i am new to givenchy...i had scored a great priced purple nightingale from bergdorf, but my heart was set on red...then thankfully was able to get one from barneys during the sale! also had been debating spending more money for the larger version but since the medium was on sale at a great price - i bought it! here are pictures of it in several ways (pardon the early morning pics!)...let me know what you all think!!


----------



## tiktok

es0725 said:


> as some of you may know from a recent many posts i am new to givenchy...i had scored a great priced purple nightingale from bergdorf, but my heart was set on red...then thankfully was able to get one from barneys during the sale! also had been debating spending more money for the larger version but since the medium was on sale at a great price - i bought it! here are pictures of it in several ways (pardon the early morning pics!)...let me know what you all think!!



Looks great (color is TDF) and proportions are just right on you, I wouldn't do a larger bag unless you really need the extra room.


----------



## randr21

es0725 said:


> as some of you may know from a recent many posts i am new to givenchy...i had scored a great priced purple nightingale from bergdorf, but my heart was set on red...then thankfully was able to get one from barneys during the sale! also had been debating spending more money for the larger version but since the medium was on sale at a great price - i bought it! here are pictures of it in several ways (pardon the early morning pics!)...let me know what you all think!!



Like ive said, their red is amazing...you look great.


----------



## whtcldjd

es0725 said:


> as some of you may know from a recent many posts i am new to givenchy...i had scored a great priced purple nightingale from bergdorf, but my heart was set on red...then thankfully was able to get one from barneys during the sale! also had been debating spending more money for the larger version but since the medium was on sale at a great price - i bought it! here are pictures of it in several ways (pardon the early morning pics!)...let me know what you all think!!



congrats!  it's such a pretty color & is a great size.  i think it looks great on you...perfect!


----------



## agalarowicz




----------



## hrhsunshine

agalarowicz said:


>




Is that a red Antigona??  OMG! It's stunning!  From the coloring in your photos, it reminds me so much of Bal's Sanguine.


----------



## agalarowicz

hrhsunshine said:


> Is that a red Antigona??  OMG! It's stunning!  From the coloring in your photos, it reminds me so much of Bal's Sanguine.



yup, its a deep red-maroon color. i think its from the first season, found it on eBay for pretty cheap. Bal's sanguine is prettier, imo


----------



## hrhsunshine

agalarowicz said:


> yup, its a deep red-maroon color. i think its from the first season, found it on eBay for pretty cheap. Bal's sanguine is prettier, imo




Wow, it's gorgeous! Great find!


----------



## ehemelay

It's been about 2 1/2 weeks, and I'm still breaking in this dark brown Nightingale.  The lizard-effect calf leather is not as soft as the lamb and goat bags I already own, but I love the way it looks.  Both the deep, dark brown color and the texture detail are beautiful.  Just have to accept that it's not going to be as durable as the other bags (drier overall, more susceptible to knicks in the leather).


----------



## LilMissAwesome

My first Givenchy. Husband got this and said its the new colour ATM.


----------



## christymarie340

LilMissAwesome said:


> My first Givenchy. Husband got this and said its the new colour ATM.



LOVE the color! Reminds me of Hermes blue Jean...btw-that an awesome hubby!! Congrats


----------



## hrhsunshine

LilMissAwesome said:


> My first Givenchy. Husband got this and said its the new colour ATM.




Wow!!! Nice Hubby! Beautiful blue! Enjoy


----------



## randr21

LilMissAwesome said:


> My first Givenchy. Husband got this and said its the new colour ATM.



that's a hot looking bag.  size small?  sky blue is so fresh in the antigona.


----------



## blssdbythbst

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hello everyone... May I share my very first Antigona?
> 
> Here is the Large with Croc stamped pattern.
> I am in love with it especially the ruthenium hardware.
> Now I want more...



OH my God! Beautiful....


----------



## LilMissAwesome

randr21 said:


> that's a hot looking bag.  size small?  sky blue is so fresh in the antigona.





hrhsunshine said:


> Wow!!! Nice Hubby! Beautiful blue! Enjoy





christymarie340 said:


> LOVE the color! Reminds me of Hermes blue Jean...btw-that an awesome hubby!! Congrats



Thank you all! It's a medium size. I actually wanted the other one with black handle but DH thinks this is prettier.


----------



## bbagsforever

Finally took my Givenchy leopard heels out for a spin! The low heel is so comfortable- there are my new favourite pair of shoes!


----------



## randr21

bbagsforever said:


> Finally took my Givenchy leopard heels out for a spin! The low heel is so comfortable- there are my new favourite pair of shoes!



i love those shoes! two tiny straps of leopard peeking out under your long legs are the only way to go. do they run tts?


----------



## bbagsforever

randr21 said:


> i love those shoes! two tiny straps of leopard peeking out under your long legs are the only way to go. do they run tts?



Yes they do run TTS....I originally considered going a size down as those were the only ones I could find, but thankfully at the last minute another store called and told me they had my size. They are perfect, a size down would have been too small for sure. x


----------



## kobe939

agalarowicz said:


>





hrhsunshine said:


> Is that a red Antigona??  OMG! It's stunning!  From the coloring in your photos, it reminds me so much of Bal's Sanguine.



So pretty, the leather is tdf. As mentioned by hrhsunshine, the color does look like Sanguine from Bal, really gorgeous and wearable! Very pretty indeed!


----------



## christymarie340

So between the construction of my closet and the iPhone app being down, inhavent posted pics of this beauty yet


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> So between the construction of my closet and the iPhone app being down, inhavent posted pics of this beauty yet



So here we go...


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> So here we go...



And another


----------



## ryrybaby12

Awesome!  I have the same bag...does yours have silver hardware?  Mine has silver.  You look great!  Don't you feel happy carrying this bag??  It is so pretty!!!! 

Your closet is fab!  Nice work!


----------



## Pao9

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> So here we go...



Love your closet! And of course the bag!


----------



## christymarie340

ryrybaby12 said:


> Awesome!  I have the same bag...does yours have silver hardware?  Mine has silver.  You look great!  Don't you feel happy carrying this bag??  It is so pretty!!!!
> 
> Your closet is fab!  Nice work!





Pao9 said:


> Love your closet! And of course the bag!



Thanks ladies!! Ryry-I'm definitely happy with it! At first, I thought it might be too much for me, but I got over it quick it's got gold HW. Let's see some mod pics of yours!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Okay...I am in comfy clothes in messy guest bedroom....but here is mine...with silver HW...and I love it!


----------



## christymarie340

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...I am in comfy clothes in messy guest bedroom....but here is mine...with silver HW...and I love it!




GORGEOUS ryry! Are you enjoying it? I really like it with SHW, luck gal!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...I am in comfy clothes in messy guest bedroom....but here is mine...with silver HW...and I love it!



Absolutely stunning!  Wow!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

christymarie340 said:


> GORGEOUS ryry! Are you enjoying it? I really like it with SHW, luck gal!


I love it....was not sure you would see the SHW coming through...was debating on this or A celine phantom, and I bought this on the spot...it is super pretty and not as ubiquitous....how about you...do you love yours?


----------



## ryrybaby12

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Wow!!!


My ugg slippers?  Thanks!!   Just kidding....thanks..I really do love the bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...I am in comfy clothes in messy guest bedroom....but here is mine...with silver HW...and I love it!



Why an absolutely gorgeous bag! Silver hw is so hard to come by too!


----------



## randr21

ryrybaby12 said:


> Okay...I am in comfy clothes in messy guest bedroom....but here is mine...with silver HW...and I love it!



This doesnt look like the high shine croc embossed style of f/w 2012. It looks more like the newer style of 2013,  slighly little more matte. 

Bny had this version in their store and i kept fondling it.

This is totally on my wishlist.


----------



## ryrybaby12

randr21 said:


> This doesnt look like the high shine croc embossed style of f/w 2012. It looks more like the newer style of 2013,  slighly little more matte.
> 
> Bny had this version in their store and i kept fondling it.
> 
> This is totally on my wishlist.


I think you are right...it is not super shiny, but not matte either.  I'll take closer pics tomorrow so you all can see...I love it!  You would too


----------



## Marlina

Casual Sunday - With my Nightingale


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my New Year's outfit, featuring my new Givenchy clutch...LOVE IT!


----------



## randr21

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my New Year's outfit, featuring my new Givenchy clutch...LOVE IT!



love how you juxtaposed a structured patent croc clutch with a floral chiffony long dress...and great shoes too btw.  goes to show how versatile the clutch is.


----------



## ehemelay

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my New Year's outfit, featuring my new Givenchy clutch...LOVE IT!


Gorgeous clutch!  It looks amazing with your dress.


----------



## ehemelay

I rarely carry any of my bags cross-body style, but it was useful to have that option today.  

Took my "medium brown" Pandora out for errands in the snow.  I would describe the color as "chestnut."  It's a great neutral brown!


----------



## ryrybaby12

^ great bag.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Adorable....love the shoes and dress too!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my New Year's outfit, featuring my new Givenchy clutch...LOVE IT!



BEE-UUU-TEEE-FUL!!!  I mean the whole look, not just the TDF clutch!


----------



## bbagsforever

hrhsunshine said:


> BEE-UUU-TEEE-FUL!!!  I mean the whole look, not just the TDF clutch!


Thank you for your lovely comments ladies!


----------



## Marlina

randr21 said:


> i love those shoes! two tiny straps of leopard peeking out under your long legs are the only way to go. do they run tts?


 Very nice legs


----------



## bbagsforever

ehemelay said:


> I rarely carry any of my bags cross-body style, but it was useful to have that option today.
> 
> Took my "medium brown" Pandora out for errands in the snow.  I would describe the color as "chestnut."  It's a great neutral brown!


awesome bag!


----------



## ryrybaby12

More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!



STUNNING!!!! You have two amazing Givenchys!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thank you!




hrhsunshine said:


> STUNNING!!!! You have two amazing Givenchys!


----------



## christymarie340

ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!



STUNNING! Definitely loving the 'not shiny, not matte'! Ryry-how are you liking the antigona tote? I've been tempted, but it seems big. Any chance for some mod pics and feedback on it? TIA


----------



## LVjudy

ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!



that Antigona is simply perfection!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Sure....will take pics tomorrow.....it is a big bag, no doubt.  It is almost the size of the never full gm or Goyard gm.....but maybe at ad bit smaller....you can punch in the sides like the BV cabat or the Goyard, but love the full bag ....the croc gives it an extra something...I also like the colors they have out too though.  It is a good tote option...I have this and a longchamp planetes in black with SHW when I need a zipper or something completely bland....


----------



## dailybargainsho

I have taken a new handbag of golden color, it is looking very royal and have many pockets.


----------



## randr21

ryrybaby12 said:


> Sure....will take pics tomorrow.....it is a big bag, no doubt.  It is almost the size of the never full gm or Goyard gm.....but maybe at ad bit smaller....you can punch in the sides like the BV cabat or the Goyard, but love the full bag ....the croc gives it an extra something...I also like the colors they have out too though.  It is a good tote option...I have this and a longchamp planetes in black with SHW when I need a zipper or something completely bland....



omg, dont take any more pics cuz i still have new g bags i havent used yet and these are making me salivate! 

seriously, you did awesome with your givenchy family.


----------



## kiwishopper

ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!



OMG I just died and went to Givenchy heaven!! This is my HG bag! Croc embossed small antigona!! Lucky girl! It is pure beautifulness!!!


----------



## Marlina

It was raining that day


----------



## ryrybaby12

kiwishopper said:


> OMG I just died and went to Givenchy heaven!! This is my HG bag! Croc embossed small antigona!! Lucky girl! It is pure beautifulness!!!


Too cute...thanks.  It is the medium actually...

Thanks for all the comments on the bags ladies...will try and get some mod shots later.  We are renting our home right now so my weekends are busy looking for a new one and hanging with my boys. 

I have carried both this week...and have to say I love them both for different reasons....one is dressy fun, and the other is laid back and unassuming....both are pretty understated which suits the area where I live...fits my personality as well.

AND...you don't see many of these bags walking around town....gotta love that!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Marlina said:


> It was raining that day


Very cool.


----------



## prettymonkey26

Marlina said:
			
		

> It was raining that day



so cool, love the docs. i wear my 8-hole docs with designer bags too!


----------



## craziepink

Hello! I just wanted to share my second Givenchy (the first a purple Pandora Mini Pepe)!!!! Just got this while on vacation in KL, Malaysia at the Pavilion mall...saw it and it blew my mind. But I know the Antigona scratches really easily so I'm a bit worried what it will end up looking like after more usage. Especially since this one is gold metallic patent leather. But it was so different that I don't mind. I am so in love with it!!!!! (If anyone has tips about caring the Antigona , please do share! Thank you!)


----------



## randr21

craziepink said:


> Hello! I just wanted to share my second Givenchy (the first a purple Pandora Mini Pepe)!!!! Just got this while on vacation in KL, Malaysia at the Pavilion mall...saw it and it blew my mind. But I know the Antigona scratches really easily so I'm a bit worried what it will end up looking like after more usage. Especially since this one is gold metallic patent leather. But it was so different that I don't mind. I am so in love with it!!!!! (If anyone has tips about caring the Antigona , please do share! Thank you!)
> 
> View attachment 2008820



what a unique antigona.  definitely dont see that style here in the us.  as with any patent bags, its usually the most durable and water/scratch-resistant, so i dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## craziepink

randr21 said:


> what a unique antigona.  definitely dont see that style here in the us.  as with any patent bags, its usually the most durable and water/scratch-resistant, so i dont think you have anything to worry about.



Thank you for your input! That makes me feel a bit relieved!!! And yeah, me too, I'm surprised to have seen it as well, never saw it on magazines or pictures before. Hope I can get lots of wear from it!


----------



## allurella

it's beautiful! i recently discovered that model and i absolutely love it.


----------



## craziepink

allurella said:


> it's beautiful! i recently discovered that model and i absolutely love it.


if you're talking about mine, then thank you!  do you know what collection its from? I was told it was limited edition but also a/w2012 so i dont know which is correct :/


----------



## allurella

craziepink said:


> if you're talking about mine, then thank you!  do you know what collection its from? I was told it was limited edition but also a/w2012 so i dont know which is correct :/


yes, yours! no i don't, i've never seen the metallic before. hope someone else can help!


----------



## craziepink

allurella said:


> yes, yours! no i don't, i've never seen the metallic before. hope someone else can help!


oooh okay!  thanks anyways


----------



## kiwishopper

craziepink said:


> Hello! I just wanted to share my second Givenchy (the first a purple Pandora Mini Pepe)!!!! Just got this while on vacation in KL, Malaysia at the Pavilion mall...saw it and it blew my mind. But I know the Antigona scratches really easily so I'm a bit worried what it will end up looking like after more usage. Especially since this one is gold metallic patent leather. But it was so different that I don't mind. I am so in love with it!!!!! (If anyone has tips about caring the Antigona , please do share! Thank you!)
> 
> View attachment 2008820



What a pretty and unique Antigona! I wish I could see one in real life! The small size has been forever on my wishlist :/


----------



## ms-whitney

Is it bad I have a drawer specifically for my bags at work?
I wear black a lot (work) so I didn't want to get it in black, although I love this in black too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ms-whitney said:


> Is it bad I have a drawer specifically for my bags at work?
> I wear black a lot (work) so I didn't want to get it in black, although I love this in black too.



Beautiful! So rare to see someone with the balls to carry a white bag! Go girl!

Absolutely not crazy that you have a bag drawer at work.  These are beautiful expensive pieces and don't need to be just thrown under your desk.


----------



## ms-whitney

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! So rare to see someone with the balls to carry a white bag! Go girl!
> 
> Absolutely not crazy that you have a bag drawer at work.  These are beautiful expensive pieces and don't need to be just thrown under your desk.



Thank you!  it's actually more of a light pink then white..I keep it close to me and am mindful when I'm on the streets. I love that its big enough to carry everything I need and more, including a clutch when I go out to lunch or dinner


----------



## hrhsunshine

ms-whitney said:


> Thank you!  it's actually more of a light pink then white..I keep it close to me and am mindful when I'm on the streets. I love that its big enough to carry everything I need and more, including a clutch when I go out to lunch or dinner



Light pink? So cute!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## lolaluvsu

ms-whitney said:


> Is it bad I have a drawer specifically for my bags at work?
> I wear black a lot (work) so I didn't want to get it in black, although I love this in black too.



Nope, I have a shelf designated (it is covered) for mine at work.


----------



## prettymonkey26

hrhsunshine said:
			
		

> Beautiful! So rare to see someone with the balls to carry a white bag! Go girl!
> 
> Absolutely not crazy that you have a bag drawer at work.  These are beautiful expensive pieces and don't need to be just thrown under your desk.



i would have done the same  its a very pretty bag


----------



## nidvicious

craziepink said:


> Hello! I just wanted to share my second Givenchy (the first a purple Pandora Mini Pepe)!!!! Just got this while on vacation in KL, Malaysia at the Pavilion mall...saw it and it blew my mind. But I know the Antigona scratches really easily so I'm a bit worried what it will end up looking like after more usage. Especially since this one is gold metallic patent leather. But it was so different that I don't mind. I am so in love with it!!!!! (If anyone has tips about caring the Antigona , please do share! Thank you!)
> 
> View attachment 2008820


oh my god it is gorgeous!!! love anything metallic. i am gaga for it.


----------



## nidvicious

From a few days ago!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it


----------



## craziepink

nidvicious said:
			
		

> oh my god it is gorgeous!!! love anything metallic. i am gaga for it.



Thank you! and same!! I wanted a metallic bag so much bc I thought they were so different. Proenza Schouler came out with Metallic versions of their ps11 but I wanted a tote rather than a shoulder bag. Really a beauty!!


----------



## craziepink

nidvicious said:
			
		

> From a few days ago!



Is that the Givenchy panther printed on?!?! Aaamaazing!!!!!!


----------



## randr21

nidvicious said:


> From a few days ago!



omg, must provide more shots of your bag....is it a patent version of the panther?  love your shoes btw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it



Smokin' hot clutch! Work it girl!


----------



## Chrissie82

ms-whitney said:
			
		

> Is it bad I have a drawer specifically for my bags at work?
> I wear black a lot (work) so I didn't want to get it in black, although I love this in black too.



Very nice!! This is goatskin with the metallic? Is it heavy? I love it!


----------



## kiwishopper

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it



You look so chic and gorgeous! Happy to hear about you are using your clutch so much! It's the best feeling!!


----------



## nidvicious

randr21 said:


> omg, must provide more shots of your bag....is it a patent version of the panther?  love your shoes btw.



haha yes! but it's my only givenchy you might get sick of it! oh and thank you the shoes are my new obsession  it is the patent version. i posted a reveal almost a year ago when i got it! i recall the canvas one but it isn't all over panther. just two panthers mirrored with irises.


----------



## nidvicious

craziepink said:


> Thank you! and same!! I wanted a metallic bag so much bc I thought they were so different. Proenza Schouler came out with Metallic versions of their ps11 but I wanted a tote rather than a shoulder bag. Really a beauty!!


yesss! the antigona is much better than the ps11! mod shots of it in action!


----------



## mf19

craziepink said:


> Hello! I just wanted to share my second Givenchy (the first a purple Pandora Mini Pepe)!!!! Just got this while on vacation in KL, Malaysia at the Pavilion mall...saw it and it blew my mind. But I know the Antigona scratches really easily so I'm a bit worried what it will end up looking like after more usage. Especially since this one is gold metallic patent leather. But it was so different that I don't mind. I am so in love with it!!!!! (If anyone has tips about caring the Antigona , please do share! Thank you!)
> 
> View attachment 2008820



wish I could find a metallic antigona... LOVEEE this bag


----------



## craziepink

mf19 said:
			
		

> wish I could find a metallic antigona... LOVEEE this bag



I love it too!!! Not sure what collection this is from or if its limited edition or not so can't tell you where you could maybe get it from:/


----------



## purse-nality

ryrybaby12 said:


> More pics of my 2013 Croc embossed Antigona with SHW...black.  It is not as shiny, but perfect.  It is not matte either....love it.  Also, next to me Antigona tote...also croc embossed in brown...great for travel and kids stuff etc....thanks for allowing me to share...no more until 2014!!!!



OMG... how did i miss this?!! gorgeous BOTH! 

the logo tab on your antigona is more matte than the body right? i tried a pandora in the same leather -shiny spazzolato (eh sp?) leather for the top w/ matte body. and irrc, black hw. just amazing! 

on another note, have you seen stamped croc green antigona irl? i'm kinda on a search for navy, but a friend spotted 1 only in green, so far. i guess i'm worried that its too much of a croc being the reptile's orig color  my friend said it looked like it was gonna bite! lol... what do u think?


----------



## kiwishopper

:cry:





mf19 said:


> wish I could find a metallic antigona... LOVEEE this bag



I hear ya. I have been searching for a small antigona forever...sigh...(see wishlist below)


----------



## ryrybaby12

purse-nality said:


> OMG... how did i miss this?!! gorgeous BOTH!
> 
> the logo tab on your antigona is more matte than the body right? i tried a pandora in the same leather -shiny spazzolato (eh sp?) leather for the top w/ matte body. and irrc, black hw. just amazing!
> 
> on another note, have you seen stamped croc green antigona irl? i'm kinda on a search for navy, but a friend spotted 1 only in green, so far. i guess i'm worried that its too much of a croc being the reptile's orig color  my friend said it looked like it was gonna bite! lol... what do u think?


Yes...same bag old friend...and did I mention that I love it?  Love your celine croc phantom too...both very cool bags, huh???  You and I have always has similar taste

What is next on your list?  I am calming down with the small exception of dying for the right blue bag....


----------



## BDgirl

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it



You look gorgeous and so is your G clutch! Love your blue top too


----------



## purse-nality

ryrybaby12 said:


> Yes...same bag old friend...and did I mention that I love it?  Love your celine croc phantom too...both very cool bags, huh???  You and I have always has similar taste
> 
> What is next on your list?  I am calming down with the small exception of dying for the right blue bag....



Hi hi! I know right! Like u, i'm getting croco loco! Haha. Thank goodness for mock exotics bec no way i can do the real thing... Anyway, happy to hear u luv'em! I think i'm gonna try to score myself the green one, but in small. *gulp* They seem to be so elusive now. Wish me luck and good luck on your blue quest! Miss u @C


----------



## daughtybag

ehemelay said:


> I've been carrying my Medium Black Pandora for the past week and will use it for at least another week (I didn't bring any other bags with me on this trip - only clutches).
> 
> Pandora is perfect for travel!  I just never get tired of this bag...


HI there  ehemelay,
I liked this Pandora bag of yours and I understand this is a medium size . DO you think this would be ok for me as I am 5"4 and  a plus size woman?
Thanks ! Need you advice ! 
Does this bag size compare to the large PS1 youre carrying in one of your post?


----------



## daughtybag

ehemelay said:


> I rarely carry any of my bags cross-body style, but it was useful to have that option today.
> 
> Took my "medium brown" Pandora out for errands in the snow.  I would describe the color as "chestnut."  It's a great neutral brown!



Hi ehemelay,
How would you describe the leather of this bag? Is this calfskin? It isnt wrinkled either. Thanks ! very nice bag!


----------



## shoppingpal

Busted out my croc Nightingale in grey/taupe yesterday...on my way out to pick my son up from school...


----------



## ehemelay

daughtybag said:


> HI there  ehemelay,
> I liked this Pandora bag of yours and I understand this is a medium size . DO you think this would be ok for me as I am 5"4 and  a plus size woman?
> Thanks ! Need you advice !
> Does this bag size compare to the large PS1 youre carrying in one of your post?



Yes, I think the Medium Pandora would be perfect for your height and size.  The Large Pandora is really quite big.  It's more like a book bag, in my opinion - perfect for a commuter, perhaps.

The Medium Pandora carries as much as a Large PS1 (definitely _more_ than a Medium PS1 - I used to own both sizes of the Proenza satchel), and when it slouches it's roughly the same height and width.  When you see the Pandora "stuffed" on display at department stores, it's not a good representation of how it actually looks in real life.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ehemelay

daughtybag said:


> Hi ehemelay,
> How would you describe the leather of this bag? Is this calfskin? It isnt wrinkled either. Thanks ! very nice bag!


That Pandora is a (slightly) textured goat skin bag.  The leather is more dense than the wrinkled sheep skin or smooth calf Givenchy bags I own.  It's quite durable - a bit heavier than sheep or calf, but very soft and slouchy.


----------



## pahkopahko

pandoraliz said:


> My small pandora in action... To work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914462



Love how the small pandora looks on you - how tall are you and what all can you fit in there comfortably while keeping the slouchy look?  Is yours a goat or calf leather? Thanks!!


----------



## daughtybag

ehemelay said:
			
		

> That Pandora is a (slightly) textured goat skin bag.  The leather is more dense than the wrinkled sheep skin or smooth calf Givenchy bags I own.  It's quite durable - a bit heavier than sheep or calf, but very soft and slouchy.



Hi ehemelay,
Thanks for all your replies! I am convinced and now ordered a medium pandora bag at luisaviaroma. Its the black washed leather and it says 100% sheepskin. Its on its way. cant wait to have it!
By the way you have 2 black pandoras right? The other black looks great with animation. Is it similar in size and shape? 
Thanks again!


----------



## craziepink

Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

craziepink said:
			
		

> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!



You look great! I actually saw this metallic gold bag in Pavilion 2 weeks ago. It is beautiful!


----------



## mf19

LilMissAwesome said:


> You look great! I actually saw this metallic gold bag in Pavilion 2 weeks ago. It is beautiful!



Hi - can you please share where you saw it exactly? Thanks!


----------



## randr21

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2025934



love this outfit with the bag.  you've got a knack for mixing metallics.  I never know what to wear it with, but you've pulled it off really well.


----------



## kiwishopper

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2025934



You look beautiful!! Love everything you have on!! Of course the Givenchy steals the show


----------



## peachbaby

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2025934



Nice outfit, you paired everything together so well. Love the AW boots too!


----------



## craziepink

LilMissAwesome said:


> You look great! I actually saw this metallic gold bag in Pavilion 2 weeks ago. It is beautiful!



That's exactly where I got it!!! Pavilion mall in Malaysia yes? I don't know if you met this really tall male SA there with a Singaporean English accent...he is the worst SA I have ever met!!!!! Super rude! When I had entered the store looking around, he wouldn't let me touch the bags that were high up on the cabinets. He would insist he get it down for me and each time he did, he made this impatient, annoyed face at me. Probably because I was wearing a tee and shorts and slippers because he only became nicer when I actually was going to purchase this Antigona. I forgot his name but seriously never met an SA (or anyone who is supposed to service customers for that matter!) like this.


----------



## craziepink

mf19 said:


> Hi - can you please share where you saw it exactly? Thanks!



Pavilion mall in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!


----------



## craziepink

randr21 said:


> love this outfit with the bag.  you've got a knack for mixing metallics.  I never know what to wear it with, but you've pulled it off really well.



Thank you for such a sweet comment!


----------



## craziepink

kiwishopper said:


> You look beautiful!! Love everything you have on!! Of course the Givenchy steals the show



It is the star of the show thank you dear!


----------



## craziepink

peachbaby said:


> Nice outfit, you paired everything together so well. Love the AW boots too!



Thank you!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Waves to everybody 

I am very much hoping to make the Antigona in red my next purchase, so I am absolutely loving looking at all the modelling pictures


----------



## Traclyn

My new Pandora, first Givenchy purchase


----------



## daughtybag

Traclyn said:
			
		

> My new Pandora, first Givenchy purchase



Congrats lovely bag! Whats size is this? If you dont mind my askin, whats your height? Thanks!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

mf19 said:
			
		

> Hi - can you please share where you saw it exactly? Thanks!



This was in KL, Malaysia at Givenchy store in Pavilion.


----------



## randr21

chloe-babe said:


> Waves to everybody
> 
> I am very much hoping to make the Antigona in red my next purchase, so I am absolutely loving looking at all the modelling pictures



welcome *waves back*

excellent choice as their reds are outta this world.  hope you find one soon as they sold very well!


----------



## randr21

Traclyn said:


> My new Pandora, first Givenchy purchase



classic all black look with the black panda.  congrats on your first!


----------



## daughtybag

ehemelay said:
			
		

> That Pandora is a (slightly) textured goat skin bag.  The leather is more dense than the wrinkled sheep skin or smooth calf Givenchy bags I own.  It's quite durable - a bit heavier than sheep or calf, but very soft and slouchy.



Hi ehemelay!
Here it is! My pandora medium black in sheepskin! Thanks for letting me share!








Here it is a comparison of my B city bag. It is just almost same size! Love it.


----------



## mf19

craziepink said:


> Pavilion mall in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!



thank you do you happen to know a contact email - trying to find one online but can't seem to


----------



## Traclyn

daughtybag said:


> Congrats lovely bag! Whats size is this? If you dont mind my askin, whats your height? Thanks!



Thank you. It's size medium and I'm 5'4 barefoot which I am in this picture.


----------



## craziepink

mf19 said:


> thank you do you happen to know a contact email - trying to find one online but can't seem to



No I'm so sorry, the SA there is hooooooorible so I just got it and left. He wasn't even worth saying "thank you" to! If anything avoid the SA with a Singaporean English accent (who is very tall). Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## craziepink

chloe-babe said:


> Waves to everybody
> 
> I am very much hoping to make the Antigona in red my next purchase, so I am absolutely loving looking at all the modelling pictures



I reaaaaally wanted the red too! Either the all-red or the red with canvas. It's absolutely gorgeous. But after seeing the metallic gold I thought it was just as beautiful too can't wait to see your purchase!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

im pretty sure im not the only one who has had issues with taking pictures while standing up!  its like the proportion is always off or awkward. my solution: sit down instead! 
my givenchy pandora calfskin in action! proper pics this time. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ladyind

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2025934


Great colour n I think it's a very rare. What size is your antigona?


----------



## craziepink

ladyind said:


> Great colour n I think it's a very rare. What size is your antigona?



It's a small! But very spacious. I am 5'3" and I think it's the perfect size.


----------



## Perfect Day

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!



Lovely outfit.


----------



## daughtybag

Traclyn said:


> Thank you. It's size medium and I'm 5'4 barefoot which I am in this picture.



Hi there Traclyn!
Thanks a lot . I got one medium black pandora and I am loving it!


----------



## daughtybag

Here it is! My Givenchy Pandora black medium ! I am 5'4 and a  plus size woman. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

prettymonkey26 said:


> im pretty sure im not the only one who has had issues with taking pictures while standing up!  its like the proportion is always off or awkward. my solution: sit down instead!
> my givenchy pandora calfskin in action! proper pics this time. thanks for letting me share!



Lovely! Congrats!:smile1


----------



## mf19

daughtybag said:


> Here it is! My Givenchy Pandora black medium ! I am 5'4 and a  plus size woman. Thanks for letting me share!



looks great on you - love the wrinkles!!


----------



## craziepink

Perfect Day said:


> Lovely outfit.



Thank you


----------



## daughtybag

mf19 said:


> looks great on you - love the wrinkles!!




Thanks mf19!


----------



## Nanaz

prettymonkey26 said:


> im pretty sure im not the only one who has had issues with taking pictures while standing up!  its like the proportion is always off or awkward. my solution: sit down instead!
> my givenchy pandora calfskin in action! proper pics this time. thanks for letting me share!



It looks great on you with the whole outfit.


----------



## Hjartat

Brought my Nightingale to France for the 24h of Rouen powerboat race  Spot it on the boat?


----------



## randr21

prettymonkey26 said:


> im pretty sure im not the only one who has had issues with taking pictures while standing up!  its like the proportion is always off or awkward. my solution: sit down instead!
> my givenchy pandora calfskin in action! proper pics this time. thanks for letting me share!



nice mod shot!  what a cool and edgy outfit, perfect with the panda aesthetic.


----------



## randr21

daughtybag said:


> Here it is! My Givenchy Pandora black medium ! I am 5'4 and a  plus size woman. Thanks for letting me share!



the medium panda looks great on you!  it's such a versatile bag for every woman's lifestyle and wardrobe.


----------



## randr21

Hjartat said:


> Brought my Nightingale to France for the 24h of Rouen powerboat race  Spot it on the boat?



what a cute pic!


----------



## prettymonkey26

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Lovely! Congrats!:smile1



 yay! thank you


----------



## prettymonkey26

Nanaz said:
			
		

> It looks great on you with the whole outfit.



thank you!


----------



## prettymonkey26

randr21 said:
			
		

> nice mod shot!  what a cool and edgy outfit, perfect with the panda aesthetic.



thank you! its all highstreet(zara and topshop). 

am just glad to have some decent mod pics of my new-ish(three weeks old) panda at last!


----------



## daughtybag

randr21 said:


> the medium panda looks great on you!  it's such a versatile bag for every woman's lifestyle and wardrobe.



Thanks randr21!
I love it to the max and planning of adding more colors! I'm looking at the red and brown! What do you think is best???

Any suggestions?


----------



## randr21

daughtybag said:


> Thanks randr21!
> I love it to the max and planning of adding more colors! I'm looking at the red and brown! What do you think is best???
> 
> Any suggestions?



I'm glad to hear you'll be adding more colors since 1 is just not enough.  You know I love me some red, but their brown is so luscious, with a slight contrast stitching...so if you know you'll always grab for the darker bag, then def go w/ the brown, but if you dont have any red bags, and want to add a bold color, Givenchy reds are outta this world.


----------



## kiwishopper

Hjartat said:


> Brought my Nightingale to France for the 24h of Rouen powerboat race  Spot it on the boat?



Haha such a cute picture!


----------



## daughtybag

randr21 said:


> I'm glad to hear you'll be adding more colors since 1 is just not enough.  You know I love me some red, but their brown is so luscious, with a slight contrast stitching...so if you know you'll always grab for the darker bag, then def go w/ the brown, but if you dont have any red bags, and want to add a bold color, Givenchy reds are outta this world.



Hi randr21,
I saw a brown washed  color in Luisaviaroma! is that what you are talking about?? And yes the red color looks yummy too! 
Thanks! will post photos as soon as I decide what color I will get.


----------



## bbagsforever

Love all the lovely photos on this thread! Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with in amazing Givenchy sandals!


----------



## craziepink

bbagsforever said:


> Love all the lovely photos on this thread! Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with in amazing Givenchy sandals!



Everything in this photo is super cute!


----------



## Marlina

Casual Weekend with my Nightingale


----------



## bibble000

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it



Love the color! Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Sculli

My day out with my nightingale haircalf .....she behaved very good ^^.

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n60/pingeling/IMG_6431_zps5b4557de.jpg


----------



## Sculli

craziepink said:


> Hello hello, here's my outfit of the day or "action shot" with my new metallic gold Antigona. In loooove worn with a fox fur neck warmer, Mango shirt, Zara leggings, Alexander Wang ankle boots, and an Isabel Marant cuff bracelet. Thanks guys for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2025934


just so in  with you bag....can hardly find those bags here in holland..


----------



## ehemelay

Hands down, textured goat is my favorite Givenchy leather!  I have a brown goat skin Pandora, too - both bags are amazing.

It's a heavier, more durable leather but has been soft and slouchy since the day I bought it.  And it keeps getting better!

In my wild dreams, Givenchy would make a dark burgundy Nightingale or maybe a Lucrezia or Antigona with textured goat leather.  That would be just perfect.


----------



## craziepink

Sculli said:


> just so in  with you bag....can hardly find those bags here in holland..



Thank you! hope you find some rare gems there that we can't find in Asia


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Australia Day outfit with Antigona in smooth calfskin. This leather is great for when you're in crowds incase of any mishaps.


----------



## Sugar Cane

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with Antigona in smooth calfskin. This leather is great for when you're in crowds incase of any mishaps.



You look so pretty! Love your outfit and the Antigona of course Is this a small or medium size?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Sugar Cane said:
			
		

> You look so pretty! Love your outfit and the Antigona of course Is this a small or medium size?



Thanks, that's sweet of you. This is the small. I'm 5" for reference. I find that this bag looks small in photos but feel its larger in person. It certainly can fit a lot in it.


----------



## kiwishopper

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with Antigona in smooth calfskin. This leather is great for when you're in crowds incase of any mishaps.



Happy Aus Day  I really like this look! It's casual but chic! The Antigona looks great on you!!!


----------



## randr21

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with Antigona in smooth calfskin. This leather is great for when you're in crowds incase of any mishaps.



adorable!


----------



## PinkPeonies

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Happy Aus Day  I really like this look! It's casual but chic! The Antigona looks great on you!!!






			
				randr21 said:
			
		

> adorable!



Thank you both!


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone,

Here is my Givenchy Antigona medium with Zip detail:


----------



## randr21

samouu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my Givenchy Antigona medium with Zip detail:



Love this take on the classic black..gives it just enough visual pizzazz.


----------



## WQZ

Seems that not too many tpfers find 'Rottweiler' attractive.
But I love my clutch and believe that it goes with sweater !!! : )


----------



## craziepink

samouu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my Givenchy Antigona medium with Zip detail:



This type looks so cool! What is that down the middle? A zipper? And what color is the zipper?


----------



## Dayzley

My 2012 Nightingale Red Goatskin Leather


----------



## prettymonkey26

WQZ said:
			
		

> Seems that not too many tpfers find 'Rottweiler' attractive.
> But I love my clutch and believe that it goes with sweater !!! : )



i personally like and would get one only if it werent so damned hard to find


----------



## WQZ

prettymonkey26 said:


> i personally like and would get one only if it werent so damned hard to find


i am glad you like it, too!!!
it s very durable and a relatively small investment. But yes, it is hard to find now. Luckily, my friend got it for me~


----------



## bbagsforever

T by Alexander Wang stripe t-shirt, Josh Goot symmetrical cutaway skirt, Givenchy cutout leather ankle boots, Givenchy Antigona clutch, Yves Saint Laurent Arty ring


----------



## samouu

randr21 said:


> Love this take on the classic black..gives it just enough visual pizzazz.



Thank you ) 



craziepink said:


> This type looks so cool! What is that down the middle? A zipper? And what color is the zipper?



Yes, its a zipper. It's gold hardware, same as the other zipper. And there are two black "open zip" in both corners of the main gold zip. And it's all around the bag (in the back too)


----------



## randr21

Dayzley said:


> My 2012 Nightingale Red Goatskin Leather



Best red ever


----------



## craziepink

samouu said:


> Thank you )
> 
> Yes, its a zipper. It's gold hardware, same as the other zipper. And there are two black "open zip" in both corners of the main gold zip. And it's all around the bag (in the back too)



Sounds super cool! Enjoy the beautiful thing!


----------



## samouu

craziepink said:


> Sounds super cool! Enjoy the beautiful thing!



Oh thank you


----------



## Maddy luv

Dayzley said:


> My 2012 Nightingale Red Goatskin Leather



I love that bag, beautiful!!


----------



## Maddy luv

Marlina said:


> Casual Weekend with my Nightingale



love the color!!


----------



## muffinsmom

bbagcoveter said:


> She really is beautiful, is the colour Olive?  How did you get a 30% discount?!!



it was part of the winter sale last year


----------



## BDgirl

bbagsforever said:


> Love all the lovely photos on this thread! Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with in amazing Givenchy sandals!



I really like your shirt, may i know where did you get it from? Thanks!


----------



## bbagsforever

BDgirl said:


> I really like your shirt, may i know where did you get it from? Thanks!



It's Isabel Marant!


----------



## daughtybag

Here with my Pandora medium in brown..


----------



## zodiac_thr

It looks really good on you daugtybag!


----------



## daughtybag

zodiac_thr said:
			
		

> It looks really good on you daugtybag!



Thanks  zodiac_thr!


----------



## PinkPeonies

daughtybag said:


> Here with my Pandora medium in brown..



The pandora is really starting to grown on me. Love the way this looks on you.

Also are those UNIF hellraisers?


----------



## daughtybag

PinkPeonies said:


> The pandora is really starting to grown on me. Love the way this looks on you.
> 
> Also are those UNIF hellraisers?



Hi PinkPeonies!
Thanks and yes its the UNIF hellraisers in black and silver.


----------



## Cara21

daughtybag said:


> Here with my Pandora medium in brown..



Hi, im starting to like the pandora, may i know how tall are you? Im decidinb between a small and a medium. TIA!


----------



## daughtybag

Cara21 said:


> Hi, im starting to like the pandora, may i know how tall are you? Im decidinb between a small and a medium. TIA!



Hi Cara21
I am 5'4. Thanks


----------



## christymarie340

My croc antigona


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> My croc antigona



Sorry, pic didn't attach!


----------



## randr21

christymarie340 said:


> Sorry, pic didn't attach!



Great outfit, love every piece and how the bag pulls everything together.  deets pls on thr whole look!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

blssdbythbst said:


> OH my God! Beautiful....



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> Great outfit, love every piece and how the bag pulls everything together.  deets pls on thr whole look!



Aw, thanks randr21!! 

Blazer: zara
Top: mossimo for target
Jeans: j brand Lovestory
Boots: bjorn


----------



## bagmad73

christymarie340 said:


> Sorry, pic didn't attach!



Love your action shot *christymarie*. You look amazing as always.
May I ask if your antigona is a medium or small? TIA


----------



## christymarie340

bagmad73 said:


> Love your action shot *christymarie*. You look amazing as always.
> May I ask if your antigona is a medium or small? TIA



That's so sweet of you bagmad, thank you ...its a medium; for reference I'm 5'5


----------



## bagmad73

christymarie340 said:


> That's so sweet of you bagmad, thank you ...its a medium; for reference I'm 5'5



I am the same height as you  That size is perfect on you. Thanks.


----------



## Sculli

I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.


----------



## christymarie340

bagmad73 said:


> I am the same height as you  That size is perfect on you. Thanks.




Thanks bagmad!!!


----------



## christymarie340

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



LOVE it, congrats! Great choice


----------



## randr21

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



Small looks great on you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



OMG! Your bag is TDF!  LOVE the two types of leather.  Super cool!


----------



## ChelleL75

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks bagmad!!!



Love the two types of letter and impressive that you found it in a small! I'm 5'3 and trying to fingure out if a M would be ok or if I should locate a S. May I ask where you found it?  PM if you see fit.  Thanks!


----------



## loveable

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



That leather looks gorgeous in the close up picture, congratulations!


----------



## craziepink

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



Beautiful leather combo! Prettier than the all-smooth leather black antigona in my opinion!


----------



## randr21

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



btw, the diff leather accents on the 2 sides make me think of the trapeze, so u kinda got both.


----------



## randr21

christymarie340 said:


> Aw, thanks randr21!!
> 
> Blazer: zara
> Top: mossimo for target
> Jeans: j brand Lovestory
> Boots: bjorn



you rock the lovestory!  you should wear it all the time.  i'm so into finding a white blazer recently.  do u like the zara one a lot?


----------



## PinkPeonies

I have a new found love for my antigona again. Severe rain was forecasted yesterday and decided this would hold up well and it definitely did. I got caught in sever downpour while running to my car.


----------



## craziepink

PinkPeonies said:


> I have a new found love for my antigona again. Severe rain was forecasted yesterday and decided this would hold up well and it definitely did. I got caught in sever downpour while running to my car.



Love ur white Antigona! So classy and dainty. How is it in terms of scratches and stains??


----------



## randr21

PinkPeonies said:


> I have a new found love for my antigona again. Severe rain was forecasted yesterday and decided this would hold up well and it definitely did. I got caught in sever downpour while running to my car.



adorable and weatherproof, what more can u ask for.


----------



## PinkPeonies

craziepink said:


> Love ur white Antigona! So classy and dainty. How is it in terms of scratches and stains??



Hi craziepink, this isn't white, it's the nude/beige one. It comes up really light when you're outside.

I don't baby my bags and i've tried scratching the leather swatch it came with to see if it would scratch and it doesn't. I inspect my bags each time I put them away and there's been no issues with this at all.

As for stains, I haven't had any either. I thought the handle would be an issue as it is a very light bag and due to the leather, I haven't seen any denim transfers. I did hold a newspaper to my head in the rain yesterday and found a faint newsprint on the handle that must've transferred from my hand while it was wet and I just wiped it away with a dry cloth and it came off. That's why I love this leather as I feel like nothing penetrates it.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



You def made the right choice. Love the way it looks on you and love the 2 leathers. Congrats!


----------



## craziepink

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi craziepink, this isn't white, it's the nude/beige one. It comes up really light when you're outside.
> 
> I don't baby my bags and i've tried scratching the leather swatch it came with to see if it would scratch and it doesn't. I inspect my bags each time I put them away and there's been no issues with this at all.
> 
> As for stains, I haven't had any either. I thought the handle would be an issue as it is a very light bag and due to the leather, I haven't seen any denim transfers. I did hold a newspaper to my head in the rain yesterday and found a faint newsprint on the handle that must've transferred from my hand while it was wet and I just wiped it away with a dry cloth and it came off. That's why I love this leather as I feel like nothing penetrates it.



I see I see. I have a metallic gold small Antigona and it seems to not be easily scratched so far. But I think the classic smooth black one does yes? Anyway yours is beautiful!


----------



## designerdiva40

PinkPeonies said:


> I have a new found love for my antigona again. Severe rain was forecasted yesterday and decided this would hold up well and it definitely did. I got caught in sever downpour while running to my car.



Gorgeous bag & colour..... Is this the small size ?


----------



## PinkPeonies

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous bag & colour..... Is this the small size ?



Thank you. Yes it is the small.


----------



## ms-whitney

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8331/8439584448_ac82f372e8_z_d.jpg

Bundled up in my heavy coat with sweater, tops, and knitted scarf..cos it's super cold in nyc  I wish I had thought to buy gloves.


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:


> you rock the lovestory!  you should wear it all the time.  i'm so into finding a white blazer recently.  do u like the zara one a lot?



Thanks randr! I have like 10 pairs of Lovestory, i love them! So I really do like zara blazers, for the price the quality is there and the fit is always on point. GL on your white blazer search!


----------



## daughtybag

PinkPeonies said:


> I have a new found love for my antigona again. Severe rain was forecasted yesterday and decided this would hold up well and it definitely did. I got caught in sever downpour while running to my car.


 I am beginning to think about this bag! Lovely bag! Congrats! By the way whats is the size of your bag?? How tall are you? I am 5'4 , do you think this size would be fine?


----------



## Sculli

Me and my nightingale going shopping ^^.


----------



## randr21

Sculli said:


> Me and my nightingale going shopping ^^.



love the neon top with the subtle pattern and the stripes of the gale.  brilliant!


----------



## Manolos21

first one was on my way to the grocery store, and the second was when i was meeting some friends for drinks.


----------



## Sugar Cane

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks, that's sweet of you. This is the small. I'm 5" for reference. I find that this bag looks small in photos but feel its larger in person. It certainly can fit a lot in it.



Thanks. I recently sold my medium as i found it too big and bulky on my frame but just purchased the small online and waiting for it to arrive!!! Glad to hear small can fit a alot!


----------



## daughtybag

Manolos21 said:
			
		

> first one was on my way to the grocery store, and the second was when i was meeting some friends for drinks.



Looks great on you Manolos21!
What size is that? Thanks!


----------



## melikey

Me and my trusty Pandora.


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Me and my trusty Pandora.



long time no see melikey, look good as usual


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> Me and my trusty Pandora.



I like the whole vibe of the outfit


----------



## Manolos21

daughtybag said:


> Looks great on you Manolos21!
> What size is that? Thanks!



Thank you! It's a medium! Perfect size for me.


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:


> I like the whole vibe of the outfit





zodiac_thr said:


> long time no see melikey, look good as usual



Thanks guys!


----------



## missmoimoi

Sculli said:


> I'm So happy, I got this small antigona today. It's Black with 2 kinds of leather. I couldn't decide between this one and the celine trapeze. I made the right choice.



Hi,
I love your new Antigona...love black/black mix of textures!  I have only seen the med Antigona bags so I didn't think they were too big but your small looks ideal.  I wonder what I would think if I could compare small vs med irl?
Congrats on your gorgeous Givenchy!


----------



## jeszica

My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves 

Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her 




My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!


----------



## bagmad73

jeszica said:


> My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves
> 
> Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her
> 
> View attachment 2056485
> 
> 
> My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 2056486



Love Love Love!
Xin Nian Kuai Le to you too and to your cute boys!


----------



## BagLover79

jeszica said:


> My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves
> 
> Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her
> 
> View attachment 2056485
> 
> 
> My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 2056486


Love the bag and the boys!


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> first one was on my way to the grocery store, and the second was when i was meeting some friends for drinks.



how did i miss these great shots?  i adore how you've styled your outfits too.  have you used it much?  still looks very structured 



jeszica said:


> My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves
> 
> Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her
> 
> View attachment 2056485
> 
> 
> My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 2056486



happy new year to you too!  you really got a beautiful red bag in that panda...perfect for the festivities.  cant wait to see more actions shots.


----------



## Sculli

Hi missmoimoi,

I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now. 
I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



missmoimoi said:


> Hi,
> I love your new Antigona...love black/black mix of textures!  I have only seen the med Antigona bags so I didn't think they were too big but your small looks ideal.  I wonder what I would think if I could compare small vs med irl?
> Congrats on your gorgeous Givenchy!


----------



## Manolos21

randr21 said:


> how did i miss these great shots?  i adore how you've styled your outfits too.  have you used it much?  still looks very structured
> 
> happy new year to you too!  you really got a beautiful red bag in that panda...perfect for the festivities.  cant wait to see more actions shots.



Ah, thank you! I've used it every day since getting the at a couple weeks ago. It's definitely still super structured, which is how I actually prefer it. There's so much room in the bag, so I actually kept a one inch layer of tissue paper stuffing in it so that I don't have to reach super deep for things.


----------



## springbaby

Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



Looks great on you! Love the outfit.


----------



## designerdiva40

Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



This size looks so cute on you but I went back to have another look & the small just didn't look right on me even a customer commented that the medium looked better but the size really suits you


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

jeszica said:


> My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves
> 
> Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her
> 
> View attachment 2056485
> 
> 
> My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!
> 
> View attachment 2056486



I want everything in your pics!  The Pandora and the dogs!  LOL   I am regretting not getting the red.  I bought the brown--still love it but the red just is gorgeous!


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> Ah, thank you! I've used it every day since getting the at a couple weeks ago. It's definitely still super structured, which is how I actually prefer it. There's so much room in the bag, so I actually kept a one inch layer of tissue paper stuffing in it so that I don't have to reach super deep for things.



what a good idea with the tissue paper.  that also serves double duty to keep the bottom of the bag clean! i prefer it keeps its structure too.  if i want more unstructured, then i bring out my gales.


----------



## daughtybag

jeszica said:
			
		

> My first action shot in Givenchy, I am 5'2" and love how she clung to my curves
> 
> Going out for Chinese New Year celebration errands with her
> 
> My boys would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous Lunar New Year!!



Hi jeszica,
Lovely bag and lovely color. Is this the pepe leather?
Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



Looks great on you!


----------



## sandc

Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



I love this on you!  I wish I could get away with the small because I think it is so cute!


----------



## jeszica

Thx everyone!! I am loving her so much!!  

Daughtybag - it's lambskin 



Coachie1975 said:


> I want everything in your pics!  The Pandora and the dogs!  LOL   I am regretting not getting the red.  I bought the brown--still love it but the red just is gorgeous!





daughtybag said:


> Hi jeszica,
> Lovely bag and lovely color. Is this the pepe leather?
> Thanks!





bagmad73 said:


> Love Love Love!
> Xin Nian Kuai Le to you too and to your cute boys!





BagLover79 said:


> Love the bag and the boys!





randr21 said:


> how did i miss these great shots?  i adore how you've styled your outfits too.  have you used it much?  still looks very structured
> 
> 
> 
> happy new year to you too!  you really got a beautiful red bag in that panda...perfect for the festivities.  cant wait to see more actions shots.


----------



## jeszica

You look great!!



Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.


----------



## daughtybag

jeszica said:


> Thx everyone!! I am loving her so much!!
> 
> Daughtybag - it's lambskin



Thanks jeszica!


----------



## englysengly

Here is my beloved medium Pandora, got it at Barney's sale 2012 xmas. I absolutely love it! I told my SA to let me know if there's ANY return on this one (originally I bought it online but they canceled my order cuz it was out of stock!) and there it was!! SO happy. This is not quite "in action" but you get to see more detail of Givenchy's beautiful stamped leather.


----------



## zodiac_thr

englysengly said:


> Here is my beloved medium Pandora, got it at Barney's sale 2012 xmas. I absolutely love it! I told my SA to let me know if there's ANY return on this one (originally I bought it online but they canceled my order cuz it was out of stock!) and there it was!! SO happy. This is not quite "in action" but you get to see more detail of Givenchy's beautiful stamped leather.



one of my fav givenchy bag, congratulation on ur purchase


----------



## englysengly

zodiac_thr said:


> one of my fav givenchy bag, congratulation on ur purchase


aww thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

englysengly said:


> Here is my beloved medium Pandora, got it at Barney's sale 2012 xmas. I absolutely love it! I told my SA to let me know if there's ANY return on this one (originally I bought it online but they canceled my order cuz it was out of stock!) and there it was!! SO happy. This is not quite "in action" but you get to see more detail of Givenchy's beautiful stamped leather.



So awesome you got her! Congrats! Luck was on your side. Enjoy!


----------



## zee_329

englysengly said:


> Here is my beloved medium Pandora, got it at Barney's sale 2012 xmas. I absolutely love it! I told my SA to let me know if there's ANY return on this one (originally I bought it online but they canceled my order cuz it was out of stock!) and there it was!! SO happy. This is not quite "in action" but you get to see more detail of Givenchy's beautiful stamped leather.


Oooh! I was eyeing that pandora during the Barney's sale...


----------



## missmoimoi

Sculli said:


> Hi missmoimoi,
> 
> I saw the antigona small en medium next to each other, actually I don't really see a very big difference between the two. I'm 5'4, and the small one just looks really cute. I also held the medium next to me and it doesn't look too bulky. Now for my next antigona, I will go for the medium size. It's just my favourite bag now.
> I show you another photo with the small one, then u can see how it looks like as a whole.



Wow, you look fantastic with your antigona!  I agree even tho I have yet to see a small antigona irl...it would be absolutely darling and still so chic


----------



## GemsBerry

Small goat skin Nightingale in action at Kennedy Center last night
Booties are also Givenchy.


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> Small goat skin Nightingale in action at Kennedy Center last night
> Booties are also Givenchy.



Fabulous! It's so great to see the small nightingale I'm action.


----------



## loveable

GemsBerry said:


> Small goat skin Nightingale in action at Kennedy Center last night
> Booties are also Givenchy.



Your bag is so pretty! And the small nightingale looks to be a decent size! (I haven't seen the small in person yet, only medium.)


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you Bagmad73. I have another small Gale in purple lamb, on occasion I'll take picture of it too.



bagmad73 said:


> Fabulous! It's so great to see the small nightingale I'm action.



Thank you Loveable. Size is not that small (and I'm only 5'5) but I'm still eyeing a medium Gale to be a working horse bag, small size is good for after-hours 



loveable said:


> Your bag is so pretty! And the small nightingale looks to be a decent size! (I haven't seen the small in person yet, only medium.)


----------



## jeszica

Playing around with outfits n bags, Pandora is so easy to use!! Thx for letting me share


----------



## hrhsunshine

jeszica said:


> Playing around with outfits n bags, Pandora is so easy to use!! Thx for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2067773



Looks great on you. What color is your Panda?


----------



## jeszica

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks great on you. What color is your Panda?



Thank you!  She is 2012 red lambskin


----------



## randr21

jeszica said:


> Playing around with outfits n bags, Pandora is so easy to use!! Thx for letting me share



Best red ever and I adore how it hangs against your body..great size for u too.


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Here's my action pic! Outfit of the night, heading to my friends birthday dinner! I'm carrying my new Orange Givenchy Antigona in Medium.  Thank you!


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Sorry my phone is only letting me upload one photo at a time... -_-"


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Last one


----------



## jtnguyen

My very 1st Givenchy! In medium goatskin...love!


----------



## jeszica

Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her


----------



## kiwishopper

jeszica said:


> Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her
> 
> View attachment 2072923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072928



Love a good red bag! It really dresses up any outfit!


----------



## randr21

jeszica said:


> Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her
> 
> View attachment 2072923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072928



i can just stare at that red all day...


----------



## GemsBerry

Love it, especially contrasting stitching on the handle. Thank you for sharing.



jeszica said:


> Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her
> 
> View attachment 2072923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072928


----------



## bagmad73

jeszica said:


> Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her
> 
> View attachment 2072923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072928



*wolf whistling*!! I am in love with it too  You carry her so well babes!


----------



## jeszica

kiwishopper said:


> Love a good red bag! It really dresses up any outfit!





randr21 said:


> i can just stare at that red all day...





GemsBerry said:


> Love it, especially contrasting stitching on the handle. Thank you for sharing.





bagmad73 said:


> *wolf whistling*!! I am in love with it too  You carry her so well babes!



Thanx ladies!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

jeszica said:


> Sorry to "flood" everyone with pics of my pandora but I am so in love with her
> 
> View attachment 2072923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2072928



Such a classic rich red! you look fab


----------



## sprintqueen

Nice! Love it too..do u know where i can buy one around Rome? Is there any outlet store around? Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

Another small Nightingale (in lamb).


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> Another small Nightingale (in lamb).



Wow...stunning purple. 
May I ask how tall you are? I tried the small and the medium nightingale and felt the small was a bit too small for my frame...and the medium a bit too big hahaha!


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you, I'm a sucker for purple and mauve I'm 5'5 130-132 lbs, small is a good size for my frame. But I still want more roomy medium Gale to carry more bulky stuff like books, water etc. I need to try med in a store first to decide.



bagmad73 said:


> Wow...stunning purple.
> May I ask how tall you are? I tried the small and the medium nightingale and felt the small was a bit too small for my frame...and the medium a bit too big hahaha!


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, I'm a sucker for purple and mauve I'm 5'5 130-132 lbs, small is a good size for my frame. But I still want more roomy medium Gale to carry more bulky stuff like books, water etc. I need to try med in a store first to decide.



The small def looks better on you than me...we are the same size roughly...maybe I should give it a try again . 
Can you fit a lot in your small?


----------



## GemsBerry

I can fit necessary stuff like wallet, phone, tiny umbrella, shades, small cosmetic bag and thin planner. plus if I need I bring a camera or iPad. 
When I need to carry extra stuff like book, water or some papers, there's not enough room.
Besides I don't want to put too much stress on lamb skin, it looks like it can stretch under weight.  But my second Gale in goat skin is more sturdy, maybe I can stuff it more.



bagmad73 said:


> The small def looks better on you than me...we are the same size roughly...maybe I should give it a try again .
> Can you fit a lot in your small?


----------



## jeszica

GemsBerry said:


> Another small Nightingale (in lamb).



Ooh beautiful purple!!


----------



## jeszica

Sugar Cane said:


> Such a classic rich red! you look fab



Thank you!!


----------



## jeszica

sprintqueen said:


> Nice! Love it too..do u know where i can buy one around Rome? Is there any outlet store around? Thanks



I assume you are asking me? 

I got mine pre-loved from someone in Singapore.  Am not sure re Rome.  Hope u can find one soon


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> I can fit necessary stuff like wallet, phone, tiny umbrella, shades, small cosmetic bag and thin planner. plus if I need I bring a camera or iPad.
> When I need to carry extra stuff like book, water or some papers, there's not enough room.
> Besides I don't want to put too much stress on lamb skin, it looks like it can stretch under weight.  But my second Gale in goat skin is more sturdy, maybe I can stuff it more.



Thanks so much for the info. Very helpful!


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

jtnguyen said:


> My very 1st Givenchy! In medium goatskin...love!



Congrats! She's lovely!!


----------



## LewisAMatthews

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my new clutch- I can't stop using it! so glad I took the plunge and bought it



This clutch is beautiful, I love your outfit too. So simple and chic!


----------



## randr21

sprintqueen said:


> Nice! Love it too..do u know where i can buy one around Rome? Is there any outlet store around? Thanks



do your research on the reputable sellers of givenchy sticky, or check out Luisiaviaroma.com or farfetch for stores in italy


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Another small Nightingale (in lamb).



i think my favorite colors of givenchy (red and purples) are best done in lamb.  something about the lambskin makes the richness of the reds and purples stand out....so i'm so loving your new small gale!


----------



## melikey

Here's what I wore with my favorite navy blue Pandora.


----------



## melikey

Oops, here's the picture.


----------



## GemsBerry

Couldn't be styled better!



melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.


----------



## GemsBerry

I agree, and teals were great too. I wish they made it again.



randr21 said:


> i think my favorite colors of givenchy (red and purples) are best done in lamb.  something about the lambskin makes the richness of the reds and purples stand out....so i'm so loving your new small gale!


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.



Stylish as usual


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> I agree, and teals were great too. I wish they made it again.



I have a teal, but in Pepe, and i adore it, so i can imagine how divine the smooth version would be


----------



## jtnguyen

blackgoldcaviar said:


> Congrats! She's lovely!!



Thank you! And your orange one looks amazing on you! Such a pretty and fun color. You're definitely rockin that bag.


----------



## bagmad73

Waiting at the clinic. Small antigona with my camouflage repetto flats


----------



## melikey

GemsBerry said:


> Couldn't be styled better!





randr21 said:


> Stylish as usual



Thanks guys!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.



Wow you wear it so well!!


----------



## jtnguyen

melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.


Oo very nice, great outfit to go with the bag!


----------



## luvmy3girls

bagmad73 said:


> Waiting at the clinic. Small antigona with my camouflage repetto flats



Love it


----------



## GemsBerry

Casual chic! 



bagmad73 said:


> Waiting at the clinic. Small antigona with my camouflage repetto flats
> 
> View attachment 2075520


----------



## bagmad73

luvmy3girls said:


> Love it





GemsBerry said:


> Casual chic!



Thank you. Thank you. Love the fact that my LBB can be worn dressed up for work and dressed down for errands.


----------



## PinkPeonies

melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.



This looks really great on you!




bagmad73 said:


> Waiting at the clinic. Small antigona with my camouflage repetto flats
> 
> View attachment 2075520



Love the small antigona!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



You look smokin' HOT, girl! Hope the interview went well.


----------



## sprintqueen

Nice how muc is small antigona? May i know?


----------



## bagmad73

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



Wow! Stunning....you have amazing legs


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> You look smokin' HOT, girl! Hope the interview went well.



Thank you, I hope so too =D


----------



## PinkPeonies

bagmad73 said:


> Wow! Stunning....you have amazing legs



Haha thanks. Honestly you guys are great for my ego!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Wow! Stunning....you have amazing legs





PinkPeonies said:


> Haha thanks. Honestly you guys are great for my ego!



OMG! Bagmad, you're right.  Look at the muscle tone on those gams! Dang, I gotta get my butt into the gym.


----------



## randr21

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



you've taught me to wear brights with a nude bag, genius!  you look so summer ready, eesh, and its 20 degrees in NYC today.


----------



## luvmy3girls

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



OMGI'm in love with this whole look..great photo


----------



## kiwishopper

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



What a great look! Hope your interview went well!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Off to work & orange Antigona is coming with me to brighten my day up


----------



## bagmad73

designerdiva40 said:


> Off to work & orange Antigona is coming with me to brighten my day up


----------



## sandc

designerdiva40 said:


> Off to work & orange Antigona is coming with me to brighten my day up



Great picture!  Love the pop of color that orange brings.  Makes me want spring.


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm sorry ladies I'm posting more pics of the Orange...... Love this colour so much & its needed here in grey old England where the sun rarely shines


----------



## kiwishopper

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm sorry ladies I'm posting more pics of the Orange...... Love this colour so much & its needed here in grey old England where the sun rarely shines



Post as many as you wish! I love seeing it! I myself love colours so most of my bags are coloured (red,orange, cobalt blue etc). I only have one black bag (Alexa) but I am waiting for my small black Antigona. In the meantime, I love seeing your mod pics!! (Ps I rarely see the sun here too so I understand lol)


----------



## designerdiva40

kiwishopper said:


> Post as many as you wish! I love seeing it! I myself love colours so most of my bags are coloured (red,orange, cobalt blue etc). I only have one black bag (Alexa) but I am waiting for my small black Antigona. In the meantime, I love seeing your mod pics!! (Ps I rarely see the sun here too so I understand lol)



Can't wait to see pics of your new bag


----------



## luvmy3girls

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm sorry ladies I'm posting more pics of the Orange...... Love this colour so much & its needed here in grey old England where the sun rarely shines



Love this


----------



## PinkPeonies

randr21 said:


> you've taught me to wear brights with a nude bag, genius!  you look so summer ready, eesh, and its 20 degrees in NYC today.



I'm in Sydney and it's been stinking hot and muggy here, give me NYC freezing weather anyday 



luvmy3girls said:


> OMGI'm in love with this whole look..great photo



Thank you kindly 



kiwishopper said:


> What a great look! Hope your interview went well!!



Thank you, I hope it did too


----------



## PinkPeonies

designerdiva40, that bag looks amazing on you! The colour really stands out.


----------



## designerdiva40

PinkPeonies said:


> designerdiva40, that bag looks amazing on you! The colour really stands out.



Aaaaah thank you honey...... I love your beige small Antigona & you look gorgeous in all your pics, love your blog


----------



## jeszica

melikey said:


> Oops, here's the picture.



You look great!!!


----------



## jeszica

bagmad73 said:


> Waiting at the clinic. Small antigona with my camouflage repetto flats



Oooh so chic!


----------



## jeszica

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.



Stunning bag n legs!!!! Hope all went well for ur interview


----------



## jeszica

designerdiva40 said:


> Off to work & orange Antigona is coming with me to brighten my day up



Great pop of color!!!


----------



## littlecollector

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm sorry ladies I'm posting more pics of the Orange...... Love this colour so much & its needed here in grey old England where the sun rarely shines


Great choice of colour!


----------



## melikey

Dark brown Pandora


----------



## jeszica

Large Pandora in dark brown, for this size, I prefer to carry it over my shoulder.  Pardon the fat arms haha!


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> Dark brown Pandora



You model the pandora really well. Love it!


----------



## bagmad73

jeszica said:


> Large Pandora in dark brown, for this size, I prefer to carry it over my shoulder.  Pardon the fat arms haha!
> 
> View attachment 2082703
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082705



Great pics *jeszica* - those studs really make the bag super unique. Love how you matched with the animal print.


----------



## London 411

I love this thread because it is so helpful for those who are wanting to know what a particular bag looks like when carried.

It's not the best picture, but it should help for those wanting to know what a medium Nightingale looks like when carried. I usually carry it over my shoulder, very comfortable and stays put, but it is very comfortable over the arm and, as the photo shows, I do carry it from time to time this way.

So, this is my baby....


----------



## koko reece

my new medium pandora... im sooo in love.


----------



## bagmad73

koko reece said:


> my new medium pandora... im sooo in love.



Oh wow! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Givenchy clutch


----------



## dalmata

Would you be so nice to tell me the size of your Nigtingale?
Many thanks, 
Have a nice day!




ehemelay said:


> Medium goat skin Nightingale, worn three ways.
> 
> I was unsure about the shoulder strap when I started looking at Nightingales earlier this year, but it is very easy to carry.  The top half of the bag naturally wants to slouch over, so the short handles stay out of the way.


----------



## BagLover79

Me and my Orange Givenchy Pandora at work today.


----------



## dalmata

Whic size is yours? Many thanks and have a great day!
How beutifully suits you this special red colour... :o)




Marlina said:


> Casual Sunday - With my Nightingale


----------



## dalmata

Which size it is? Many thnaks in advance.
So beautiful.




London 411 said:


> I love this thread because it is so helpful for those who are wanting to know what a particular bag looks like when carried.
> 
> It's not the best picture, but it should help for those wanting to know what a medium Nightingale looks like when carried. I usually carry it over my shoulder, very comfortable and stays put, but it is very comfortable over the arm and, as the photo shows, I do carry it from time to time this way.
> 
> So, this is my baby....


----------



## kiwishopper

I got it!! My HG! Black goatskin *Small Antigona *with silver hw! OMG I am in bag heaven (picture per my Instagram today)


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> I got it!! My HG! Black goatskin *Small Antigona *with silver hw! OMG I am in bag heaven (picture per my Instagram today)



Yahooooo!!! You got it! Major congratulations! I'm sure you love yours as much as I love mine. So happy for you!


----------



## kiwishopper

bagmad73 said:


> Yahooooo!!! You got it! Major congratulations! I'm sure you love yours as much as I love mine. So happy for you!



Thank you bagmad! YESSSS I just received it today and loving it to pieces!!


----------



## randr21

kiwishopper said:


> I got it!! My HG! Black goatskin Small Antigona with silver hw! OMG I am in bag heaven (picture per my Instagram today)



Congrats on being one of the chosen few


----------



## daughtybag

My babies!


----------



## m_ushi

kiwishopper said:


> I got it!! My HG! Black goatskin Small Antigona with silver hw! OMG I am in bag heaven (picture per my Instagram today)



I love it! Great bag. Congrats!


----------



## ehemelay

dalmata said:


> Would you be so nice to tell me the size of your Nigtingale?
> Many thanks,
> Have a nice day!



Hello, my Nightingale is a Medium.  I am short, so the Large side would be just too big for me.


----------



## zee_329

daughtybag said:


> My babies!



Ooooh! I wish to have more pandora babies too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Just posted these in the Nightingale thread, but will post them here too just in case seeing the Small size in this style might be helpful to others.

All of your mods were SO VERY helpful to me during my decision making, I thank you for the bottom of my handbag lovin' heart 

Here is my 1st Givenchy ~ _I am in TOTAL love!_

Small Lambskin Nightingale:


----------



## alouette

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just posted these in the Nightingale thread, but will post them here too just in case seeing the Small size in this style might be helpful to others.
> 
> All of your mods were SO VERY helpful to me during my decision making, I thank you for the bottom of my handbag lovin' heart
> 
> Here is my 1st Givenchy ~ _I am in TOTAL love!_
> 
> Small Lambskin Nightingale:



BEAUTIFUL!  It looks great with your ensemble and your hair color. 
Did you purchase through AFF?  I was wondering who beat me by a few hours on the purchase of the bag!  Congrats if it was you.  Your pics are most helpful as I believe the small is the perfect size for me too.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

alouette said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  It looks great with your ensemble and your hair color.
> Did you purchase through AFF?  I was wondering who beat me by a few hours on the purchase of the bag!  Congrats if it was you.  Your pics are most helpful as I believe the small is the perfect size for me too.



Hi alouette, you are so sweet, thanks so much for your kind words.  Yes, I grabbed it from AFF, they were wonderful to work with.  I am so sorry that I beat you to it, I always feel bad about that!   On the Givenchy Nightingale thread I posted a couple "what fits inside a Small" pictures in case you have interest.  I really like the Small.  It fits a lot and it is as light as a feather!  If I had to I could even travel with this size, although I think I would prefer the Medium for travel (plus a good excuse to buy another Givenchy, LOL)  Cheers and thanks again for you kind words!


----------



## London 411

dalmata said:


> Which size it is? Many thnaks in advance.
> So beautiful.



I have the medium Nightingale. It can fit a lot and I just think it is the perfect size for me...not too big, not too small. If it helps I am 5' 7", 125 lbs.


----------



## Java Girl

My new Medium Pandora in Olive Green Goatskin Leather.... I'm loving it!


----------



## melikey

Java Girl said:


> My new Medium Pandora in Olive Green Goatskin Leather.... I'm loving it!



Gorgeous!


----------



## melikey

Navy blue medium Pandora on the train with me.


----------



## kiwishopper

Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## randr21

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



perfect size on you kiwi...such grainy goodness.  love how your pics are such top notch quality!


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



Perfect! You look amazing


----------



## kiwishopper

bagmad73 said:


> Perfect! You look amazing



Thank you everyone! I am over the moon with this HG bag of my!


----------



## GemsBerry

Wow, love it!



kiwishopper said:


> Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Thank you everyone! I am over the moon with this HG bag of my!



I totally understand how you feel. I get this silly grin on my face when I look at my antigona too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Java Girl said:


> My new Medium Pandora in Olive Green Goatskin Leather.... I'm loving it!



Just l-o-v-e this green Java Girl, what a great neutral and great picture!  You look fabulous!  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

melikey said:


> Navy blue medium Pandora on the train with me.



This is SUCH a cute picture!  Even though I cannot see you face, I can feel you smiling!  Great style, melikey!




kiwishopper said:


> Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow



Your Antigona suits you perfectly kiwishopper!  I love your skirt too, soooo cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## alouette

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi alouette, you are so sweet, thanks so much for your kind words.  Yes, I grabbed it from AFF, they were wonderful to work with.  I am so sorry that I beat you to it, I always feel bad about that!   On the Givenchy Nightingale thread I posted a couple "what fits inside a Small" pictures in case you have interest.  I really like the Small.  It fits a lot and it is as light as a feather!  If I had to I could even travel with this size, although I think I would prefer the Medium for travel (plus a good excuse to buy another Givenchy, LOL)  Cheers and thanks again for you kind words!



PLEASE, no apologies needed!  I was simply curious.  It truly is a gorgy color and glad you were able to snap up your first Givenchy.  I'm sure it will bring you enjoyment for many years to come.  I used to have a few Bals but Givenchy won me over since then and I haven't looked back.  Congrats on the amazing deal too - cheers!


----------



## ehemelay

kiwishopper said:


> Here is a very happy me carrying my small Antigona! More pictures will be on my blog tomorrow




OMG!!  It's beautiful - just the perfect size for you... congratulations


----------



## kiwishopper

ehemelay said:


> OMG!!  It's beautiful - just the perfect size for you... congratulations



Thank you so much my friend  now I can join this elite Givenchy family as well! Yay!!


----------



## Manolos21

Givenchy Antigona - medium in dark brown. Just another day at work. 

(Sorry for the weird lighting in one of the pictures...)


----------



## themaine

Manolos21 said:


> Givenchy Antigona - medium in dark brown. Just another day at work.
> 
> (Sorry for the weird lighting in one of the pictures...)



That bag looks great on you! It looks perfect for work. Do you think the medium will be okay for me? I am 5'1".


----------



## Manolos21

themaine said:


> That bag looks great on you! It looks perfect for work. Do you think the medium will be okay for me? I am 5'1".



Thank you! And, I definitely think the medium would work for you!  I'm 5'4" and it's the perfect size for me.  I do like roomier bags though, so I guess it all depends on what you're going to use yours for.  Mine can hold a ton of stuff, which like you said, makes it perfect for work (and for travel).


----------



## themaine

Manolos21 said:


> Thank you! And, I definitely think the medium would work for you!  I'm 5'4" and it's the perfect size for me.  I do like roomier bags though, so I guess it all depends on what you're going to use yours for.  Mine can hold a ton of stuff, which like you said, makes it perfect for work (and for travel).



Thanks for the reply. I usually love big bags anyways! I usually use more slouchy bags though. I don't really own many structured bags. Your bag looks so classy for work!


----------



## BDgirl

Manolos21 said:


> Givenchy Antigona - medium in dark brown. Just another day at work.
> 
> (Sorry for the weird lighting in one of the pictures...)



Hi manolos21, loveee your bag!  Im considering this bag but really unsure about the sizes. I dont like the top of the handles to hit my armpit. Looking at your pictures it seems that the medium is better than the small, am i right? Im 5'3 and have the same built as you. Have you tried the small? Is it as comfortable as the medium when you carry it on the shoulder? TIA


----------



## Manolos21

themaine said:


> Thanks for the reply. I usually love big bags anyways! I usually use more slouchy bags though. I don't really own many structured bags. Your bag looks so classy for work!



Aww, thank you again! I also have a few slouchy bags.  While I love those too, I think this type of structured bag is just more formal looking.  I like taking a bag like this to Court or to meetings rather than my Bal or PS1, etc.


----------



## Manolos21

BDgirl said:


> Hi manolos21, loveee your bag!  Im considering this bag but really unsure about the sizes. I dont like the top of the handles to hit my armpit. Looking at your pictures it seems that the medium is better than the small, am i right? Im 5'3 and have the same built as you. Have you tried the small? Is it as comfortable as the medium when you carry it on the shoulder? TIA



Hi! I tried the bag on my shoulder to check whether the handles hit the armpits for you, and there's about 1.5-2 inches of space before it hits the armpit.  I've honestly never noticed the handles when it's on my shoulder, and it's never bothered me, if that puts your mind at ease.  I've never tried the small though, so I can't speak to how it fits.   But I knew that the small would be too small for me, in terms of how much stuff I could fit into it, so I just went straight with the medium.  I personally think that with my build, the small would make me look bigger...


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> Aww, thank you again! I also have a few slouchy bags.  While I love those too, I think this type of structured bag is just more formal looking.  I like taking a bag like this to Court or to meetings rather than my Bal or PS1, etc.



totally agree, in a dark color like yours, it's an alpha female's work bag, especially if you're in a profession that warrants it.


----------



## Java Girl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just l-o-v-e this green Java Girl, what a great neutral and great picture!  You look fabulous!  Thanks so much for posting!



Thank you! The more I use it, the more I am in love with it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## v_du30

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just posted these in the Nightingale thread, but will post them here too just in case seeing the Small size in this style might be helpful to others.
> 
> All of your mods were SO VERY helpful to me during my decision making, I thank you for the bottom of my handbag lovin' heart
> 
> Here is my 1st Givenchy ~ _I am in TOTAL love!_
> 
> Small Lambskin Nightingale:


wow! i absolutely love the size on this bag..may i ask if this is a mini nightingale or a small nightingale tote? and how much too..thank you, you look great!!!


----------



## v_du30

GemsBerry said:


> Another small Nightingale (in lamb).


nice bag!!! this isn't the mini, right? how much pls


----------



## Sugar Cane

My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.


----------



## bagmad73

Sugar Cane said:


> My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.



I am in love with your antigona! Love your outfit too!


----------



## jeszica

Very pretty!!



Sugar Cane said:


> My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Sugar Cane said:


> My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.



Gorgeous!!!!!!  And so elegant too!  This is such a beautiful handbag.  It is a perfect happy addition to your outfit... I can totally see it dressing down too with jeans!  Do you find it that versatile?  Thanks in advance, I am trying to decide what will be my next handbag and this one is close in the running! 





v_du30 said:


> wow! i absolutely love the size on this bag..may i ask if this is a mini nightingale or a small nightingale tote? and how much too..thank you, you look great!!!



Thanks so much for your kind words.  I really love the size too... this is the Small Nightingale.  I purchased mine pre-owned from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  As always they were wonderful to work with, it is in gorgeous condition, as close to new a pre-owned can get in my opinion, it was Mint inside and out, even better than the pictures.  This is my 1st Givenchy and I usually like to buy pre-owned when the designer is new to me just in case we don't mesh, so at $775, this price was well in my comfort range.  The lambskin is about $1400 new, goat skin is higher I believe.  I adore it completely so I believe this will not be my last Givenchy, lol.  Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## randr21

Sugar Cane said:


> My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.



small is perfect size for you, and i love how it works against a colorful dress with a black base...great buy.


----------



## yellowbee

Medium Textured Blue Pandora


----------



## randr21

yellowbee said:


> Medium Textured Blue Pandora



i love this action shot.  you're literally using the bag and the blue is very lovely.


----------



## Sugar Cane

LoveHandbags! said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!  And so elegant too!  This is such a beautiful handbag.  It is a perfect happy addition to your outfit... I can totally see it dressing down too with jeans!  Do you find it that versatile?  Thanks in advance, I am trying to decide what will be my next handbag and this one is close in the running!




I definitely find it super versatile! It's perfect for day use with the shoulder strap and i think it's a great size for evening. Next time i'm going to wear it with jeans and a cute top or a plain tee, already planning outfits in my head  Hope you decide on your perfect handbag soon!!! Thanks for the sweet words too


----------



## Sugar Cane

bagmad73 said:


> I am in love with your antigona! Love your outfit too!





jeszica said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you both


----------



## yellowbee

randr21 said:


> i love this action shot.  you're literally using the bag and the blue is very lovely.


Thank you!!


----------



## v_du30

LoveHandbags! said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!  And so elegant too!  This is such a beautiful handbag.  It is a perfect happy addition to your outfit... I can totally see it dressing down too with jeans!  Do you find it that versatile?  Thanks in advance, I am trying to decide what will be my next handbag and this one is close in the running!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your kind words.  I really love the size too... this is the Small Nightingale.  I purchased mine pre-owned from Ann's Fabulous Finds.  As always they were wonderful to work with, it is in gorgeous condition, as close to new a pre-owned can get in my opinion, it was Mint inside and out, even better than the pictures.  This is my 1st Givenchy and I usually like to buy pre-owned when the designer is new to me just in case we don't mesh, so at $775, this price was well in my comfort range.  The lambskin is about $1400 new, goat skin is higher I believe.  I adore it completely so I believe this will not be my last Givenchy, lol.  Thanks again for your kind words!


 

Wow! Not bad at all, lucky you  Thanks again for your reply and looking forward to your growing givenchy babies take care


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> I got it!! My HG! Black goatskin *Small Antigona *with silver hw! OMG I am in bag heaven (picture per my Instagram today)



OMG!!! Kiwi, I'm so happy for you!  You have been waiting sooooo long to find this.  Congrats!!!  Saw your modshots.  She is PERFECT on you!

So, which do you love more? Your Citys or Ant?


----------



## swingtime

Sugar Cane said:


> My small Antigona out and about for the very first time  Pic taken with my phone only, sorry it's not so clear.


OMG I love your bag and outfit! What color is the antigona if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG!!! Kiwi, I'm so happy for you!  You have been waiting sooooo long to find this.  Congrats!!!  Saw your modshots.  She is PERFECT on you!
> 
> So, which do you love more? Your Citys or Ant?



Haha thanks my friend! I'm still a City girl I love the easiness and lightweight! Antigona is a much structured bad which is a nice alternative to my 5 Cities


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks my friend! I'm still a City girl I love the easiness and lightweight! Antigona is a much structured bad which is a nice alternative to my 5 Cities



Yes, a nice alternative to the more relaxed City.

Keep your heart with those Bals, girlfriend! 

BUT keep on posting modshots with your new Ant.  LOVE the pix!


----------



## Aluxe

My little 'gale hanging out with her blue cousin (we believe she's a Tinhan) at Dukem Ethiopian restaurant in Washington DC





(sorry for big, blurry pic)


----------



## GemsBerry

Very pretty and rare Nightingale!
PS I love Dukem! 



Aluxe said:


> My little 'gale hanging out with her blue cousin (we believe she's a Tinhan) at Dukem Ethiopian restaurant in Washington DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for big, blurry pic)


----------



## Aluxe

GemsBerry said:


> Very pretty and rare Nightingale!
> *PS I love Dukem*!



Me too!!!! Yummy!


----------



## kmlsrano

jtnguyen said:


> My very 1st Givenchy! In medium goatskin...love!
> View attachment 2072379


 

Gorgeous! Been debating on getting a small, just deciding on the finish of the leather!


----------



## Sugar Cane

swingtime said:


> OMG I love your bag and outfit! What color is the antigona if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks! I believe it is baby blue but i'm not sure if that's the official color name


----------



## v_du30

Hi everyone! Here's a picture of me with my Givenchy Antigona in small croc- stamped


----------



## bagmad73

v_du30 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a picture of me with my Givenchy Antigona in small croc- stamped



Stunning!


----------



## v_du30

bagmad73 said:


> Stunning!


thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aluxe said:


> My little 'gale hanging out with her blue cousin (we believe she's a Tinhan) at Dukem Ethiopian restaurant in Washington DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for big, blurry pic)



Beautiful! 

Ethiopian? I used to go to The Red Sea in D.C. Yummmmm


----------



## hrhsunshine

v_du30 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a picture of me with my Givenchy Antigona in small croc- stamped



Absolutely lovely!  Do you feel she can be worn equally well with you casual and more dressy outfits?  I see you are pretty casual in this mod shot.  Sometimes I feel the embossed leathers are so dressy but would love to add one sometime.


----------



## Aluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Ethiopian? I used to go to The Red Sea in D.C. Yummmmm



Ooh, haven't been to/heard of Red Sea, might have to check that out soon.


----------



## ynnuss

Aluxe said:


> My little 'gale hanging out with her blue cousin (we believe she's a Tinhan) at Dukem Ethiopian restaurant in Washington DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for big, blurry pic)



Oh, the Nightingale is just.. Perfection


----------



## Aluxe

ynnuss said:


> Oh, the Nightingale is just.. Perfection



aww, thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Definitely!  Hope they r still around



Aluxe said:


> Ooh, haven't been to/heard of Red Sea, might have to check that out soon.


----------



## v_du30

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely lovely!  Do you feel she can be worn equally well with you casual and more dressy outfits?  I see you are pretty casual in this mod shot.  Sometimes I feel the embossed leathers are so dressy but would love to add one sometime.


I've worn this with a casual dress, yes, but with a formal one in my opinion I think it doesn't suit well. Maybe because it's too bulky? To each his own hehehe


----------



## hrhsunshine

v_du30 said:


> I've worn this with a casual dress, yes, but with a formal one in my opinion I think it doesn't suit well. Maybe because it's too bulky? To each his own hehehe



Thanks sweetie.  Good to know.  I don't wear my med Ant to formal/evening cuz she is just too big for that.

Even the small can feel a little bulky b/c it is so structured and gives less than the med one. Small wouldn't break-in and soften as much as the med either.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Sugar Cane said:


> I definitely find it super versatile! It's perfect for day use with the shoulder strap and i think it's a great size for evening. Next time i'm going to wear it with jeans and a cute top or a plain tee, already planning outfits in my head Hope you decide on your perfect handbag soon!!! Thanks for the sweet words too


 

Thanks for your reply Sugar Cane, it is very helpful! It is such a lovely handbag on you and knowing it's versatility now is a total plus! Enjoy!


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my small Antigona, more pictures are on my blog


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my small Antigona, more pictures are on my blog



LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

here is me with my orange ant tote


----------



## heyykelly

Ladies, do any of you own the Celine cabas? I feel like the Antigona tote is so much more sturdier... 

Opinions?


----------



## PinkPeonies

My naughty Antigona has been shopping at Chanel, tsk tsk!


----------



## bagmad73

I am behind on the action thread.
Just popping by to say that all the bags and action pics look amazing!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

yellowbee said:


> Medium Textured Blue Pandora


 
Cannot believe I almost missed this picture - - - just love everything about it, yellowbee!


----------



## kiwishopper

PinkPeonies said:


> My naughty Antigona has been shopping at Chanel, tsk tsk!



Are those the leather loafers? Comfy? lol your cream coloured Antigona looks beautiful!


----------



## v_du30

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks sweetie.  Good to know.  I don't wear my med Ant to formal/evening cuz she is just too big for that.
> 
> Even the small can feel a little bulky b/c it is so structured and gives less than the med one. Small wouldn't break-in and soften as much as the med either.


high five on that! hehehe take care


----------



## PinkPeonies

kiwishopper said:


> Are those the leather loafers? Comfy? lol your cream coloured Antigona looks beautiful!



Hehe thanks! I also love your black one. The black looks so sleek! 

Yes it's the Chanel Espadrilles in leather. Pretty darn amazing shoes and honestly the most comfiest I own so far!


----------



## isa111

PinkPeonies said:


> My naughty Antigona has been shopping at Chanel, tsk tsk!


LOVE the color! It's beautiful! Perfect with Chanel loafers!


----------



## p.l.s

My red medium Antigona!


----------



## kiwishopper

p.l.s said:


> My red medium Antigona!



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bagmad73

p.l.s said:


> My red medium Antigona!



I really love Givenchy red. Gorgeous antigona and great figure!


----------



## p.l.s

kiwishopper said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you! This is my first Givenchy


----------



## p.l.s

bagmad73 said:


> I really love Givenchy red. Gorgeous antigona and great figure!


Thank you! I'm 5"7 and the bag is still kinda bulky for me


----------



## hrhsunshine

p.l.s said:


> Thank you! I'm 5"7 and the bag is still kinda bulky for me



She will soften and you will get used to her size.  I'm only 5-4 and I am now totally fine with my medium's size and shape.


----------



## bagmad73

p.l.s said:


> Thank you! I'm 5"7 and the bag is still kinda bulky for me



It looks great on your frame but I kwum. I am 5"5 and a half and in the end I went for the small.


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my have pair of Givenchy heels. Love these!


----------



## hrhsunshine

I already put these in my reveal thread but thought they would be appropriate here too.

So here is the *medium MB Antigona* on a 5'4" 115lb frame.  She isn't overwhelming for me anymore.  I certainly had to get used to her size but I feel very comfortable with her now.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hrhsunshine said:


> I already put these in my reveal thread but thought they would be appropriate here too.
> 
> So here is the *medium MB Antigona* on a 5'4" 115lb frame.  She isn't overwhelming for me anymore.  I certainly had to get used to her size but I feel very comfortable with her now.



You're right, it doesn't look overwhelming on you.  You look fabulous with it!


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> I already put these in my reveal thread but thought they would be appropriate here too.
> 
> So here is the *medium MB Antigona* on a 5'4" 115lb frame.  She isn't overwhelming for me anymore.  I certainly had to get used to her size but I feel very comfortable with her now.



You carry the medium really well! Love it! You and your antigona look amazing!


----------



## GemsBerry

Beautiful! Congrats!! 



hrhsunshine said:


> I already put these in my reveal thread but thought they would be appropriate here too.
> 
> So here is the *medium MB Antigona* on a 5'4" 115lb frame.  She isn't overwhelming for me anymore.  I certainly had to get used to her size but I feel very comfortable with her now.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> You're right, it doesn't look overwhelming on you.  You look fabulous with it!





bagmad73 said:


> You carry the medium really well! Love it! You and your antigona look amazing!





GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## melikey

Here's my medium Pandora in navy. Such a great everyday bag.


----------



## ivy1026

My small Moroccan blue nightingale.  Love it!!


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> Here's my medium Pandora in navy. Such a great everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 2125097


You always look so smart with your pandora. Thanks for sharing!



ivy1026 said:


> My small Moroccan blue nightingale.  Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 2125463



I love the small on you...and the colour is stunning!


----------



## hrhsunshine

melikey said:


> Here's my medium Pandora in navy. Such a great everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 2125097



Such a great boy bag!!! LOVE IT!



ivy1026 said:


> My small Moroccan blue nightingale.  Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 2125463



The small looks absolutely perfect on you. How tall are you?  Can you also post a shot using the shoulder strap?  You got your arm through the handles.  Is it a challenge?  I swear, I don't understand why I have such a challenge with the handles. Not like I have Popeye arms.


----------



## Sculli

Gettin the nightingale out for shopping, haven't used her for a while. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
^^


----------



## sandysandiego

It looks great on you!  You lucky girl!



ivy1026 said:


> My small Moroccan blue nightingale.  Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 2125463


----------



## ivy1026

hrhsunshine said:


> Such a great boy bag!!! LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> The small looks absolutely perfect on you. How tall are you?  Can you also post a shot using the shoulder strap?  You got your arm through the handles.  Is it a challenge?  I swear, I don't understand why I have such a challenge with the handles. Not like I have Popeye arms.



Thanks.  I also think the small size looks fine on me as I am only 5 feet tall.  The handles are a bit short so it is a challenge if wearing a thicker coat.  You are not alone!!  I will get a modeling shot of using the shoulder strap when I get home tonight


----------



## hrhsunshine

ivy1026 said:


> Thanks.  I also think the small size looks fine on me as I am only 5 feet tall.  The handles are a bit short so it is a challenge if wearing a thicker coat.  You are not alone!!  I will get a modeling shot of using the shoulder strap when I get home tonight



Oh, you're a tiny one.  I'm an amazonian 5'4"   So glad to hear someone else mention the handles on the small can be snug.  I love the size of small. I feel medium can just be bigger than I need.  Too bad the small's handle drop couldn't be just an inch or so bigger


----------



## melikey

Just when I thought about switching bags today, the Pandora's convenience and edge prove to be resilient. Medium Pandora in navy.


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Just when I thought about switching bags today, the Pandora's convenience and edge prove to be resilient. Medium Pandora in navy.
> 
> View attachment 2126512



nice pic as usual, may i ask where do you normally shop, i like pretty much every pieces that you have


----------



## bagmad73

ivy1026 said:


> Thanks.  I also think the small size looks fine on me as I am only 5 feet tall.  The handles are a bit short so it is a challenge if wearing a thicker coat.  You are not alone!!  I will get a modeling shot of using the shoulder strap when I get home tonight



The small definitely looks perfect on you and great proportion to your height.
Looking forward to more action pics from you


----------



## ivy1026

Here are the modeling pic of wearing the bag on the shoulder.  Sorry for the quality and the messy background


----------



## melikey

bagmad73 said:


> You always look so smart with your pandora. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the small on you...and the colour is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## melikey

hrhsunshine said:


> Such a great boy bag!!! LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> The small looks absolutely perfect on you. How tall are you?  Can you also post a shot using the shoulder strap?  You got your arm through the handles.  Is it a challenge?  I swear, I don't understand why I have such a challenge with the handles. Not like I have Popeye arms.


Thank you


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:


> nice pic as usual, may i ask where do you normally shop, i like pretty much every pieces that you have


Hi, thanks! I also post pictures in the Outfit of the Day stickie in the Accessorize Yourself thread, I include the details of what I'm wearing there. I pretty much shop everywhere, department stores, small boutiques, and once I've gotten to know a brand and how their garments fit me, I buy some of their things online as well. My go-to labels lately have been A.P.C. and rag&bone. Have a nice day!


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Hi, thanks! I also post pictures in the Outfit of the Day stickie in the Accessorize Yourself thread, I include the details of what I'm wearing there. I pretty much shop everywhere, department stores, small boutiques, and once I've gotten to know a brand and how their garments fit me, I buy some of their things online as well. My go-to labels lately have been A.P.C. and rag&bone. Have a nice day!



Thank you, I cant get those brands where i live


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:


> Thank you, I cant get those brands where i live



Where do you live?


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Where do you live?



Canada, and with my frame I only could do Club Monaco xs. I really like ur clean classic style with a little bit of peppiness


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:


> Canada, and with my frame I only could do Club Monaco xs. I really like ur clean classic style with a little bit of peppiness



Thank you again!


----------



## drati

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my small Antigona, more pictures are on my blog



Beautiful. I know you've been looking for a while, this is gorgeous on you.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivy1026 said:


> My small Moroccan blue nightingale. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 2125463


  Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy, how pretty!  This is so cute on you ivy1026, you look great!  Enjoy this beauty 



melikey said:


> Here's my medium Pandora in navy. Such a great everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 2125097


  Fantastic on you melikey! Love your outfit too, I am kinda in love with your shoes.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Sculli said:


> Gettin the nightingale out for shopping, haven't used her for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2126087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


 
This Gale is so stunning and unique Sculli, the style and color really suits you!  I adore your blouse too!  Great look!


----------



## melikey

LoveHandbags! said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy, how pretty!  This is so cute on you ivy1026, you look great!  Enjoy this beauty
> 
> Fantastic on you melikey! Love your outfit too, I am kinda in love with your shoes.



Thank you so much!


----------



## melikey

My daily uniform, sweater, denim jacket, jeans, comfy slip-ons and my trusty Pandora. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## bagmad73

Small panda on my lap in the car


----------



## gagabag

Here's mine sitting pretty!


----------



## bagmad73

gagabag said:


> Here's mine sitting pretty!
> View attachment 2129637



Oooooh, very pretty indeed!


----------



## melikey

bagmad73 said:


> Small panda on my lap in the car



Lovely color!


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Finally have some actions shots to post...

Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out.   We went to the  Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner  and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!







Sandc and I met up and had a super yummy lunch and went shopping a bit.   Of course we hit the bag dept of NM and Saks!  I wore small Ant again  today since I didn't really need the bigger size.


----------



## MAGJES

hrhsunshine said:


> I already put these in my reveal thread but thought they would be appropriate here too.
> 
> So here is the *medium MB Antigona* on a 5'4" 115lb frame.  She isn't overwhelming for me anymore.  I certainly had to get used to her size but I feel very comfortable with her now.



What a great color!


----------



## Twinmommy3901

Blo0ondi said:


> not the best pic.. but it th one i have now


Love! I am eyeing this bag but in a bright or nude color- either one will be a big change for me


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Finally have some actions shots to post...
> 
> Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out.   We went to the  Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner  and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc and I met up and had a super yummy lunch and went shopping a bit.   Of course we hit the bag dept of NM and Saks!  I wore small Ant again  today since I didn't really need the bigger size.



Hello bag twin! The small antigona looks amazing on you!
Love your coat.


----------



## Sculli

hrhsunshine said:


> Finally have some actions shots to post...
> 
> Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out.   We went to the  Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner  and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc and I met up and had a super yummy lunch and went shopping a bit.   Of course we hit the bag dept of NM and Saks!  I wore small Ant again  today since I didn't really need the bigger size.



Like your small ant, we are bag twins. It's great to see how other people match their bags. This is how I matched my bag today.


----------



## bagmad73

Sculli said:


> Like your small ant, we are bag twins. It's great to see how other people match their bags. This is how I matched my bag today.
> View attachment 2131311



I like your style. You are rocking the antigona!


----------



## hrhsunshine

MAGJES said:


> What a great color!


Thank you "A"! It is the best fun blue.  



bagmad73 said:


> Hello bag twin! The small antigona looks amazing on you!
> Love your coat.


Hey bag twin!   Thank you! I debuted the coat too.  So much fun to step out of my fashion box.



Sculli said:


> Like your small ant, we are bag twins. It's great to see how other people match their bags. This is how I matched my bag today.
> View attachment 2131311


Hey bag twin too!    Yes it is fun to see how others style themselves with the same bag.  Love the fun outfit you put together!


----------



## pzammie

Hi!  I love your Pandora. What is the name of the color?  Thanks!


----------



## melikey

Givenchy medium Pandora, happy Monday everyone!


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> Givenchy medium Pandora, happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133398



Hi!  Love the way your bag is soft and slouchy.  What kind of leather is it?  Goat? or Sheep?


----------



## Sculli

bagmad73 said:


> I like your style. You are rocking the antigona!



thanks bagmad73 ^^.


----------



## Sculli

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you "A"! It is the best fun blue.
> 
> 
> Hey bag twin!   Thank you! I debuted the coat too.  So much fun to step out of my fashion box.
> 
> 
> Hey bag twin too!    Yes it is fun to see how others style themselves with the same bag.  Love the fun outfit you put together!



thank you hrhsunshine. ^^


----------



## jeszica

Great pics everyone!! I am trying to catch up on the pics , loving all of them!!


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Hi!  Love the way your bag is soft and slouchy.  What kind of leather is it?  Goat? or Sheep?



Goat skin! Soft, slouchy but very durable.


----------



## floriade

Sculli said:


> Like your small ant, we are bag twins. It's great to see how other people match their bags. This is how I matched my bag today.
> View attachment 2131311



Love your antigona and Kenzo sweater! I saw the sweater at my Theresa but its sold out now


----------



## yufan

PinkPeonies said:


> Here I am off to an interview today. Needed the bag as a buffer for the retina burning shoes and skirt I had on.


Wow!


----------



## melikey

Changed my bag today from medium Pandora in navy to.... medium Pandora in dark brown. I just love this bag. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> Changed my bag today from medium Pandora in navy to.... medium Pandora in dark brown. I just love this bag. Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2136160


Love your Pandoras!!  Based on what you told me about the soft, slouchy, goat skin, I just ordered a beige medium Pandora from Farfetch.com!!  Can't wait to see it!  I'm kinda a Bal girl (all lamb skin) and have never had a goat skin bag, so I hope I like it.  Anyhow, thanks for your pics.


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Love your Pandoras!!  Based on what you told me about the soft, slouchy, goat skin, I just ordered a beige medium Pandora from Farfetch.com!!  Can't wait to see it!  I'm kinda a Bal girl (all lamb skin) and have never had a goat skin bag, so I hope I like it.  Anyhow, thanks for your pics.



Thank you! You'll love your Pandora, I'm quite certain about it!


----------



## bagmad73

Small antigona today.


----------



## malvs12

finally found my perfect Antigona!! it's the medium size - mod pics to follow


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Small antigona today.


LOVE her on you, bag twin!!!  Such a beauty and you wear her well.



malvs12 said:


> finally found my perfect Antigona!! it's the medium size - mod pics to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138303


Congrats!! She looks so elegant!!! Enjoy


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE her on you, bag twin!!!  Such a beauty and you wear her well.



Thank you *hrh*. 
 This is how I feel when I look at my bag. Am sure you know how I feel.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Thank you *hrh*.
> This is how I feel when I look at my bag. Am sure you know how I feel.



EXACTLY how I feel! It's so funny how something like a bag can do that.  I guess that is why we love them so much! Sometimes, I just gotta pull them out of their dustbags and just hold them and look in the mirror for a minute, then I tuck them back to bed.


----------



## pzammie

I love my new Givenchy medium Pandora in beige goat skin!!


----------



## bagmad73

pzammie said:


> I love my new Givenchy medium Pandora in beige goat skin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138870
> View attachment 2138871
> View attachment 2138872
> View attachment 2138873
> View attachment 2138874



You look great! Love your snazzy outfit and of course the pandora - the colour is amazing!


----------



## kiwishopper

malvs12 said:


> finally found my perfect Antigona!! it's the medium size - mod pics to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138303



What a nice neutral colour! Congrats on acquiring such a beauty!


----------



## pzammie

Another action shot with my new Beige goat skin Medium Pandora!  &#128525;


----------



## malvs12

kiwishopper said:


> What a nice neutral colour! Congrats on acquiring such a beauty!



thank you *kiwishopper*


----------



## malvs12

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE her on you, bag twin!!!  Such a beauty and you wear her well.
> 
> 
> Congrats!! She looks so elegant!!! Enjoy



thanks *hrh*  I can't stop looking at your blue Antigona btw. it's just simply stunningl!!


----------



## foxgal

Going Saturday shopping with my panda


----------



## hrhsunshine

malvs12 said:


> thanks *hrh*  I can't stop looking at your blue Antigona btw. it's just simply stunningl!!



Ha! Well, thank you ma'am.  She is good lookin'


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Another action shot with my new Beige goat skin Medium Pandora!  &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140098
> View attachment 2140100
> View attachment 2140101



I love your outfit and of course your Pandora!


----------



## melikey

Here's my medium dark brown Pandora, I'm wanting a medium brown but am curious as to what Givenchy has for fall.


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> I love your outfit and of course your Pandora!


hey thanks Melikey!!


----------



## malvs12

doing some shopping with ms antigona


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> Here's my medium dark brown Pandora, I'm wanting a medium brown but am curious as to what Givenchy has for fall.
> 
> View attachment 2140696



Supa dupa cool! Love the whole look!



malvs12 said:


> doing some shopping with ms antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141241



Wow...you must have some admiring looks today with your gorgeous antigona! I really love the colour of your ant.


----------



## bagmad73

foxgal said:


> Going Saturday shopping with my panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140362



Great pics *foxgal*! What colour is your panda?


----------



## foxgal

bagmad73 said:


> Great pics *foxgal*! What colour is your panda?


 
Thank you! It is (or was) "sage", but it has darkened a lot and gone much more brown-y khaki over time, which I'm happy about.


----------



## melikey

bagmad73 said:


> Supa dupa cool! Love the whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you must have some admiring looks today with your gorgeous antigona! I really love the colour of your ant.



Thank you!


----------



## malvs12

bagmad73 said:


> Supa dupa cool! Love the whole look!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you must have some admiring looks today with your gorgeous antigona! I really love the colour of your ant.



thanks *bagmad73*! yep the color is really gorgeous and the shiny smooth leather is actually surprisingly durable which makes me love this bag even more!!


----------



## randr21

Is this the dk brown with the slightly reddish brown contrast stitching?


----------



## monchichi52

ivy1026 said:


> Here are the modeling pic of wearing the bag on the shoulder.  Sorry for the quality and the messy background
> 
> View attachment 2126807
> View attachment 2126808


Omg! was this at yorkdale? I hope they still have  thanks for showing!


----------



## ivy1026

monchichi52 said:


> Omg! was this at yorkdale? I hope they still have  thanks for showing!



I was at Yorkdale last week and saw the medium in this color


----------



## monchichi52

ivy1026 said:


> I was at Yorkdale last week and saw the medium in this color


Seems like holts keeps carrying medium, so lucky you caught the small!


----------



## ivy1026

monchichi52 said:


> Seems like holts keeps carrying medium, so lucky you caught the small!



I think holt only has medium and mini.  Occasionally a large.  Actually I got my small from an online retailer


----------



## gagabag

This one has gone too smooshy!


----------



## Neo007

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2142548
> 
> 
> This one has gone too smooshy!



You mean this one has matured to perfection, right??? Drool!!!!!!

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## fufu

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2142548
> 
> 
> This one has gone too smooshy!



oh my, I'm loving the smooshy leather... looks so soft and incredible.


----------



## gagabag

Neo007 said:


> You mean this one has matured to perfection, right??? Drool!!!!!!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!!!



Yes Neo007 but YKWIM 



fufu said:


> oh my, I'm loving the smooshy leather... looks so soft and incredible.



Thanks fufu!


----------



## Neo007

gagabag said:


> Yes Neo007 but YKWIM



Oh yes!!!! 

Soooo, how long have you had your gale? Any type of special treatment for the lady? And what type of leather is it? I just want to reach into the picture and pet her!!!!! And I want to make sure my gale (when/if I get her) will become exactly like that


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> Here's my medium dark brown Pandora, I'm wanting a medium brown but am curious as to what Givenchy has for fall.
> 
> View attachment 2140696


 
is the dark brown goat with a slightly reddish brown contrast stitching?


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:


> is the dark brown goat with a slightly reddish brown contrast stitching?



I never really noticed the color of the stitching so I think it's just dark brown thread. Although a contrast stitched Pandora sounds interesting!


----------



## ivy1026

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2142548
> 
> 
> This one has gone too smooshy!



Yummy leather


----------



## gagabag

Neo007 said:


> Oh yes!!!!
> 
> Soooo, how long have you had your gale? Any type of special treatment for the lady? And what type of leather is it? I just want to reach into the picture and pet her!!!!! And I want to make sure my gale (when/if I get her) will become exactly like that



Had her since Sept last year although I probably only used her for 10 weeks all together. No special treatment other than collonil waterstop. It's sheep leather but the strap & handles are calf.  You could never go wrong with G, I guess! 



ivy1026 said:


> Yummy leather


Thanks ivy1026!


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my small Antigona on my blog, my jacket is Balenciaga


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my small Antigona on my blog, my jacket is Balenciaga



Love it! Rock it girl!


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my small Antigona on my blog, my jacket is Balenciaga




Looking really cool!


----------



## Sculli

Lazy sunday going out with my antigona  To grab some lunch.


----------



## am2022

Large nightingale !!!


----------



## melikey

Medium dark brown Pandora.


----------



## bbagsforever

My Givenchy Obsidia!


----------



## melikey

Having a Pandora moment, it's so cool and low maintenance.


----------



## indi3r4

Antigona's first outing!


----------



## melikey

indi3r4 said:


> Antigona's first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159693



Omg I love your Antigona! From what season and where did you buy it?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Finally have some actions shots to post...
> 
> Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out.   We went to the  Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner  and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc and I met up and had a super yummy lunch and went shopping a bit.   Of course we hit the bag dept of NM and Saks!  I wore small Ant again  today since I didn't really need the bigger size.


Wow you look great. Love the coat!


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Wow you look great. Love the coat!



Thank you moi! The coat is fun


----------



## melikey

Off to the park with my Pandora.


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> Off to the park with my Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160604



I always like seeing your panda shots! Love the shoes!!


----------



## melikey

bagmad73 said:


> I always like seeing your panda shots! Love the shoes!!



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## heaRtB

My Givenchy pandora &#10084;


----------



## pzammie

heaRtB said:


> My Givenchy pandora &#10084;



Gorgeous!!!  Enjoy it, it's lovely!!


----------



## indi3r4

melikey said:


> Omg I love your Antigona! From what season and where did you buy it?



Thank you  Ssense used to have it on their website and I'm not sure what season but I got them a couple months back.
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/medium_antigona_sharkskin_effect_bag/60931


----------



## bbagsforever

The Givenchy Antigona- love the colour of this one.


----------



## bag in black

my Givenchy


----------



## kiwishopper

Small Antigona and I today on a nice spring weather day  More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Small Antigona and I today on a nice spring weather day  More pictures are on my blog!



Big wave *kiwishopper*! You continue to rock the small antigona.
:urock:


----------



## bagmad73

bbagsforever said:


> The Givenchy Antigona- love the colour of this one.



You look super amazing! The whole outfit is so on trend!



bag in black said:


> my Givenchy



Wohoooo....the nightingale looks great on you!


----------



## kiwishopper

bagmad73 said:


> Big wave *kiwishopper*! You continue to rock the small antigona.
> :urock:



Haha thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

bag in black said:


> my Givenchy



Your Gale looks sooooo smooshy soft!



kiwishopper said:


> Small Antigona and I today on a nice spring weather day  More pictures are on my blog!



Work it girl! Looking fab on a beautiful day!


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> Your Gale looks sooooo smooshy soft!
> 
> 
> 
> Work it girl! Looking fab on a beautiful day!



Haha thanks my dear  it's my one investment piece for the year I want to make sure I use it often enough lol


----------



## Silversun

Out to a quiet dinner by myself... Thought i'd bring my madonna pouch as a clutch!


----------



## melikey

Silversun said:


> Out to a quiet dinner by myself... Thought i'd bring my madonna pouch as a clutch!



I love that pouch!


----------



## randr21

Silversun said:


> Out to a quiet dinner by myself... Thought i'd bring my madonna pouch as a clutch!


 
love this! i've seen the image on the tote, but the print on the clutch is more appealing to me.  where did you pick this up and did you recall there being any more?


----------



## Silversun

melikey said:


> I love that pouch!


 


randr21 said:


> love this! i've seen the image on the tote, but the print on the clutch is more appealing to me.  where did you pick this up and did you recall there being any more?


Thank you!  This is from the menswear collection and I picked it up from Selfridges when the new season first hit the shops, don't know if it's still available though.

Edited to add: after a quick search online, it looks like you can get it from Barneys here: http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Gangster-Madonna-Pouch/00505024630740,default,pd.html?utm_source=GAN&utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary%20Banner


----------



## melikey

Silversun said:


> Thank you!  This is from the menswear collection and I picked it up from Selfridges when the new season first hit the shops, don't know if it's still available though.



It's a great print. As much as I love the t-shirts, the prices are just ridiculous. I'd rather the pouch, it makes a quiet statement.


----------



## PinkPeonies

It's been a few weeks since I've used Miss Antigona.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've used Miss Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 2166965



Lovely!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hrhsunshine said:


> Finally have some actions shots to post...





hrhsunshine said:


> Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out. We went to the Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!


 *Swoooooooooooooooooon!* HRHsunnie, I love everything about this mod shot. Your black top and skinnies, your necklace, shoes, your gorgeous Leopard print coat and your beautiful Ant sets it off beautifully. I have a Vintage Leopard print coat, I searched for the right one in excellent condition that fit perfectly for years and finally found it 2 seasons ago. It is very similar to yours, except yours looks more soft. You look stunning my dear! 




Sculli said:


> This is how I matched my bag today.
> View attachment 2131311


 You have such fun and hip style Sculli! This shot is darling! Thanks for sharing it.




bagmad73 said:


> Small antigona today.


*Beautiful *bagmaddy! I am so in love with your blouse too. You wear your Ant so well!




pzammie said:


> I love my new Givenchy medium Pandora in beige goat skin!!


 This leather color is great on you pzammie, such a fabulous neutral!




foxgal said:


> Going Saturday shopping with my panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140362


 What a fun out shopping outfit! Your scarf is beautiful too!




malvs12 said:


> doing some shopping with ms antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141241


 malvs, this style and size looks perfect on you! Totally classic! Hope you had a fun outing, you look great! 




kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my small Antigona on my blog, my jacket is Balenciaga


 Kiwi, all of your mods are sooooooooooo super cute! Love this darling look, you are rocking it! I also love your smile, one of the best parts of all your outfits!




amacasa said:


> Large nightingale !!!


 hi amacasa, this is a really cute ensemble, I am loving the peplum top with your Gale. So happy you posted this picture.




melikey said:


> Medium dark brown Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2158064


 melikey, you have such great style! Love each and every picture you share. I always look at every detail, right down to your sunnies hanging from your shirt in this one! Keep on posting, adore your looks!




bbagsforever said:


> My Givenchy Obsidia!


 hi bbagsforever, I am so happy you posted this pix of your Obsedia! There are not enough pix of this fabulous style. I am a bit of a crossbody freak, I love them so much and have a couple (ahem, ok maybe more than a couple, ha) It is for this reason ONLY that I have not indulged in an Obsedia, because I love it ---------- and it looks *fab* _fabby _*fabulous* on you! Thanks for posting and enjoy!




indi3r4 said:


> Antigona's first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159693


 Sooooooooo super cute indi3r4........ adore the colors of your Ant!




heaRtB said:


> My Givenchy pandora





heaRtB said:


> &#10084;


 Beautiful Panda heaRtb, love the handle strap on yours too! Look at that sunshine outside, I can almost feel it's warmth. You look great, hope your day was fun!




bag in black said:


> my Givenchy


 Your pix is one of the reasons I love Givenchy, you can wear these bags with everything and anything! Adore your cute converse sneaks too. This is a really fun casual outfit to wear with your black Gale!




PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've used Miss Antigona.





PinkPeonies said:


> View attachment 2166965


 PinkPeonies, this is ONE darling outfit. You look smokin and beautiful all at once. *Kinda speechless!*


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you!! Your sweet comment literally made my day!!! Smile more and worry less! That's what I tell myself everyday 





LoveHandbags! said:


> *Swoooooooooooooooooon!* HRHsunnie, I love everything about this mod shot. Your black top and skinnies, your necklace, shoes, your gorgeous Leopard print coat and your beautiful Ant sets it off beautifully. I have a Vintage Leopard print coat, I searched for the right one in excellent condition that fit perfectly for years and finally found it 2 seasons ago. It is very similar to yours, except yours looks more soft. You look stunning my dear!
> 
> You have such fun and hip style Sculli! This shot is darling! Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> *Beautiful *bagmaddy! I am so in love with your blouse too. You wear your Ant so well!
> 
> This leather color is great on you pzammie, such a fabulous neutral!
> 
> What a fun out shopping outfit! Your scarf is beautiful too!
> 
> malvs, this style and size looks perfect on you! Totally classic! Hope you had a fun outing, you look great!
> 
> Kiwi, all of your mods are sooooooooooo super cute! Love this darling look, you are rocking it! I also love your smile, one of the best parts of all your outfits!
> 
> hi amacasa, this is a really cute ensemble, I am loving the peplum top with your Gale. So happy you posted this picture.
> 
> melikey, you have such great style! Love each and every picture you share. I always look at every detail, right down to your sunnies hanging from your shirt in this one! Keep on posting, adore your looks!
> 
> hi bbagsforever, I am so happy you posted this pix of your Obsedia! There are not enough pix of this fabulous style. I am a bit of a crossbody freak, I love them so much and have a couple (ahem, ok maybe more than a couple, ha) It is for this reason ONLY that I have not indulged in an Obsedia, because I love it ---------- and it looks *fab* _fabby _*fabulous* on you! Thanks for posting and enjoy!
> 
> Sooooooooo super cute indi3r4........ adore the colors of your Ant!
> 
> Beautiful Panda heaRtb, love the handle strap on yours too! Look at that sunshine outside, I can almost feel it's warmth. You look great, hope your day was fun!
> 
> Your pix is one of the reasons I love Givenchy, you can wear these bags with everything and anything! Adore your cute converse sneaks too. This is a really fun casual outfit to wear with your black Gale!
> 
> PinkPeonies, this is ONE darling outfit. You look smokin and beautiful all at once. *Kinda speechless!*


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Swoooooooooooooooooon!* HRHsunnie, I love everything about this mod shot. Your black top and skinnies, your necklace, shoes, your gorgeous Leopard print coat and your beautiful Ant sets it off beautifully. I have a Vintage Leopard print coat, I searched for the right one in excellent condition that fit perfectly for years and finally found it 2 seasons ago. It is very similar to yours, except yours looks more soft. You look stunning my dear!



Thanks Love!  You had a lot of catching up to do, I see.  Thank you sweetie. You're always full of such positive energy.  I love my leopard print coat and my 5 y.o. son could not stop petting it b/c it is so soft.  Feels chenille soft!  Stepping out of my box with the leopard prints and so happy I did.  They are such fun!  You need to post some more mod shots too. Now that it is so nice, your gale should be the idea color bag for all the spring summer clothes.


----------



## Markymark7

Here's my fighter plane pouch.


----------



## bagmad73

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a few weeks since I've used Miss Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 2166965



I love everything about your pic! Head to toe fabulous!


----------



## bagmad73

Silversun said:


> Out to a quiet dinner by myself... Thought i'd bring my madonna pouch as a clutch!





Markymark7 said:


> Here's my fighter plane pouch.



Great pouches! You guys make me want one now!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Swoooooooooooooooooon!* HRHsunnie, I love everything about this mod shot. Your black top and skinnies, your necklace, shoes, your gorgeous Leopard print coat and your beautiful Ant sets it off beautifully. I have a Vintage Leopard print coat, I searched for the right one in excellent condition that fit perfectly for years and finally found it 2 seasons ago. It is very similar to yours, except yours looks more soft. You look stunning my dear!
> 
> You have such fun and hip style Sculli! This shot is darling! Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> 
> *Beautiful *bagmaddy! I am so in love with your blouse too. You wear your Ant so well!
> 
> This leather color is great on you pzammie, such a fabulous neutral!
> 
> What a fun out shopping outfit! Your scarf is beautiful too!
> 
> malvs, this style and size looks perfect on you! Totally classic! Hope you had a fun outing, you look great!
> 
> Kiwi, all of your mods are sooooooooooo super cute! Love this darling look, you are rocking it! I also love your smile, one of the best parts of all your outfits!
> 
> hi amacasa, this is a really cute ensemble, I am loving the peplum top with your Gale. So happy you posted this picture.
> 
> melikey, you have such great style! Love each and every picture you share. I always look at every detail, right down to your sunnies hanging from your shirt in this one! Keep on posting, adore your looks!
> 
> hi bbagsforever, I am so happy you posted this pix of your Obsedia! There are not enough pix of this fabulous style. I am a bit of a crossbody freak, I love them so much and have a couple (ahem, ok maybe more than a couple, ha) It is for this reason ONLY that I have not indulged in an Obsedia, because I love it ---------- and it looks *fab* _fabby _*fabulous* on you! Thanks for posting and enjoy!
> 
> Sooooooooo super cute indi3r4........ adore the colors of your Ant!
> 
> Beautiful Panda heaRtb, love the handle strap on yours too! Look at that sunshine outside, I can almost feel it's warmth. You look great, hope your day was fun!
> 
> Your pix is one of the reasons I love Givenchy, you can wear these bags with everything and anything! Adore your cute converse sneaks too. This is a really fun casual outfit to wear with your black Gale!
> 
> PinkPeonies, this is ONE darling outfit. You look smokin and beautiful all at once. *Kinda speechless!*



Babes...so happy to see you back! I second *hrh* - mod shots with your gorgeous gal would so make my day!


----------



## mmmilkman

I haven't used another bag since getting this Obsedia


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!


----------



## melikey

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



That's a great color! I want it!


----------



## schadenfreude

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



I love it with the Superga sneaks!


----------



## bagmad73

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



Lovely! Love the colour. You must definitely take your pandora out more now!


----------



## bagmad73

My small violet pandora out and about on a family outing this past weekend.


----------



## shinegal

bagmad73 said:


> My small violet pandora out and about on a family outing this past weekend.



love love love the colour and size!! Perfect on you


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



Love the camel Panda on you! Looks great with the outfit. Fits you very well too. The length is perfect.  Love your hair too BTW.



bagmad73 said:


> My small violet pandora out and about on a family outing this past weekend.


Bag! Too darned cute! Love your purple Panda on you girl! What a beautiful day to enjoy her and some family time


----------



## cinnabun4chu

melikey said:


> That's a great color! I want it!





schadenfreude said:


> I love it with the Superga sneaks!





hrhsunshine said:


> Love the camel Panda on you! Looks great with the outfit. Fits you very well too. The length is perfect.  Love your hair too BTW.
> 
> 
> Bag! Too darned cute! Love your purple Panda on you girl! What a beautiful day to enjoy her and some family time



Thank you ladies, you're too sweet


----------



## bagmad73

mmmilkman said:


> I haven't used another bag since getting this Obsedia



I can't believe I missed your pic. I can see why you love your obsedia so much. Fabulous bag and hands free is always the best!


----------



## bagmad73

shinegal said:


> love love love the colour and size!! Perfect on you



Thank you so much. I really love the colour too!



hrhsunshine said:


> Bag! Too darned cute! Love your purple Panda on you girl! What a beautiful day to enjoy her and some family time



Thank you *hrh*. Your words put a smile on my face. It was great to get the kids outdoors!


----------



## mmmilkman

bagmad73 said:


> I can't believe I missed your pic. I can see why you love your obsedia so much. Fabulous bag and hands free is always the best!



Thank you! I am still obsessed with this bag.


----------



## mmmilkman

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



Wow... Amazing colour! Great outfit to go with it!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

mmmilkman said:


> Wow... Amazing colour! Great outfit to go with it!



Thank you!

I've been bitten by the Givenchy bug 

Just received a Nightingale in black goatskin.  So lovely!


----------



## GemsBerry

Tri-color small Nightingale in goat is out and about
(with flash/no flash)


----------



## bagmad73

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been bitten by the Givenchy bug
> 
> Just received a Nightingale in black goatskin.  So lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major congratulations!! Stunning!





GemsBerry said:


> Tri-color small Nightingale in goat is out and about
> (with flash/no flash)



Hi *Gemsberry* - glad to see you back. You are building up an amazing nightingale family! This gale is so special!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been bitten by the Givenchy bug
> 
> Just received a Nightingale in black goatskin.  So lovely!





GemsBerry said:


> Tri-color small Nightingale in goat is out and about
> (with flash/no flash)



Ladies! Thank you for sharing your stunning gales!!

Cinnabun: You chose a beautiful classic.  Enjoy breaking her in!

Gem: What a stunning colorblock!  I love olive.  Do you feel the colorblock will slouch as much as a regular? I'm wondering if the stitched panels give it more structure.


----------



## alouette

GemsBerry said:


> Tri-color small Nightingale in goat is out and about
> (with flash/no flash)



Great addition!  I was eyeing this exact bag and love the colorway.  Great choice!


----------



## GemsBerry

bagmad73 said:


> Hi *Gemsberry* - glad to see you back. You are building up an amazing nightingale family! This gale is so special!


 
Thank you *Bagmad*.  So true, you can't stop with Gales. I was so bad, just ordered 4th one, this time medium from L'inde. If she turns out right she'll appear here



hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies! Thank you for sharing your stunning gales!!
> 
> Cinnabun: You chose a beautiful classic.  Enjoy breaking her in!
> 
> Gem: What a stunning colorblock!  I love olive.  Do you feel the colorblock will slouch as much as a regular? I'm wondering if the stitched panels give it more structure.


 
*Hrhsunshine*, thank you. She's is more structured than classic Gale in Goat skin, moreover initially all the panels behaved a little different (like each is structured in its own direction), but with time (I have her for 1 month already) it evens. And it's small size, I think for medium it will break out faster.



alouette said:


> Great addition!  I was eyeing this exact bag and love the colorway.  Great choice!


 
Thank you, *Alouette*. You should get it, you can wear it with almost anything because of colorblock. There are few medium ones on Farfetch for great price right now.


----------



## bagmad73

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you *Bagmad*.  So true, you can't stop with Gales. I was so bad, just ordered 4th one, this time medium from L'inde. If she turns out right she'll appear here



I do hope it turns out then we'll get another reveal


----------



## chetiboy

Hi! Did you guys see the newer Pandoras?
http://bagaholicboy.com/2013/05/givenchy-new-pandora/

Looks more structured. Anyone has the bag in action so we can oogle and aaah?


----------



## bagmad73

chetiboy said:


> Hi! Did you guys see the newer Pandoras?
> http://bagaholicboy.com/2013/05/givenchy-new-pandora/
> 
> Looks more structured. Anyone has the bag in action so we can oogle and aaah?



Welcome chetiboy! Good to see another G lover here.
There is already a thread on this. Maybe you can pop by there and join in the chat there?

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/are-you-ready-for-the-new-pandora-816488.html


----------



## melikey

On the way back to San Francisco from Miami. Great travel bag.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

bagmad73 said:


> Hi *Gemsberry* - glad to see you back. You are building up an amazing nightingale family! This gale is so special!





hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies! Thank you for sharing your stunning gales!!
> 
> Cinnabun: You chose a beautiful classic.  Enjoy breaking her in!
> 
> Gem: What a stunning colorblock!  I love olive.  Do you feel the colorblock will slouch as much as a regular? I'm wondering if the stitched panels give it more structure.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## mmmilkman

Pandora's time to be carried after being ignored over it's cousin Obsedia the past few weeks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mmmilkman said:


> Pandora's time to be carried after being ignored over it's cousin Obsedia the past few weeks.



Fabulous! Yes, gotta go back to her smooshy goodness. YUM!


----------



## mmmilkman

Pandora day again today.


----------



## tracybeloved

GemsBerry said:


> Tri-color small Nightingale in goat is out and about
> (with flash/no flash)


Hi, did u see the tri color combi in red pink white? I just ordered it...
How is ur size like? The same is medium?  any mod pics


----------



## kiwishopper

Small black Antigona. More pictures are on my blog


----------



## kitcat

mmmilkman said:


> Pandora day again today.



I absolutely LOVE this bag on guys!


----------



## zodiac_thr

kiwishopper said:


> Small black Antigona. More pictures are on my blog



i really love how you carry this off


----------



## kiwishopper

zodiac_thr said:


> i really love how you carry this off


 Thank you! This is my one big handbag investment piece so I am trying to make it work with every single outfit possible hahaha


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Small black Antigona. More pictures are on my blog



Great shot Kiwi! Love the cute belted denim jacket too.


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> Great shot Kiwi! Love the cute belted denim jacket too.



Thank you hrhsunshine! It's a hand me down from mum


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine! It's a hand me down from mum



Lucky ducky! My gosh, my mom does not have anything I would want.


----------



## bagmad73

mmmilkman said:


> Pandora's time to be carried after being ignored over it's cousin Obsedia the past few weeks.





mmmilkman said:


> Pandora day again today.



Pandora looks great on you too. You carry both bags well. Glad they are both in rotation!


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Small black Antigona. More pictures are on my blog



Looking fantastic. I think I overload my small antigona coz when I shoulder sling mine, it smooshes a bit at the sides...
Sadly my mum is smaller than me...so shoes and clothes are not compatible


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Looking fantastic. I think I overload my small antigona coz when I shoulder sling mine, it smooshes a bit at the sides...
> Sadly my mum is smaller than me...so shoes and clothes are not compatible



Sounds like you need to add a medium Ant then! Lol!


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Sounds like you need to add a medium Ant then! Lol!



LOL....

 no enabling allowed


----------



## melikey

Back to my beloved Pandora.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale.  It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to!  For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.


----------



## zodiac_thr

cinnabun4chu said:


> Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale.  It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to!  For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.



I love the whole outfit, the Mcqueen scarf is beautiful


----------



## cinnabun4chu

zodiac_thr said:


> I love the whole outfit, the Mcqueen scarf is beautiful



Thanks, the scarf isn't actually McQueen  Got it while I was on vacation in Hong Kong in a little boutique.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale.  It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to!  For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.



Totally agree with Zodiac. Love the whole outfit. The gale looks great on you and definitely doesn't overwhelm.  I think gale is a great bigger bag option for petites since the bag relaxes when you carry it. The gale is cut and shaped so perfectly to collapse onto itself when carried that it minimize itself when held.  (The med Ant with its structured form would overwhelm most petite frames, I think)


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale. It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to! For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.


 
that's why I love the med gale, looks great on almost all sizes and holds a lot.  your height carries the black very well, not to mention I'm loving your outfit!


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora in navy. Great neutral.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hrhsunshine said:


> Totally agree with Zodiac. Love the whole outfit. The gale looks great on you and definitely doesn't overwhelm.  I think gale is a great bigger bag option for petites since the bag relaxes when you carry it. The gale is cut and shaped so perfectly to collapse onto itself when carried that it minimize itself when held.  (The med Ant with its structured form would overwhelm most petite frames, I think)





randr21 said:


> that's why I love the med gale, looks great on almost all sizes and holds a lot.  your height carries the black very well, not to mention I'm loving your outfit!



Thanks again ladies!  The whole slouchiness definitely helps it not look so huge on me.  Still need to break her in a bunch.. 

This forum has really gotten me into Givenchy bags and I hope I've completely my small collection with one more bag that I won't be able to reveal until next week probably.  I have to weed out my bag collection to make room for these Givenchy bags!


----------



## GemsBerry

cinnabun4chu said:


> Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale.  It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to!  For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.


 
Thank you for posting it, *Cinnabun4chu*. I lost last doubts if my new med is too big for me (I'm 5.5). Cutting the tags off
You look great!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for posting it, *Cinnabun4chu*. I lost last doubts if my new med is too big for me (I'm 5.5). Cutting the tags off
> You look great!



I am expecting some mod shots!!!!


----------



## bagmad73

cinnabun4chu said:


> Convinced myself to take out my Nightingale.  It's by far the biggest bag I own which is a good thing for all those times I'm cursing how my bag is too small and can't hold everything I need it to!  For reference, I'm 5'2" and using a medium goat leather Nightingale which surprisingly isn't too overwhelming for my frame.



You are totally rocking your medium gale - and you have a super cute smile!


----------



## PinkPeonies

cinnabun4chu said:


> Finally used my camel Pandora in public and I can't believe I didn't do it sooner!



So amazing! I honestly didn't like Pandora until seeing your picture.


----------



## PinkPeonies

My one and only after selling the nightingale.


----------



## bagmad73

PinkPeonies said:


> My one and only after selling the nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2188787
> 
> View attachment 2188788



Another truly fashionable action pic from you! What happened with your gale?


----------



## PinkPeonies

bagmad73 said:


> Another truly fashionable action pic from you! What happened with your gale?



Thanks bagmad73, I sold it on as I wanted a darker colour in calfskin in a smaller size.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> My one and only after selling the nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2188787
> 
> View attachment 2188788



Love this look, you little rock star!

Good luck with your search for another gale.  Hunting is half the fun


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thanks again ladies!  The whole slouchiness definitely helps it not look so huge on me.  Still need to break her in a bunch..
> 
> This forum has really gotten me into Givenchy bags and I hope I've completely my small collection with one more bag that I won't be able to reveal until next week probably.  I have to weed out my bag collection to make room for these Givenchy bags!



Whoo hoo, another reveal! Givenchy ladies are kicking booty with their purchases.


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> Love this look, you little rock star!
> 
> Good luck with your search for another gale.  Hunting is half the fun



Thank you hrhsunshine, I know. Ill take my time this time around and not buy the first thing I see just cos it was cheap. My ex-'Gale was such a bargain though. But it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Posted these shots on my reveal thread.

Aside from the first shots, I want share how a Gale and Ant look with a summery dress, as this is the season.  Bagmad was kind enough to share some Ant vs Gale shots with summer outfits and we agreed her Gale suited the summer looks better than her black Ant.  I think a colorful Ant can work really nicely with summer clothes.  The smaller size and color doesn't make it so imposing and gives it a lighter feel.

So here are some shots with my new blue babies.

Please excuse the mommy belly in the tank. I just started working out and plan to have abs of steel any day now! 






It's obvious MB adds great pop to a neutral outfit but I think MB did well against a TON of color.  I typically wear cool tones, so that is why MB is such an asset to my bag collection.


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Posted these shots on my reveal thread.
> 
> Aside from the first shots, I want share how a Gale and Ant look with a summery dress, as this is the season.  Bagmad was kind enough to share some Ant vs Gale shots with summer outfits and we agreed her Gale suited the summer looks better than her black Ant.  I think a colorful Ant can work really nicely with summer clothes.  The smaller size and color doesn't make it so imposing and gives it a lighter feel.
> 
> So here are some shots with my new blue babies.
> 
> Please excuse the mommy belly in the tank. I just started working out and plan to have abs of steel any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious MB adds great pop to a neutral outfit but I think MB did well against a TON of color.  I typically wear cool tones, so that is why MB is such an asset to my bag collection.



MB is gorgeous!! Now I see that small ant is a bag with potential too!! Thanks for the pics


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Posted these shots on my reveal thread.
> 
> Aside from the first shots, I want share how a Gale and Ant look with a summery dress, as this is the season.  Bagmad was kind enough to share some Ant vs Gale shots with summer outfits and we agreed her Gale suited the summer looks better than her black Ant.  I think a colorful Ant can work really nicely with summer clothes.  The smaller size and color doesn't make it so imposing and gives it a lighter feel.
> 
> So here are some shots with my new blue babies.
> 
> Please excuse the mommy belly in the tank. I just started working out and plan to have abs of steel any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious MB adds great pop to a neutral outfit but I think MB did well against a TON of color.  I typically wear cool tones, so that is why MB is such an asset to my bag collection.



Your modeling shots are way more fabulous than mine! I love both the ant and the gale...sl different vibe with each. So glad the sun is out and so so glad the ant and gale are out to play too....
And what mommy belly pppfff!


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> MB is gorgeous!! Now I see that small ant is a bag with potential too!! Thanks for the pics



Shine, thank you! Yes, small Ant is definitely a great little bag and will do well in situations where medium Ant and Gale will be too much or casual.



bagmad73 said:


> Your modeling shots are way more fabulous than mine! I love both the ant and the gale...sl different vibe with each. So glad the sun is out and so so glad the ant and gale are out to play too....
> And what mommy belly pppfff!



Bag! Thank you girl. They do have different vibes so I HAD to get BOTH!   The sun finally is out and I can enjoy my MBs as well as some of my other warm weather bags.  

Oh there is definitely a mommy belly. Don't you make me lift up this shirt and show the flubber.  The whole forum would evacuate!!


----------



## melikey

I swear the minute I change my bag back to Pandora, my other bags take a backseat, for weeks at a time! It's the perfect bag for me.


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> I swear the minute I change my bag back to Pandora, my other bags take a backseat, for weeks at a time! It's the perfect bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 2190900



ur celine is cursing in the closet as we speak


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:


> ur celine is cursing in the closet as we speak



Lol! I'm switching back soon


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Shine, thank you! Yes, small Ant is definitely a great little bag and will do well in situations where medium Ant and Gale will be too much or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag! Thank you girl. They do have different vibes so I HAD to get BOTH!   The sun finally is out and I can enjoy my MBs as well as some of my other warm weather bags.
> 
> Oh there is definitely a mommy belly. Don't you make me lift up this shirt and show the flubber.  The whole forum would evacuate!!



I'll show you mine if you show me yours 
Let's cause a commotion! 

I think everyone should have a gale and an ant.....definitely!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours
> Let's cause a commotion!
> 
> I think everyone should have a gale and an ant.....definitely!



Total mayhem! 

Yes, most people can seriously accommodate most of their bag needs with these two styles.


----------



## sweet6ethng

Here's mine


----------



## hrhsunshine

sweet6ethng said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193103




Your Gale looks great on you!


----------



## mmmilkman

Switched back to my Obsedia again. A first grader even went up to me and said, "Nice bag!"


----------



## melikey

mmmilkman said:


> Switched back to my Obsedia again. A first grader even went up to me and said, "Nice bag!"



Aww cute! That is a nice bag, I'm quite jealous that you got it!


----------



## randr21

sweet6ethng said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193103



Perfect outfit that sets off the classic look of a dark colored gale


----------



## randr21

mmmilkman said:


> Switched back to my Obsedia again. A first grader even went up to me and said, "Nice bag!"



Kids got good taste...can ya blamr him? Lol


----------



## zodiac_thr

sweet6ethng said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193103



nice outfit, i like the color of your bag, is that this season gray?


----------



## hrhsunshine

mmmilkman said:


> Switched back to my Obsedia again. A first grader even went up to me and said, "Nice bag!"



Aww that is so cute. Kid has expensive taste too. Love how ur Obsedia looks on u!


----------



## mmmilkman

melikey said:


> Aww cute! That is a nice bag, I'm quite jealous that you got it!



Thanks melikey!  Btw what size is ur pandora? It looks great on u, especially when u carry it using the top handle.




hrhsunshine said:


> Aww that is so cute. Kid has expensive taste too. Love how ur Obsedia looks on u!





randr21 said:


> Kids got good taste...can ya blamr him? Lol



Haha kid does have good taste! If I'm not mistaken, the first grader's mom has an Antigona herself! LOL.


----------



## melikey

mmmilkman said:


> Thanks melikey!  Btw what size is ur pandora? It looks great on u, especially when u carry it using the top handle.
> 
> You're welcome. It's a medium. Thank you!


----------



## absolutshopper

For reference I'm 5'2 and carrying the medium size 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sculli

With my gale out for shopping. ^^


----------



## kiwishopper

absolutshopper said:


> For reference I'm 5'2 and carrying the medium size
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Super cute! I think I follow you on IG lol (kiwifashionblog there)!


----------



## schadenfreude

Medium Pandora! I've been a Bal girl for years and this bag is refreshing, I love its versatility.


----------



## kiwishopper

schadenfreude said:


> Medium Pandora! I've been a Bal girl for years and this bag is refreshing, I love its versatility.
> View attachment 2195592



I am admiring your awesome tattoo!! Ok the pandora is cool too lol!


----------



## kiwishopper

Small Antigona today (per my Instagram kiwifashionblog)


----------



## mmmilkman

Tucked in the strap to turn my Obsedia messenger into a portfolio/large pouch.


----------



## randr21

absolutshopper said:


> For reference I'm 5'2 and carrying the medium size
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
adorable. love how the structured look is softened with a bright red in shiny calf and your casual outfit.


----------



## headintheclouds

kiwishopper said:


> Small Antigona and I today on a nice spring weather day  More pictures are on my blog!




love it! this one is on my top 3 list - it's just so classic yet the hardware gives it edge
you're definitely pulling of the look fantastically!


----------



## jnff

My Nightingale


----------



## pien199

Anyone tell me how much pandora in london?thank you..


----------



## shinegal

jnff said:


> My Nightingale



gorgeous sheen!


----------



## kiwishopper

Still with my small Antigona. More picture are on my blog


----------



## Johnnygaga

sweet6ethng said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193103


the nightingale LOoks good on you


----------



## Sculli

The nightingale with pony hair .


----------



## babycakes1234

v_du30 said:


> Hi everyone! Here's a picture of me with my Givenchy Antigona in small croc- stamped


hi may i know where u got ur antigona croco from? it's sold out everywhere here in london tia


----------



## randr21

jnff said:


> My Nightingale


 
metallic goodness, yum.


----------



## randr21

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2201924
> 
> 
> The nightingale with pony hair .


 
ponyhair looks even classier with an off white chanel-like jacket.


----------



## mmmilkman

I decided to carry my Obsedia on the last day of school after using my other bags the past few days. Wearing it with my new Prada polo shirt (got it as a gift! )


----------



## hrhsunshine

Small MB Ant's debut. Dinner and movie with girlfriends.






In the car. Used her for a couple days. LOVE her size but with the kids' crayons, coloring papers, water etc., small Ant was really starting to fill up.  Good thing I have Medium Gale and Medium Ant as well as other mommy bags!


----------



## ehemelay

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2201924
> 
> 
> The nightingale with pony hair .




Your pony hair Nightingale looks so slouchy and beautiful!  What a great find - congrats


----------



## ehemelay

hrhsunshine said:


> Small MB Ant's debut. Dinner and movie with girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the car. Used her for a couple days. LOVE her size but with the kids' crayons, coloring papers, water etc., small Ant was really starting to fill up.  Good thing I have Medium Gale and Medium Ant as well as other mommy bags!



The color is fantastic!  Do you find that the small Ant is a good size for going out?  I need a clutch alternative that will accommodate a phone, card case, one or two makeup essentials, plus keys - it's so difficult to find something that is smaller in scale but still has the "depth" to carry my essentials.  I love the idea of a small, structured bag like the Antigona (vs. the mini version of my beloved Nightingale).


----------



## sweet6ethng

hrhsunshine said:


> Your Gale looks great on you!



Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

ehemelay said:


> The color is fantastic!  Do you find that the small Ant is a good size for going out?  I need a clutch alternative that will accommodate a phone, card case, one or two makeup essentials, plus keys - it's so difficult to find something that is smaller in scale but still has the "depth" to carry my essentials.  I love the idea of a small, structured bag like the Antigona (vs. the mini version of my beloved Nightingale).



Thank you Ehemelay!

I definitely use my smalls for going out.  I first got the medium but that is too large for going out, so I got the smalls. The small Ants hold as much as a City. Great option for a less formal night out or just during the day when you don't need a bigger bag.  I can even tuck my small Ant behind me on a chair if I don't want to hang her on the back and get whacked by passersby.


----------



## wonderwoman9

OmG that blue is fantastic!  Wow, perfect blue.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Small MB Ant's debut. Dinner and movie with girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the car. Used her for a couple days. LOVE her size but with the kids' crayons, coloring papers, water etc., small Ant was really starting to fill up.  Good thing I have Medium Gale and Medium Ant as well as other mommy bags!


 
you look fantastic hrh...this small mb ant was an awesome buy...totally makes your outfit rock.


----------



## Pao9

indi3r4 said:


> Antigona's first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159693



Love your chanel espadrilles! Are they comfy??


----------



## pixiejenna

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you Ehemelay!
> 
> I definitely use my smalls for going out.  I first got the medium but that is too large for going out, so I got the smalls. The small Ants hold as much as a City. Great option for a less formal night out or just during the day when you don't need a bigger bag.  I can even tuck my small Ant behind me on a chair if I don't want to hang her on the back and get whacked by passersby.



If you don't mind my asking could you tell me how tall the small ant is with the handles? I'm trying to debate my F/W purchase between the small ant, lucrezia, panda, gale & lv emp speedy lol. I'm leaning towards Givenchy over LV. I like the look of the pebbled small ant but since the handles stand up and don't fold down I'm afraid it might not fit into my locker at work with out having to smash down the handles.


----------



## indi3r4

Pao9 said:


> Love your chanel espadrilles! Are they comfy??



Thanks! They're pretty comfy but run a size small.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> OmG that blue is fantastic!  Wow, perfect blue.



Thank you! It is the blue I have been waiting for 



randr21 said:


> you look fantastic hrh...this small mb ant was an awesome buy...totally makes your outfit rock.



Thanks Randr! Soooo happy with my small MB. She is just a great little pop.  Also, all the girls LOVED her that night.



pixiejenna said:


> If you don't mind my asking could you tell me how tall the small ant is with the handles? I'm trying to debate my F/W purchase between the small ant, lucrezia, panda, gale & lv emp speedy lol. I'm leaning towards Givenchy over LV. I like the look of the pebbled small ant but since the handles stand up and don't fold down I'm afraid it might not fit into my locker at work with out having to smash down the handles.



Pixie, the small Ant is 14" tall at the handles. Hope that will fit!


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks hrsunshine! I'll have to check tomorrow but my initial indication is it will be too tall then. My locker is the average small square style locker but I have a top row spot and the top row has a angled top so I have a bit more room than most. I'm guessing it's a foot by foot for the height/width wise. Maybe it would require a slight squish to get in and then have enough room once inside to stand up lol.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks hrsunshine! I'll have to check tomorrow but my initial indication is it will be too tall then. My locker is the average small square style locker but I have a top row spot and the top row has a angled top so I have a bit more room than most. I'm guessing it's a foot by foot for the height/width wise. Maybe it would require a slight squish to get in and then have enough room once inside to stand up lol.



Ur welcome Pixie! Sounds like a tight squeeze. You may be able to fit small Ant in there diagonally so the handles are not squished down.  With a little soft something to support her so the handles are not bearing too much of the weight while diagonal.  Just an idea.


----------



## eurociella

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've been bitten by the Givenchy bug
> 
> Just received a Nightingale in black goatskin.  So lovely!


Cinnabun: ur gale is soooo lovely! If i get another gale eventually, it will be because of your modshots....


----------



## cinnabun4chu

eurociella said:


> Cinnabun: ur gale is soooo lovely! If i get another gale eventually, it will be because of your modshots....



Aww you're too sweet.  I'll have to take her out again soon!


----------



## oyun_e

kiwishopper said:


> Still with my small Antigona. More picture are on my blog


niiiiiiice!


----------



## kiwishopper

oyun_e said:


> niiiiiiice!



Thank you


----------



## stefinity

kiwishopper said:


> Still with my small Antigona. More picture are on my blog


Really like your style and bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

Black small Antigona and a rather summery outfit yesterday  More pictures will be up on my blog tomorrow!


----------



## kiwishopper

What a lovely colour! I personally love the small Ant I think it's the perfect size for me as well! 



hrhsunshine said:


> Small MB Ant's debut. Dinner and movie with girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the car. Used her for a couple days. LOVE her size but with the kids' crayons, coloring papers, water etc., small Ant was really starting to fill up.  Good thing I have Medium Gale and Medium Ant as well as other mommy bags!


----------



## shinegal

Medium pandora shoulder held -  I'm 1.57cm. Hope it helps in terms of visualization


----------



## shinegal

Oops pic here


----------



## foxgal

Just got back from the most wonderful vacay in Europe, and my Pandora was my trusted companion throughout (along with my DH of course!). Perfect compartments for travel, lightweight with lots of carry options, not as ubiquitous as LV (in fact I only saw one other...an amazing python Panda in London), and tough as nails. 

Some of you may recall my post about tearing on one side of the stitching of the bag, and I didn't have time to have it fixed before leaving...impressed to report how well the Panda held up under a ton of weight and getting splashed with beer, seawater, and still looked fabulous - superb! 

Hope you enjoy the pics of the Panda in action - 

My DH resting at the Princess Diana memorial fountain in London: 




In picturesque Lower Slaughter in the Cotswalds, UK




City wall in Dubrovnik, Croatia




The Acropolis in Athens


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:


> Just got back from the most wonderful vacay in Europe, and my Pandora was my trusted companion throughout (along with my DH of course!). Perfect compartments for travel, lightweight with lots of carry options, not as ubiquitous as LV (in fact I only saw one other...an amazing python Panda in London), and tough as nails.
> 
> Some of you may recall my post about tearing on one side of the stitching of the bag, and I didn't have time to have it fixed before leaving...impressed to report how well the Panda held up under a ton of weight and getting splashed with beer, seawater, and still looked fabulous - superb!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of the Panda in action -
> 
> My DH resting at the Princess Diana memorial fountain in London:
> 
> View attachment 2229884
> 
> 
> In picturesque Lower Slaughter in the Cotswalds, UK
> 
> View attachment 2229885
> 
> 
> City wall in Dubrovnik, Croatia
> 
> View attachment 2229886
> 
> 
> The Acropolis in Athens
> 
> View attachment 2229887



Lovely pictures! Your Pandora is looking great!


----------



## melikey

Foggy Sunday in San Francisco, it's supposed to be summer!


----------



## Chrish86

kind of hard to make a picture myself wearing a back pack lol


----------



## randr21

foxgal said:


> Just got back from the most wonderful vacay in Europe, and my Pandora was my trusted companion throughout (along with my DH of course!). Perfect compartments for travel, lightweight with lots of carry options, not as ubiquitous as LV (in fact I only saw one other...an amazing python Panda in London), and tough as nails.
> 
> Some of you may recall my post about tearing on one side of the stitching of the bag, and I didn't have time to have it fixed before leaving...impressed to report how well the Panda held up under a ton of weight and getting splashed with beer, seawater, and still looked fabulous - superb!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of the Panda in action -
> 
> My DH resting at the Princess Diana memorial fountain in London:
> 
> View attachment 2229884
> 
> 
> In picturesque Lower Slaughter in the Cotswalds, UK
> 
> View attachment 2229885
> 
> 
> City wall in Dubrovnik, Croatia
> 
> View attachment 2229886
> 
> 
> The Acropolis in Athens
> 
> View attachment 2229887


 
beautiful pictures, and love how your panda was such a trooper through all that!  it's a great travel bag.




melikey said:


> Foggy Sunday in San Francisco, it's supposed to be summer!
> 
> View attachment 2230804


 
loving all these panda pics.



Chrish86 said:


> kind of hard to make a picture myself wearing a back pack lol


 
The stock pic made it look taupe, but the green is even fresher against the background color.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> What a lovely colour! I personally love the small Ant I think it's the perfect size for me as well!



Thank you sweetie!  Perfect size...perfect bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

These are some wonderful holidays pictures!!!





foxgal said:


> Just got back from the most wonderful vacay in Europe, and my Pandora was my trusted companion throughout (along with my DH of course!). Perfect compartments for travel, lightweight with lots of carry options, not as ubiquitous as LV (in fact I only saw one other...an amazing python Panda in London), and tough as nails.
> 
> Some of you may recall my post about tearing on one side of the stitching of the bag, and I didn't have time to have it fixed before leaving...impressed to report how well the Panda held up under a ton of weight and getting splashed with beer, seawater, and still looked fabulous - superb!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of the Panda in action -
> 
> My DH resting at the Princess Diana memorial fountain in London:
> 
> View attachment 2229884
> 
> 
> In picturesque Lower Slaughter in the Cotswalds, UK
> 
> View attachment 2229885
> 
> 
> City wall in Dubrovnik, Croatia
> 
> View attachment 2229886
> 
> 
> The Acropolis in Athens
> 
> View attachment 2229887


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2223750
> 
> Oops pic here



Great shots of the bubble calf! The size works well for you too!



melikey said:


> Foggy Sunday in San Francisco, it's supposed to be summer!
> 
> View attachment 2230804



That is SF for you.  You can always tell the tourists.  They are the ones in shorts and sandals!  Love the vintage look on your Panda.  Aging so nicely.



Chrish86 said:


> kind of hard to make a picture myself wearing a back pack lol





foxgal said:


> Just got back from the most wonderful vacay in Europe, and my Pandora was my trusted companion throughout (along with my DH of course!). Perfect compartments for travel, lightweight with lots of carry options, not as ubiquitous as LV (in fact I only saw one other...an amazing python Panda in London), and tough as nails.
> 
> Some of you may recall my post about tearing on one side of the stitching of the bag, and I didn't have time to have it fixed before leaving...impressed to report how well the Panda held up under a ton of weight and getting splashed with beer, seawater, and still looked fabulous - superb!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the pics of the Panda in action -
> 
> My DH resting at the Princess Diana memorial fountain in London:
> 
> View attachment 2229884
> 
> 
> In picturesque Lower Slaughter in the Cotswalds, UK
> 
> View attachment 2229885
> 
> 
> City wall in Dubrovnik, Croatia
> 
> View attachment 2229886
> 
> 
> The Acropolis in Athens
> 
> View attachment 2229887



Great vaca shots!!!  Of all the Gbags, Panda seems to be the best on-the-go vaca bag.


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Great shots of the bubble calf! The size works well for you too!



Thanks hrh!


----------



## kiwishopper

Here I am again with my small Antigona. For those of you who wants reference of the small vs the medium. I am 163cm=5'4. I found the medium really big on me and bulky when carried. Size small works so much better for me. Hope this helps


----------



## bbagsforever

Givenchy Antigona clutch in navy....


----------



## melikey

Medium Pandora in navy


----------



## gagabag

Here is mine waiting for me in the office...


----------



## melikey

gagabag said:


> Here is mine waiting for me in the office...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240902



Your Nightingale is gorgeous!


----------



## gagabag

melikey said:


> Your Nightingale is gorgeous!



Thank u! Ur absolutely rocking that navy panda!


----------



## melikey

gagabag said:


> Thank u! Ur absolutely rocking that navy panda!



Thank you


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Hi sweet ladies and gents!!!*  Miss you a ton!  Too much work for moi and not enough play, lol.  Hope everyone is happy and healthy.  Still LOVING my one and only 'Gale.  Wear her allllllllllll the time and it is pure love.  Even got caught in the rain with her, as soon as I got into work, I just blotted off the drops with a towel and she dried just beautifully, absolutely no evidence of the rain.  She just seems to get better and better with age.  Cheers and hugs to each of you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Hi sweet ladies and gents!!!*  Miss you a ton!  Too much work for moi and not enough play, lol.  Hope everyone is happy and healthy.  Still LOVING my one and only 'Gale.  Wear her allllllllllll the time and it is pure love.  Even got caught in the rain with her, as soon as I got into work, I just blotted off the drops with a towel and she dried just beautifully, absolutely no evidence of the rain.  She just seems to get better and better with age.  Cheers and hugs to each of you!




Hi Love!

Great to "see" you! Wow, your gale looks awesome!!! Love her color soooooo much!!! Glad you are still enjoying her to pieces.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Love!
> 
> Great to "see" you! Wow, your gale looks awesome!!! Love her color soooooo much!!! Glad you are still enjoying her to pieces.


 
Hi beautiful   Thanks so much, I do just adore her to pieces, LOL, well said!  Hope all is well in your world dear!  It is hard to be away but catching up on all the gorgeous new pictures here is like serious eye candy, LOL.  Big hug to you and yours!


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Hi sweet ladies and gents!!!*  Miss you a ton!  Too much work for moi and not enough play, lol.  Hope everyone is happy and healthy.  Still LOVING my one and only 'Gale.  Wear her allllllllllll the time and it is pure love.  Even got caught in the rain with her, as soon as I got into work, I just blotted off the drops with a towel and she dried just beautifully, absolutely no evidence of the rain.  She just seems to get better and better with age.  Cheers and hugs to each of you!



Hellooooooooo everyone! I am back albeit briefly...have had exams and also trying to stay away from the temptation of TPF 

*LoveHandbags* - glad you are loving and using your gale. Missing you and all the gorgeous ladies here. I have been using my Givenchys in rotation with my other bags and loving them too

*hrh* - big waves! I am in love with your small MB ant and glad the small is working out for you

*foxgal* - your pandora is the perfect travel companion. Am thinking of a medium pandora sometime

*randr* - just wanna say hi!!! 

*kiwishopper* - keep posting your amazing action pics

Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Hi sweet ladies and gents!!!* Miss you a ton! Too much work for moi and not enough play, lol. Hope everyone is happy and healthy. Still LOVING my one and only 'Gale. Wear her allllllllllll the time and it is pure love. Even got caught in the rain with her, as soon as I got into work, I just blotted off the drops with a towel and she dried just beautifully, absolutely no evidence of the rain. She just seems to get better and better with age. Cheers and hugs to each of you!


 
it's quite nice to hear other ppl love their gales as much as i do, and it really is a great bag for wearing all the time like you said...no joke!  great hearing that the lamb stood well against the rain, even with a med toned color bag.  i've been using my black lamb gale this past wk and it is so gosh darn soft...


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> Hellooooooooo everyone! I am back albeit briefly...have had exams and also trying to stay away from the temptation of TPF
> 
> *LoveHandbags* - glad you are loving and using your gale. Missing you and all the gorgeous ladies here. I have been using my Givenchys in rotation with my other bags and loving them too
> 
> *hrh* - big waves! I am in love with your small MB ant and glad the small is working out for you
> 
> *foxgal* - your pandora is the perfect travel companion. Am thinking of a medium pandora sometime
> 
> *randr* - just wanna say hi!!!
> 
> *kiwishopper* - keep posting your amazing action pics
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic!


 
no wonder you've been MIA bag.  always glad to see you around here.  we all miss hearing from ya.  come by more often after your exams ok?  there's so many new colors that came out for f/w.  hmm, maybe you're right to stay away from all the reveals and bag shots.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> *LoveHandbags* - glad you are loving and using your gale. Missing you and all the gorgeous ladies here. I have been using my Givenchys in rotation with my other bags and loving them too


 
Hi dearest bagmaddy girl  so nice to see ya, miss you _*lots*_, I did not realize you have been away too!  Good luck on your exams, you will be great!!!!!!  I love each and every one of your beautiful Givenchy bags so it makes me smile that you are suited well!  Hugs to you!  Keep us posted!




randr21 said:


> it's quite nice to hear other ppl love their gales as much as i do, and it really is a great bag for wearing all the time like you said...no joke!  great hearing that the lamb stood well against the rain, even with a med toned color bag.  i've been using my black lamb gale this past wk and it is so gosh darn soft...


 
You have got that right randr21, I do love her  and my heart was beating at a higher rate than normal after 'the big sudden rain' hit me _(and sudden it was, these Midwest storms are crazy)_but to my relief she recovered beautifully, the rain had completed disappeared, whew!  NOW, let it be said, that I would have loved her no matter what :rain:because after all sometimes a little rain must fall and I only hope I could look as good as she did after a storm, LOL.  Cheers to you dear randr21 -------have a Happy 4th!


----------



## randr21

LoveHandbags! said:


> You have got that right randr21, I do love her  and my heart was beating at a higher rate than normal after 'the big sudden rain' hit me _(and sudden it was, these Midwest storms are crazy)_but to my relief she recovered beautifully, the rain had completed disappeared, whew!  NOW, let it be said, that I would have loved her no matter what :rain:because after all sometimes a little rain must fall and I only hope I could look as good as she did after a storm, LOL.  Cheers to you dear randr21 -------have a Happy 4th!


 
you too sweets! and bless your heart for sharing your rain story b/c that will help people get over their fear of water spots on lighter colored bags.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Hellooooooooo everyone! I am back albeit briefly...have had exams and also trying to stay away from the temptation of TPF
> 
> *LoveHandbags* - glad you are loving and using your gale. Missing you and all the gorgeous ladies here. I have been using my Givenchys in rotation with my other bags and loving them too
> 
> *hrh* - big waves! I am in love with your small MB ant and glad the small is working out for you
> 
> *foxgal* - your pandora is the perfect travel companion. Am thinking of a medium pandora sometime
> 
> *randr* - just wanna say hi!!!
> 
> *kiwishopper* - keep posting your amazing action pics
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic!



BAG!!!

It has been TOOO long!  So glad to see you.
Thank you! I love my small MB Ant. Seems like it has been ages since I got her.

I hope your exams went well and that you can enjoy the rest of your summer.

I was going to try to stay away from TPF and temptation as well, but some little bird needed some help on our forum.  

Miss you lady!!!  Pls don't stay away so long again.  Love your valuable input.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Hi sweet ladies and gents!!!*  Miss you a ton!  Too much work for moi and not enough play, lol.  Hope everyone is happy and healthy.  Still LOVING my one and only 'Gale.  Wear her allllllllllll the time and it is pure love.  Even got caught in the rain with her, as soon as I got into work, I just blotted off the drops with a towel and she dried just beautifully, absolutely no evidence of the rain.  She just seems to get better and better with age.  Cheers and hugs to each of you!



Hey Love!

Just thought to ask...did you ever treat your gale with anything?  I'm shocked and delighted to hear how well she did in the rain.


----------



## donnasdfg

hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!


----------



## PinkPeonies

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!



Woah!!!! 

That is RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous. 

Congrats! 

Makes me think of grape lollies. Nom nom nom!


----------



## randr21

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!



Welcome!  What a unique ant.  Wonder if its from precollection. Do u mind sharing where u brought this lovely from?


----------



## shinegal

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! But here is my first givenchy antigona! I don't have any modelling pics at the moment!



w-o-w!!!


----------



## donnasdfg

PinkPeonies said:


> Woah!!!!
> 
> That is RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Makes me think of grape lollies. Nom nom nom!



hehe thank you! i LOVE the colour! it's so different from all of the antigonas i've seen



randr21 said:


> Welcome!  What a unique ant.  Wonder if its from precollection. Do u mind sharing where u brought this lovely from?



i'm from perth in australia! there is a boutique down here called cultstatus that stocks a few givenchy bags! www.cultstatus.com.au 
they have a red version of my purple one along with a few other colours if anyone is interested  



shinegal said:


> w-o-w!!!



i know right! my reaction when i saw it as well!


----------



## hrhsunshine

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!




OMG! That is amazing!!! Please do share more pix!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!


 
Yup, kinda just fainted that is soooooooooo stunning!  This is the first Ant I have seen with these details, seriously love it!




hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Love!
> 
> Just thought to ask...did you ever treat your gale with anything?  I'm shocked and delighted to hear how well she did in the rain.


 
Hi HRH No, I have not treated her with a thing, she is still in her 'pure and virgin' leather state.


----------



## Deedaa

Here is a couple of mod shots with my quilted Lucrezia. For reference, I'm 5'4 (with a head) and around size 16


----------



## lilias_13

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!


Wow, this is an amazing color! Congrats for your purchase!


----------



## lilias_13

My red Obsedia with golden side panels

http://styleheritage.com


----------



## hrhsunshine

Deedaa said:


> Here is a couple of mod shots with my quilted Lucrezia. For reference, I'm 5'4 (with a head) and around size 16





lilias_13 said:


> My red Obsedia with golden side panels
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



Ladies,
Congrats on your great purchases.  You both look amazing with your bags!  Deedaa, your quilted Luc is a perfect finish to your lovely little dress.  Very ladylike!  Lilias, the colors on your Obsedia and in your skirt are stunning!

Enjoy your lovelies!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Deedaa said:


> Here is a couple of mod shots with my quilted Lucrezia. For reference, I'm 5'4 (with a head) and around size 16



It looks great on you, I don't think it fits my frame, I'm only 5'2" and the bag looks humungous on me!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

lilias_13 said:


> My red Obsedia with golden side panels
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



That is gorgeous, love this bag!


----------



## lilias_13

cinnabun4chu said:


> That is gorgeous, love this bag!



Thanks so much. Isn't Givenchy just amazing?!



hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies,
> Congrats on your great purchases.  You both look amazing with your bags!  Deedaa, your quilted Luc is a perfect finish to your lovely little dress.  Very ladylike!  Lilias, the colors on your Obsedia and in your skirt are stunning!
> 
> Enjoy your lovelies!



Thank you


----------



## bagmad73

donnasdfg said:


> hi i'm new to the forums! but here is my first givenchy antigona! i don't have any modelling pics at the moment!


Wow! That is stunning!! Congrats!



Deedaa said:


> Here is a couple of mod shots with my quilted Lucrezia. For reference, I'm 5'4 (with a head) and around size 16



It looks amazing on you! Perfect! Thanks for the variety of shots. Good to see how the Luc looks carried!



lilias_13 said:


> My red Obsedia with golden side panels
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



Very by nice


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> BAG!!!
> 
> It has been TOOO long!  So glad to see you.
> Thank you! I love my small MB Ant. Seems like it has been ages since I got her.
> 
> I hope your exams went well and that you can enjoy the rest of your summer.
> 
> I was going to try to stay away from TPF and temptation as well, but some little bird needed some help on our forum.
> 
> Miss you lady!!!  Pls don't stay away so long again.  Love your valuable input.



Hey *hrh*. I've really missed the camaderie here...but it's also been quite good for me not to be checking TPF all the time.
Results are you Monday! Finger's crossed!
Will be popping in more! 
:kiss:


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Hey *hrh*. I've really missed the camaderie here...but it's also been quite good for me not to be checking TPF all the time.
> Results are you Monday! Finger's crossed!
> Will be popping in more!
> :kiss:



Hey Bagsie!

We have missed you too!  Fingers crossed for good marks on Monday! Bet you did GREAT!

See you more often!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Selfie at grandpa's room lol












I promise to take a better picture next time haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Selfie at grandpa's room lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to take a better picture next time haha



Gosh, is this the first Luc I have seen on a boy?  Looks GREAT!!!  Congrats, young one!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

hrhsunshine said:


> Gosh, is this the first Luc I have seen on a boy?  Looks GREAT!!!  Congrats, young one!



Haha, thanks, here is two guy which I've found with Luc


----------



## hrhsunshine

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Haha, thanks, here is two guy which I've found with Luc



Faaaaaaabulous! Love the camo slip-ons too.


----------



## nrr_md

Black Nightingale Medium in Goat Skin


----------



## unoma

My princess


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrr_md said:


> Black Nightingale Medium in Goat Skin
> 
> View attachment 2253241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253242



You Gale looks fabulous on you! How cute are you!!?? 



unoma said:


> My princess



LOVE IT! She is a stylin' little momma!


----------



## nrr_md

Thank you!


----------



## nrr_md

hrhsunshine said:


> You Gale looks fabulous on you! How cute are you!!??



Thank you!


----------



## alouette

MB Nightingale with Bal EB CP


----------



## Sculli

My givenchy ant!


----------



## hrhsunshine

alouette said:


> MB Nightingale with Bal EB CP



Awww, look at the two blues! Love it! My two fave brands in my fave color looking oh so lovely together 



Sculli said:


> My givenchy ant!
> View attachment 2254351



Great shot in stunning area! Love seeing the sights of Europe.  Looks a little chilly there tho.  Brrr.


----------



## melikey

Navy medium Pandora


----------



## bagmad73

Aiyaiyai...I am behind on the action.
Popping in to say everyone looks fabulous! Keep those pics coming and I will try to start posting some of mine soon.


----------



## eiiv

My bag in action. Lol.


----------



## randr21

eiiv said:


> My bag in action. Lol.



What a great pic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

eiiv said:


> My bag in action. Lol.





  GREAT shot!!! Hey, better than letting her touch the floor!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Brought my Nightingale to work and couldn't resist snapping a pic!


----------



## shinegal

Small panda hand and shoulder carried, by my gal


----------



## bagmad73

eiiv said:


> My bag in action. Lol.



I love this pic!







cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Nightingale to work and couldn't resist snapping a pic!




Your nightingale is so yummy like this. Just want to reach in and touch it!






shinegal said:


> Small panda hand and shoulder carried, by my gal
> View attachment 2258403



Great pic!


----------



## bagmad73

My contribution.  No new G bag but enjoying my nightingale.  It still smells yummy!


----------



## mx1

me with my antigona with 3d triangles. I want a small size next!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Nightingale to work and couldn't resist snapping a pic!



LOVE this close-up shot of your classic looking black gale. Such a great bag!!!



shinegal said:


> Small panda hand and shoulder carried, by my gal
> View attachment 2258403



Red HOT! Glad you are enjoying this headturner!



bagmad73 said:


> My contribution.  No new G bag but enjoying my nightingale.  It still smells yummy!



BAG!!! Great to see you. Hope you were happy with your exam results.  Gotta love the gale. 



mx1 said:


> me with my antigona with 3d triangles. I want a small size next!



Awesome Ant! Looks like your ring and your flats are rockin'. Wish we could see the whole ensemble.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE this close-up shot of your classic looking black gale. Such a great bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Red HOT! Glad you are enjoying this headturner!
> 
> 
> 
> BAG!!! Great to see you. Hope you were happy with your exam results.  Gotta love the gale.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Ant! Looks like your ring and your flats are rockin'. Wish we could see the whole ensemble.



Thanks, you're too sweet


----------



## Kissingenue

Hi guys

Got myself this beauty a few weeks ago, on sale on Reebonz. Any idea how much it actually costs in Europe?


----------



## bagmad73

mx1 said:


> me with my antigona with 3d triangles. I want a small size next!
> 
> View attachment 2260295



Love the 3D....


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> BAG!!! Great to see you. Hope you were happy with your exam results.  Gotta love the



*hrh* - thank you for remembering. I passed!!


----------



## shinegal

Thanks Hrh and Bagmad


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> *hrh* - thank you for remembering. I passed!!



YEA!!!!      Way to go Bag!!


----------



## mx1

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE this close-up shot of your classic looking black gale. Such a great bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Red HOT! Glad you are enjoying this headturner!
> 
> 
> 
> BAG!!! Great to see you. Hope you were happy with your exam results.  Gotta love the gale.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Ant! Looks like your ring and your flats are rockin'. Wish we could see the whole ensemble.



thank you! i'll be sure to take a full-length picture next time. it's great seeing everyone's bags (:
but OOPS. i just noticed that my picture got posted twice! must have been a bit too enthusiastic with the clicking or something...


----------



## unoma

Going shopping.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

unoma said:


> Going shopping.



Beautiful color combination!


----------



## yuki920923

mx1 said:


> me with my antigona with 3d triangles. I want a small size next!
> 
> View attachment 2260295




That's beautiful! Where did you buy this bag? I am looking for the right antigona this might be it


----------



## Sushicat12

Just bought the Antigona Shopper in this beige with red handles. Haven't used it yet, but have taken pics (below). I had been hoping for a shopper with handles long enough that I could hang it over my shoulder if need be, and I think the handles are just long enough, but only some use will tell (apologies for the messy room in the picture). Anyhow, I think it's a beautiful bag with luxurious leather, so I'm happy with the purchase. It was 30% off at FarFetch with an extra 20% off all sale items, so it ended up being almost half price. Now I see that it is back on the site from other sellers at full price. Hopefully it will go on sale again. Finally, I am hoping that the leather won't get scratched too easily. I coated it in a thin coat of leather balsam that my shoe repair guy recommended, and that seems to add some protection without changing the leather appearance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sushicat12 said:


> Just bought the Antigona Shopper in this beige with red handles. Haven't used it yet, but have taken pics (below). I had been hoping for a shopper with handles long enough that I could hang it over my shoulder if need be, and I think the handles are just long enough, but only some use will tell (apologies for the messy room in the picture). Anyhow, I think it's a beautiful bag with luxurious leather, so I'm happy with the purchase. It was 30% off at FarFetch with an extra 20% off all sale items, so it ended up being almost half price. Now I see that it is back on the site from other sellers at full price. Hopefully it will go on sale again. Finally, I am hoping that the leather won't get scratched too easily. I coated it in a thin coat of leather balsam that my shoe repair guy recommended, and that seems to add some protection without changing the leather appearance.



congratulations on a beauty and a superb deal!!!
she looks great on you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Going shopping.



Love the action shot! Hope she brought her driver's license!


----------



## ilovebags112233

This is my first GIVENCHY


----------



## Bijouxlady

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first GIVENCHY


Lovely! Is is a med?


----------



## ilovebags112233

Bijouxlady said:


> Lovely! Is is a med?


Thank you! Yes it is medium size


----------



## randr21

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first GIVENCHY



Best green bag of this season!


----------



## rycechica1016

Yesterday's outfit! Carried my Studded Antigona for the first time! Love it! 
*sorry for the dirty mirror , my toddler loves to play here!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Yesterday's outfit! Carried my Studded Antigona for the first time! Love it!
> *sorry for the dirty mirror , my toddler loves to play here!



Love it on you! Such a rockin' bag!


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Love it on you! Such a rockin' bag!



thank u hrh! love ant and  it's my first structured bag! it's great to have one!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> thank u hrh! love ant and  it's my first structured bag! it's great to have one!



I hear ya on that, fellow Bal fan.  The Ant is the only structured bag I truly love....and have.


----------



## kiwishopper

rycechica1016 said:


> Yesterday's outfit! Carried my Studded Antigona for the first time! Love it!
> *sorry for the dirty mirror , my toddler loves to play here!


 It looks really nice on you! I love that turquoise beaded bracelet on you too! I have something very similar to it but a tad darker!


----------



## prettymonkey26

unoma said:


> Going shopping.



a very nice color on your antigona Ms. Unoma! nice to see you outside the celine forum as well


----------



## unoma

prettymonkey26 said:


> a very nice color on your antigona Ms. Unoma! nice to see you outside the celine forum as well


Thank you


----------



## unoma

Having fun together


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Having fun together



Look at all that maginficent blue!
YSL ring, correct? Just saw one for the first time IRL on an SA.  She had a blue one too. Stunning! Both of them


----------



## unoma

hrhsunshine said:


> Look at all that maginficent blue!
> YSL ring, correct? Just saw one for the first time IRL on an SA.  She had a blue one too. Stunning! Both of them


Thank you babe. I am feeling so blue


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Took out my small Antigona for the first time and I'm loooooving her.  Mod pics to follow later!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Took out my small Antigona for the first time and I'm loooooving her.  Mod pics to follow later!



Stunning!  I saw the beige version of this one at Neimans over the weekend.  Wow!  That gunmetal hw is so awesome!


----------



## eiiv

So pretty! You captured the color well. I'm still trying to get the color of mine right. Haha.



cinnabun4chu said:


> Took out my small Antigona for the first time and I'm loooooving her.  Mod pics to follow later!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

eiiv said:


> So pretty! You captured the color well. I'm still trying to get the color of mine right. Haha.



Thanks, the color is luscious in the sunlight!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Brought my Ms. Antigona out for dinner.. she worked well with my outfit that night.


----------



## Prada143

cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Ms. Antigona out for dinner.. she worked well with my outfit that night.



Oh wow, everything just goes together! The bag, top, your cute skirt, and the heels which i love!  the bag is just beautiful, the sheen of the calf leather. And the color seems to go with anything!


----------



## nrr_md

My small shiny black Antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Ms. Antigona out for dinner.. she worked well with my outfit that night.



Great shot!!  Love the colors and how they work so nicely together.  You even have the current chunkier heels.  Great look!



nrr_md said:


> My small shiny black Antigona



Lovely lovely lovely!  Classic and elegant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madforhandbags

ilovebags112233 said:


> This is my first GIVENCHY




Wow!  Beautiful bag.  That shade of green is awesome.  My bank account will not be happy if I find a bag like yours!

CONGRATS


----------



## ilovebags112233

madforhandbags said:


> Wow!  Beautiful bag.  That shade of green is awesome.  My bank account will not be happy if I find a bag like yours!
> 
> CONGRATS


Thank you! A wish list with determination helps us avoid making our bank account sad


----------



## ilovebags112233

randr21 said:


> Best green bag of this season!


oh wow!!! thank you!!!


----------



## ilovebags112233

Bijouxlady said:


> Lovely! Is is a med?


yes, it's a medium  thank you!


----------



## rycechica1016

nrr_md said:


> My small shiny black Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2285127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285128



love this one! gorgeous! love the whole look and how u matched it with bal tt


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> I hear ya on that, fellow Bal fan.  The Ant is the only structured bag I truly love....and have.



yes i love it! i want one more in small size!


----------



## rycechica1016

kiwishopper said:


> It looks really nice on you! I love that turquoise beaded bracelet on you too! I have something very similar to it but a tad darker!



thanks sweetie! sorry took awhile to respond!  got the bracelet from bluefly i forgot what it's called. this actually came in three layers but my toddler pulled it off couple weeks ago it has my zodiac sign. sorry, dont know how to multiquote using the iphone app. it used to work before. now it's not working


----------



## cinnabun4chu

nrr_md said:


> My small shiny black Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2285127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285128



Love how classic this one is.. yours looks pristine!


----------



## nrr_md

cinnabun4chu said:


> Love how classic this one is.. yours looks pristine!



First time out of the box actually 
Thank you!


----------



## nrr_md

rycechica1016 said:


> love this one! gorgeous! love the whole look and how u matched it with bal tt



Thank you!


----------



## nrr_md

hrhsunshine said:


> Lovely lovely lovely!  Classic and elegant. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Prada143 said:


> Oh wow, everything just goes together! The bag, top, your cute skirt, and the heels which i love!  the bag is just beautiful, the sheen of the calf leather. And the color seems to go with anything!





hrhsunshine said:


> Great shot!!  Love the colors and how they work so nicely together.  You even have the current chunkier heels.  Great look!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## alouette

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thanks ladies!



AMAZING!!!!  Is that aubergine????  I love how the shade is so saturated yet so dark.  Uh oh....


----------



## cinnabun4chu

alouette said:


> AMAZING!!!!  Is that aubergine????  I love how the shade is so saturated yet so dark.  Uh oh....



Yes, it's Aubergine in the grained calf leather.  It was getting dark when I took the photos so it wasn't as pigmented as it is when it's in the sun.. love that it changes colors depending on the lighting


----------



## Aluxe

unoma said:


> Having fun together


----------



## alouette

cinnabun4chu said:


> Yes, it's Aubergine in the grained calf leather.  It was getting dark when I took the photos so it wasn't as pigmented as it is when it's in the sun.. love that it changes colors depending on the lighting



Thanks for the response.  It's gorgeous.  When the bag is in the sun, is it more purple or still pretty dark? Does my question even make any sense?  lol


----------



## cinnabun4chu

alouette said:


> Thanks for the response.  It's gorgeous.  When the bag is in the sun, is it more purple or still pretty dark? Does my question even make any sense?  lol



Your question makes sense 

More purple/winey.


----------



## penipoo

cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Nightingale to work and couldn't resist snapping a pic!


Hi 
I am desperately looking for a Black Gale with Silver HW? Where did you get yours? The silver HW is more difficult to find...What leather is it?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## penipoo

Hi all!!
I need a little help  (My DH would agree with that statement) ...LOL
Though I have been with tPF for almost 5 years I am new to this forum...
I am frothing at the mouth at the Pan's and Gale's - I've owned a croco Gale Shopper tote in gray and since gave it to my sis, but I am desperately looking for a Goatskin Gale with SILVER HW - is the medium "slouchy" and large enough I am 5 "3" 122lbs. And torn, of course as the Pandora looks SOooo easy to carry and slouchy! Which fabrication in the pan comes w/ silver or gunmetal HW. I'm rambling, but I need to make a purchase prior to DH coming back form out of town 
Thanks!!


----------



## bagmad73

penipoo said:


> Hi
> I am desperately looking for a Black Gale with Silver HW? Where did you get yours? The silver HW is more difficult to find...What leather is it?
> Thanks in advance for your help!





penipoo said:


> Hi all!!
> I need a little help  (My DH would agree with that statement) ...LOL
> Though I have been with tPF for almost 5 years I am new to this forum...
> I am frothing at the mouth at the Pan's and Gale's - I've owned a croco Gale Shopper tote in gray and since gave it to my sis, but I am desperately looking for a Goatskin Gale with SILVER HW - is the medium "slouchy" and large enough I am 5 "3" 122lbs. And torn, of course as the Pandora looks SOooo easy to carry and slouchy! Which fabrication in the pan comes w/ silver or gunmetal HW. I'm rambling, but I need to make a purchase prior to DH coming back form out of town
> Thanks!!



Hi there, only the goatskin gale and goatskin pandora comes with silver hardware. 
The medium gale is the most popular size. If you love sl larger bags, the medium would be perfect for you and on you.
Between the two, they are quite different. I have both and love both. The easier way to decide is to go through some action pics and decide which styleeals to you more...HTH.


----------



## penipoo

bagmad73 said:


> Hi there, only the goatskin gale and goatskin pandora comes with silver hardware.
> The medium gale is the most popular size. If you love sl larger bags, the medium would be perfect for you and on you.
> Between the two, they are quite different. I have both and love both. The easier way to decide is to go through some action pics and decide which styleeals to you more...HTH.


 

Huge help!! Thank you so much! 

Which would you get first?? LOL 
I am so torn! I owned the gale in the shopper in a croco embossed gray - I ended up giving it to my sis (it was the more north/south silhouette.
The gale is very chic - a little more sophisticated, obviously - and I really want it however I KNOW the pan would probably be a grab and go bag and I have kids, so.....


----------



## cinnabun4chu

penipoo said:


> Hi
> I am desperately looking for a Black Gale with Silver HW? Where did you get yours? The silver HW is more difficult to find...What leather is it?
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Got mine on Farfetch.com.  It's goat skin.  I didn't realize the silver hardware was hard to find.. what is the hardware usually??


----------



## bagmad73

penipoo said:


> Huge help!! Thank you so much!
> 
> Which would you get first?? LOL
> I am so torn! I owned the gale in the shopper in a croco embossed gray - I ended up giving it to my sis (it was the more north/south silhouette.
> The gale is very chic - a little more sophisticated, obviously - and I really want it however I KNOW the pan would probably be a grab and go bag and I have kids, so.....



Grab and go.....I say go for the pandora first. You can sling it and cross body carry it and it is easy to get in and out of.
The gale is more of a handheld bag and you can sling it with the shoulder strap but not the most comfortable do me anyway. 
I think the panda looks pretty chic too. Like I said, both are different.
Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## penipoo

bagmad73 said:


> Grab and go.....I say go for the pandora first. You can sling it and cross body carry it and it is easy to get in and out of.
> The gale is more of a handheld bag and you can sling it with the shoulder strap but not the most comfortable do me anyway.
> I think the panda looks pretty chic too. Like I said, both are different.
> Good luck. Have fun!


Thanks Girly! I appreciate all your help...thanks for taking the time!!


----------



## penipoo

cinnabun4chu said:


> Got mine on Farfetch.com. It's goat skin. I didn't realize the silver hardware was hard to find.. what is the hardware usually??


 

I usually see it in light gold...Just not for me...I wear all white metals.


----------



## penipoo

bagmad73 said:


> Grab and go.....I say go for the pandora first. You can sling it and cross body carry it and it is easy to get in and out of.
> The gale is more of a handheld bag and you can sling it with the shoulder strap but not the most comfortable do me anyway.
> I think the panda looks pretty chic too. Like I said, both are different.
> Good luck. Have fun!


 

Hi there. IS this the same "Medium bag"...it's from another boutique and a little less expensive..
Can you take a look

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10445243.aspx


----------



## bagmad73

penipoo said:


> Hi there. IS this the same "Medium bag"...it's from another boutique and a little less expensive..
> Can you take a look
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-bag-item-10445243.aspx



Your link doesn't work.
This is the same.
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-medium-tote-item-10445250.aspx?storeid=9155
Hope you find the one you are looking for. Sorry to mods as we are really going off topic here


----------



## penipoo

bagmad73 said:


> Your link doesn't work.
> This is the same.
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-medium-tote-item-10445250.aspx?storeid=9155
> Hope you find the one you are looking for. Sorry to mods as we are really going off topic here


 
Oh, yes, sorry about that. Kept thinking this was a a "PM" not a regular post!! Sorry ladies.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

cinnabun4chu said:


> Brought my Ms. Antigona out for dinner.. she worked well with my outfit that night.


 

Dear sweet cinnabunny4chu, you look incredible, precious, and smokin' all at the same time!  I am absolutely in love with Givenchy's grained calf bags this season, every time I see one my heart leaps like a gazelle!  It is awful, I *know* but I simply must have one!  (ha!)  Enjoy your newest Giv baby, what a smart choice, she sure is beautiful, as are you!



nrr_md said:


> My small shiny black Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2285127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285128


 
Such a classic beauty nrr_md ------------- truly lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  In every sense of the word!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Obsidia!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bbagsforever said:


> With my Obsidia!




Look FABULOUS on you!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## bagmad73

bbagsforever said:


> With my Obsidia!



Dang girl, you've got an amazing tall gorgeous figure! Oh...and your obsedia is super cute on you. Please do post more!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Dang girl, you've got an amazing tall gorgeous figure! Oh...and your obsedia is super cute on you. Please do post more!



Seriously, right? God, I get so jealous of tall people.  Just wish I got like 3 more inches!  It gets tiring having to shorten all my pants.


----------



## kiwishopper

bbagsforever said:


> With my Obsidia!



Words...you are gorgeous! Forget the bag!! lol

Here's me with my only Givenchy, picture per Instagram


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

Looks great!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Words...you are gorgeous! Forget the bag!! lol
> 
> Here's me with my only Givenchy, picture per Instagram




Fabulous Kiwi!  Loving those sandals too!  Would go well with my Curry RH City too


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> Fabulous Kiwi!  Loving those sandals too!  Would go well with my Curry RH City too



Hehe yap they would my friend! They are Sam Edelman and are uber comfy


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> Hehe yap they would my friend! They are Sam Edelman and are uber comfy



Awesome! I've seen that brand everywhere.


----------



## FASHION ChALET

With my Croc-Stamped Nightingale shopper


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Close-Up


----------



## bagmad73

kiwishopper said:


> Words...you are gorgeous! Forget the bag!! lol
> 
> Here's me with my only Givenchy, picture per Instagram




You look fabulous! Love the whole outfit - wish I could pull this kinda look off.


----------



## bagmad73

FASHION ChALET said:


> Close-Up



Your bag has me doing this...


----------



## hrhsunshine

FASHION ChALET said:


> Close-Up



Love it! Love the outfit too!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

bagmad73 said:


> Your bag has me doing this...



Thank you. I packed it away before this Summer, and was just re-arranging my bags for Fall/Winter and re-fell in love with it again! 



hrhsunshine said:


> Love it! Love the outfit too!



Thank you!


----------



## kiwishopper

bagmad73 said:


> You look fabulous! Love the whole outfit - wish I could pull this kinda look off.



Thanks so much lol with a black classic bag I feel you can almost wear anything


----------



## Sculli

With my new givenchy medium clutch.


----------



## creamchardonnay

Here's my small antigona


----------



## creamchardonnay




----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

creamchardonnay said:


>



I love this bag!!It looks great on you!!I will buy mine really soon!


----------



## creamchardonnay

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> I love this bag!!It looks great on you!!I will buy mine really soon!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sculli said:


> With my new givenchy medium clutch.
> View attachment 2298101



LOVE that clutch! Is it black or aubergine? Cannot quite tell in the lighting.  Can you pls share the inside?  Never seen that IRL.  So it can be a strappy shoulder bag AND clutch? How nice!



creamchardonnay said:


> Here's my small antigona



CUTE!! Looks great on you! LOVE that you have Audrey on your phone. She is my all time fave female movie star. I sing "Moon River" to my kids almost every night as their lullabye.


----------



## creamchardonnay

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE that clutch! Is it black or aubergine? Cannot quite tell in the lighting.  Can you pls share the inside?  Never seen that IRL.  So it can be a strappy shoulder bag AND clutch? How nice!
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!! Looks great on you! LOVE that you have Audrey on your phone. She is my all time fave female movie star. I sing "Moon River" to my kids almost every night as their lullabye.



Oh that's so sweet  i love breakfast at tiffany's, i could just watch it over and over again  &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## hrhsunshine

creamchardonnay said:


> Oh that's so sweet  i love breakfast at tiffany's, i could just watch it over and over again  &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



Yes, Totally!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

creamchardonnay said:


> Oh that's so sweet  i love breakfast at tiffany's, i could just watch it over and over again  &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



I'm Audrey Hepburn's biggest fan too!!


----------



## creamchardonnay

fashion chalet said:


> i'm audrey hepburn's biggest fan too!!


----------



## Sculli

hrhsunshine said:


> LOVE that clutch! Is it black or aubergine? Cannot quite tell in the lighting.  Can you pls share the inside?  Never seen that IRL.  So it can be a strappy shoulder bag AND clutch? How nice!
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!! Looks great on you! LOVE that you have Audrey on your phone. She is my all time fave female movie star. I sing "Moon River" to my kids almost every night as their lullabye.



hrhsunshine it's black and made of calfskin. And you can use it as a clutch, shoulderbag (you can make The strap shorter) & as cross body bag. . I've also seen this one in white & red.


----------



## ImagineThat810

I am new to Givenchy but I fell in love with the Antigona from photos.  I went in the store today ready to buy it on the shiny Kelly green, size medium but I came out with this and I am so in love!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ImagineThat810 said:


> I am new to Givenchy but I fell in love with the Antigona from photos.  I went in the store today ready to buy it on the shiny Kelly green, size medium but I came out with this and I am so in love!!!!



Congrats! I love me some blue!  Great choice!


----------



## unoma

creamchardonnay said:


>


Bag twin


----------



## creamchardonnay

unoma said:


> bag twin


----------



## heyykelly

My aubergine Nightingale took a trip with me to London


----------



## hrhsunshine

heyykelly said:


> My aubergine Nightingale took a trip with me to London




Looks great on you!


----------



## melikey

Not much action but here's my medium elephant gray Pandora sitting with me while I eat lunch.


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Not much action but here's my medium elephant gray Pandora sitting with me while I eat lunch.
> 
> View attachment 2318725



new addition to ur pandora family?
long time no see btw


----------



## melikey

zodiac_thr said:


> new addition to ur pandora family?
> long time no see btw



Yes, I think I'm done with Pandora, having the same bag style in different colors seems ridiculous! Oh who am I kidding, I want more! Lol!


----------



## zodiac_thr

melikey said:


> Yes, I think I'm done with Pandora, having the same bag style in different colors seems ridiculous! Oh who am I kidding, I want more! Lol!



yeah, after carry mine i just want more myself too 
still like the top handle bag but pandora is so convenient


----------



## melikey

A little more "action". I love the Pandora!


----------



## zodiac_thr

wow, it look more grey then the previous pic


----------



## meijen

melikey said:


> A little more "action". I love the Pandora!
> 
> View attachment 2319627


 
looking good!


----------



## Valerka

my new Antigona..


----------



## tatertot

melikey said:


> A little more "action". I love the Pandora!



Looks fabulous on you

Here is a quick snap of my new studded Antigona and the McQueen scarf I'll be throwing on with her today


----------



## hrhsunshine

Valerka said:


> my new Antigona..





tatertot said:


> Looks fabulous on you
> 
> Here is a quick snap of my new studded Antigona and the McQueen scarf I'll be throwing on with her today



Beautiful Ants ladies!!!


----------



## eiiv

Wow. The embossed leather looks great!



Valerka said:


> my new Antigona..


----------



## eiiv

Kind of in action. I think it wants a drink.


----------



## yuki920923

Finally pulled the trigger on this gorgeous antigona. Smooth cowhide leather in black medium. I have to say it's heavier than expected but I love it nonetheless


----------



## melikey

tatertot said:


> Looks fabulous on you
> 
> Here is a quick snap of my new studded Antigona and the McQueen scarf I'll be throwing on with her today



Thank you! Your Antigona is gorgeous!


----------



## melikey

meijen said:


> looking good!



Thank you!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

nrr_md said:


> My small shiny black Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2285127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2285128


so lovely!  just curious...how does the shiny calf hold up? does it scratch easily? TIA!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

Valerka said:


> my new Antigona..


So gorgeous!  I've been looking for croc stamped everywhere this season!  Where did you get this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## drtoothfairy36

yuki920923 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this gorgeous antigona. Smooth cowhide leather in black medium. I have to say it's heavier than expected but I love it nonetheless


Love the bag...been looking to get one in that shiny calf.  How do you think it'll hold up with scratches?


----------



## meijen

Valerka said:


> my new Antigona..


 
beautiful!


----------



## tatertot

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful Ants ladies!!!





melikey said:


> Thank you! Your Antigona is gorgeous!



Thank you both so much I am still beyond thrilled to have found her and am still carrying her.


----------



## ned2015

ImagineThat810 said:


> I am new to Givenchy but I fell in love with the Antigona from photos.  I went in the store today ready to buy it on the shiny Kelly green, size medium but I came out with this and I am so in love!!!!



This is stunning! love the color. Congrats!


----------



## kiwishopper

Valerka said:


> my new Antigona..



This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## yuki920923

drtoothfairy36 said:


> Love the bag...been looking to get one in that shiny calf.  How do you think it'll hold up with scratches?



It's holding up fine so far! It is not easy to leave a visible scratch on shiny calf leather surprisingly. The tag of my bag says cowhide leather though. I don't know if that makes a difference


----------



## boingboingg

Green medium pandora in pepe leather


----------



## kennykay

Gorgeous color! Love it!


----------



## NeonLights

boingboingg said:


> Green medium pandora in pepe leather



Looks gorgeous on you! Love that colour!


----------



## kiwishopper

My one and only love small Antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiwishopper said:


> My one and only love small Antigona




She looks great on you as always!


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> She looks great on you as always!



Thank you my friend  (I love it you call my bag a "she" lol)


----------



## Valerka

i got it on gilt.com, they do seem rare...



drtoothfairy36 said:


> So gorgeous!  I've been looking for croc stamped everywhere this season!  Where did you get this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Valerka

kiwishopper said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous


oh thank you!  she is indeed...


----------



## Valerka

drtoothfairy36 said:


> So gorgeous!  I've been looking for croc stamped everywhere this season!  Where did you get this, if you don't mind me asking?


i just saw one on ebay, size large, black croc....(http://www.ebay.com/itm/13ss-Collec...205?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7f80e3ad)


----------



## auth888

We're ready to go to the airport


----------



## Shoegal30

auth888 said:


> View attachment 2333123
> 
> 
> We're ready to go to the airport


What size is this?  Is this a medium?

***Nevermind, I saw your post in another thread! ***


----------



## kennykay

Just got my black smooth antigona in medium size today. Super excited! What a great bag! What a craftmanship~~~
I don't find this bag too big. It's very practical and not as heavy as I thought. It can fit A4 papers and Macbook Air 13'! 
I can't wait to carry it around~~~
Thank you guys! Your photos and your happiness inspired me to finally purchase this bag. Never regret~~~


----------



## hrhsunshine

auth888 said:


> View attachment 2333123
> 
> 
> We're ready to go to the airport



Great combo and so perfect for travel!




kennykay said:


> Just got my black smooth antigona in medium size today. Super excited! What a great bag! What a craftmanship~~~
> I don't find this bag too big. It's very practical and not as heavy as I thought. It can fit A4 papers and Macbook Air 13'!
> I can't wait to carry it around~~~
> Thank you guys! Your photos and your happiness inspired me to finally purchase this bag. Never regret~~~



Congrats on your Ant! Truly a well crafted piece of art


----------



## biribiri

first ever givenchy--the small antigona in red goatskin. fresh from the box and posing for its first photo, hee. can't stop stroking the leather. all in all, pretty much the perfect handbag.

**not sure why it came out blurry in the pic. the red is gorgeous with some orange undertones.


----------



## bagmad73

Just popping In to say that I am loving all the bags and action shots. Keep them coming please!


----------



## hrhsunshine

biribiri said:


> first ever givenchy--the small antigona in red goatskin. fresh from the box and posing for its first photo, hee. can't stop stroking the leather. all in all, *pretty much the perfect handbag*.
> 
> **not sure why it came out blurry in the pic. the red is gorgeous with some orange undertones.



Totally agree...the perfect handbag


----------



## melikey

First signs of fall with my medium elephant grey Pandora.


----------



## alouette

melikey said:


> First signs of fall with my medium elephant grey Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2336637



Quite stupendous and lovely color.  I wish I could have a Panda in every color!


----------



## yuki920923

kennykay said:


> Just got my black smooth antigona in medium size today. Super excited! What a great bag! What a craftmanship~~~
> I don't find this bag too big. It's very practical and not as heavy as I thought. It can fit A4 papers and Macbook Air 13'!
> I can't wait to carry it around~~~
> Thank you guys! Your photos and your happiness inspired me to finally purchase this bag. Never regret~~~



Bag twins! Congratulations on getting this new bag. She is beautiful!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Obsedia bag!


----------



## meijen

melikey said:


> First signs of fall with my medium elephant grey Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2336637


 
your Pandora looks great on you.


----------



## meijen

bbagsforever said:


> With my Obsedia bag!


 
gorgeous, love this pic


----------



## meijen

biribiri said:


> first ever givenchy--the small antigona in red goatskin. fresh from the box and posing for its first photo, hee. can't stop stroking the leather. all in all, pretty much the perfect handbag.
> 
> **not sure why it came out blurry in the pic. the red is gorgeous with some orange undertones.


 
gorgeous colour.


----------



## Yikkie

Lovin' my small Antigona in night blue. Such a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yikkie said:


> Lovin' my small Antigona in night blue. Such a gorgeous colour!!
> 
> View attachment 2341565
> View attachment 2341567



  Whoa!!! LOVE the night blue!!!!
How does it look in the sunlight?  Is it still super dark or lighten up a bit?


----------



## Yikkie

hrhsunshine said:


> Whoa!!! LOVE the night blue!!!!
> How does it look in the sunlight?  Is it still super dark or lighten up a bit?


 
It does somewhat lighten up a bit...I expected it to be like Bal's dark night, but it has more blue which I 

I wore it with my cobalt blue tunic today and the contrast is beautiful! I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yikkie said:


> It does somewhat lighten up a bit...I expected it to be like Bal's dark night, but it has more blue which I
> 
> I wore it with my cobalt blue tunic today and the contrast is beautiful! I'm in LOVE!!



I am so glad u compared it to Bal's DN. Was wondering. Sounds like dark blue perfection!


----------



## sanmi

Yikkie said:


> Lovin' my small Antigona in night blue. Such a gorgeous colour!!
> 
> View attachment 2341565
> View attachment 2341567



I like this color. Its Unique. &#128092;


----------



## sanmi

biribiri said:


> first ever givenchy--the small antigona in red goatskin. fresh from the box and posing for its first photo, hee. can't stop stroking the leather. all in all, pretty much the perfect handbag.
> 
> **not sure why it came out blurry in the pic. the red is gorgeous with some orange undertones.



&#128092; Nice bag u got..


----------



## meijen

Yikkie said:


> Lovin' my small Antigona in night blue. Such a gorgeous colour!!
> 
> View attachment 2341565
> View attachment 2341567


 
love this colour, gorgeous!


----------



## bbagsforever

With the beautiful Antigona clutch.


----------



## lisahopkins

My fab black medium goatskin pandora


----------



## sanmi

lisahopkins said:


> My fab black medium goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2348011


----------



## baggylicious

my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## craziepink

baggylicious said:


> View attachment 2349604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;



Yessss lovely color!! Such an eye catcher!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bbagsforever said:


> With the beautiful Antigona clutch.



Stunning! Love that croc embossed clutch.



lisahopkins said:


> My fab black medium goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2348011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;



Lovely pop yet neutral.  Great choice! Congrats on your first Gbag!


----------



## baggylicious

Thanks craziepink and hrhsunshine ... U're just so sweet!


----------



## Wifeybug

lisahopkins said:


> My fab black medium goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2348011


----------



## jnff

randr21 said:


> metallic goodness, yum.



thank u..


----------



## kwikspice

Shopping for mirrors at Homegoods &#128516;


----------



## rycechica1016

baggylicious said:


> View attachment 2349604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;



gorgeous! love the color! enjoy her&#128522;


----------



## lolaandrogynous

with my white givenchy studded tinhan


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Large Nightingale Shopper in croc..


----------



## Lena186

baggylicious said:


> View attachment 2349604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;



It's marvelous! Just seen a similar one yesterday at the Givenchy boutique and it's wow. Wish I didn't own this color already. Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lena186

My new medium Pandora!


----------



## craziepink

Lena186 said:


> My new medium Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356644



Really cool leather pattern and color! But it's called an Antigona


----------



## Lena186

craziepink said:


> Really cool leather pattern and color! But it's called an Antigona



I know...that was by mistake,thank u


----------



## Lena186

My new medium Antigona!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2356644

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## elle2elle

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....


Now this bag makes sense. Kinda looks weird in the store with the straps.. Thanks for posting. You wear it well.


----------



## lisahopkins

Med goatskin pandora


----------



## hippo@alice

lisahopkins said:


> Med goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2362556


----------



## mmmilkman

Pandora day today.


----------



## jocelynrain

lena186 said:


> my new medium pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2356644


gorgeous!


----------



## jocelynrain

Gorgeous color, love it !!


----------



## purse-nality

Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....





My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila


----------



## mk78

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila


 
Oh My!!!!What a beauty.. I am lusting after a medium antigona in smooth leather and especially love it in the burgundy but already have a small celine trapeze in burgundy


----------



## yellowdaisy14

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila



Stunning !!!!


----------



## meijen

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila


 
gorgeous, love the colour


----------



## Lena186

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila


Congrats! Such a beautiful color...bought the same one but for $1988!!


----------



## purse-nality

mk78 said:


> Oh My!!!!What a beauty.. I am lusting after a medium antigona in smooth leather and especially love it in the burgundy but already have a small celine trapeze in burgundy





yellowdaisy14 said:


> Stunning !!!!





meijen said:


> gorgeous, love the colour





Lena186 said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful color...bought the same one but for $1988!!



Thank u ladies! I can't wait to take her out! I've been wanting a burg bowler forever, but whenever a brand releases the color, its always too brown/dull/mature or less red (or over my budget! Lol). Givenchy is just spot-on this season! Luv luv their emerald green too -Nightingale 

Yay Lena, twinsie!


----------



## jennytiu

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila



Hi! Great bag! I love the color. Just want to share that I felt the same exact feeling! I got my Pandora from DFS Manila as well. Not my dream color but the price was just too good to resist. Got it for almost $400 cheaper than if I had bought one from a highend dept store. Glad I did though because this means I'm a little closer to getting another bag


----------



## jennytiu

Here's my Pandora. I used it as a travel bag to Bangkok last week. Such a great bag for travel. To be honest I didn't love the bag that much when I got it because the color was not my original choice but the more I use her the more I love her.


----------



## melikey

My first love. Medium dark brown.


----------



## drati

jennytiu said:


> Here's my Pandora. I used it as a travel bag to Bangkok last week. Such a great bag for travel. To be honest I didn't love the bag that much when I got it because the color was not my original choice but the more I use her the more I love her.



It looks great on you. Which colour did you originally want?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Miss Nightingale is up this week


----------



## Aluxe

I tend to switch my bags each week but ignored my own bagrule because my gale is just such a trooper.  So here I am with ms gale in bad lighting sadly but she still looks purty


----------



## Aluxe

cinnabun4chu said:


> Miss Nightingale is up this week



Love the  color of tour gale. What is it called please?


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Aluxe said:


> Love the  color of tour gale. What is it called please?



It's black in goat skin


----------



## jennytiu

drati said:


> It looks great on you. Which colour did you originally want?



Hi! Thanks! I originally wanted the Moroccan Blue. When I found out it was already sold out I decided I wantes the Deep Blue. Maybe  I'll get a Blue shade Nightingale next


----------



## Aluxe

cinnabun4chu said:


> It's black in goat skin




oh wow, it looked blueish on my phone. Go figure!


----------



## sgo212

I have a question, I'm currently deciding between the celing trapeze and the givenchy nightingale(not croc). What is the best long term purchase in terms of longevity. I want to invest in a piece that'll last ( trend wise) and will be a worthy investment. 

Is the nightingale dated? Will the trapeze eventually be dated?


----------



## Lena186

sgo212 said:


> I have a question, I'm currently deciding between the celing trapeze and the givenchy nightingale(not croc). What is the best long term purchase in terms of longevity. I want to invest in a piece that'll last ( trend wise) and will be a worthy investment.
> 
> Is the nightingale dated? Will the trapeze eventually be dated?


Trapeze is more versatile since it's more comfortable to carry it on your shoulder than the Nightingale. Also Nightingale is pretty much easier to find and sometimes in great discounted price thus you can always get one later. But for now since you are willing to invest in one, my vote goes for Trapeze


----------



## sgo212

Lena186 said:


> Trapeze is more versatile since it's more comfortable to carry it on your shoulder than the Nightingale. Also Nightingale is pretty much easier to find and sometimes in great discounted price thus you can always get one later. But for now since you are willing to invest in one, my vote goes for Trapeze


You're right I never thought about the longevity of the Nightingale I could always purchase later. I think I may go with the celine, thanks for your help!


----------



## loveuga




----------



## lisahopkins

Goatskin pandora


----------



## lisahopkins

hippo@alice said:


> Nice mod pics! U look great with ur panda!




Thank u, it's just the most practical bag


----------



## Lena186

loveuga said:


>



Best classic choice...Black Antigona.Congrats


----------



## tatertot

The scarf I paired with my studded Ant today.


----------



## Lena186

tatertot said:


> The scarf I paired with my studded Ant today.






Lena186 said:


> Best classic choice...Black Antigona.Congrats



Like them both great choice


----------



## craziepink

tatertot said:


> The scarf I paired with my studded Ant today.




Suuuper sexy studded Antigona!!


----------



## tatertot

Lena186 said:


> Like them both great choice





craziepink said:


> Suuuper sexy studded Antigona!!



Thank you so much ladies I always feel like a rockstar when I carry this bag I just love the studding.


----------



## PinkPeonies

It's been a while since I've posted but just wanted to share my only Givenchy now. Sold off my nightingale as it just wasn't right for me. 

Loving all the outfit pics with your Givenchy's. 

Here is Miss Antigona.


----------



## Lena186

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but just wanted to share my only Givenchy now. Sold off my nightingale as it just wasn't right for me.
> 
> Loving all the outfit pics with your Givenchy's.
> 
> Here is Miss Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 2380460
> 
> View attachment 2380464
> 
> View attachment 2380465



Great color, congrats! Like your outfits and the rings are lovely


----------



## tatertot

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but just wanted to share my only Givenchy now. Sold off my nightingale as it just wasn't right for me.
> 
> Loving all the outfit pics with your Givenchy's.
> 
> Here is Miss Antigona.



Gorgeous! You style it beautifully and I love your YSL rings. You look lovely in each shot

 I carried my much loved medium Pandy today


----------



## gagabag

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous! You style it beautifully and I love your YSL rings. You look lovely in each shot
> 
> 
> 
> I carried my much loved medium Pandy today




Gorgeous! Is that teal?


----------



## tatertot

gagabag said:


> Gorgeous! Is that teal?



Thank you so much I believe it is Teal or perhaps Peacock if there was a color released called that. I'm sorry I can't be of more help, I couldn't find the color name on the tags.


----------



## gagabag

Yes I think it might be peacock! What a beauty!


----------



## drati

lisahopkins said:


> Goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2378471


----------



## lepasion

I'm in


----------



## Picard

lepasion said:


> I'm in




Lovely! What type of leather it is?


----------



## em4lee

My Pink Pandora


----------



## lepasion

Picard said:


> Lovely! What type of leather it is?



Thanks  it is calf


----------



## Prada143

Picard said:


> Lovely! What type of leather it is?



I can't be sure coz the pic isn't clear. It looks like silver hw--- if it is. Then its grained goat.


----------



## Prada143

em4lee said:


> My Pink Pandora



That is lovely--- both the cat and the panda!


----------



## em4lee

Prada143 said:


> That is lovely--- both the cat and the panda!


Thanks! except I can no longer wear dark jeans when carrying this!


----------



## meijen

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous! You style it beautifully and I love your YSL rings. You look lovely in each shot
> 
> I carried my much loved medium Pandy today


 
gorgeous, love the colour!


----------



## meijen

em4lee said:


> My Pink Pandora


 
beautiful pink Pandora!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Givenchy clutch!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but just wanted to share my only Givenchy now. Sold off my nightingale as it just wasn't right for me.
> 
> Loving all the outfit pics with your Givenchy's.
> 
> Here is Miss Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 2380460
> 
> View attachment 2380464
> 
> View attachment 2380465



Love it!  I was wondering which size is this?  And the color?   It's shiny box calf, right?  TIA!


----------



## huxtabag

mmmilkman said:


> Pandora day today.



Hi milkman, can i ask which blue colour is that you are carrying? Thanks!


----------



## meijen

bbagsforever said:


> With my Givenchy clutch!


 
gorgeous clutch, love it!


----------



## Lena186

I love the envelope clutch how amazing it would be if Givenchy could just add a chain strap as an option


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Lena186 said:


> I love the envelope clutch how amazing it would be if Givenchy could just add a chain strap as an option



I would loveeee that!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bbagsforever said:


> With my Givenchy clutch!


 
Stunning!  I love the color tones and texture of this leather.  Really, really stunning!


----------



## shinegal

Small Antigona in burgundy, goat skin & shw.


----------



## Bolsaetc

hello!
this is my red pandora celebrating chinese's new year last february. limited edition in croco. Love that!


----------



## meijen

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2395268
> 
> 
> Small Antigona in burgundy, goat skin & shw.


 
gorgeous!


----------



## meijen

Bolsaetc said:


> hello!
> this is my red pandora celebrating chinese's new year last february. limited edition in croco. Love that!


 
that is one beautiful Pandora, love it!


----------



## sanmi

Bolsaetc said:


> hello!
> this is my red pandora celebrating chinese's new year last february. limited edition in croco. Love that!



Nice pandora.. &#128092; Lucky gal


----------



## Donya Aurora

Last Friday out for dinner with miss Lucrezia&#9825;


----------



## iceshiva

PinkPeonies said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but just wanted to share my only Givenchy now. Sold off my nightingale as it just wasn't right for me.
> 
> Loving all the outfit pics with your Givenchy's.
> 
> Here is Miss Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 2380460
> 
> View attachment 2380464
> 
> View attachment 2380465



Absolutely awesome


----------



## meijen

Donya Aurora said:


> Last Friday out for dinner with miss Lucrezia&#9825;


 
that's gorgeous, love the colour


----------



## cali_to_ny

Have to show off my new chic yet adorable micro Gale in black croc embossed with patent handles!  Perfect size, perfect leather, perfect bag!!


----------



## shinegal

cali_to_ny said:


> Have to show off my new chic yet adorable micro Gale in black croc embossed with patent handles!  Perfect size, perfect leather, perfect bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2398368
> View attachment 2398369




Love the croc!!


----------



## Donya Aurora

Not me but my friend Alex yesterday with his Mason Givenchy bag


----------



## a_in_wonderland

Gorgeous bags everyone! This thread really makes me want a black shiny Antigona...


----------



## stellar85

my mini Lucrezia in action. :snowballs:


----------



## cheburashka73

With my Givenchy sunglasses, i like the color


----------



## FASHION ChALET

My Croc Stamped Nightingale Shopper


----------



## lisahopkins

Medium goatskin pandora


----------



## yuki920923

Ready for the holiday season!


----------



## sanmi

lisahopkins said:


> Medium goatskin pandora
> View attachment 2407916


----------



## Butterlite

Love, love, love, your shiny black Antigona.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Nightingale accompanying me to Shake Shack a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Picard

Looooove it.


----------



## tiffany_

Small antigona. Perfect go-to bag for casual days!


----------



## Butterlite

tiffany_ said:


> Small antigona. Perfect go-to bag for casual days!



Great compliment to a great outfit!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Bringing my Mr. Luc for a walk


----------



## yc70

Love at first sight with this handbag
An impulse buy that I don't regret & the only bright coloured piece in my collection.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Me and my GIVENCHY Large Antigona coated Canvas Tote. 






I like to use mine pinched.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

tiffany_ said:


> Small antigona. Perfect go-to bag for casual days!


I love your leather jacket! May I ask what brand it is?


----------



## tiffany_

LocksAndKeys said:


> I love your leather jacket! May I ask what brand it is?



Thank you.  It's Mackage.


----------



## catherinkadink

ehemelay said:


> Hands down, textured goat is my favorite Givenchy leather!  I have a brown goat skin Pandora, too - both bags are amazing.
> 
> It's a heavier, more durable leather but has been soft and slouchy since the day I bought it.  And it keeps getting better!
> 
> In my wild dreams, Givenchy would make a dark burgundy Nightingale or maybe a Lucrezia or Antigona with textured goat leather.  That would be just perfect.


its beautiful! I've been coveting a nightingale for a long time. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

tiffany_ said:


> Thank you.  It's Mackage.


What style is it called?


----------



## Butterlite

baggylicious said:


> View attachment 2349604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;



What color and size is your anti?


----------



## blakeblonde




----------



## ryrybaby12

blakeblonde said:


>


Awesome pic.


----------



## jessicashek

baggylicious said:


> View attachment 2349604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first antigona after debating myself in between antigona or celine luggage. So happy to finally decide on this one and isn't the colour gorgeous or what? &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## blakeblonde

jessicashek said:


>


baggylicious....it is gorgeous! What is that red color called?


----------



## nikkifwl

blakeblonde said:


>



You look great with red nightingale!


----------



## Chanel 0407

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I love this bag.  I just bought this one, but I also got a stamped croc red and I am waiting for them to arrive.  I think it will be a hard decision.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Here's my latest action photo of me with my GIVENCHY Antigona tote


----------



## shinegal

with my burgundy small ant


----------



## Butterlite

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2425940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my burgundy small ant



Soo beautiful! Love you shoes too! Do u have a pic on your shoulder? How tall are you?


----------



## shinegal

Butterlite said:


> Soo beautiful! Love you shoes too! Do u have a pic on your shoulder? How tall are you?




Thanks butterlite! I'll take a pic for u soon!


----------



## fairytale_55

Lucrezia mini bag in dark brown..


----------



## fairytale_55




----------



## delissha

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2425940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my burgundy small ant



 picture on your shoulder pls? I'm tempting to buy an ant


----------



## mrsanderson

Super love my givenchy black goatskin medium nightingale&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mdlchic77

purse-nality said:


> Sorry no action pics yet! Breaking-it-gently-to-the-hubby in progress  ..Ant medium burg w/ light gold hw.....
> 
> View attachment 2369538
> 
> 
> 
> My dream combo would have been the same color in goat skin. But price was too sweet (plus low currency exchange rate) that i simply couldn't pass! $1700 retail @dfs manila


 
WOW! This is beautiful   Congrats!


----------



## shinegal

Butterlite said:


> Soo beautiful! Love you shoes too! Do u have a pic on your shoulder? How tall are you?







Hi butterlite, for you! I'm 1.56m.


----------



## shinegal

delissha said:


> picture on your shoulder pls? I'm tempting to buy an ant




Hi delissha, above pic as requested too!


----------



## Lena186

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2430748
> 
> 
> Hi butterlite, for you! I'm 1.56m.



Lucky you! I'm 5.5 ft and 105, and I can't shoulder carry the small Ant. Only the medium and large )


----------



## melikey

My reliable Pandora.


----------



## bagoholicvicky

My Luc in action... Loving it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Here's my latest action photo of me with my GIVENCHY Antigona tote
> 
> View attachment 2424889





shinegal said:


> View attachment 2425940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my burgundy small ant





fairytale_55 said:


> Lucrezia mini bag in dark brown..
> 
> View attachment 2427661





mrsanderson said:


> Super love my givenchy black goatskin medium nightingale&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429889





melikey said:


> My reliable Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2434096





bagoholicvicky said:


> My Luc in action... Loving it!




Love all the shots everyone! You guys look great and the bags are such eye candy!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

blakeblonde said:


>



This is gorgeous against your all black outfit!

What size is your bag and how tall are you?


----------



## bagoholicvicky

My small black Gale out and about today....


----------



## melikey

Navy Pandora.


----------



## slxl

*Mini pandora brown wrinkled leather. *


----------



## bagoholicvicky

Love your mini Panda!


----------



## slxl

bagoholicvicky said:


> Love your mini Panda!



Thank you bagoholicvicky!  I have to admit thst I REALLY REALLY LOVE IT TOOOOOO. My fav ever since I've bought it. NOT A SINGLE MOMENT OF REGRETS.


----------



## pepita_anne

Here's my mini


----------



## pepita_anne

Ooooooppppps, heres the pic


----------



## pepita_anne

:sly: for the last time.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi all and Merry Christmas my fellow GIVENCHY fanatics!!! I just want to share my action photo for Medium Antigona Pouch with Rottweiler print.


----------



## Moni4ka

cinnabun4chu said:


> Nightingale accompanying me to Shake Shack a couple of weeks ago




Omg beautiful bag. So my style! Its on my wishlist!


----------



## sambalsotong

Finally a photo of my precious Bambi! This was actually on my secret wishlist and my boyfriend surprised me for my birthday last month. Crazy happy with my first Givenchy! 

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...4-B688-4494-B770-90FB30ACEAB0_zpswjzbbsmk.jpg


----------



## jadeaymanalac

sambalsotong said:


> Finally a photo of my precious Bambi! This was actually on my secret wishlist and my boyfriend surprised me for my birthday last month. Crazy happy with my first Givenchy!
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...4-B688-4494-B770-90FB30ACEAB0_zpswjzbbsmk.jpg




Bambi print are so adorable.


----------



## katemonique

sambalsotong said:


> Finally a photo of my precious Bambi! This was actually on my secret wishlist and my boyfriend surprised me for my birthday last month. Crazy happy with my first Givenchy!
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...4-B688-4494-B770-90FB30ACEAB0_zpswjzbbsmk.jpg




So pretty!


----------



## katemonique

Taking my medium Antigona to Stonehenge!


----------



## Picard

I love to see your bags in Action!


----------



## blakeblonde

SpeedyLady37 said:


> This is gorgeous against your all black outfit!
> 
> What size is your bag and how tall are you?



Thanks! I am 5'5, 115lbs and the bag is a medium in the grained goatskin from HG Bags.


----------



## sambalsotong

jadeaymanalac said:


> Bambi print are so adorable.



Ikr! &#9825;


----------



## sambalsotong

katemonique said:


> So pretty!



Thank you! I just can't get over how pretty it is (:


----------



## katemonique

sambalsotong said:


> Thank you! I just can't get over how pretty it is (:




I got the Bambi sweatshirt! Loooove it


----------



## pepita_anne

On a holiday trip with my wrinkled mini pandora


----------



## jencho85

Newest addition... small antigona in goat leather


----------



## cinnabun4chu

jencho85 said:


> Newest addition... small antigona in goat leather



Love how classic this combo is!


----------



## jencho85

cinnabun4chu said:


> Love how classic this combo is!



Ty!!


----------



## am2022

Not really a mod pic 
My givenchy antigona clutch in raisin / plum!!!


----------



## tearsintokyo

medium pandora - best traveling bag!... i have the small pandora in beige as well


----------



## katemonique

tearsintokyo said:


> medium pandora - best traveling bag!... i have the small pandora in beige as well




Cute styling of the Pandora! &#128525;


----------



## Picard

The Pandora in medium size is probably my next purchase! Love it!


----------



## oliviacochu

took my mini luc out for the first time


----------



## sambalsotong

Picard said:


> The Pandora in medium size is probably my next purchase! Love it!



I've been thinking of the exact same thing! Hope we get our Pandora in medium soon lol!


----------



## mrsanderson

Me and my medium antigona scarf print bag&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; this bag has two different designs per side &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Gvamty

sambalsotong said:


> I've been thinking of the exact same thing! Hope we get our Pandora in medium soon lol!



It's next on my list too!


----------



## sambalsotong

Gvamty said:


> It's next on my list too!



Wootwoot hope you get yours soon!


----------



## raech36

Me & and my blue pandora


----------



## shelovesbag

jencho85 said:


> Newest addition... small antigona in goat leather


omg i love how you did ur outfit -- all black so classy with nude heels. and that antigona


----------



## shelovesbag

amacasa said:


> Not really a mod pic
> My givenchy antigona clutch in raisin / plum!!!


AHHH omg that is the first ever plum coloured clothes or bag I've seen in muh life! so beautiful, love it! oh i recommend you to wear black or white outfit with gold jewelries AND plum lips! perfect combo


----------



## azjavagirl

mrsanderson said:


> Me and my medium antigona scarf print bag&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; this bag has two different designs per side &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456291


Gorgeous bag--the colors and detailed workmanship are beautiful.  Love how it looks with your casual jeans and black T.  Perfect!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

raech36 said:


> Me & and my blue pandora


Love your blue pandora!! Is that color still available anywhere?


----------



## loveceline30

Took my Antigona out for the first time! I'm in love with her


----------



## Lena186

loveceline30 said:


> Took my Antigona out for the first time! I'm in love with her



We are bag twins I have the same Ant and I love it, I don't need to baby it at all and the strap is sturdy not like many other designer straps. You look great. Enjoy her


----------



## raech36

LocksAndKeys said:


> Love your blue pandora!! Is that color still available anywhere?



Thanks! i think it is. A friend got it for me in the US.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Absolutely loving my Bottle Green Medium Antigona.  Barely given her a day's rest since she arrived.


----------



## katemonique

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely loving my Bottle Green Medium Antigona.  Barely given her a day's rest since she arrived.


She looks great with the leopard print!


----------



## hrhsunshine

katemonique said:


> She looks great with the leopard print!



Thank you, it is amazing to see how much goes with a dark green bag.


----------



## shmigadoodle

You're too cute!!!  Is your jacket BCBG?  I have the Rick Owens version and just got the BCBG version for my sister.  Love the exaggerated shoulders!



loveceline30 said:


> Took my Antigona out for the first time! I'm in love with her


----------



## hawaii_babie

Family day with the kids wearing my purple ant~


----------



## hrhsunshine

hawaii_babie said:


> Family day with the kids wearing my purple ant~



Lol! She looks faaaaaabulous with the Thomas tote!!
Great job staying chic, momma!


----------



## loveceline30

Lena186 said:


> We are bag twins I have the same Ant and I love it, I don't need to baby it at all and the strap is sturdy not like many other designer straps. You look great. Enjoy her




Thanks yes I love love the strap, it's just make it easier to carry. Enjoy yours too! )


----------



## loveceline30

shmigadoodle said:


> You're too cute!!!  Is your jacket BCBG?  I have the Rick Owens version and just got the BCBG version for my sister.  Love the exaggerated shoulders!




Thanks Yes it's BCBG! This is one of my favorite leather jacket, I like the drape and the shoulder too!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## xxisabel

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884



Nice snap and good matching


----------



## xxisabel

hawaii_babie said:


> Family day with the kids wearing my purple ant~



Gorgeous purple!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884



Adorable outfit!


----------



## roadstergal

You look so glam in both outfits! What lipstick are you wearing?



loveceline30 said:


> Took my Antigona out for the first time! I'm in love with her


----------



## Shoegal30

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884


so chic&#8230;.are you at Potomac Mills?  LOL


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks ladies)



cinnabun4chu said:


> Adorable outfit!





xxisabel said:


> Nice snap and good matching





Shoegal30 said:


> so chic.are you at Potomac Mills?  LOL



No LOL. I'm at Colonial WIlliamsburg 



roadstergal said:


> You look so glam in both outfits! What lipstick are you wearing?



thank you it's Mac Ruby Woo


----------



## hannahc123

got my first givenchy! a medium nightingale.


----------



## melikey

Here's my medium elephant gray Pandora.


----------



## Kaylin

My little one&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Picard

melikey said:


> Here's my medium elephant gray Pandora.




I loooove it!!! Faboulous


----------



## Donya Aurora

Out shopping with eclipse for CLs


----------



## goyardlove

jencho85 said:


> Newest addition... small antigona in goat leather


You're really making me want the antigona over a celine now...decisions


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Modpics of my George V.


----------



## Tinabell68

hannahc123 said:


> got my first givenchy! a medium nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2478804


very nice...


----------



## katemonique

Me & my mini Pandora in Times Square! Definitely my favourite travel bag!


----------



## MAGJES

FASHION ChALET said:


> My Croc Stamped Nightingale Shopper




Wow!!  I love your bag!!!




tiffany_ said:


> Small antigona. Perfect go-to bag for casual days!



Trying to decide between the small and med. ant. 
This pic makes the small one look perfect for me.
So cute on you.


----------



## bagmad73

Back in action pics. 
Medium sky blue goatskin nightingale for work today.


----------



## bagmad73

And my DDs panda taking a ride in my Luc.


----------



## Kaylin

bagmad73 said:


> Back in action pics.
> Medium sky blue goatskin nightingale for work today.



Luv the color &#9825;


----------



## Flip88

bagmad73 said:


> Back in action pics.
> Medium sky blue goatskin nightingale for work today.



Especially beautiful!  Love that leather &#9829;


----------



## Lena186

bagmad73 said:


> Back in action pics.
> Medium sky blue goatskin nightingale for work today.



Beautiful color and outfit


----------



## bagmad73

Kaylin said:


> Luv the color &#9825;





Flip88 said:


> Especially beautiful!  Love that leather &#9829;





Lena186 said:


> Beautiful color and outfit



Thank you!


----------



## Chou_Girl

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884



Gorgeous!! I need this bag in my life.


----------



## yenini7510

bagmad73 said:


> And my DDs panda taking a ride in my Luc.


So cute


----------



## yenini7510

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884


Love ittttt!!!!!!


----------



## yenini7510

jencho85 said:


> Newest addition... small antigona in goat leather


Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

bagmad73 said:


> And my DDs panda taking a ride in my Luc.




So adorable!!! The panda is epic hahaha


----------



## bagmad73

yenini7510 said:


> So cute





jadeaymanalac said:


> So adorable!!! The panda is epic hahaha


Thank you Thank you!!


----------



## shinegal

Happy Valentine's Day! Posing with small MB nightingale &#128153;


----------



## petiteflowerone

At New York Fashion Week, carrying a small Pandora bag:
i0.wp.com/petiteflowerpresents.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BBA_1339-2.jpg?w=400

Outfit: Rick Owens leather jacket and skirt, Pour la Victorie boots, Givenchy small floral Pandora bag


----------



## petiteflowerone

i0.wp.com/petiteflowerpresents.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/BBA_1339-2.jpg?w=400


----------



## ninjanna

So in love with my new small Antigona in night blue!


----------



## petiteflowerone

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2510378
> 
> 
> So in love with my new small Antigona in night blue!


It is a lovely color, and I like your shoes as well.


----------



## ninjanna

petiteflowerone said:


> It is a lovely color, and I like your shoes as well.




Thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

I am soooo bad...Need to catch up on all the lovely modshots



loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884



U look smashing with your Ant! Love the whole look!



hannahc123 said:


> got my first givenchy! a medium nightingale.
> 
> View attachment 2478804



Congratulations!!! Great choice!



melikey said:


> Here's my medium elephant gray Pandora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479061



Loving the grey Panda. Enjoy!



Kaylin said:


> My little one&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;



So adorable! I cannot believe how tiny those wristlets are...so CUTE! Perfect for a quick outing or the evening.



Donya Aurora said:


> Out shopping with eclipse for CLs



Love the texture on this. Very cool!


----------



## hrhsunshine

How have I missed all this? Seriously been too distracted.



jadeaymanalac said:


> Modpics of my George V.
> View attachment 2487409
> 
> View attachment 2487410



Great masculine look   Love this bag on you.



katemonique said:


> View attachment 2494491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my mini Pandora in Times Square! Definitely my favourite travel bag!



Bag twins!!!  Isn't it amazing how much that little thing holds?



bagmad73 said:


> Back in action pics.
> Medium sky blue goatskin nightingale for work today.



Bagsie!!!  Love the whole look. You're like a breath of fresh air 



bagmad73 said:


> And my DDs panda taking a ride in my Luc.



TOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Seriously?  Be still my heart.  My two ladies in blue!  



shinegal said:


> View attachment 2503849
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day! Posing with small MB nightingale &#55357;&#56473;



MB! MB! MB!!!! Seriously one of the BEST bright blues ever!
Way to go on Valentine's Day...rockin' some ultra cool blue!



ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2510378
> 
> So in love with my new small Antigona in night blue!



So glad you love your NB Ant. I absolutely love mine too.  It is the perfect navy. No undertones at all.  The bag is cute yet very elegant and classic. Divine.


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Bagsie!!!  Love the whole look. You're like a breath of fresh air
> TOOOOOOO CUTE!


You always say the nicest things.  Thank you. Muah!!


----------



## katemonique

hrhsunshine said:


> Bag twins!!!  Isn't it amazing how much that little thing holds?
> 
> It's crazy!! It makes it difficult for me to use my bigger bags because I honestly never need to! It fits EVERYTHING!


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Seriously?  Be still my heart.  My two ladies in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> MB! MB! MB!!!! Seriously one of the BEST bright blues ever!
> Way to go on Valentine's Day...rockin' some ultra cool blue!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you love your NB Ant. I absolutely love mine too.  It is the perfect navy. No undertones at all.  The bag is cute yet very elegant and classic. Divine.




Thanks sunshine for brightening the posts!


----------



## Muffinslayer

loveceline30 said:


> View attachment 2469884




That smooth black antigona looks gorgeous on you! Also love your outfit -- classic with a twist!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

ninjanna said:


> View attachment 2510378
> 
> 
> So in love with my new small Antigona in night blue!



The color is amazing and a great touch to the black and white outfit.  Those shoes are too cool!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Comfy cold weather outfit with my Nightingale.


----------



## Picard

cinnabun4chu said:


> Comfy cold weather outfit with my Nightingale.




I loooove it! Is my day by day bag


----------



## shinegal

Small red croc panda


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Comfy cold weather outfit with my Nightingale.



Such a great daily bag. Looks great with your casual winter outfit. 



shinegal said:


> View attachment 2526656
> 
> Small red croc panda



Way too cute....such a cool chic bag with the scooter. Really shows off the color.


----------



## doloreshaze

Classy toilet selfie with my medium Antigona.


----------



## hrhsunshine

doloreshaze said:


> View attachment 2532882
> 
> 
> Classy toilet selfie with my medium Antigona.



All in the name of a modshot, nice.  
Beautiful (both of u) nonetheless


----------



## thesartorialsoc

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to Purse Forum and I'm not completely sure how it works! I know I have to 'contribute' to other threads, but not sure exactly whats expected.If you could give me a heads up I would really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jadeaymanalac

cinnabun4chu said:


> Comfy cold weather outfit with my Nightingale.




Wished you angle the shoot so we could see the bag or better made a full body shot so we can see whole of your outfit. Nice shoes 

P.S. Sorry frustrates photog here hahaha




doloreshaze said:


> View attachment 2532882
> 
> 
> Classy toilet selfie with my medium Antigona.




This is so cute!!! I do this too a lot of times hahaha!!! Love the ant!


----------



## shoppingpal

I stared at her all day at work today...lol


----------



## bangy

tearsintokyo said:


> medium pandora - best traveling bag!... i have the small pandora in beige as well


Love your outfit! Is that black or dark green?


----------



## larastyle

doloreshaze said:


> View attachment 2532882
> 
> 
> Classy toilet selfie with my medium Antigona.



Very nice!  I like the structured look.


----------



## Donya Aurora

Rocking the slip on flower print


----------



## PurseACold

Donya Aurora said:


> Rocking the slip on flower print


What a great look!  Love it.  I'm toying with the idea of getting the flower print heels (either closed toe or one of the sandal versions), and I already have the touch.  Are the slip-ons comfortable?


----------



## Picard

Donya Aurora said:


> Rocking the slip on flower print




I love the flowers of this season!


----------



## Donya Aurora

PurseACold said:


> What a great look!  Love it.  I'm toying with the idea of getting the flower print heels (either closed toe or one of the sandal versions), and I already have the touch.  Are the slip-ons comfortable?



Yea really comfortable actually and the size runs a half  a size small, the heels would look amazing haven't actually seen that yet&#128521;


----------



## Donya Aurora

Picard said:


> I love the flowers of this season!



Yes me too I think it may be my favorite print &#128521;


----------



## cookiecutter

Small black goatskin gale.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cookiecutter said:


> Small black goatskin gale.




Perfect! Love the gale with spring/summer clothes. Such a great relaxed look.


----------



## dazzlensparkle

I am unable to find this SMALL size Goat Skin bag, with metal logo. Can anyone help to locate?


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi please authenticate this please.,seller's price is around 930usd. Thanks


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi please help me authenticate this. Seller's price is 930usd. Medium, lambskin..pls pls thanks


----------



## unoma

Having a break


----------



## Shopaholicmania

cookiecutter said:


> Small black goatskin gale.


 
That is the photo im searching for all the time, perfect shoulder carry mod pic !!

Now i really really know the small is what im looking for

Lovely gale you have


----------



## cookiecutter

Shopaholicmania said:


> That is the photo im searching for all the time, perfect shoulder carry mod pic !!
> 
> Now i really really know the small is what im looking for
> 
> Lovely gale you have



Thanks! Happy to know my mod shot came in useful for you. 

Look forward to seeing a mod shot of you and a small gale soon! Happy shopping!


----------



## cookiecutter

hrhsunshine said:


> Perfect! Love the gale with spring/summer clothes. Such a great relaxed look.



Thank you! The gale is indeed a truly versatile bag that goes from casual to formal effortlessly! I wonder how I ever lived without my gales before.  :what:


----------



## doloreshaze

unoma said:


> Having a break


Oh wow- gorgeous!!


----------



## tearsintokyo

bangy said:


> Love your outfit! Is that black or dark green?



black


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> Having a break



Beautiful Combination!


----------



## catherinkadink

doloreshaze said:


> View attachment 2532882
> 
> 
> Classy toilet selfie with my medium Antigona.


your antigona is stunning!


----------



## ninjanna

Recently went to Japan and took my Antigona  My Antigona having a peek in a florist/cafe last week in Tokyo


----------



## GemsBerry

ninjanna said:


> Recently went to Japan and took my Antigona  My Antigona having a peek in a florist/cafe last week in Tokyo


Gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

ninjanna said:


> Recently went to Japan and took my Antigona  My Antigona having a peek in a florist/cafe last week in Tokyo



What a beautiful Antigona! The navy colour and the silver hw is such a gorgeous combination &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Having a break



I hope she had a nice break!  Haven't seen this cutey in a while. Thanks for sharing.



ninjanna said:


> Recently went to Japan and took my Antigona  My Antigona having a peek in a florist/cafe last week in Tokyo



Just lovely...the blue and those amazing orchids. Love the colors.



kiwishopper said:


> What a beautiful Antigona! The navy colour and the silver hw is such a gorgeous combination &#10084;&#65039;



Kiwi: So great to see you. Been a while, I think. Hope you're enjoying your gorgeous small black.


----------



## BooIn

Officially joining the club. Fresh from the postman, my Luc mini shopper.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BooIn said:


> Officially joining the club. Fresh from the postman, my Luc mini shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558403




Congratulations! Love that lavender striping! Pls do share your experience with her.  I don't believe we have a review of this style. Enjoy!!


----------



## BooIn

hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations! Love that lavender striping! Pls do share your experience with her.  I don't believe we have a review of this style. Enjoy!!




Thank you! I will post pics later on.


----------



## kiwishopper

hrhsunshine said:


> I hope she had a nice break!  Haven't seen this cutey in a while. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just lovely...the blue and those amazing orchids. Love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi: So great to see you. Been a while, I think. Hope you're enjoying your gorgeous small black.



&#10084;&#65039; lovey to "see" you as always! Yap. Small Antigona and I have been loving happily ever happily still lol


----------



## xyrocky

Out shopping with my small pandora today.


----------



## Lena186

Carrying my Givenchy Nightingale in black


----------



## kiwishopper

Small Antigona in black and silver hw  (from my blog)


----------



## BooIn

Taking my Luc mini shopper on a stroll.


----------



## BooIn

Took my baby out today. This is my first G-bag, purchase at a very nice sale price. This Luc mini shopper is surprisingly light, the strap is comfy at shoulder - the pad is a bit puffy. I'm the kind that stuffed everything into bag, it still feels light-weight. Gotta say I'm happy with the purchase. I'm 155 cm, did it look nice on me? Kindly give your opinions, gals.


----------



## eveg

I think it looks great - very classy and even though it's a nice pop of color it reads neutral and will go with a lot. Seeing you tempts me to want it - and I never really had considered it before seeing your post. Congratulations !


----------



## BooIn

eveg said:


> I think it looks great - very classy and even though it's a nice pop of color it reads neutral and will go with a lot. Seeing you tempts me to want it - and I never really had considered it before seeing your post. Congratulations !




Yeah it's a nice style even though didn't had many fans like Nightingale, Antigona, and Pandora. The truth is the reason I bought this cause of its sale price. When it finally arrived, I think it's love at a first sight.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BooIn said:


> Took my baby out today. This is my first G-bag, purchase at a very nice sale price. This Luc mini shopper is surprisingly light, the strap is comfy at shoulder - the pad is a bit puffy. I'm the kind that stuffed everything into bag, it still feels light-weight. Gotta say I'm happy with the purchase. I'm 155 cm, did it look nice on me? Kindly give your opinions, gals.
> View attachment 2560494



Thanks for ur shots and review. The bag looks perfect on your frame. Clearly a good working bag but does not look like some humungous tote that wears u. KWIM?  A deep purple is a superb neutral and the stripes break it up so nicely and give that bit of pop and style. I am so happy ur loving ur bag. Continue to enjoy!


----------



## BooIn

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks for ur shots and review. The bag looks perfect on your frame. Clearly a good working bag but does not look like some humungous tote that wears u. KWIM?  A deep purple is a superb neutral and the stripes break it up so nicely and give that bit of pop and style. I am so happy ur loving ur bag. Continue to enjoy!




Thank you! 

Will post another pict on broad day light just to fill my curiosity about the color combo. It looks dark inside the room, people seeing it a plain black from a far. Hihihi..


----------



## hrhsunshine

BooIn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Will post another pict on broad day light just to fill my curiosity about the color combo. It looks dark inside the room, people seeing it a plain black from a far. Hihihi..



Really, oh these monitors. Looked deeeeep purple on my screen. Perhaps my fried eyeballs are seeing it wrong?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BooIn said:


> Took my baby out today. This is my first G-bag, purchase at a very nice sale price. This Luc mini shopper is surprisingly light, the strap is comfy at shoulder - the pad is a bit puffy. I'm the kind that stuffed everything into bag, it still feels light-weight. Gotta say I'm happy with the purchase. I'm 155 cm, did it look nice on me? Kindly give your opinions, gals.
> View attachment 2560494




It looks stunning on you and it doesn't even look puffy or stuffed at all. Thanks for the review.


----------



## _diorling_

cookiecutter said:


> Small black goatskin gale.


Wow. Love it!!! It looks so chic on you. Now im wavering should i get lucrezia or nightingale.  Decision decision.....


----------



## cookiecutter

_diorling_ said:


> Wow. Love it!!! It looks so chic on you. Now im wavering should i get lucrezia or nightingale.  Decision decision.....



Thanks!  I love my bags soft and slouchy, and I'm extremely happy with my medium brown gale and small black gale for now. 

I've seen some really gorgeous modshots of the lucrezia and antigona too, but I know structured bags are not really my style. So it really depends on what style you are comfortable with.

How about both gale and lucrezia? Heehee...ain't helping huh?


----------



## _diorling_

cookiecutter said:


> Thanks!  I love my bags soft and slouchy, and I'm extremely happy with my medium brown gale and small black gale for now.
> 
> I've seen some really gorgeous modshots of the lucrezia and antigona too, but I know structured bags are not really my style. So it really depends on what style you are comfortable with.
> 
> How about both gale and lucrezia? Heehee...ain't helping huh?


Lol. I wish i have bothhhh...hahah... I actually never really consider the nightingale. Im always debating between lucrezia or antigona, but now after seeing your pics, I really think it totally look gorgeous. Im in a big big trouble now. More option to consider. I want my first givenchy bag to be special...so I really need to be careful with my purchase


----------



## tiffany_

OOTD - Wilfred Free sweater from Aritzia, Rag & Bone denim, Louis Vuitton booties, Hermes Kelly Double tour, Givenchy small antigona.


----------



## TLeela

cali_to_ny said:


> Small pandora beige goatskin on the train with me this morning and ready for Fashion's Night Out tonight!


oh my! stunning!


----------



## TLeela

melikey said:


> Smitten


this one is really hot!  great shot!


----------



## TLeela

Wend said:


> oops, didn't upload the attachments  here we go





beautiful!


----------



## TLeela

Wend said:


> View attachment 1906184
> 
> 
> I had this picture posted on another thread . let me know if this helps to see the purse better


ooh, great shot!! the bag is great


----------



## TLeela

Wend said:


> View attachment 1917628





I just love the antigonia... it's beautiful


----------



## TLeela

My first Givenchy -Antigona.  love it to death!


----------



## hannahchloe

My new Antigona medium in black pebbled calf with gunmetal hardware. 
Love it


----------



## hannahchloe

Me with my new Antigona black pebbled calf


----------



## PurseACold

hannahchloe said:


> Me with my new Antigona black pebbled calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565635


Gorgeous Antigonas, ladies. Love the shiny black and the pebbled black. Amazing how they're such different looks, but are both so great. Enjoy!


----------



## Jengybengy

hannahchloe said:


> Me with my new Antigona black pebbled calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565635


love! u look amazing!! I want one too!!!


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Jengybengy Thank  you for your kind words 

I'm pretty excited with my new addition too


----------



## hannahchloe

I love the Shiny black too.. But was afraid that it will get scratched cos I wouldn't like to baby my bag.


----------



## Lena186

hannahchloe said:


> I love the Shiny black too.. But was afraid that it will get scratched cos I wouldn't like to baby my bag.



Trust me it won't , I carry my shiny Antigona a lot and never worried about her getting scratched and till now it looks brand new.


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Lena186

Really good to know first hand from a Shiny leather Antigona owner. 

I was debating between the Shiny calf or the Pebbled calf. As I love the look of both. 

The SA advised me to get the pebbled as its not widely available as its a Special edition whereas the shiny is a classic staple that they have. That kind of helped me decide. 

By the way, what's the size of your ant and how long have you been using ?! Any problem of sag and slouch ?! 

I saw a video of this lady who has soooo much in her Ant ! I wonder whether hers will sag at the amount of stuff she has in her bag !


----------



## Lena186

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Lena186
> 
> Really good to know first hand from a Shiny leather Antigona owner.
> 
> I was debating between the Shiny calf or the Pebbled calf. As I love the look of both.
> 
> The SA advised me to get the pebbled as its not widely available as its a Special edition whereas the shiny is a classic staple that they have. That kind of helped me decide.
> 
> By the way, what's the size of your ant and how long have you been using ?! Any problem of sag and slouch ?!
> 
> I saw a video of this lady who has soooo much in her Ant ! I wonder whether hers will sag at the amount of stuff she has in her bag !



Your pebbled Ant is beautiful. There is no sagging or slouching at all in my Ant and it's the medium size in black as well. Givenchy makes great bags and the leather is great and durable IMO


----------



## LoveHandbags!

BooIn said:


> Officially joining the club. Fresh from the postman, my Luc mini shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558403




LOVE - xoxoxo- love this!  To me this is ideal, I can see wearing this style a lot, really perfect for day to day and travel too.  Fabulous!  Enjoy!


----------



## calrais

My black medium pandora in goatskin! First day of use and loving it! 
Will try to post modelling shots soon!


----------



## cookiecutter

Cigare medium goatskin gale


----------



## hrhsunshine

calrais said:


> View attachment 2570251
> 
> My black medium pandora in goatskin! First day of use and loving it!
> Will try to post modelling shots soon!



Congrats on getting her! Great classic combo! Looking forward to seeing more.



cookiecutter said:


> Cigare medium goatskin gale



congrats on your Gale! Looks great on you!!!


----------



## macristina29




----------



## hrhsunshine

macristina29 said:


> View attachment 2571318




How totally adorable!!!! (And the bag is nice too)
Both of your babies look fantabulous on you!


----------



## cookiecutter

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on getting her! Great classic combo! Looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your Gale! Looks great on you!!!



Thanks sunshine!


----------



## shoppingpal

macristina29 said:


> View attachment 2571318


Cute baby!!! and fab bag!!!


----------



## Thornberre

First day out! 
Classy bathroom shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

Thornberre said:


> First day out!
> Classy bathroom shots
> View attachment 2574458
> View attachment 2574454
> View attachment 2574457



Lol! Superb bathroom shots! Looks wonderful on u!!


----------



## glee914

Hi All,


I am new to this forum and decided on the Pandora as my next bag but contemplating on the size. What's everyone's preferred size?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

glee914 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum and decided on the Pandora as my next bag but contemplating on the size. What's everyone's preferred size?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The most popular size is medium.


----------



## shi.ying

calrais said:


> View attachment 2570251
> 
> My black medium pandora in goatskin! First day of use and loving it!
> Will try to post modelling shots soon!



Hi, may i know where you got this goatskin with GHW?


----------



## rng422

My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!


----------



## BooIn

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!




You and the bag are both gorgeous! Such a beautiful bag you've got there. &#128536;


----------



## hasana

bbagsforever said:


> With my Obsedia bag!


Have been crushing on that bag forever! love those manolos as wel


----------



## glee914

hrhsunshine said:


> The most popular size is medium.


how do you feel about the smaller one? too small? I'm typically a medium everything person but I've gotten into a little trend for smaller bags within the past few months. Currently.. small chanel boy bag for crossbody purposes!


First World Issues!


----------



## Lena186

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!



You made me think of a "small" Ant now although mediums were my favorites


----------



## hrhsunshine

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!




You and your red Ant look stunning! The small is a superb option for the petite Gbag lovers. It is a great size against the smaller frame yet it holds most people's daily essentials.  Love the look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

glee914 said:


> how do you feel about the smaller one? too small? I'm typically a medium everything person but I've gotten into a little trend for smaller bags within the past few months. Currently.. small chanel boy bag for crossbody purposes!
> 
> 
> First World Issues!




The Pandoras are very aptly named.  You just don't know what will be inside b/c these bags are so deceiving in what they can haul.  The small may do very well for you too.  I have medium and mini.  My mini holds a shocking amount of stuff: long wallet, iphone, big sunnies case, AND a loaded makeup bag...oh, keys too!  So, the small will easily handle a load like this.  Some people are not fans of the proportion of the bag and handle. Some feel the handle looks a bit overwhelming on the bag.  I didn't think so when I tried the small at the store about 2 years ago.


----------



## macristina29

hrhsunshine said:


> How totally adorable!!!! (And the bag is nice too)
> Both of your babies look fantabulous on you!




Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## macristina29

shoppingpal said:


> Cute baby!!! and fab bag!!!




Thank you! She's my Princess!!!


----------



## TLeela

my fave passenger &#128525;&#128150;


----------



## hrhsunshine

TLeela said:


> View attachment 2580118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fave passenger &#128525;&#128150;



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## AntigonaLove

Me and my pandora mini this morning! I'm into the small bag trend!


----------



## AntigonaLove

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!



You look gorgeous so does your bag! The antigona in this color is so beautiful! A masterpiece! I'll surly check your blog!


----------



## hrhsunshine

AntigonaLove said:


> View attachment 2580540
> 
> 
> Me and my pandora mini this morning! I'm into the small bag trend!



Love ur mini and love ur ID!


----------



## bagloverny

TLeela said:


> View attachment 2580118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fave passenger &#128525;&#128150;



So beautiful! Is this the small or medium?


----------



## TLeela

bagloverny said:


> So beautiful! Is this the small or medium?




Thank you! I am so in love with it! It's the medium. It's such a great hold-all bag! Though it gets a little heavy but I can never put it down!


----------



## 2328

A very useful bag


----------



## noneyabusiness

so gorgeous!


----------



## noneyabusiness

Is this the micro size? I thought it was too small at first but it looks like the perfect size when worn!


----------



## pepita_anne

We are bag twins


----------



## bagsforrav

hannahchloe said:


> Me with my new Antigona black pebbled calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2565635




Is that a large size? I have been told they don't make that size anymore! I want a large one so bad.


----------



## Lena186

TLeela said:


> View attachment 2580118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fave passenger &#128525;&#128150;



We are bag twins


----------



## AntigonaLove

noneyabusiness said:


> Is this the micro size? I thought it was too small at first but it looks like the perfect size when worn!


 
Yes it is the micro! I use to think like you but its really the perfect size since summer is approaching! There is enough room for your wallet, cream, sunglasses and maybe a little more!


----------



## msharp2587

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!


I have this same baby. I love the color it looks great on you. I'm 5'4 and tend to wear the shoulder strap more then I thought I would. I make up outfits just to continue to wear this bag, just don;t want to put it down!


----------



## amq

AntigonaLove said:


> View attachment 2580540
> 
> 
> Me and my pandora mini this morning! I'm into the small bag trend!


I love your mini
it is great
i have been wanting one for a while and i am hoping to find a great mini next week in italy.
i think it is the perfect small bag!
congrats on your bi-color.


----------



## diorme

Me and my Pandora out for a day of spring shopping


----------



## hrhsunshine

diorme said:


> Me and my Pandora out for a day of spring shopping
> View attachment 2588353



OMG! How totally cute u look! Ur flats even match some of the roses!


----------



## diorme

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! How totally cute u look! Ur flats even match some of the roses!




Hehe thanks! That was what I was going for


----------



## rangeles

taking out the givenchy antigona for some chili cheese dogs and Parmesan fries.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

diorme said:


> Me and my Pandora out for a day of spring shopping
> View attachment 2588353




Nice styling!!! If I to wear that amazing floral print pandora I will also paired in with a black and white outfit to give highlight to the bag. Thanks for sharing your mod pic


----------



## calrais

Me and my pandora! Black and white combo!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rangeles said:


> View attachment 2593755
> 
> 
> taking out the givenchy antigona for some chili cheese dogs and Parmesan fries.



Antigona is chic and cool but not a snob. She can certainly enjoy some greasy comfort food.


----------



## saintgermain

2328 said:


> A very useful bag



love the texture


----------



## diorme

jadeaymanalac said:


> Nice styling!!! If I to wear that amazing floral print pandora I will also paired in with a black and white outfit to give highlight to the bag. Thanks for sharing your mod pic



Thank you, that's so sweet! I'm happy to share! 


Rangeles, ooh looks delicious! I love having my bag as one of my dinner companions lol


----------



## medievalbun

TLeela said:


> View attachment 2580118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fave passenger &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56470;


 
So pretty!


----------



## doubleofour

My new love  
I am 5ft1" , antigona small is just right for me


----------



## HelenaOfficial

At the Givenchy cocktail party


----------



## hannahchloe

bagsforrav said:


> Is that a large size? I have been told they don't make that size anymore! I want a large one so bad.


Hi.. It's a medium. I have not seen large in the stores. 3 sizes available - Medium, Small and Mini. 

How tall are you ?! The Medium is a good size as its not a very light bag compared to my other Givenchy bags. 

Hope you get to find your dream bag ! If you do.. Love to see some mod shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.


----------



## Picard

I love it! Perfect colors!


----------



## calrais

shi.ying said:


> Hi, may i know where you got this goatskin with GHW?



Sorry for late late reply... I got them over reebonz sg website...


----------



## sandysandiego

I love this look!  Your Panda looks more taupe than grey.  Has it changed color or is it just my monitor?



hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sandysandiego said:


> I love this look!  Your Panda looks more taupe than grey.  Has it changed color or is it just my monitor?



Thank you! No the color hasn't changed IRL.  I think it is just the lighting and the colors I am wearing.  Mine has always been taupe-ish color.  Plenty of dark grey going on but you definitely see warmer (brown) tones coming through.  I definitely did not want a straight grey color...wanted more warmth and earthiness to it.  This was the ideal blend.


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.



Girlfriend! You are so rocking the panda and the bal jacket. Rock chic perfection! Now this is what I call style :urock:


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Girlfriend! You are so rocking the panda and the bal jacket. Rock chic perfection! Now this is what I call style :urock:



LOL! Thank you girl!!  Mommies ROCK!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.


You look so chic, ready to go, and comfortable!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> You look so chic, ready to go, and comfortable!



Thank u! Was warm too.  Once I break in my moto, I will be even more comfy.  I am in the squeaky leather phase.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.




Rock and Roll!!! So
Edgy so cool!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Rock and Roll!!! So
> Edgy so cool!!!



Thank u sweetie!


----------



## sambalsotong

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.




Love the rock chic look!


----------



## sambalsotong

That week in East London with my week old mini Ant. I am crazy in love with it! 

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...D-B07B-4CC6-834D-51B7892BFCD5_zpsfibiepdc.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

sambalsotong said:


> Love the rock chic look!



Thank u! U r so cute with ur mini Ant! Love it on u!


----------



## kkaatt0206

Hi. My sister bought this bag just a month ago and she accidentally dripped alcohol/sanitizer on this bag. 
Does anyone here know how to remove this stain? Thank you!


----------



## Youshie

kkaatt0206 said:


> Hi. My sister bought this bag just a month ago and she accidentally dripped alcohol/sanitizer on this bag.
> Does anyone here know how to remove this stain? Thank you!
> View attachment 2609772


Oh No&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## hrhsunshine

kkaatt0206 said:


> Hi. My sister bought this bag just a month ago and she accidentally dripped alcohol/sanitizer on this bag.
> Does anyone here know how to remove this stain? Thank you!
> View attachment 2609772




Oh no, did it just happen? I would have expected it to just evaporate rather than leave a stain. Perhaps a little more time if it is a new stain?


----------



## kkaatt0206

..


----------



## kkaatt0206

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh no, did it just happen? I would have expected it to just evaporate rather than leave a stain. Perhaps a little more time if it is a new stain?




What do you mean by that? Hehe sigh.. I just asked a bag cleaner here and she said this ba should undergo a color restoration and it would cost $100. O.0 i'd rather ask my sister to use it and let it clean after a year or two. Lol


----------



## hrhsunshine

kkaatt0206 said:


> What do you mean by that? Hehe sigh.. I just asked a bag cleaner here and she said this ba should undergo a color restoration and it would cost $100. O.0 i'd rather ask my sister to use it and let it clean after a year or two. Lol



I mean, when did this happen? We don't know if it happened same day or a couple days go from your post.  Sometimes time can help certain types of damage fade or improve. I have never dealt with alcohol/sanitizer like this.  If you decide to go with color restoration, be sure to ask how it will affect the texture of the leather. Sometimes leather texture changes with color / dye restoration. Good luck.


----------



## kkaatt0206

hrhsunshine said:


> I mean, when did this happen? We don't know if it happened same day or a couple days go from your post.  Sometimes time can help certain types of damage fade or improve. I have never dealt with alcohol/sanitizer like this.  If you decide to go with color restoration, be sure to ask how it will affect the texture of the leather. Sometimes leather texture changes with color / dye restoration. Good luck.




This happened around mid of april. I forgot to ask about that, thanks for reminding! does givenchy store have warranty for this?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Someone spilled red wine on one of my Pandoras that was light grey suede and it all came out simply by using water and blotting it over and over&#8230;I think the key was keeping it wet and blotting, not rubbing.  I don't know if it will be too late since it's dried out, but it's worth a try.  Another idea would be taking it to a professional cleaner and having it looked at.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kkaatt0206 said:


> This happened around mid of april. I forgot to ask about that, thanks for reminding! does givenchy store have warranty for this?



No, designers won't offer any kind of warranty to cover mishaps.


----------



## kikay1024

I came across with this medium
Antigona during my recent trip to
Patis. I think that it's a little big for my petite frame. But the color is soooo nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

kikay1024 said:


> View attachment 2610963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across with this medium
> Antigona during my recent trip to
> Patis. I think that it's a little big for my petite frame. But the color is soooo nice!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful! You may want to consider the small.  It holds enough for daily use.


----------



## Lena186

kikay1024 said:


> View attachment 2610963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across with this medium
> Antigona during my recent trip to
> Patis. I think that it's a little big for my petite frame. But the color is soooo nice!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful shade of blue, and IMO it looks nice on you. I don't find it to be overwhelming. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ava1234

tatertot said:


> The scarf I paired with my studded Ant today.



Stunning!


----------



## PurseACold

I also don't think it looks too big on you.  And the color is gorgeous....


----------



## mmmilkman

With my favorite Panda.


----------



## roxanana

somewhat ghetto pic of Panda out for dinner ! I adore her 

Medium in Old Pepe Burgundy *swoon*


----------



## nrr_md

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.



You are making me want a panda LOL
Love your outfit!


----------



## shirrlz

mmmilkman said:


> With my favorite Panda.


great bag


----------



## mmmilkman

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! You may want to consider the small.  It holds enough for daily use.



+1


----------



## sandysandiego

Great look!  This color is amazing on you!


roxanana said:


> somewhat ghetto pic of Panda out for dinner ! I adore her
> 
> Medium in Old Pepe Burgundy *swoon*


----------



## hrhsunshine

mmmilkman said:


> With my favorite Panda.



Lovin' the classic black on you!



roxanana said:


> somewhat ghetto pic of Panda out for dinner ! I adore her
> 
> Medium in Old Pepe Burgundy *swoon*



Lol! Is that a classy bathroom shot?   Burgundy panda looks great with your leather jacket!


----------



## roxanana

hrhsunshine said:


> Lovin' the classic black on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Is that a classy bathroom shot?   Burgundy panda looks great with your leather jacket!



It's a klassy bathroom shot for sure  thank you!


----------



## Meebah12

mmmilkman said:


> With my favorite Panda.


Nice mod shot!


----------



## domidomidomiii

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o676/dominiquedadd123/7FF170E0-AA5B-4A81-8C7D-046A9C6BF764_zpsikq1fhxj.jpg

My recent purchase! Medium Antigona- Black smooth leather


----------



## rockstarmish

Finally took my cobalt Mini Pandora yesterday


----------



## kkaatt0206

Hi. What panda colors are hard to find?)


----------



## Damier Dme

2328 said:


> A very useful bag


Gorgeous! Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Finally took my cobalt Mini Pandora yesterday



Great blue! Looks perfect on u. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> Great blue! Looks perfect on u. Thanks for sharing!




Thank you so much. I really like her. So comfortable to carry around. No strain whatsoever  Thank you for making me share too!


----------



## roxanana

rockstarmish said:


> Finally took my cobalt Mini Pandora yesterday


I have a medium but want a mini sooo bad! stunning


----------



## rockstarmish

roxanana said:


> I have a medium but want a mini sooo bad! stunning



Thank you! You should go for it! The mini is a great size and it can fit so much too&#9786;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know if I have ever done a Pandora modshot. So here is medium anthracite pepe pandora with my new Bal moto jacket.



Tough to get the words out because I just fainted, lol!!!!!!!! Sunnie, this outfit is killer on you! Love your grey Panda, love your Moto, love those skinnys and ummmm that belt??? Smokin! 

Sunnie von Sunshine............you're a covergirl!







kikay1024 said:


> View attachment 2610963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across with this medium
> Antigona during my recent trip to
> Patis. I think that it's a little big for my petite frame. But the color is soooo nice!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


This color is sooooooooooooo beautiful!  I love it on you too!







mmmilkman said:


> With my favorite Panda.


I can see why it is your favorite, it is truly perfection on you!  Looks good and broken in too, just the way I like 'em!  Enjoy and keep rockin' it!







roxanana said:


> somewhat ghetto pic of Panda out for dinner ! I adore her
> 
> Medium in Old Pepe Burgundy *swoon*


 Love that color and distressing.  It is really beautiful on you!








rockstarmish said:


> Finally took my cobalt Mini Pandora yesterday


Fabulous on you, I completely adore that color!  Enjoy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

LoveHandbags! said:


> Tough to get the words out because I just fainted, lol!!!!!!!! Sunnie, this outfit is killer on you! Love your grey Panda, love your Moto, love those skinnys and ummmm that belt??? Smokin!
> 
> Sunnie von Sunshine............you're a covergirl!
> 
> Ha! Thank u dearest Love!!!! That is a kick u honed in on the belt. LOVE my belt!! Bought it like 15 yrs ago from a leather place in LA that makes belts and accessories from vintage leather.


----------



## fuyumi

Givenchy Antigona Fushia (small) 
.. got bored while waiting for the hubs in the fitting room.


----------



## _diorling_

fuyumi said:


> Givenchy Antigona Fushia (small)
> .. got bored while waiting for the hubs in the fitting room.



Wow....love the color!!! Suit you perfectly


----------



## hrhsunshine

fuyumi said:


> Givenchy Antigona Fushia (small)
> .. got bored while waiting for the hubs in the fitting room.



Great shot! Love the bag on u!


----------



## Tinabell68

here is my Givenchy...


----------



## Marlina

It's been a year since I've been in TPF. Busy with work and whatnot. Anyways, Here's some pics I've taken with my Givenchy Pandora for the past few months. 

Pandora in Dark Grey Pepe Washed Leather


----------



## Marlina

With my Nightingale ...It was an extremely hot day !! 






And the obsession continues ....The other bag i'm carrying is a Balanciaga Lune Satchel





This smaller Nightingale is SOOOO CUTE !!


----------



## shueaddict

waiting patiently for me on the coach, in my office


----------



## fuyumi

_diorling_ said:


> Wow....love the color!!! Suit you perfectly



Thx! I'm glad I got it in this colour. I realised it looked different with the outdoor lighting.






hrhsunshine said:


> Great shot! Love the bag on u!



Thanks! I'm sorry I couldn't focus too well as I couldn't see the front of the phone.


----------



## bagsforrav

Marlina said:


> With my Nightingale ...It was an extremely hot day !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the obsession continues ....The other bag i'm carrying is a Balanciaga Lune Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This smaller Nightingale is SOOOO CUTE !!





From Singapore??


----------



## yuki920923

Day out with my Antigona - best purchase ever


----------



## Marlina

bagsforrav said:


> From Singapore??


Yup


----------



## littlehanoi

Out picnic with my beautiful Antigona, perfect for mommy of a new baby!


----------



## BooIn

Strolling with my medium studded black Gale &#128526;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tinabell68 said:


> here is my Givenchy...



Great neutral bag! Looks so yummy!



Marlina said:


> It's been a year since I've been in TPF. Busy with work and whatnot. Anyways, Here's some pics I've taken with my Givenchy Pandora for the past few months.
> 
> Pandora in Dark Grey Pepe Washed Leather



Your shots are so much fun! Love your fun poses and contagious smile. Thanks for sharing!



shueaddict said:


> waiting patiently for me on the coach, in my office



Ah, the flames! Very cool bag!



yuki920923 said:


> Day out with my Antigona - best purchase ever



Yes, your Ant is definitely a great purchase! Love this bag! Love the cobalt blue you are wearing too.



littlehanoi said:


> Out picnic with my beautiful Antigona, perfect for mommy of a new baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633886
> View attachment 2633887



Congrats on your ultra-chic mommy bag! Glad you found the one that works for you.



BooIn said:


> Strolling with my medium studded black Gale &#128526;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637771



Wow, haven't seen this style in a long time. The studs are so cool. Not so in your face but definitely makes the bag unique.  Enjoy!


----------



## cookiecutter

Posted this picture in my reveal thread. Thought I'd post it here for reference on how the Antigona brown croc-embossed zip pouch looks being carried.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cookiecutter said:


> Posted this picture in my reveal thread. Thought I'd post it here for reference on how the Antigona brown croc-embossed zip pouch looks being carried.



OMG! Ultra chic!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## gagabag

Biking in Chicago


----------



## roxanana

gagabag said:


> Biking in Chicago
> View attachment 2639371


such perfection!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous I love the bubbled leather so much ! that was my second favorite after my geo to track down - simply amazing


----------



## gagabag

Thank you Roxanana!


----------



## Hone

AntigonaLove said:


> View attachment 2580540
> 
> 
> Me and my pandora mini this morning! I'm into the small bag trend!


----------



## Hone

rng422 said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona in action! I am beyond obsessed with this purse... The color is to die for  I also really like the size on me (I'm 5'3 for reference). Featuring it on my blog tomorrow! The link is below in my signature for all who are interested in more pics!


The bag color is indeed to die for.


----------



## LH405

Throwback to Mandalay Bay in Vegas with the mini shagreen gale!


----------



## hrhsunshine

So cute. How perfect for going out.


----------



## GemsBerry

Strolling with my small Gale during Winter getaway in Moscow


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> Strolling with my small Gale during Winter getaway in Moscow



Love how ur gales just pops!  Aubergine?


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Love how ur gales just pops!  Aubergine?



Thank you. yep, aubergine in goat.


----------



## pinksky777

At the gym!


----------



## misscheng

LH405 said:


> Throwback to Mandalay Bay in Vegas with the mini shagreen gale!


Love the way you are rocking the mini gale! How did you make your strap short and tucked under like that?


----------



## LH405

misscheng said:


> Love the way you are rocking the mini gale! How did you make your strap short and tucked under like that?



THank you! This is actually the older mini nightingale, not the micro. I think I got it in 2009. The leather is stingray and it came with a mini shoulder strap just like the bigger satchels. I usually just use the handles and not the strap. The mini is smaller than the newer micro by 2 inches both length and height. I own the micro too now and posted a pic with both for comparison in a reveal thread yesterday.


----------



## Sarass

Hello, does someone know what kind of Givenchy bag is that in picture? 
s03-lt.vinted.net/images/item_photos/722/343/851/158343227.jpg?1402240293


----------



## am2022

not the best pic... but here is my favorite travel bag... my 4 year old givenchy large nightingale!! 
yes it can be a bottomless pit sometimes but as long as i know everything i need is intact due to the industrial sized zippers, its all good.. at one point, i thought of using an organizer which i do have .. but haven't done it yet...


----------



## anniepop

This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha 

It goes absolutely everywhere with me!


----------



## PurseACold

anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!



Love it! I think I have the same bag, and I feel the same way (though I must admit I got nervous for your bag near the fountain )


----------



## moi et mes sacs

anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!


Wow you look fab!


----------



## hrhsunshine

amacasa said:


> not the best pic... but here is my favorite travel bag... my 4 year old givenchy large nightingale!!
> yes it can be a bottomless pit sometimes but as long as i know everything i need is intact due to the industrial sized zippers, its all good.. at one point, i thought of using an organizer which i do have .. but haven't done it yet...



Thanks for sharing. Gale is one of my fave travel bags too! 



anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!



Seriously, Ant may as well have fingers. I wear mine non-stop during the cooler months. Gale is my goto for spring summer. I LOVE ANTIGONA! She looks fab on u!


----------



## MAGJES

anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!



What a fabulous color!


----------



## glavyporter

Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


----------



## MAGJES

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!



That's beautiful!  What color is the hardware?


----------



## Meebah12

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


wow, that is stunning!


----------



## pursemate

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!





So pretty!!  I love how the Antigona can look so different depending on the color, texture, etc.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hrhsunshine

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!



Stunning! Always enjoying seeing the croc embossed!


----------



## PurseACold

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


Gorgeous!  Is the material nubuck?


----------



## glavyporter

MAGJES said:


> That's beautiful!  What color is the hardware?


Its a very light gold, it also looks like silver at certain angles.


----------



## glavyporter

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!  Is the material nubuck?


Yup! Croc embossed nubuck!


----------



## PurseACold

glavyporter said:


> Yup! Croc embossed nubuck!


How is it to take care of the nubuck?  Any particular worries you have, or is it pretty durable?  I'm asking because I'm thinking of buying one of the fall Antigona bags in nubuck.  Thanks!!


----------



## am2022

very nice...
Ive had my croc stamped black antigona for more than a year all tied up in a gift box unused... 
let me take pics of her as well..


glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


----------



## emcosmo1639

PurseACold said:


> How is it to take care of the nubuck?  Any particular worries you have, or is it pretty durable?  I'm asking because I'm thinking of buying one of the fall Antigona bags in nubuck.  Thanks!!



I have a pandora in it and it's been very easy to take care of.  In fact, someone spilled red wine on mine only a week into having it--the stain came right out with just a little water.  I'm pretty tough on my bags and it's held up great!


----------



## glavyporter

PurseACold said:


> How is it to take care of the nubuck?  Any particular worries you have, or is it pretty durable?  I'm asking because I'm thinking of buying one of the fall Antigona bags in nubuck.  Thanks!!


At first I was so hesitant to buy it in the nubuck because I live in a very rainy city, but luckily its been great! I was recently in NY and it started to downpour and it got very wet but dried perfectly fine. A lot more durable than I initially thought.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> 
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!




This mod pic is perfection B)
You look so summery fresh and tdf antigona.


----------



## soxx

Sharing mine &#128525;


----------



## Loveshopz7

macristina29 said:


> View attachment 2571318


What size is this?hows the maintenance?does it color transfers?love the red trim on white...mind telling me the price?


----------



## hrhsunshine

soxx said:


> Sharing mine &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653018



Super cute! Esp with ur charms!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

soxx said:


> Sharing mine &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653018


That's so pretty!


----------



## soxx

moi et mes sacs said:


> That's so pretty!







hrhsunshine said:


> Super cute! Esp with ur charms!




Thanks! I'm so loving my pink pandora!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Woohoo my first Givenchy! In action on m&#375; pretty bed sheet


----------



## PurseACold

Smellyfeet said:


> Woohoo my first Givenchy! In action on m&#375; pretty bed sheet
> 
> View attachment 2655835



Welcome to your new beauty! What a great color for summer and fall!


----------



## rycechica1016

Smellyfeet said:


> Woohoo my first Givenchy! In action on m&#375; pretty bed sheet
> 
> View attachment 2655835




very pretty! congrats&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## HotRedBag

Nice handbags!


----------



## aliceanna

My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):


----------



## hrhsunshine

aliceanna said:


> My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):
> 
> View attachment 2660115
> View attachment 2660116



You look absolutely stunning! OOOO LA LA! Beautiful!


----------



## alimacbon

aliceanna said:


> My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):
> 
> View attachment 2660115
> View attachment 2660116


You look gorgeous,what a beautiful color match,i never thought orange and blue could look soooo good together,would you mind sharing how much you got it for? Im from asia so i can compare the price here in my area.TIA


----------



## am2022

i agree ... so very pretty!!!
here is miss raisin lucrezia's maiden voyage!!!


----------



## PurseACold

aliceanna said:


> My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):
> 
> View attachment 2660115
> View attachment 2660116


Gorgeous.  Can't get enough of that blue!


----------



## hrhsunshine

amacasa said:


> i agree ... so very pretty!!!
> here is miss raisin lucrezia's maiden voyage!!!



Yea! She looks fabulous! Enjoy her


----------



## jadeaymanalac

aliceanna said:


> My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):
> 
> View attachment 2660115
> View attachment 2660116




You look gorgeous and the contrast of your dress to your stunning blue ant is perfection. Love your style.


----------



## hasana

Finally got my hands on one of these babies!! Have been lusting after this forever!
Just brings every one of my outfits together. Love Love Love


----------



## sparks1007

aliceanna said:


> My new Small Antigona (found via Farfetch):
> 
> View attachment 2660115
> View attachment 2660116



Wow. You look amazing! Which blue is that?


----------



## hrhsunshine

hasana said:


> Finally got my hands on one of these babies!! Have been lusting after this forever!
> Just brings every one of my outfits together. Love Love Love



Fabulous little bag! Congrats!


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2664095
> View attachment 2664096



So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## WaitingMiro

just got it last Sunday


----------



## Gvamty

WaitingMiro said:


> View attachment 2664342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it last Sunday




Very cute! I got the green version of this on sale! Wonder if the red was on sale too!


----------



## PurseACold

WaitingMiro said:


> View attachment 2664342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it last Sunday


Congratulations! She's a deep red beauty! Is it the mini or the small?


----------



## WaitingMiro

I got this on sale as well


----------



## Gvamty

WaitingMiro said:


> I got this on sale as well




Oh aweosme! May I ask which store had the red?


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> So cute!! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## WaitingMiro

Gvamty said:


> Oh aweosme! May I ask which store had the red?




I am in Canada and I got this at Holt Renfrew


----------



## am2022

Raisin / Aubergine Lucrezia!


----------



## k_elizabeth

amacasa said:


> Raisin / Aubergine Lucrezia!




Wow- love this color!


----------



## pinksky777

At the gym.


----------



## hrhsunshine

WaitingMiro said:


> View attachment 2664342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it last Sunday



Super cute and love the color!



amacasa said:


> Raisin / Aubergine Lucrezia!



The Aubergine is definitely one of my top fave purples in the handbag world.



pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2670544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the gym.



Look great on you!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Doing some lil shopping at Lane Crawford  with Antigona Tote bag resting on the floor 




Plus here me trying on this cute Obsedia. LOOOOVE


----------



## notsogirly

Do they have givenchy sale in Hong Kong now?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Doing some lil shopping at Lane Crawford  with Antigona Tote bag resting on the floor
> 
> View attachment 2670779
> 
> 
> Plus here me trying on this cute Obsedia. LOOOOVE
> 
> View attachment 2670782



ACK! So jealous! Wish I were there to shop with you!
Obsedia is so cute. Be good. You're still on a ban.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

notsogirly said:


> Do they have givenchy sale in Hong Kong now?




Yes! I saw a blue medium Antigona priced after discount around $750 




hrhsunshine said:


> ACK! So jealous! Wish I were there to shop with you!
> Obsedia is so cute. Be good. You're still on a ban.




I'm telling you its so tempting. LOL
But I need to be GOOD and stick on my ban boohoo


----------



## PurseACold

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yes! I saw a blue medium Antigona priced after discount around $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you its so tempting. LOL
> But I need to be GOOD and stick on my ban boohoo


I feel your pain.  I just found a black medium Obsedia tote for just over $1,000 (including taxes, etc.).  Am trying to behave, so I'm going to let it go....


----------



## hrhsunshine

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yes! I saw a blue medium Antigona priced after discount around $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you its so tempting. LOL
> But I need to be GOOD and stick on my ban boohoo



Oh for crying out loud! $750??? I would need the discipline of a Buddhist monk!


----------



## pinksky777

My two most used bags, (nvr thinking the mini antigona would be one of them)!


----------



## alimacbon

jadeaymanalac said:


> Doing some lil shopping at Lane Crawford  with Antigona Tote bag resting on the floor
> 
> View attachment 2670779
> 
> 
> Plus here me trying on this cute Obsedia. LOOOOVE
> 
> View attachment 2670782


You look very chic with that shirt,and the bag looks cute on you too.Did you get it?


----------



## alimacbon

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yes! I saw a blue medium Antigona priced after discount around $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you its so tempting. LOL
> But I need to be GOOD and stick on my ban boohoo


Wow you're so lucky to be in a place where Givenchy holds great sale,unlike here in PH. $750 is an amazing deal.Buy it for me pleease:giggles:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

PurseACold said:


> I feel your pain.  I just found a black medium Obsedia tote for just over $1,000 (including taxes, etc.).  Am trying to behave, so I'm going to let it go....



Waaaa! $1000 for Obsedia tote!? My gawd! Though I am very proud of you for resisting temptation ahahaha



hrhsunshine said:


> Oh for crying out loud! $750??? I would need the discipline of a Buddhist monk!



Correct! I almost cried when I put the antigona back.  



alimacbon said:


> You look very chic with that shirt,and the bag looks cute on you too.Did you get it?



Thanks the shirt is also Givenchy  i want to adopt it but likewise said before I'm on ban and I need to behave  



alimacbon said:


> Wow you're so lucky to be in a place where Givenchy holds great sale,unlike here in PH. $750 is an amazing deal.Buy it for me pleease:giggles:



Ikr! The $750 price actually only given to members (like me) only because members could get 10% more. I do have few friends in manila who asked me favors to buy them bags shoes before like chanel & prada. And to avoid being taxed heavily I just use a "balikbayan" box to send there stuff, its cheaper and safer from custom agent. Hahaha


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pinksky777 said:


> My two most used bags, (nvr thinking the mini antigona would be one of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671315




Love the color of you bal


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> My two most used bags, (nvr thinking the mini antigona would be one of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671315



Wow! I am surprised too! Never think of smaller bags being one of the most worn. My haleart has a special place for Bals too.


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! I am surprised too! Never think of smaller bags being one of the most worn. My haleart has a special place for Bals too.




Yea I've been a bal devotee for years now but there's just something so chic and simple about this bag! I honestly can't bring myself to use another bag lately, I'm obsessed haha.


----------



## pinksky777

Some Instagram pics of my ootd featuring my mini antigona!


----------



## WaitingMiro

this is the small , I am carrying her all the time these days , loving it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2675777
> View attachment 2675782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Instagram pics of my ootd featuring my mini antigona!




Super cute! She looks great on you!


----------



## csara

jadeaymanalac said:


> Yes! I saw a blue medium Antigona priced after discount around $750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you its so tempting. LOL
> But I need to be GOOD and stick on my ban boohoo


Where and when did see a blue antigona for 750? Is that USD?  Need it!


----------



## hasana

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


OMG!! This bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## hasana

glavyporter said:


> Heres my Antigona I got a couple months ago from Barneys Seattle!


What color is the leather? I just can't get over how gorgeous this bag is, already scouring the interwebs!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2675777
> View attachment 2675782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Instagram pics of my ootd featuring my mini antigona!



I have been wanting to see photos of this bag, it's adorable!


----------



## mmmilkman

Apologies for the sleepy smile. Black Panda week.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So here's how I wore my baby, the Pandora medium in dark blue/purple Pepe leather, to work today. It's summer, all our bosses are gone and those of us left in the office have almost nothing to do, hence the casual look.


----------



## PurseACold

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's how I wore my baby, the Pandora medium in dark blue/purple Pepe leather, to work today. It's summer, all our bosses are gone and those of us left in the office have almost nothing to do, hence the casual look.


Great styling!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mmmilkman said:


> View attachment 2689173
> 
> 
> Apologies for the sleepy smile. Black Panda week.



Those kids wearing you out?  Love the black panda against the happy colors.



PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's how I wore my baby, the Pandora medium in dark blue/purple Pepe leather, to work today. It's summer, all our bosses are gone and those of us left in the office have almost nothing to do, hence the casual look.



Cute! Great casual office look. Love the Bal bracelet too.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mmmilkman said:


> View attachment 2689173
> 
> 
> Apologies for the sleepy smile. Black Panda week.




Love the color blocking outfit man!!! Awesome as always!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So here's how I wore my baby, the Pandora medium in dark blue/purple Pepe leather, to work today. It's summer, all our bosses are gone and those of us left in the office have almost nothing to do, hence the casual look.



Your bag looks sooo cute on you!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

StarBrite310 said:


> Your bag looks sooo cute on you!


 
Thank you so much! I'm really, REALLY happy with it! 



PurseACold said:


> Great styling!


 
Glad you like it! 



hrhsunshine said:


> Cute! Great casual office look. Love the Bal bracelet too.


 
Thank you! I love me som Bal bracelets, too.  I've got this one in three different colors (red, white and blue), but I'm dyyyying to get another one. And, of course, a Bal bag to match. Haha!


----------



## pepita_anne

I love birthdays!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pepita_anne said:


> I love birthdays!



Aww! So sweet! Great fun pop and such an awesomely chic mommy bag too.


----------



## PurseACold

pepita_anne said:


> I love birthdays!


What a sweet gift! One of my favorite shades.


----------



## Meebah12

pepita_anne said:


> I love birthdays!


happy birthday!  what size?  I like!


----------



## GemsBerry

pepita_anne said:


> I love birthdays!



she is perfect!


----------



## pinksky777

My new version of my mini antigona! Not a scratch on it! Haha


----------



## Lena186

My medium Antigona in shiny black
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bittersweetblvd

tried on the roses lucrezia and antigona!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/339UDPWnuzVk2JHMsdAUZa2sSzn5uzzitjH3xebSiHg?feat=directlink

and eventually bought the mini lucrezia with chains!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cUNBtVpZKyZtawjHsmkT7q2sSzn5uzzitjH3xebSiHg?feat=directlink


----------



## PurseACold

bittersweetblvd said:


> tried on the roses lucrezia and antigona!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/339UDPWnuzVk2JHMsdAUZa2sSzn5uzzitjH3xebSiHg?feat=directlink
> 
> and eventually bought the mini lucrezia with chains!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cUNBtVpZKyZtawjHsmkT7q2sSzn5uzzitjH3xebSiHg?feat=directlink


Congratulations! I really like that model of Luc. The chains make it special.


----------



## pepita_anne

hrhsunshine said:


> Aww! So sweet! Great fun pop and such an awesomely chic mommy bag too.



Thank you!!!


----------



## vda

My Givenchy clutches


----------



## bittersweetblvd

PurseACold said:


> Congratulations! I really like that model of Luc. The chains make it special.



thanks! I actually bought two of the lucrezia one for myself and one for my cousin but she just got an antigona so I am thinking whether I should return it. anyway the mini size is really roomy and easy to carry!


----------



## bittersweetblvd

took my mini lucrezia out for a spin yesterday!


----------



## dodgygirl

bittersweetblvd said:


> took my mini lucrezia out for a spin yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2695608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695604



Very nice photo, makes me want one  Thanks for posting~


----------



## dada_

Smellyfeet said:


> Woohoo my first Givenchy! In action on m&#375; pretty bed sheet
> 
> View attachment 2655835



She is so lovely!


----------



## pepita_anne

Meebah12 said:


> happy birthday!  what size?  I like!



Thank you, it is small.


----------



## pepita_anne

GemsBerry said:


> she is perfect!



THank you!


----------



## juliapham2812

Go out with my new givenchy tshirt


----------



## juliapham2812

With givenchy sweater


----------



## Jengybengy

juliapham2812 said:


> With givenchy sweater


looks great on u!


----------



## Jengybengy

bittersweetblvd said:


> took my mini lucrezia out for a spin yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2695608
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695604


to die for!!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Lounging day


----------



## natalia0128

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2700387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounging day



is that small size or mini size


----------



## pinksky777

natalia0128 said:


> is that small size or mini size




It's the mini.


----------



## AEGIS

anniepop said:


> This Givenchy Antigona is like my extended limb haha
> 
> It goes absolutely everywhere with me!



this outfit is great


----------



## bittersweetblvd

Jengybengy said:


> to die for!!!!


thanks! =D


----------



## bittersweetblvd

juliapham2812 said:


> Go out with my new givenchy tshirt


love the bag!


----------



## nikimenz




----------



## nikimenz




----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2693405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new version of my mini antigona! Not a scratch on it! Haha



Super cute and classic combo! Congrats and enjoy her lots.



vda said:


> My Givenchy clutches



Fabulous clutches!



bittersweetblvd said:


> took my mini lucrezia out for a spin yesterday!



Love this little baby. The chains are so hot!



juliapham2812 said:


> With givenchy sweater



The shirt and sweater are fierce! Love the rottie with the cute pink mini SDJ!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nikimenz said:


>



The clutch looks great on you!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Me, myself, Furigami, & Pandora


----------



## Picard

The Orange color is amazing!


----------



## vda

nikimenz said:


>



May I ask what size this is?


----------



## yl777

My Antigona in my music studio


----------



## Meebah12

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Me, myself, Furigami, & Pandora
> 
> View attachment 2706080


Is that a small panda?


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Meebah12 said:


> Is that a small panda?




It's actually a medium


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Picard said:


> The Orange color is amazing!




Thanks, I've been loving it to pieces lol


----------



## PinkPeonies

Serious love for my newest addition.


----------



## Lena186

PinkPeonies said:


> Serious love for my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 2715393
> 
> View attachment 2715394



Is this more of a dove grey or light blue?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

PinkPeonies said:


> Serious love for my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 2715393
> 
> View attachment 2715394



I love your outfits!! The bag is a stunner!!!! What size is she?
Can you share how tall you are? The bag is a perfect size for your frame.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Lena186 said:


> Is this more of a dove grey or light blue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




More a dove grey. I find it has lilac undertones plus the slate blue contrast edges makes it really pop.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Pavla said:


> I love your outfits!! The bag is a stunner!!!! What size is she?
> 
> Can you share how tall you are? The bag is a perfect size for your frame.




Thank you so much! I'm 5" and this is the small. I used to have the large and that was enormous!


----------



## vda

My rottweiler &#128571;


----------



## ebayBAGS

PinkPeonies said:


> Serious love for my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 2715393
> 
> View attachment 2715394



Love the top look. And your bag is a stunner!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Me, myself, Furigami, & Pandora



Love how fun this orange is! 



yl777 said:


> My Antigona in my music studio



Lovely classic neutral. Looks great next to the piano 



PinkPeonies said:


> Serious love for my newest addition.



Congrats on your newest! So glad to see you back.



vda said:


> My rottweiler &#128571;



Totally.... FIERCE! LOVE IT!


----------



## MrH

Take my dog for action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PinkPeonies

ebayBAGS said:


> Love the top look. And your bag is a stunner!



Thank you


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats on your newest! So glad to see you back.



Thanks Sun!


----------



## nikimenz

vda said:


> May I ask what size this is?



The only size I think? 
something like 19x30cm?


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## NikkiRE




----------



## yl777

NikkiRE said:


> View attachment 2720068



What a stunning colour!


----------



## Liali

Took my new medium Anti to work for the first time today  love her


----------



## PurseACold

Liali said:


> Took my new medium Anti to work for the first time today  love her


She's a classic beauty.  Perfect for work!  (But then again, for what isn't she perfect? )


----------



## Liali

PurseACold said:


> She's a classic beauty.  Perfect for work!  (But then again, for what isn't she perfect? )



You're so right  perfect for pretty much every occasion!


----------



## vincent ko

Me and my metallic orange Givenchy mini pandora box.


----------



## gis08

I have to agree that the pandora is the best travelling bag. So comfortable. And im thinking of getting the small Pandora now :/

Here is me with my mini pandora looking at sunglasses in Dior Starhill KL.


I was also wearing my confetti skater shoes to KL.


----------



## dianahuang

I was wearing my mini panda when traveling to bangkok. The mini is very roomy and i really like the goat skin leather. It's very light weight and worry-free. And it really suits pregnant lady like me &#128513;


----------



## PurseACold

dianahuang said:


> I was wearing my mini panda when traveling to bangkok. The mini is very roomy and i really like the goat skin leather. It's very light weight and worry-free. And it really suits pregnant lady like me &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724447



You look amazing. Great outfit with the perfect bag. It's a great look: a mini panda and a mini baby belly.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2719282





NikkiRE said:


> View attachment 2720068





Liali said:


> Took my new medium Anti to work for the first time today  love her



OMG! I love it! A parade of Antigonas!!! Beautiful bags ladies!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

vincent ko said:


> Me and my metallic orange Givenchy mini pandora box.



I knew u would rock this bag! I love it on u. OMG, ur hair is TDF. Love the color and the cut! 



gis08 said:


> I have to agree that the pandora is the best travelling bag. So comfortable. And im thinking of getting the small Pandora now :/
> 
> Here is me with my mini pandora looking at sunglasses in Dior Starhill KL.
> View attachment 2723561
> 
> I was also wearing my confetti skater shoes to KL.
> View attachment 2723565



Totally agree! I wore it on my last plane trip and it was perfect for my essentials while I lugged a tote filled with goodies for my kids. The confetti shoes r super cute too.



dianahuang said:


> I was wearing my mini panda when traveling to bangkok. The mini is very roomy and i really like the goat skin leather. It's very light weight and worry-free. And it really suits pregnant lady like me &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724447



Absolutely a great travel bag! How adorable is this bag on u with that cute tummy? U look fabulous!!!


----------



## NikkiRE

yl777 said:


> What a stunning colour!



Thank you so much I had some reservations about it but now I love it !


----------



## Mhen016

vincent ko said:


> Me and my metallic orange Givenchy mini pandora box.


Love the Color


----------



## dianahuang

hrhsunshine said:


> Absolutely a great travel bag! How adorable is this bag on u with that cute tummy? U look fabulous!!!



Thanks darling


----------



## rockstarmish

vincent ko said:


> Me and my metallic orange Givenchy mini pandora box.


! You look gorgeous! I think this is the best photo of someone rocking a Pandora box that I've ever seen.  I grow more in love with this bag now! How are the creases you talked about before?


----------



## vincent ko

rockstarmish said:


> ! You look gorgeous! I think this is the best photo of someone rocking a Pandora box that I've ever seen.  I grow more in love with this bag now! How are the creases you talked about before?


OMG thank you so much! Now I'm even more confident to rock this bag, hehe. I touched the creases but I think there's another layer of material that covers the creases part of the material (if that makes sense). I'm just hoping that it wouldn't peel off or starts to crack.


----------



## wobertow

PinkPeonies said:


> Serious love for my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 2715393
> 
> View attachment 2715394




Hi!!! It's soo beautiful!! Can i ask what color and size this is? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## wobertow

Walking around the mall with my princess&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Juliela

wobertow said:


> Walking around the mall with my princess&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> What a trio of cuteness!  The mini 'gale suits you so well!


----------



## wobertow

Juliela said:


> wobertow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walking around the mall with my princess&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> What a trio of cuteness!  The mini 'gale suits you so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear&#128536;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## jadeaymanalac

wobertow said:


> Walking around the mall with my princess&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2732836
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Super adorable &#128525;


----------



## wobertow

jadeaymanalac said:


> Super adorable &#128525;




Thanks!!!!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## natot

Just purchased my first nightingale studded fall 2014. Here are the pictures:


----------



## Juliela

natot said:


> Just purchased my first nightingale studded fall 2014. Here are the pictures:


Wow, this is stunning!  Is it a medium or small?  Enjoy your new treasure!!


----------



## natot

Juliela said:


> Wow, this is stunning!  Is it a medium or small?  Enjoy your new treasure!!



This is medium. Initially I wanted to buy the plain one without studs and with lambskin but unfortunately they did not have it in hong kong. But turned out the studded one looks more edgy and unique than those without studs.


----------



## mmmilkman

Mod shots with my Mini and my Moyen (my big Givenchy bags were getting neglected.)


----------



## hrhsunshine

wobertow said:


> Walking around the mall with my princess&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Super cute! And the bag is great too. 



natot said:


> Just purchased my first nightingale studded fall 2014. Here are the pictures:



The new studded! Congrats! Pls share mod shots when you can.



mmmilkman said:


> Mod shots with my Mini and my Moyen (my big Givenchy bags were getting neglected.)



Love both on you! The mini is such a great little bag.


----------



## mmmilkman

hrhsunshine said:


> Love both on you! The mini is such a great little bag.



Aww thanks for the compliment  I have to agree, it's hard to switch to a bigger bag after using the Mini. It's the perfect little bag.


----------



## gillyweed

Ready for fall weather with my distressed patent mini! Pretty sure the official color is black but it's quite the chameleon in different lighting.


----------



## hrhsunshine

gillyweed said:


> View attachment 2744559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for fall weather with my distressed patent mini! Pretty sure the official color is black but it's quite the chameleon in different lighting.



Wow, what a stunner. You are right about it being a chameleon. Looks amazing!


----------



## PurseACold

gillyweed said:


> View attachment 2744559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for fall weather with my distressed patent mini! Pretty sure the official color is black but it's quite the chameleon in different lighting.


That's a special Panda.  I love the distressed patent.


----------



## mmmilkman

gillyweed said:


> View attachment 2744559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for fall weather with my distressed patent mini! Pretty sure the official color is black but it's quite the chameleon in different lighting.



Wow such a unique color! Would you have any other pics with it?


----------



## gillyweed

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I actually wasn't expecting to love her as much as I do, but the color and patent finish makes a cool combination. 



mmmilkman said:


> Wow such a unique color! Would you have any other pics with it?





Here's another picture. Hard to capture a picture when the color actually does look black!


----------



## gillyweed

mmmilkman said:


> Wow such a unique color! Would you have any other pics with it?




Oops here's the picture


----------



## blackbobbypin

Here's mine with my aspinal of London passport case. I got my Antigona in Dec 2011 and there wasn't a day where I regret getting it. Super love!


----------



## hrhsunshine

blackbobbypin said:


> Here's mine with my aspinal of London passport case. I got my Antigona in Dec 2011 and there wasn't a day where I regret getting it. Super love!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## fifiluxe

christymarie340 said:


> And another


so awesome! looking fab with your beauty on your arm! love your wardrobe too....one day...a girl can dream....though the hubby does want to build our dream home so maybe if I'm lucky I'll get a walking in closet like yours! amazing!


----------



## Wiwina




----------



## blackbobbypin

hrhsunshine said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks babe! (:


----------



## PurseACold

Wiwina said:


> View attachment 2750542



Gorgeous!! Is that the mini in blue?


----------



## pinksky777

Sittin pretty.


----------



## the_lvlady

Casual sunday on a hot 100++F SoCal weather with my Givenchy medium bambi tote


----------



## vincent ko

Two weeks ago during NYFW.


----------



## rockstarmish

vincent ko said:


> Two weeks ago during NYFW.


 it! I've been hunting for a gunmetal one. How are the creases on the strap especially where the metal is?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Wiwina said:


> View attachment 2750542





pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2750763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin pretty.





the_lvlady said:


> Casual sunday on a hot 100++F SoCal weather with my Givenchy medium bambi tote
> View attachment 2750992





vincent ko said:


> Two weeks ago during NYFW.



LOVE all the shots everyone!!!  Your beauties were a great way to start the work week


----------



## Wiwina

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!! Is that the mini in blue?



Yup, thats mini in blue


----------



## pinksky777

En route in Montreal!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> En route in Montreal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757747



Love!!


----------



## vincent ko

rockstarmish said:


> it! I've been hunting for a gunmetal one. How are the creases on the strap especially where the metal is?


The creases are still good and with more use the whole strap will soften a little bit. Right now, when I try to use it as a handle, the larger part of the strap just bend instead of flopping down effortlessly.


----------



## rockstarmish

vincent ko said:


> The creases are still good and with more use the whole strap will soften a little bit. Right now, when I try to use it as a handle, the larger part of the strap just bend instead of flopping down effortlessly.


Thanks! And great to hear that it's holding up really well! I'm considering getting the one but it's priced at retail  but I'm so in love with it. I have to make sure that if I end up getting it it's not gonna have any problems in the future like cracking or what not. Argh! Do you know when Givenchy goes on sale?


----------



## vincent ko

rockstarmish said:


> Thanks! And great to hear that it's holding up really well! I'm considering getting the one but it's priced at retail  but I'm so in love with it. I have to make sure that if I end up getting it it's not gonna have any problems in the future like cracking or what not. Argh! Do you know when Givenchy goes on sale?


Yeah, I think this was worth the money that I've spent on this bag. I was actually lucky enough to get this bag while it was on sale. I believe I purchased this back in July, but, if you're waiting for sale I'm thinking maybe Thanksgiving or Halloween.


----------



## furfur11

My tricolor pandora


----------



## hrhsunshine

furfur11 said:


> My tricolor pandora



Beautiful! Pls share modshots when u can.


----------



## furfur11

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! Pls share modshots when u can.




Thanks dear! Okay, I will &#128522;


----------



## furfur11

Uploading a few more pics of my pandora. Love this bag so much


----------



## rockstarmish

vincent ko said:


> Yeah, I think this was worth the money that I've spent on this bag. I was actually lucky enough to get this bag while it was on sale. I believe I purchased this back in July, but, if you're waiting for sale I'm thinking maybe Thanksgiving or Halloween.


Thanks Vincent! You are a gem! I was thinking of checking the last week of November as that would technically be the last week of the season (fall). Or would that be too late?


----------



## solitudelove

furfur11 said:


> Uploading a few more pics of my pandora. Love this bag so much


LOVE your tricolour bag!!!! Is it the small size?


----------



## hrhsunshine

furfur11 said:


> Uploading a few more pics of my pandora. Love this bag so much




Looks perfect on you!


----------



## furfur11

solitudelove said:


> LOVE your tricolour bag!!!! Is it the small size?




Thanks! Yess, it is the small one  





hrhsunshine said:


> Looks perfect on you!




Thankss hrhsunshine!


----------



## AjadsBeauty

Me modelling my Givenchy Antigona Medium Smooth on my blog.


----------



## Sazzy3103

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my Givenchy Antigona Medium Smooth on my blog.


Beautiful. Love your shoes too


----------



## meithemeow

Medium Goatskin Antigona


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## hrhsunshine

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my Givenchy Antigona Medium Smooth on my blog.



You look absolutely beautiful! Yes, the shoes totally rock your outfit too!



meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2785020
> 
> 
> Medium Goatskin Antigona



The Ant looks great on you! So clean and sophisticated!


----------



## PurseACold

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my Givenchy Antigona Medium Smooth on my blog.


You look terrific. What a great ensemble!


----------



## Viana

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2785020
> 
> 
> Medium Goatskin Antigona
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Very nice!


----------



## stefinity

My Givenchy Antigona Medium in Oxblood, Grained leather. Photo doesnt do justice to the color, but im loving how structured this tote is! 

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3953/15496926950_2524992911.jpg

anyone finds that it's a tad on the heavier side too?


----------



## hrhsunshine

stefinity said:


> My Givenchy Antigona Medium in Oxblood, Grained leather. Photo doesnt do justice to the color, but im loving how structured this tote is!
> 
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3953/15496926950_2524992911.jpg
> 
> anyone finds that it's a tad on the heavier side too?



Looks lovely on u!! Congrats! I have smalls and mediums and really don't find them to be any heavier than most other bags.


----------



## stefinity

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks lovely on u!! Congrats! I have smalls and mediums and really don't find them to be any heavier than most other bags.


Thanks for letting me know! I realised actually mine's a small (not medium), the sizes get a little confusing since they have the mini too


----------



## crazy8baglady

stefinity said:


> My Givenchy Antigona Medium in Oxblood, Grained leather. Photo doesnt do justice to the color, but im loving how structured this tote is!
> 
> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3953/15496926950_2524992911.jpg
> 
> anyone finds that it's a tad on the heavier side too?


i recently got the small in light beige and i think it's pretty heavy too.  i find myself alternating between hand holding and using the shoulder strap.  i still totally love it, though!   love your color too!


----------



## TeeLVee

Used my Pandora in dark grey the whole day. It's so soft and light. I'm beyond content with this purchase.


----------



## PurseACold

TeeLVee said:


> Used my Pandora in dark grey the whole day. It's so soft and light. I'm beyond content with this purchase.


It looks great on you!  It's perfect for the season.


----------



## etien

TeeLVee said:


> Used my Pandora in dark grey the whole day. It's so soft and light. I'm beyond content with this purchase.


Fabulous - love how the color varies in different light, too


----------



## hrhsunshine

TeeLVee said:


> Used my Pandora in dark grey the whole day. It's so soft and light. I'm beyond content with this purchase.




Looks wonderful on you! Glad you are so happy with her!


----------



## TeeLVee

PurseACold said:


> It looks great on you!  It's perfect for the season.


Thank you so much!


----------



## TeeLVee

etien said:


> Fabulous - love how the color varies in different light, too


Thanks etien! The color do varies.


----------



## TeeLVee

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks wonderful on you! Glad you are so happy with her!


Thank you hrhsunshine!


----------



## yupi

i love your pandora box.


----------



## pinksky777

Mod shots


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinksky777 said:


> Mod shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813283
> View attachment 2813284
> View attachment 2813285


Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## j2my

Looks great on you! What size is ur bag?


----------



## pinksky777

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a gorgeous bag.







j2my said:


> Looks great on you! What size is ur bag?




Thanks girls  It's a size small btw!


----------



## Mswing

My early christmas gift


----------



## PurseACold

Mswing said:


> My early christmas gift
> View attachment 2818472


Gorgeous color!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mswing said:


> My early christmas gift
> View attachment 2818472



What a little beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## Wudge

Mswing said:


> My early christmas gift
> View attachment 2818472


Congratulations! A perfect Christmas colour.

Merry Christmas Mswing.


----------



## TeeLVee

Mswing said:


> My early christmas gift
> View attachment 2818472


Congrats! It very pretty!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

It's been a while


----------



## TeeLVee

Willeo Soeurs said:


> It's been a while


What a gorgeous clutch! Love your luc bag as well.


----------



## j2my

Mswing said:


> My early christmas gift
> View attachment 2818472




Beautiful colour!! I was considering that exact bag and colour too, but got the midnight blue instead.


----------



## j2my

My first Givenchy and loving it!! Medium Pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Willeo Soeurs said:


> It's been a while



So great to see you back! Definitely been a while. LOVE your clutch and Luc...and the Bal bracelet (triple tour?)....AND the leopard print shoes!


----------



## hrhsunshine

j2my said:


> My first Givenchy and loving it!! Medium Pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820078



Congrats on your first Gbag! Stunning deep blue! Enjoy her


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

TeeLVee said:


> What a gorgeous clutch! Love your luc bag as well.



Thanks!



hrhsunshine said:


> So great to see you back! Definitely been a while. LOVE your clutch and Luc...and the Bal bracelet (triple tour?)....AND the leopard print shoes!



Haha thanks! I was busy with my degree for the past few months


----------



## Meebah12

j2my said:


> my first givenchy and loving it!! Medium pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820078


fab!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

j2my said:


> My first Givenchy and loving it!! Medium Pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820078



Love the color!


----------



## TeeLVee

j2my said:


> My first Givenchy and loving it!! Medium Pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820078


Super love your pandora! Been wanting one in pepe also.


----------



## StyleWorld22

Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today


----------



## Sazzy3103

StyleWorld22 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today


It's just beautiful  Love your nail colour too.


----------



## StyleWorld22

Sazzy3103 said:


> It's just beautiful  Love your nail colour too.



Thank you  Your collection is TDF!!!!


----------



## PurseACold

StyleWorld22 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today


What a gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinksky777

StyleWorld22 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today




Love it


----------



## Sazzy3103

StyleWorld22 said:


> Thank you  Your collection is TDF!!!!


Thank you, that's so nice of you. I'm hoping to add a couple more Antigona's to my collection soon


----------



## lulu288100

furfur11 said:


> My tricolor pandora


So pretty!


----------



## lulu288100

dianahuang said:


> I was wearing my mini panda when traveling to bangkok. The mini is very roomy and i really like the goat skin leather. It's very light weight and worry-free. And it really suits pregnant lady like me &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724447


What a pretty color!


----------



## Lyra13

j2my said:


> My first Givenchy and loving it!! Medium Pandora in midnight blue. So happy!! &#128516;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820078


Stunning! This bag is on my hit list. I think it's my next acquisition. I really want the gold hardware, so I think I have to go with the pepe. The blue is simply gorgeous.


----------



## j2my

Lyra13 said:


> Stunning! This bag is on my hit list. I think it's my next acquisition. I really want the gold hardware, so I think I have to go with the pepe. The blue is simply gorgeous.



Thank you!!  The pepe is really nice, gives the leather some detail and texture. It is absolutely a gorgeous bag.  You won't regret getting one. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## hrhsunshine

StyleWorld22 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today



BEEEE-YOOOO-TEEEEE-FULLLLL!!! Love your nails too!
Cannot tell with the lighting in the photo...is the color black or blue?


----------



## StyleWorld22

hrhsunshine said:


> BEEEE-YOOOO-TEEEEE-FULLLLL!!! Love your nails too!
> Cannot tell with the lighting in the photo...is the color black or blue?



Thank you hrhsunshine! It is the black but also came in a gorgeous dark blue color as well. Couldn't get my hands on that one unfortunately. The grey croc in your avatar is stunning!


----------



## hrhsunshine

StyleWorld22 said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine! It is the black but also came in a gorgeous dark blue color as well. Couldn't get my hands on that one unfortunately. The grey croc in your avatar is stunning!



Thought it was black. Absolutely spectacular! LOVE!!

Thank you so much. My croc is nice to look at


----------



## HJPELK

hrhsunshine said:


> Thought it was black. Absolutely spectacular! LOVE!!
> 
> Thank you so much. My croc is nice to look at


I'm not sure if anyone on this blog is able to help me but here goes... I won a Givenchy bag in a Chinese Auction 2 weeks ago at a benefit dinner we were hosting for a good friend who is battling cancer. You all will probably laugh but I had NO idea what a Givenchy bag was. My 14 year old informed me! Anyways, is it possible someone could tell me if it's an authentic or a fake. I'd like to sell it and give the proceeds to my friend and her family to use for Christmas if it is an authentic. Not sure what to do or how to go about doing it though. Any help or suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

HJPELK said:


> I'm not sure if anyone on this blog is able to help me but here goes... I won a Givenchy bag in a Chinese Auction 2 weeks ago at a benefit dinner we were hosting for a good friend who is battling cancer. You all will probably laugh but I had NO idea what a Givenchy bag was. My 14 year old informed me! Anyways, is it possible someone could tell me if it's an authentic or a fake. I'd like to sell it and give the proceeds to my friend and her family to use for Christmas if it is an authentic. Not sure what to do or how to go about doing it though. Any help or suggestions would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!



You should try the online authentication services. Just google and they will pop up. Getting a free authentication for a Givenchy has criteria that must be met which you can find in my signature. Your request will not meet the criteria. Good luck.


----------



## viberzdae

will boutiques do checks for authenticity.?


----------



## viberzdae

exotic skins are cool.!!


----------



## viberzdae

such bright and happy colour.!!


----------



## viberzdae

Liali said:


> Took my new medium Anti to work for the first time today  love her



a versatile piece.!!


----------



## viberzdae

soxx said:


> Sharing mine &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653018



cute twilly.!!


----------



## viberzdae

hrhsunshine said:


> Great neutral bag! Looks so yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Your shots are so much fun! Love your fun poses and contagious smile. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the flames! Very cool bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your Ant is definitely a great purchase! Love this bag! Love the cobalt blue you are wearing too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your ultra-chic mommy bag! Glad you found the one that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, haven't seen this style in a long time. The studs are so cool. Not so in your face but definitely makes the bag unique.  Enjoy!



very unique bag. looks so good on you.!!


----------



## viberzdae

amacasa said:


> Not really a mod pic
> My givenchy antigona clutch in raisin / plum!!!



totally classy.!


----------



## viberzdae

new to this platform. still figuring how it works.!


----------



## pinksky777

Finally home after braving the weather to go to my favorite boutique Aritzia! Another day, another blanket scarf &#128540;


----------



## mecheers

Hi does anybody have any idea of the correct style name of this Lucrezia?
I thought I have seen this particular print in red and was looking for it like crazy.

The closest I could find was Lucrezia Mini Stamped Tejus and Crocodile 
(http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-lucrezia-mini-stamped-tejus-and-crocodile-in-black/GIVE-WY102/) but the mid panel seemed different?!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2830667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally home after braving the weather to go to my favorite boutique Aritzia! Another day, another blanket scarf &#128540;



You will have to model your latest find!


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> You will have to model your latest find!




I'll post a pic tomorrow of the both


----------



## am2022

Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!


----------



## am2022

One more sorry for the poor quality


----------



## MindyC

My first Givenchy item! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## TeeLVee

MindyC said:


> View attachment 2832114
> 
> My first Givenchy item! &#128522;&#128522;


Lovely clutch! It suits you well.


----------



## TeeLVee

amacasa said:


> Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!


Gorgeous antigona! Happy holidays as well.


----------



## hrhsunshine

amacasa said:


> Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!



Looks fabulous on u!!! Is it small or mini? Looks like small against ur frame and I cannot see your strap.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MindyC said:


> View attachment 2832114
> 
> My first Givenchy item! &#128522;&#128522;



Congrats on your first Givenchy! So cute AND chic!!! Will make a fun accessory for the holidays.


----------



## PurseACold

amacasa said:


> Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!



Wow! Gorgeous bag and great look!


----------



## PurseACold

MindyC said:


> View attachment 2832114
> 
> My first Givenchy item! &#128522;&#128522;



Lovely and sophisticated!


----------



## am2022

Hi hrh! It is small!  I see that I had put down mini... Lol I apologize but yup it's a small!!!
Really wanted the small but 6 months ago when I had ordered at far fetch, they originally sent the mini which I ended exchanging for this small
One 


hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fabulous on u!!! Is it small or mini? Looks like small against ur frame and I cannot see your strap.


----------



## pinksky777

amacasa said:


> Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!




That's not a mini, it's a small.


----------



## j2my

DisCo said:


> Ok I'll try again....



The bag looks great on u!! Love it!!


----------



## Bagproud

amacasa said:


> Mini nude antigona ! Happy holidays givenchy gang!!!




That colour looks great on you.


----------



## TLeela

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2830667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally home after braving the weather to go to my favorite boutique Aritzia! Another day, another blanket scarf &#128540;



Beautiful Antigona!


----------



## pinksky777

TLeela said:


> Beautiful Antigona!




Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## pinksky777

Using my handy mini today! &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> Using my handy mini today! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833450
> View attachment 2833451
> View attachment 2833452



So darned cute! I am still shocked by what can fit into this little bag. Do a modshot!


----------



## Sazzy3103

pinksky777 said:


> Using my handy mini today! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833450
> View attachment 2833451
> View attachment 2833452


Such a cutie  Do you ever wear it crossbody?


----------



## timinic

StyleWorld22 said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster on this thread. Here is my medium Antigona in stamped tejus with me at work today



That is just amazing.  Where did you find her?


----------



## StyleWorld22

timinic said:


> That is just amazing.  Where did you find her?



Thank you so much! I actually bought it last year from Forward by Elyse Walker. Snatched the last one


----------



## pinksky777

At Starbucks (sorry for the gross bathroom lol)&#128540;


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## TLeela

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2838332




Looks just fabulous!!!


----------



## pinksky777

TLeela said:


> Looks just fabulous!!!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2838332



Love the whole look! Super cute hairstyle too!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

My new Nightingale small in goat skin which my DH got me for Christmas!


----------



## mrsMsunshine




----------



## hrhsunshine

mrsMsunshine said:


>



Beautiful! Great color!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! Great color!


Gorgeous, and perfect for the holidays!


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! Great color!



Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Thanks! I am thinking though if I should return it and get a speedy azur 30. What do you think?


----------



## PurseACold

mrsMsunshine said:


> Thanks! I am thinking though if I should return it and get a speedy azur 30. What do you think?


It's a matter of personal taste, so please take my opinion with that grain of salt  - I 100% prefer the red Nightingale you got to the LV Speedy Azur 30. Much more luxe and somewhat more unique, and just looks nicer to me.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

PurseACold said:


> It's a matter of personal taste, so please take my opinion with that grain of salt  - I 100% prefer the red Nightingale you got to the LV Speedy Azur 30. Much more luxe and somewhat more unique, and just looks nicer to me.




That's true. It's the color that also got me. However, isnt speedy is a more classic bag?


----------



## PurseACold

mrsMsunshine said:


> That's true. It's the color that also got me. However, isnt speedy is a more classic bag?


I think that's right, but I have such deep LV fatigue that I'm probably the wrong person to ask


----------



## mrsMsunshine

But yeah, i get what you mean. You just see them everywhere.


----------



## judymoy

Wore my small antigona out today  
I attached my own strap onto it for convience


----------



## hrhsunshine

judymoy said:


> Wore my small antigona out today
> I attached my own strap onto it for convience



Love the Ant with the leather jacket! Chic and tough at the same time.


----------



## judymoy

Thank you!


----------



## jbags

judymoy said:


> Wore my small antigona out today
> I attached my own strap onto it for convience


Love your whole look! Did you use a strap from another purse?


----------



## judymoy

jbags said:


> Love your whole look! Did you use a strap from another purse?



thank you! yes I did, I needed it that day cause I was shopping a lot and I knew i would get tired haha. normally I would just leave it as it is


----------



## Bagproud

mrsMsunshine said:


>




Really cute on you and beautiful colour.


----------



## Bagproud

mrsMsunshine said:


> Thanks! I am thinking though if I should return it and get a speedy azur 30. What do you think?




Unless you have many red bags keep this one as it's beautiful.


----------



## TeeLVee

Brought my ever dependable pandora for lunch at the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## hrhsunshine

TeeLVee said:


> Brought my ever dependable pandora for lunch at the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone.
> View attachment 2848149



Super cool! Love all the bracelets! Enjoy ur lunch


----------



## pinksky777

TeeLVee said:


> Brought my ever dependable pandora for lunch at the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone.
> View attachment 2848149




Lovely! Is that dark grey or black?


----------



## pinksky777

First gym workout of 2015!


----------



## TeeLVee

pinksky777 said:


> Lovely! Is that dark grey or black?




Thanks pinksky777! It's dark grey. Sometimes the color also varies from light to dark grey depends on the light.  Great outfit at the gym. Your gorgeous antigona is tempting me eventhough I am set to get another pandora this 2015.


----------



## TeeLVee

hrhsunshine said:


> Super cool! Love all the bracelets! Enjoy ur lunch




Thanks hrhsunshine! I love the message from the white one. I gathered they match the bag as well.


----------



## pinksky777

TeeLVee said:


> Thanks pinksky777! It's dark grey. Sometimes the color also varies from light to dark grey depends on the light.  Great outfit at the gym. Your gorgeous antigona is tempting me eventhough I am set to get another pandora this 2015.




Thank you &#128522; yes they are quite tempting, I'm either going to get a medium pandora next or a medium shiny lord antigona, can't decide lol


----------



## Bagproud

TeeLVee said:


> Brought my ever dependable pandora for lunch at the start of 2015. Happy New Year everyone.
> View attachment 2848149




I love you style.


----------



## TeeLVee

Bagproud said:


> I love you style.


Thanks Bagproud!


----------



## misspanda88

First modeling picture of medium gale grained leather in action!

yayers &#128522;&#128513;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## FrazzledPink

Mod shot from the other day with my new medium antigona  Ignore the Michael Jackson glove haha, I couldn't use my phone with my gloves on.







For reference, I'm 5'10.


----------



## hrhsunshine

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853774
> 
> 
> First modeling picture of medium gale grained leather in action!
> 
> yayers &#128522;&#128513;&#128536;&#128525;





FrazzledPink said:


> Mod shot from the other day with my new medium antigona  Ignore the Michael Jackson glove haha, I couldn't use my phone with my gloves on.




Beautiful bags ladies! Classic combos that will surely last each of you a long long time. Enjoy and thank you for sharing!


----------



## misspanda88

thank you dear @hrhsunshine &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## kallopeia

i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my 
1. huge travel wallet 
2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)

i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!


----------



## misspanda88

baby gale sitting nicely while shopping for sale


----------



## eiiv

kallopeia said:


> i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my
> 1. huge travel wallet
> 2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)
> 
> i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!


This is so cute! Makes me want to have a baby girl so I can pass on my mini bags to her (but most of my bags are on the big side...)


----------



## PurseACold

kallopeia said:


> i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my
> 1. huge travel wallet
> 2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)
> 
> i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!


That is so darling! My youngest child (she's 6) is very into fashion and keeps asking for us to get matching bags. She saw me looking at some blue Pandoras and asked for one of each of us


----------



## hrhsunshine

kallopeia said:


> i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my
> 1. huge travel wallet
> 2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)
> 
> i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!



OMG! So insanely cute!!! My daughter has modeled some of my things too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2854798
> 
> 
> baby gale sitting nicely while shopping for sale



Beautiful! Cannot go wrong with this classic combo.


----------



## Sazzy3103

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2854798
> 
> 
> baby gale sitting nicely while shopping for sale


I never really liked the nightingale but your pics are making me seriously rethink it! Just gorgeous


----------



## Luxx.ha

I


----------



## Luxx.ha

FrazzledPink said:


> Mod shot from the other day with my new medium antigona  Ignore the Michael Jackson glove haha, I couldn't use my phone with my gloves on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'10.




Your bag is absolutely gorgeous. I want one and need one in my life &#128553;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jazmini

kallopeia said:


> i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my
> 1. huge travel wallet
> 2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)
> 
> i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Playing around with my Gale. 

Im loving the 'graininess' of this leather!


----------



## bagloverny

Another pic of my gorgeous Antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrsMsunshine said:


> Playing around with my Gale.
> 
> Im loving the 'graininess' of this leather!



Super cute and fun shot!



bagloverny said:


> Another pic of my gorgeous Antigona
> 
> View attachment 2857403



Love how the lighting is perfect to show the beauty of this color.


----------



## am2022

My trustworthy travel bag ... Large nightingale paying homage to twilight nonetheless ... Lol


----------



## Raffaluv

Casual & cozy! SS 14 Tribal print sweatshirt @ the salon under the dryer!  thank you for letting me share!  love the vibrant colors!


----------



## Sarah1219

Can wait to purchase my Givenchy and share some photos with you all


----------



## Raffaluv

amacasa said:


> My trustworthy travel bag ... Large nightingale paying homage to twilight nonetheless ... Lol


What a great pic & lovely bag!!


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

My Givenchy Metal Edge Antigona, Medium, Hazel in action.


----------



## TeeLVee

thebeautyjunkee said:


> My Givenchy Metal Edge Antigona, Medium, Hazel in action.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863741




Beautiful Antigona! I love the color.


----------



## thebeautyjunkee

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful Antigona! I love the color.


Thank you!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

kallopeia said:


> i have a micro nightingale that i LOVE because of that gorgeous purple color. however due to the fact that it doesn't fit my
> 1. huge travel wallet
> 2. iphone with that huge moschino mirror casing (love it!!)
> 
> i have decided to pass it on to my 3 year old daughter. it fits her just right!



So adorable! I've seen the micro gales in person and they are t-i-n-y and cute!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Doing some lil shopping at Lane Crawford  with Antigona Tote bag resting on the floor
> 
> View attachment 2670779
> 
> 
> Plus here me trying on this cute Obsedia. LOOOOVE
> 
> View attachment 2670782



You look fantastic! Love it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

First day out with my new small Nightingale. I'm really liking this bag.









DH is getting used to taking bag mod shots.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Glitter_pixie said:


> First day out with my new small Nightingale. I'm really liking this bag.
> View attachment 2865332
> 
> View attachment 2865333
> 
> View attachment 2865334
> 
> View attachment 2865335
> 
> 
> DH is getting used to taking bag mod shots.


Looks great on you. Perfect size too


----------



## bagloverny

Today with my small night blue Antigona before going to brunch


----------



## Picard

Glitter_pixie said:


> First day out with my new small Nightingale. I'm really liking this bag.




Is a must have!!! Nice color. Love IT!


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## hrhsunshine

Raffaluv said:


> Casual & cozy! SS 14 Tribal print sweatshirt @ the salon under the dryer!  thank you for letting me share!  love the vibrant colors!



Very cool! I could see it with black skinny jeans and biker boots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glitter_pixie said:


> First day out with my new small Nightingale. I'm really liking this bag.
> View attachment 2865332
> 
> View attachment 2865333
> 
> View attachment 2865334
> 
> View attachment 2865335
> 
> 
> DH is getting used to taking bag mod shots.



She looks great on you and seems a great size for you.  Lol! Oh the things these DHs have to do. Mine does alot of my modshots for me too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Today with my small night blue Antigona before going to brunch
> 
> View attachment 2866761



What a stunner to take to brunch!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2867216
> View attachment 2867218



I see she is getting more air time than MY Ants. I am starting to feel guilty but loving my Luc too much right now.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thank you so much! She's perfect all around. I can see this girl will become a favorite.




Sazzy3103 said:


> Looks great on you. Perfect size too





Picard said:


> Is a must have!!! Nice color. Love IT!





hrhsunshine said:


> She looks great on you and seems a great size for you.  Lol! Oh the things these DHs have to do. Mine does alot of my modshots for me too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bagloverny said:


> Today with my small night blue Antigona before going to brunch
> 
> View attachment 2866761





pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2867216
> View attachment 2867218




Very pretty! 

I'm looking to add a structured bag to my collection one of these days and the Antigona is on my list as a possibility.


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you so much hrhsunshine! Soo funny that's exactly what I was wearing!!  I love the Antigona in your Avi!!


----------



## Smellyfeet

Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Smellyfeet said:


> Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!


Gorgeous bit of colour for this dark time of year


----------



## jadeaymanalac

bagloverny said:


> Today with my small night blue Antigona before going to brunch
> 
> View attachment 2866761




Your whole outfit looks really nice. And the ant is divine.


----------



## GemsBerry

Smellyfeet said:


> Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!



I love how you style it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Smellyfeet said:


> Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!


 
Love the orange. Definitely like seeing that warm, citrusy orange on a snowy day!


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear!!!


Raffaluv said:


> What a great pic & lovely bag!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.


----------



## PurseACold

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396


That is a gorgeous pic. Beautiful you and bag (of course) in the foreground, great scenery in the background....


----------



## jadeaymanalac

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396




Love the fur!


----------



## dangerouscurves

PurseACold said:


> That is a gorgeous pic. Beautiful you and bag (of course) in the foreground, great scenery in the background....







jadeaymanalac said:


> Love the fur!




Thank you


----------



## TeeLVee

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396


What a great view! You look gorgeous. Love the whole ensemble with your luc.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396



You look fabulous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

hrhsunshine said:


> You look fabulous!




Thank you! . I tried.


----------



## Sazzy3103

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396


Love this pic


----------



## Glitter_pixie

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396



What a great picture. You look wonderful!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sazzy3103 said:


> Love this pic







Glitter_pixie said:


> What a great picture. You look wonderful!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Bagproud

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396




What a stunning photo. It looks like a fashion shoot.


----------



## Bagproud

bagloverny said:


> Today with my small night blue Antigona before going to brunch
> 
> View attachment 2866761




The size and colour of your Ant really suit you.


----------



## Bagproud

thebeautyjunkee said:


> My Givenchy Metal Edge Antigona, Medium, Hazel in action.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863741




Lovely colour and the corners give it an edge.


----------



## Bagproud

Glitter_pixie said:


> First day out with my new small Nightingale. I'm really liking this bag.
> View attachment 2865332
> 
> View attachment 2865333
> 
> View attachment 2865334
> 
> View attachment 2865335
> 
> 
> DH is getting used to taking bag mod shots.




Love your Gale. It is a very pretty and versatile colour.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bagproud said:


> Love your Gale. It is a very pretty and versatile colour.



Thank you! It goes with everything.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bagproud said:


> What a stunning photo. It looks like a fashion shoot.


Awww thank you. Instagram filters are miracle ;.)


----------



## AndrewAddiction

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying the snowy day with Miss Lucrezia.
> 
> View attachment 2873396


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bagloverny

Bagproud said:


> The size and colour of your Ant really suit you.



Thank you so much! I love my Ant


----------



## rycechica1016

My nightingale micro&#128522;&#128151;


----------



## Sazzy3103

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2879637
> 
> 
> My nightingale micro&#128522;&#128151;


This is beautiful  Out of curiosity, how much can you fit in it?


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2879637
> 
> 
> My nightingale micro&#128522;&#128151;



Beautiful!!!


----------



## ElectronicBeats




----------



## PurseACold

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2880162


What a beautiful burst of sunshine!


----------



## ElectronicBeats

PurseACold said:


> What a beautiful burst of sunshine!



Thank you!


----------



## ZAR4

Earlier today my Ayers antigona


----------



## TLeela

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2880162




Omg look at that colour!!! Love it!!!


----------



## BagLdy

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2880162




What a stunning Color &#128155;


----------



## BagLdy

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 2879637
> 
> 
> My nightingale micro&#128522;&#128151;




Beautiful Gale! Love the always classic black and silver combo &#128522;


----------



## rycechica1016

Sazzy3103 said:


> This is beautiful  Out of curiosity, how much can you fit in it?







hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful!!!







BagLdy said:


> Beautiful Gale! Love the always classic black and silver combo &#128522;




Thank you! &#128151;&#128536;
Sazzy-it can hold a lot! long wallet, small cosmetic pouch, coin purse, card case, my phone and keys. I dont usually carry much so this size is actually perfect for me! It's very comfy and very lightweight which is a plus! &#9786;&#65039;i love this bag and its currently my favorite&#128525;


----------



## Sazzy3103

rycechica1016 said:


> Thank you! &#128151;&#128536;
> Sazzy-it can hold a lot! long wallet, small cosmetic pouch, coin purse, card case, my phone and keys. I dont usually carry much so this size is actually perfect for me! It's very comfy and very lightweight which is a plus! &#9786;&#65039;i love this bag and its currently my favorite&#128525;


Thanks for letting me know, really appreciated. I was looking at the Nightingale for casual wear and looking at the medium, but I think it would be too big for what I need it for. The micro sounds perfect!


----------



## youngbutbroke

Ladies, 

Anyone here with both the goatskin and calfskin Antigona? I'm trying to decide between the two! 

The calfskin is obviously gorgeous, I've never seen a bad picture of it but is the shiny-ness too attention grabbing. The goatskin on the other hand seems much more subtle.

Pictures would be great


----------



## eiiv

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2880162


  That sunshine yellow! Once, I almost wanted to buy a mustard mini pandora (a bit darker than the yellow) but alas, it wasn't on sale.


----------



## shoppingpal

I just revealed her but here she is again! My bright blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; micro nightingale!


----------



## wobertow

shoppingpal said:


> I just revealed her but here she is again! My bright blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; micro nightingale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885422
> View attachment 2885423
> View attachment 2885424
> View attachment 2885425




It's beautiful!!!! Enjoy!!!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## shoppingpal

Thanks! &#128522;&#128153;


wobertow said:


> It's beautiful!!!! Enjoy!!!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Bagproud

youngbutbroke said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Anyone here with both the goatskin and calfskin Antigona? I'm trying to decide between the two!
> 
> The calfskin is obviously gorgeous, I've never seen a bad picture of it but is the shiny-ness too attention grabbing. The goatskin on the other hand seems much more subtle.
> 
> Pictures would be great




I have both and both gorgeous. Goat is softer lighter and more flexible. Calf is elegant + a bit more formal in my mind. Calf is heavier and stiffer but still worth the extra muscle work. Goat in medium will not stay quite as structured, but the small goat one is still the same shape. My smooth calf does dent a bit at the sides if not really full. The calf is smooth + has a shine,  but is not super shiny like patent in real life. Try them IRL if possible but it is hard finding them in Australia. It is a really personal decision + you will see many arguments favouring one or the other.


----------



## youngbutbroke

Bagproud said:


> I have both and both gorgeous. Goat is softer lighter and more flexible. Calf is elegant + a bit more formal in my mind. Calf is heavier and stiffer but still worth the extra muscle work. Goat in medium will not stay quite as structured, but the small goat one is still the same shape. My smooth calf does dent a bit at the sides if not really full. The calf is smooth + has a shine,  but is not super shiny like patent in real life. Try them IRL if possible but it is hard finding them in Australia. It is a really personal decision + you will see many arguments favouring one or the other.



Thanks for your detailed response Bagproud! 

Is there any difference in the quality? Because I've heard the calf skin scratches more whereas the goatskin is tougher! 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sazzy3103

youngbutbroke said:


> Thanks for your detailed response Bagproud!
> 
> Is there any difference in the quality? Because I've heard the calf skin scratches more whereas the goatskin is tougher!
> 
> Thoughts?


I don't have the goatskin so can't comment on comparisons, but I do have the calfskin and have used it constantly for about 5 months now and it's still perfect. I'm careful with my bags but don't particularly baby them (I've used it for travelling on planes and day to day work) and there's no scratches on it. It's a surprisingly tough bag!


----------



## Bagproud

youngbutbroke said:


> Thanks for your detailed response Bagproud!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any difference in the quality? Because I've heard the calf skin scratches more whereas the goatskin is tougher!
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




I think both wear well. My smooth calf is red so I have noticed a few scratches on the sides that seem to be lighter leather underneath. If you are getting black or a dark colour you would not notice those. My black goat in small seems pretty tough due to the grain. What colour are you getting?


----------



## youngbutbroke

Bagproud said:


> I think both wear well. My smooth calf is red so I have noticed a few scratches on the sides that seem to be lighter leather underneath. If you are getting black or a dark colour you would not notice those. My black goat in small seems pretty tough due to the grain. What colour are you getting?


Almost certainly in black... I considered the oxblood but I just feel the black is staple, like bread and butter. 

Perhaps I'll get the oxblood after


----------



## youngbutbroke

Sazzy3103 said:


> I don't have the goatskin so can't comment on comparisons, but I do have the calfskin and have used it constantly for about 5 months now and it's still perfect. I'm careful with my bags but don't particularly baby them (I've used it for travelling on planes and day to day work) and there's no scratches on it. It's a surprisingly tough bag!


Thanks Sazzy3103!

What size do you have? I was looking to buy one for work as well!


----------



## Sazzy3103

youngbutbroke said:


> Thanks Sazzy3103!
> 
> What size do you have? I was looking to buy one for work as well!


It's a small and it holds a lot! I usually carry a long wallet, makeup bag, diary, pouch, glasses, tissues, spray etc and it holds everything fine (although a bit heavy with a lot in, can't carry it for ages but that's fine for work). Everyone calls it my Mary Poppins bag as it looks relatively small but can carry a lot


----------



## AndrewAddiction

As I'm new I thought I'd start by sharing my newest addition that I was able to take out for the first time today, my pre-loved Givenchy Pandora


----------



## BagLdy

AndrewAddiction said:


> As I'm new I thought I'd start by sharing my newest addition that I was able to take out for the first time today, my pre-loved Givenchy Pandora




Congratulations! She is gorgeous, loving the leather and the color.


----------



## AndrewAddiction

BagLdy said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous, loving the leather and the color.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bagproud

youngbutbroke said:


> Almost certainly in black... I considered the oxblood but I just feel the black is staple, like bread and butter.
> 
> Perhaps I'll get the oxblood after




Black is a good classic choice. I started with my small black goat and these bags are addictive. I have some colour and now thinking of adding another black medium. I can see you are already considering your second purchase. Make sure you share photos when your new bag arrives.


----------



## eiiv

AndrewAddiction said:


> As I'm new I thought I'd start by sharing my newest addition that I was able to take out for the first time today, my pre-loved Givenchy Pandora


Wow.  What a cool color. Arctic blue? Arctic grey? Ice blue/grey?


----------



## atiqah_erlina

Just got mine from Vestiaire Collective today. A grey croc-embossed antigona, arghhh! Love it! I do believe its legit authentic cuz VS have their quality control team but I heard stuff where turns out its not authentic, a bit doubtful. Just a bit... But for now I'll use my gut. Here I am posing with the bag in the living room, please ignore the background. Hehe~











Its so big for my 4'8" frame but--- But I don't mind! More things to put inside, hehe~ I love it!


----------



## PurseACold

atiqah_erlina said:


> Just got mine from Vestiaire Collective today. A grey croc-embossed antigona, arghhh! Love it! I do believe its legit authentic cuz VS have their quality control team but I heard stuff where turns out its not authentic, a bit doubtful. Just a bit... But for now I'll use my gut. Here I am posing with the bag in the living room, please ignore the background. Hehe~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so big for my 4'8" frame but--- But I don't mind! More things to put inside, hehe~ I love it!


That is one gorgeous, luxe bag! Enjoy her!


----------



## AndrewAddiction

eiiv said:


> Wow.  What a cool color. Arctic blue? Arctic grey? Ice blue/grey?


Thank you, I love it! I'm not sure of the exact color name, but it's a beautiful slate grey/Taupie/ blue color lol


----------



## Luxx.ha

BagLdy said:


> Beautiful Gale! Love the always classic black and silver combo &#128522;



This bag is so gorgeous. I need this is my life &#128571;&#128553;


----------



## Luxx.ha

Luxx.ha said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I need this is my life &#128571;&#128553;



o


----------



## Luxx.ha

BagLdy said:


> Beautiful Gale! Love the always classic black and silver combo &#128522;



Oops sorry. I commented on the wrong message.


----------



## buonobi

First Givenchy Purchase.
My new pandora wristlet Pouch is with me at work now 

Love the leather and design!

Will get the medium pandora and small antigona... Soon!!


----------



## diorme

Hey guys! Off to work today with my new Antigona shopping tote in magnolia blossom print. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hopefully spring is on its way


----------



## dangerouscurves

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2894534
> 
> 
> First Givenchy Purchase.
> My new pandora wristlet Pouch is with me at work now
> 
> Love the leather and design!
> 
> Will get the medium pandora and small antigona... Soon!!




I've been eyeing this wristlet! Do you have modeling pictures? What can you fit in it?


----------



## PurseACold

diorme said:


> Hey guys! Off to work today with my new Antigona shopping tote in magnolia blossom print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894861
> 
> 
> Hopefully spring is on its way


I love this print. So springlike!


----------



## hrhsunshine

atiqah_erlina said:


> Just got mine from Vestiaire Collective today. A grey croc-embossed antigona, arghhh! Love it! I do believe its legit authentic cuz VS have their quality control team but I heard stuff where turns out its not authentic, a bit doubtful. Just a bit... But for now I'll use my gut. Here I am posing with the bag in the living room, please ignore the background. Hehe~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so big for my 4'8" frame but--- But I don't mind! More things to put inside, hehe~ I love it!



Beautiful! Oozing luxury! Glad you kept her. Looks great on you. Enjoy!



buonobi said:


> First Givenchy Purchase.
> My new pandora wristlet Pouch is with me at work now
> 
> Love the leather and design!
> 
> Will get the medium pandora and small antigona... Soon!!



Congrats on your cute wristlet! Love the chain accent. Please share when you add to your family.



diorme said:


> Hey guys! Off to work today with my new Antigona shopping tote in magnolia blossom print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894861
> 
> 
> Hopefully spring is on its way



This bag is so adorable! Like a breath of fresh air. LOVE it on you! Yes, let's hope for Spring soon.


----------



## buonobi

dangerouscurves said:


> I've been eyeing this wristlet! Do you have modeling pictures? What can you fit in it?







I think the wristlet is so roomy for a small bag.
I still have some space even i put these things inside.


I forgot to take modelling pic.. Will do later ahahaa


----------



## Thellie

diorme said:


> Hey guys! Off to work today with my new Antigona shopping tote in magnolia blossom print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894861
> 
> 
> Hopefully spring is on its way




How lovely, thanks for sharing.  This will become a classic and so useable with such a  forgiving pattern.


----------



## dangerouscurves

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2895546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wristlet is so roomy for a small bag.
> 
> I still have some space even i put these things inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to take modelling pic.. Will do later ahahaa




It fits all those?!?! Wow!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; waiting for your modeling pics &#128540;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

shoppingpal said:


> I just revealed her but here she is again! My bright blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; micro nightingale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885422
> View attachment 2885423
> View attachment 2885424
> View attachment 2885425




Love the color. What a cutie!


----------



## Luxx.ha

I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!


----------



## buonobi

Luxx.ha said:


> I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!




Is this calfskin? Thx


----------



## PurseACold

Luxx.ha said:


> I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!



Gorgeous! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## hrhsunshine

buonobi said:


> View attachment 2895546
> 
> 
> I think the wristlet is so roomy for a small bag.
> I still have some space even i put these things inside.
> 
> 
> I forgot to take modelling pic.. Will do later ahahaa



Are you serious? All that fit into the wristlet? Wow, all the pandoras are truly deceptive of their capacity.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## elizabethq

AndrewAddiction said:


> As I'm new I thought I'd start by sharing my newest addition that I was able to take out for the first time today, my pre-loved Givenchy Pandora



Yay! Good choice! This color is very unique!


----------



## chaudoufroid

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2853774
> 
> 
> First modeling picture of medium gale grained leather in action!
> 
> yayers &#128522;&#128513;&#128536;&#128525;




omg... absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## buonobi

hrhsunshine said:


> Are you serious? All that fit into the wristlet? Wow, all the pandoras are truly deceptive of their capacity.





Yes. Pandas are so great. :'(
It got some space left, I can even add a long silk scarf and small wool gloves inside the wristlet to make it become a "full box".
Now I'm so worried about my wallet$.
I would like to add 2 more Gbags in my collection, but seems that 2 are not enough..&#128575;


----------



## hasana

Smellyfeet said:


> Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!


That orange is such a stunning color!! Think I might need that in my life!! Already started imagining all these different outfits I would pair it with


----------



## eiiv

Luxx.ha said:


> I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!


It's totally sparkly, your black shiny antigona.


----------



## eiiv

diorme said:


> Hey guys! Off to work today with my new Antigona shopping tote in magnolia blossom print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894861
> 
> 
> Hopefully spring is on its way


Saw this bag and it is lovely. All the bags with this print looks lovely, in fact.


----------



## Luxx.ha

buonobi said:


> Is this calfskin? Thx



That's a good question. When I bought it never asked. I just know its a smooth shiny leather!?? I'll keep you posted if I find out!!!!


----------



## Luxx.ha

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! Happy Valentine's Day!



Thank you!!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you so much!! I'm so glad I added a givenchy to my collection! I want moreeee &#128525;&#128525;&#128540;&#128541;


----------



## Luxx.ha

eiiv said:


> It's totally sparkly, your black shiny antigona.



Thank you, my eyes sparkle when I look at it lol &#127775;&#127775;


----------



## sweetpea007

AndrewAddiction said:


> As I'm new I thought I'd start by sharing my newest addition that I was able to take out for the first time today, my pre-loved Givenchy Pandora


Congrats, looks great. Loving the color!


----------



## addicted19

This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues 

I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.


----------



## Thellie

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.



It really suits you, and good to have usage information too.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## dangerouscurves

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.




Great pic with a great bag. You're lucky! &#128077;


----------



## elizabethq

Luxx.ha said:


> I'm so in love with my small ant. Happy valentines everyone!



Love it! Cant wait to have one in small as well!


----------



## the_lvlady

Carried my Givenchy "Bambi" medium tote a few weeks back. I love this bag and get so many compliments on it! For reference I am 5'3".


----------



## diorme

Thank you for the kind words HRHSunshine, Thellie, and Eiiv! I'd hoped for the bag to become an interesting everyday work bag and so far carrying it has been like a dream 

Love seeing Givenchy bags being worn so well, keep it up everybody!


----------



## hrhsunshine

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.



The Luc looks perfect on you. Chic and professional!  Thank you for the update. Not surprising that it softens as I think it may be lambskin.  Definitely breaking in beautifully!



the_lvlady said:


> Carried my Givenchy "Bambi" medium tote a few weeks back. I love this bag and get so many compliments on it! For reference I am 5'3".
> View attachment 2901868
> 
> View attachment 2901870



The tote looks absolutely adorable on you! I think the size is perfect and the graphics just adds such a sense of fun!  Are the straps comfortable? They seem to be about the same width as say the LV Neverfull. I fear digging from thinner straps when the bag is truly full and weighed down. Would love to hear about that.


----------



## Damier Dme

atiqah_erlina said:


> Just got mine from Vestiaire Collective today. A grey croc-embossed antigona, arghhh! Love it! I do believe its legit authentic cuz VS have their quality control team but I heard stuff where turns out its not authentic, a bit doubtful. Just a bit... But for now I'll use my gut. Here I am posing with the bag in the living room, please ignore the background. Hehe~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so big for my 4'8" frame but--- But I don't mind! More things to put inside, hehe~ I love it!



Ants bags are so chic!


----------



## the_lvlady

hrhsunshine said:


> The tote looks absolutely adorable on you! I think the size is perfect and the graphics just adds such a sense of fun!  Are the straps comfortable? They seem to be about the same width as say the LV Neverfull. I fear digging from thinner straps when the bag is truly full and weighed down. Would love to hear about that.




Hi hrh! I don't own a neverfull anymore but if i believe it is wider the givenchy. The bambi tote is a little north-south whereas the neverfull is more east-west. I find the straps comfortable although i am used to using big and heavier bags. Hope this helps! &#128513;


----------



## hrhsunshine

the_lvlady said:


> Hi hrh! I don't own a neverfull anymore but if i believe it is wider the givenchy. The bambi tote is a little north-south whereas the neverfull is more east-west. I find the straps comfortable although i am used to using big and heavier bags. Hope this helps! &#128513;



That is great to know. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ElectronicBeats




----------



## Meebah12

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2903649


Nice to see more new and different styles!  I like!


----------



## chaudoufroid

took my beautiful antigona out of her dustbag tonight for a girlfriend's birthday... the BF captured this stunning shot of it for me &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Luxx.ha

elizabethq said:


> Love it! Cant wait to have one in small as well!



You definitely won't regret it. I love the small size. I feel it holds its shape better than a medium would. But I wouldn't mind all of the sizes LOL &#128540; a girl can only dream!!


----------



## Bagproud

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2903649




That looks incredible!


----------



## Bagproud

the_lvlady said:


> Carried my Givenchy "Bambi" medium tote a few weeks back. I love this bag and get so many compliments on it! For reference I am 5'3".
> View attachment 2901868
> 
> View attachment 2901870




Great choice. It really suits you.


----------



## Bagproud

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.




Your Luc is lovely.


----------



## Sazzy3103

chaudoufroid said:


> took my beautiful antigona out of her dustbag tonight for a girlfriend's birthday... the BF captured this stunning shot of it for me &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


Absolutely gorgeous  What colour is this?


----------



## chaudoufroid

Sazzy3103 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous  What colour is this?




thank you!!! it's a grey with an antique effect &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

chaudoufroid said:


> took my beautiful antigona out of her dustbag tonight for a girlfriend's birthday... the BF captured this stunning shot of it for me &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## eiiv

ElectronicBeats said:


> View attachment 2903649


Oooh. The pyramid/triangle bag! Is that bag easy to use?Rare to see people posting the other lesser known Givenchy bags.


----------



## PurseACold

eiiv said:


> Oooh. The pyramid/triangle bag! Is that bag easy to use?Rare to see people posting the other lesser known Givenchy bags.


I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## eiiv

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.


Now your pic makes me want to consider again about getting the Lucrezia.


----------



## Ms. Khaii

My first Givenchy Antigona! 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADwc/spRYd9_l8XY/w896-h1048-no/IMG_8932.jpg


----------



## Damier Dme

Ms. Khaii said:


> My first Givenchy Antigona!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADwc/spRYd9_l8XY/w896-h1048-no/IMG_8932.jpg


Beautiful!


----------



## ElectronicBeats

eiiv said:


> Oooh. The pyramid/triangle bag! Is that bag easy to use?Rare to see people posting the other lesser known Givenchy bags.



I just bought this bag a couple days ago, and based on my short experience, I think it's easy to use. The only downside I can think of is that it might not be easy to organize your belongings in there because of the side opening/zipper. You might have to dig through the bag if you carry a lot of stuff. I only carry my wallet and phone with me.


----------



## GemsBerry

Ms. Khaii said:


> My first Givenchy Antigona!
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADwc/spRYd9_l8XY/w896-h1048-no/IMG_8932.jpg



Beautiful! what's the designer name of this color, it is Oil blue?


----------



## Bagproud

Ms. Khaii said:


> My first Givenchy Antigona!
> 
> 
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAADwc/spRYd9_l8XY/w896-h1048-no/IMG_8932.jpg




Gorgeous colour!


----------



## eiiv

ElectronicBeats said:


> I just bought this bag a couple days ago, and based on my short experience, I think it's easy to use. The only downside I can think of is that it might not be easy to organize your belongings in there because of the side opening/zipper. You might have to dig through the bag if you carry a lot of stuff. I only carry my wallet and phone with me.


Thanks for the details! I think I can agree with you about the bag not being a good organiser, given the structure of the bag.


----------



## chetiboy

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful! what's the designer name of this color, it is Oil blue?




That is a fabulous color!!!


----------



## Picard

Wowww The blue is amazing!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Ms. Khaii

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful! what's the designer name of this color, it is Oil blue?



Thanks! The color says Medium Blue.


----------



## Maice

My small navy Ant in grained goatskin... took her for a spin for my birthday a few days ago


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Maice said:


> My small navy Ant in grained goatskin... took her for a spin for my birthday a few days ago




Lovely!! Belated happy birthday!


----------



## Maice

Ms. Khaii said:


> Lovely!! Belated happy birthday!


 


Thank you, *Ms. Khaii*!


----------



## Jaeniver

chaudoufroid said:


> took my beautiful antigona out of her dustbag tonight for a girlfriend's birthday... the BF captured this stunning shot of it for me &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



Such a stunning bag and a picture of it


----------



## Jaeniver

Smellyfeet said:


> Shopping with my antigona! Love the orange to make any outfit pop!



Beautiful bag and a great outfit to go with it


----------



## jsty

my new baby... small pandora in magenta &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

love at first sight &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Wudge

Gorgeous colour. Enjoy!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jsty said:


> my new baby... small pandora in magenta &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> love at first sight &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




I love this color! Beautiful!


----------



## Andy1612

chaudoufroid said:


> took my beautiful antigona out of her dustbag tonight for a girlfriend's birthday... the BF captured this stunning shot of it for me &#128525;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


Such a beauty!


----------



## Bagproud

Maice said:


> My small navy Ant in grained goatskin... took her for a spin for my birthday a few days ago




She looks perfect on you.


----------



## Bagproud

jsty said:


> my new baby... small pandora in magenta &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> love at first sight &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




This colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Maice

Bagproud said:


> She looks perfect on you.


 
Thank you, *Bagproud*!


----------



## PurseACold

jsty said:


> my new baby... small pandora in magenta &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> love at first sight &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;



What a rich and beautiful color!


----------



## jsty

thanks! &#10084;&#65039; 
so excited to use it for my next trip! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jsty

the color is beautiful indeed! &#10084;&#65039;
it's "radiant"! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jsty

Bagproud said:


> This colour is gorgeous.





thanks!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BooIn

Joining the club, here's me with wood paneled/wood-effect medium Pandora.


----------



## Wudge

BooIn said:


> Joining the club, here's me with wood paneled/wood-effect medium Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2918119



Love your Panda! Cute pic, the cat face made me laugh.


----------



## BooIn

Wudge said:


> Love your Panda! Cute pic, the cat face made me laugh.




Haha, thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Bagproud

BooIn said:


> Joining the club, here's me with wood paneled/wood-effect medium Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2918119




That effect looks fantastic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BooIn said:


> Joining the club, here's me with wood paneled/wood-effect medium Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2918119



Wow! Stunning panda! Fun modshot!


----------



## BooIn

Bagproud said:


> That effect looks fantastic!




Well, thank you! Like it a lot! [emoji8]


----------



## BooIn

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! Stunning panda! Fun modshot!




Thanks! Been searching for the right medium Panda, and here she is. [emoji6]


----------



## pinksky777

Been re-obsessed with my mini ant lately &#128522;


----------



## jazmini

My fav travel bag


----------



## jazmini




----------



## Bagsya

Here's my brown mini pandora in pepe leather
Perfect for everyday bag


----------



## mmmilkman

Action shot with my Mini Panda in goatskin. My first post in a loonnggg time.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mmmilkman said:


> Action shot with my Mini Panda in goatskin. My first post in a loonnggg time.




Looking good man! Loving the facial hair or rather envy it. Hahaha  Of course the mini panda is AWESOME


----------



## mmmilkman

jadeaymanalac said:


> Looking good man! Loving the facial hair or rather envy it. Hahaha  Of course the mini panda is AWESOME



Lol I used to get annoyed with the facial hair but have learned to live with it. So glad to hear from you! I'm flying to Singapore this week and I'm thinking about getting that Fendi Monster bag. It's been haunting me ever since I saw it online!


----------



## MCO

Taking one of my favourite Givenchy bags to work with me. Medium pebbled black Antigona, with my happy little Anya Hindmarch tassel &#128522;


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mmmilkman said:


> Lol I used to get annoyed with the facial hair but have learned to live with it. So glad to hear from you! I'm flying to Singapore this week and I'm thinking about getting that Fendi Monster bag. It's been haunting me ever since I saw it online!




I tried growing my facial hair before but it just ridiculous. Its too thin and patchy hehehe so I gave up hehehe. Few weeks ago, I got my monster fendi bag at matchesfashion.com  its so adorable 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for posting a non givenchy item here hehehe


----------



## mmmilkman

My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.


----------



## Wudge

mmmilkman said:


> My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.



This picture made my day.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Riding shotgun today


----------



## mmmilkman

Wudge said:


> This picture made my day.



So glad it did! Mini super heroes in my Mini Panda


----------



## Bagproud

mmmilkman said:


> My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.




I love it! My daughter was playing Disney Lego princesses next to me when I found this photo. We need to do a princess version in my Panda. Never too old for Lego.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mmmilkman said:


> My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.



LMAO!!!! Love it!! My kids will love this!


----------



## eiiv

mmmilkman said:


> My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.


LOL. My favorite batman is there! Great shot!!!


----------



## mmmilkman

Bagproud said:


> I love it! My daughter was playing Disney Lego princesses next to me when I found this photo. We need to do a princess version in my Panda. Never too old for Lego.





hrhsunshine said:


> LMAO!!!! Love it!! My kids will love this!





eiiv said:


> LOL. My favorite batman is there! Great shot!!!



Thanks guy! Found a way to merge my love for LEGO and bags.


----------



## UpUpnAway

At the park.


----------



## hrhsunshine

UpUpnAway said:


> At the park.



Perfect bag for the outing. Looks great!


----------



## UpUpnAway

hrhsunshine said:


> Perfect bag for the outing. Looks great!


Thank you! It's so amazing. I love it. It is the perfect bag!


----------



## vixen18

At lunch with my new tricolor Antigona yesterday. 
My first Givenchy. Love her to bits! [emoji7]


----------



## hrhsunshine

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2942084
> 
> 
> At lunch with my new tricolor Antigona yesterday.
> My first Givenchy. Love her to bits! [emoji7]



Whoa! Looks fantastic on u!


----------



## vixen18

hrhsunshine said:


> Whoa! Looks fantastic on u!




Thankyou dear. So kind of you to say so! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagproud

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2942084
> 
> 
> At lunch with my new tricolor Antigona yesterday.
> My first Givenchy. Love her to bits! [emoji7]




Gorgeous bag and looks perfect with that outfit.


----------



## vixen18

Bagproud said:


> Gorgeous bag and looks perfect with that outfit.




Thankyou [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;  
Slippery slope down Givenchy hill! [emoji12]


----------



## jessdressed

With my Bambi pouch at work


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessdressed said:


> With my Bambi pouch at work
> View attachment 2943381



So adorable!


----------



## vixen18

Earlier today... Heading out for high tea with my hubby! 
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hrhsunshine

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2944318
> 
> 
> Earlier today... Heading out for high tea with my hubby!
> [emoji173]&#65039;



Work it! The bag and rockstuds are fierce together!


----------



## Bagproud

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2944318
> 
> 
> Earlier today... Heading out for high tea with my hubby!
> [emoji173]&#65039;



That bag is such a great statement piece. It makes all black look so cool.


----------



## Bagproud

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2944318
> 
> 
> Earlier today... Heading out for high tea with my hubby!
> [emoji173]&#65039;



Oops I mean navy on closer inspection.


----------



## buonobi

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2944318
> 
> 
> Earlier today... Heading out for high tea with my hubby!
> [emoji173]&#65039;




I'm not very into bag with Tri-color..
But you make the bag so chic!
very nice!


btw, I love your heels


----------



## vixen18

hrhsunshine said:


> Work it! The bag and rockstuds are fierce together!




Thankyou my dear hrhsunshine [emoji8]


----------



## vixen18

Bagproud said:


> That bag is such a great statement piece. It makes all black look so cool.




Thankyou bagproud. It truly is!


----------



## vixen18

buonobi said:


> I'm not very into bag with Tri-color..
> 
> But you make the bag so chic!
> 
> very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I love your heels




Yeah, so true. Before this bag, I wasn't into tricolors too. But after getting this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;, I'm in love!!

Thankyou for ur compliments on my heels. I love Rockstuds too [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PurseACold

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 2942084
> 
> 
> At lunch with my new tricolor Antigona yesterday.
> My first Givenchy. Love her to bits! [emoji7]


Looks fantastic! Love the shoes too


----------



## PurseACold

mmmilkman said:


> My Lego Super Heroes like to travel in style.


Adorable!!


----------



## vixen18

PurseACold said:


> Looks fantastic! Love the shoes too




Thankyou dear PurseACold [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## xalvanor

x_ninja said:


> View attachment 1556484
> 
> 
> Here is my bi-color antigona chilling on my passenger seat.



I know this is from forever ago but I just got so excited because I just managed to find and BUY one of these so I needed to share! my first antigona! can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## chaudoufroid

xalvanor said:


> I know this is from forever ago but I just got so excited because I just managed to find and BUY one of these so I needed to share! my first antigona! can't wait for it to arrive!





congrats!!!! do do a reveal once you get it [emoji51]!!


----------



## chaudoufroid

out shopping last night... [emoji5]&#65039; dont mind the sports gear in the back lol


----------



## GemsBerry

chaudoufroid said:


> out shopping last night... [emoji5]&#65039; dont mind the sports gear in the back lol
> 
> View attachment 2949966



love classic black Gale, it looks great on you!


----------



## santmega

my small shiny antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

santmega said:


> View attachment 2953036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small shiny antigona



Looks perfect on u!


----------



## santmega

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks perfect on u!




thank you sweetie!


----------



## diorme

Me and my small Antigona out for the night [emoji48]


----------



## hrhsunshine

diorme said:


> View attachment 2954919
> 
> 
> Me and my small Antigona out for the night [emoji48]



Looking fierce! Love this color and the size is perfect on you!


----------



## PurseACold

diorme said:


> View attachment 2954919
> 
> 
> Me and my small Antigona out for the night [emoji48]


Great look!


----------



## UpUpnAway

diorme said:


> View attachment 2954919
> 
> 
> Me and my small Antigona out for the night [emoji48]


You look amazing. Way to rock that bag!


----------



## Carson123

chaudoufroid said:


> out shopping last night... [emoji5]&#65039; dont mind the sports gear in the back lol
> 
> View attachment 2949966




Is this the small or medium?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

diorme said:


> View attachment 2954919
> 
> 
> Me and my small Antigona out for the night [emoji48]


Oh you are so chic


----------



## megchuahiock

My tricolor pandora out before a quick grocery run!


----------



## Andy1612

Leaving work with my beautiful bag, don't know why I don't use her more


----------



## Ann85

Beautiful purse!


----------



## Ann85

Taken last week. Took my new small ant for her first day out. However,after admiring them yesterday,i noticed minor peeling/chipping on the straps to where the thread was sewn. My ocd flared up overnight but i assessed the defect this morning, turns out it was hardly noticeable during daytime that's why i never saw it when i inspected the handbag. It was on final sale and i asked someone to buy it for me in the UK. So i might as well accept it,can't return it as well. So if you guys have a suggestion on having it repaired,it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hrhsunshine

megchuahiock said:


> My tricolor pandora out before a quick grocery run!



Live the color combo! Great alternative to black and brown.



Andy1612 said:


> Leaving work with my beautiful bag, don't know why I don't use her more



Fabulous! Gales are so awesome! Take her out more often.



Ann85 said:


> Taken last week. Took my new small ant for her first day out. However,after admiring them yesterday,i noticed minor peeling/chipping on the straps to where the thread was sewn. My ocd flared up overnight but i assessed the defect this morning, turns out it was hardly noticeable during daytime that's why i never saw it when i inspected the handbag. It was on final sale and i asked someone to buy it for me in the UK. So i might as well accept it,can't return it as well. So if you guys have a suggestion on having it repaired,it will be greatly appreciated!



I am tragically OCD. I know how you felt. Glad it really doesn't show in daylight. These bags are little tanks! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Ann85

Thank you hrhsunshine!!! love her so much i contacted leathersurgeons,they said they could improve the strap for just $60! So thrilled they messaged me back!


----------



## Meebah12

megchuahiock said:


> My tricolor pandora out before a quick grocery run!


I like!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ann85 said:


> Taken last week. Took my new small ant for her first day out. However,after admiring them yesterday,i noticed minor peeling/chipping on the straps to where the thread was sewn. My ocd flared up overnight but i assessed the defect this morning, turns out it was hardly noticeable during daytime that's why i never saw it when i inspected the handbag. It was on final sale and i asked someone to buy it for me in the UK. So i might as well accept it,can't return it as well. So if you guys have a suggestion on having it repaired,it will be greatly appreciated!


Your Antigona is GORGEOUS


----------



## sparks1007

Going for a Sunday mooch around the shops.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> Going for a Sunday mooch around the shops.



Looks great on you!


----------



## Maice

My navy Antigona in grained goatskin yesterday


----------



## Bagproud

Maice said:


> My navy Antigona in grained goatskin yesterday



Just Lovely.


----------



## Bagproud

sparks1007 said:


> Going for a Sunday mooch around the shops.



Love that pop of colour.


----------



## Bagproud

Ann85 said:


> Taken last week. Took my new small ant for her first day out. However,after admiring them yesterday,i noticed minor peeling/chipping on the straps to where the thread was sewn. My ocd flared up overnight but i assessed the defect this morning, turns out it was hardly noticeable during daytime that's why i never saw it when i inspected the handbag. It was on final sale and i asked someone to buy it for me in the UK. So i might as well accept it,can't return it as well. So if you guys have a suggestion on having it repaired,it will be greatly appreciated!



Stunning colour.


----------



## Bagproud

Andy1612 said:


> Leaving work with my beautiful bag, don't know why I don't use her more



Lovely and it looks so soft. You reminded me I must get my black gale out more often.


----------



## Maice

Bagproud said:


> Just Lovely.



Thank you, *Bagproud*!


----------



## Ann85

Beautiful!!!


----------



## plaingal79

My first ever Givenchy, a Pandora medium in black Pepe [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Apologies for the bathroom pix but I just couldn't contain the excitement!!! More pix to come in the very near future !!!


----------



## Ann85

Wow!!! Love it plaingal79! Your new baby looks really beautiful especially with that red blazer!


----------



## Andy1612

plaingal79 said:


> My first ever Givenchy, a Pandora medium in black Pepe [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Apologies for the bathroom pix but I just couldn't contain the excitement!!! More pix to come in the very near future !!!
> 
> View attachment 2962317
> 
> View attachment 2962316



Such a beautiful bag! It suits you!


----------



## sparks1007

Bagproud said:


> Love that pop of colour.



Thanks Bagproud! Can't wait to get her out again at the weekend.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Micro Nightingale riding shotgun


----------



## Ms. Khaii

Maice said:


> My navy Antigona in grained goatskin yesterday


I'm so colorblind I thought it was black! :shame: So pretty!


----------



## Ms. Khaii

plaingal79 said:


> My first ever Givenchy, a Pandora medium in black Pepe [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Apologies for the bathroom pix but I just couldn't contain the excitement!!! More pix to come in the very near future !!!
> 
> View attachment 2962317
> 
> View attachment 2962316


Congrats on the Givenchy! Looks good on you


----------



## Ms. Khaii

sparks1007 said:


> Going for a Sunday mooch around the shops.


What a nice color! What is it?


----------



## Maice

Ms. Khaii said:


> I'm so colorblind I thought it was black! :shame: So pretty!



Thank you, *Ms. Khaii*!  It is quite dark so it would be easy to make that mistake... it looks lighter under direct sunlight though


----------



## sparks1007

Ms. Khaii said:


> What a nice color! What is it?



Thanks! It's oil blue.


----------



## Maice

Me with my Pandora for a casual outing


----------



## Josysy

addicted19 said:


> This is my first Givenchy bag! the beautiful lucrezia in the medium. I read some bad reviews about the leather getting scratched off on the raised parts but i've been wearing mine daily for the past few months and have had absolutely no issues
> 
> I got it for a great price from Reebonz. I'm finding the top two corners are starting to sag a bit and give the bag a bit of a more rounded look around the top.



I've bought the one in blue and find it so heavy. Do you find your Lucrezia heavy?


----------



## miazfryer

Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38]


----------



## Ann85

so pretty!!! That size looks really great on you! Love the haircut too!


----------



## Rina337

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38]




You look lovely! Love the colour of your antigona.


----------



## lizzieke

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38][/
> 
> Wow!!!! So beautiful. Gorgeous picture.


----------



## miazfryer

Rina337 said:


> You look lovely! Love the colour of your antigona.


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## miazfryer

lizzieke said:


> miazfryer said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38][/
> 
> Wow!!!! So beautiful. Gorgeous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yijingchan

Finally got my large pandora [emoji1]


----------



## PurseACold

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38]


Gorgeous bag, and great look!


----------



## medeir86

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38]


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sanmi

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2970644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Givenchy Antigona out for a stroll today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji38]



Pretty..


----------



## plaingal79

Forgot to post this earlier, my new Panda in Pepe leather riding along, on the way to the gym! Love the new pink fur ball keychain!


----------



## Maice

Used my Antigona for dinner out earlier tonight


----------



## Sazzy3103

Maice said:


> Used my Antigona for dinner out earlier tonight


Looks good on you and I LOVE your shoes


----------



## TeeLVee

plaingal79 said:


> Forgot to post this earlier, my new Panda in Pepe leather riding along, on the way to the gym! Love the new pink fur ball keychain!
> 
> View attachment 2973846




Beautiful pandora in pepe leather. &#128522;


----------



## pinksky777

&#128153;


----------



## Maice

Sazzy3103 said:


> Looks good on you and I LOVE your shoes



Thank you, *Sazzy3103*!


----------



## MissLaraDL

Took my Nightingale out to eat sushi [emoji7] it made my lunch that much better!!!


----------



## plaingal79

Took Panda out today while we house hunt! So much fun!!


----------



## stephanienessia

Took my oxblood Ant for breakfast today! &#128516;


----------



## TeeLVee

stephanienessia said:


> Took my oxblood Ant for breakfast today! &#128516;




Beautiful! I love the color of your antigona. &#128522;Been trying to look for one for pandora but wasn't able to find one.


----------



## bagloverny

My beautiful small Antigona beside me on my couch


----------



## stephanienessia

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful! I love the color of your antigona. &#128522;Been trying to look for one for pandora but wasn't able to find one.



Thank you! Hope you'll find it soon!


----------



## rockstarmish

Took my Mini blue Pandora to watch The Avengers yesterday.


----------



## addicted19

Josysy said:


> I've bought the one in blue and find it so heavy. Do you find your Lucrezia heavy?



I'm okay with it most of the time but I can see what people mean when they say it is a heavy bag. the only time it bothers me is when I have classes and have to carry a lot more stuff in it and hold it for extended periods. all good if i'm only going to work for the day  plus it's such a pretty bag that it's worth the weight


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha! 

Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

plaingal79 said:


> Forgot to post this earlier, my new Panda in Pepe leather riding along, on the way to the gym! Love the new pink fur ball keychain!
> 
> View attachment 2973846


Where did you get your "fur ball."  Thanks.


----------



## TeeLVee

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!




You look great! I love your pandora. &#128522;


----------



## froufroujr.

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!


Omg! This colour is gorgeous!! May I know what it's called? 

I just got my pandora in oxblood yesterday. Wondering whether I should've held out for a pepe leather one instead


----------



## Wudge

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!



Your bag is lovely and you have such an engaging smile. Lovely photos, thanks.


----------



## Pavla

Maice said:


> Used my Antigona for dinner out earlier tonight





stephanienessia said:


> Took my oxblood Ant for breakfast today! &#128516;





bagloverny said:


> My beautiful small Antigona beside me on my couch



All your Antigonas are so pretty!!!!


----------



## Maice

Pavla said:


> All your Antigonas are so pretty!!!!



Thank you, *Pavla*!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

TeeLVee said:


> You look great! I love your pandora. &#128522;



Thank you so much!!  I'm head over heels with my Panda, too, and seriously contemplating my next Givenchy!


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

Wudge said:


> Your bag is lovely and you have such an engaging smile. Lovely photos, thanks.



Aw, that's so lovely of you to say, thank you!  Hopefully I'll be able to share even more Givenchy in the future.


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

froufroujr. said:


> Omg! This colour is gorgeous!! May I know what it's called?
> 
> I just got my pandora in oxblood yesterday. Wondering whether I should've held out for a pepe leather one instead



Oh, gosh...I honestly don't know! There's no color name on the tag that came with the bag, and when I've seen the same leather/colorway online, it only ever says "blue". A Pandora in oxblood sounds absolutely gorgeous, though! And hey, who says you can't get a Pepe leather one later on?


----------



## Violet Bleu

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!



I love your Pandora so much! Is the Pepe leather soft? It looks so squishy in these pictures, and I love slouchy bags. The color is very pretty also!


----------



## miazfryer

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous bag, and great look!





medeir86 said:


> Gorgeous!!





sanmi said:


> Pretty..



Thanks you guys!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!


Your bag is lovely.  Congrats.  Gosh, I wish we got snow here in SoCal.


----------



## macaroonxo

plaingal79 said:


> Took Panda out today while we house hunt! So much fun!!
> View attachment 2974575
> 
> View attachment 2974576
> 
> View attachment 2974577
> 
> View attachment 2974578
> 
> View attachment 2974579



pretty! and that house is amazing!


----------



## TeeLVee

Just wanted to share with you my newly acquired panda mini being handy while exploring HK. &#128522;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Just *fabulous *on you!  Never stop smiling PlaceboGiraffe!


----------



## Violet Bleu

TeeLVee said:


> Just wanted to share with you my newly acquired panda mini being handy while exploring HK. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981502



Wow! You are so petite, the Panda mini looks so roomy! This is why I love action shots!


----------



## heckp

My first givenchy. I'm so sorry for the giant picture


----------



## TeeLVee

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! You are so petite, the Panda mini looks so roomy! This is why I love action shots!




Thanks! It is indeed roomy and it fits a lot despite it's size.


----------



## mrsMsunshine

Out today with my gale


----------



## devik

heckp said:


> My first givenchy. I'm so sorry for the giant picture



Looks like Santa was good to you! Classic bag, I bet you're loving it.





mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



Looks great on you! Beautiful shot. May I ask what specific color this is?


----------



## Violet Bleu

mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



Very pretty! I think I need to get a red bag!


----------



## sparks1007

mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



Lovely. Is that a medium?


----------



## GemsBerry

mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



 Nice outfit!


----------



## hrhsunshine

TeeLVee said:


> Just wanted to share with you my newly acquired panda mini being handy while exploring HK. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981502



Love the mini pandora and this is my fave color for the style! Looks great on you!



heckp said:


> My first givenchy. I'm so sorry for the giant picture



Congratulations!!! I hope you are loving her. She looks perfect on you!



mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



Great pop of color! The size is perfect on you!


----------



## sparks1007

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Hey, guys! So pretty much my first time on the thread here, and I thought I'd show my one and only Givenchy (at least so far ) - the Medium Pandora in Pepe leather. I've had her for about a year, and love her SO much! I actually have to make myself stop wearing her so I don't ignore my other bags. Haha!
> 
> Anyway, the first photo was taken a few weeks ago, when we suddenly got snow all over again, and the others way back in January, actually. Thanks for letting me share!



Photos like this make me wish I lived somewhere that wasn't baking hot 364 days a year. I must admit, the desire doesn't last long but oh to be able to wear outfits like this sometimes. You look awesome!!


----------



## koolmumz

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2785020
> 
> 
> Medium Goatskin Antigona
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Hi meithemeow, would you mind telling me how tall you are?


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

sparks1007 said:


> Photos like this make me wish I lived somewhere that wasn't baking hot 364 days a year. I must admit, the desire doesn't last long but oh to be able to wear outfits like this sometimes. You look awesome!!



Thank you so much!!  While I must admit winter does get rather dreary when you're in the midst of it, and it's been dark, wet and bitingly cold for weeks on end, but I don't think I'd be able to live somewhere that didn't have different seasons. Not just because of the opportunity to wary my outfits and wardrobe that much more, but because I really do love the changing seasons so much! After all, you appreciate spring and summer one heck of a lot more when you've got stifling darkness and cold for three months of each year.  And our summers are pretty much awesome, with seemingly endless, bright days!


----------



## sparks1007

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thank you so much!!  While I must admit winter does get rather dreary when you're in the midst of it, and it's been dark, wet and bitingly cold for weeks on end, but I don't think I'd be able to live somewhere that didn't have different seasons. Not just because of the opportunity to wary my outfits and wardrobe that much more, but because I really do love the changing seasons so much! After all, you appreciate spring and summer one heck of a lot more when you've got stifling darkness and cold for three months of each year.  And our summers are pretty much awesome, with seemingly endless, bright days!



Haha. Mine is all about the fashion I'm afraid. I totally don't miss winter or autumn or spring. Bright sunny days all year round does it for me. As do our two seasons of hot and hotter. Currently on hotter. But I do know what you mean about the building anticipation of spring/summer.


----------



## pinksky777

Lounging after a long day [emoji516][emoji517][emoji497]


----------



## Carson123

sparks1007 said:


> Haha. Mine is all about the fashion I'm afraid. I totally don't miss winter or autumn or spring. Bright sunny days all year round does it for me. As do our two seasons of hot and hotter. Currently on hotter. But I do know what you mean about the building anticipation of spring/summer.




Fall clothes are my fav! Boots, sweaters, dark bags, vampy nail polish etc. Love it!


----------



## missdennies

jazmini said:


>


 
Thanks for posting a pic of your bag. I've been obsessing about getting this bag for ages now. May I ask you if the straps are long enough to be placed on your shoulder?


Also, is it comfy to 'wear'? TIA!


----------



## devik

pinksky777 said:


> Lounging after a long day [emoji516][emoji517][emoji497]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986135



That blue is gorg!


----------



## jazmini

missdennies said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of your bag. I've been obsessing about getting this bag for ages now. May I ask you if the straps are long enough to be placed on your shoulder?
> 
> 
> Also, is it comfy to 'wear'? TIA!



Yes, they are long enough.
It is very light and roomy.
I just love it and received so many compliments
HTH


----------



## FrenchBulldog

At work with my new medium Pandora.  Because the crossbody strap I find to not be nearly long enough, I decided to try the custom strap I purchased for my defective and recently returned  "Balenciaga City."  I figured it would do until the new strap arrives.  Yippee!


----------



## pinksky777

devik said:


> That blue is gorg!




Thank you!


----------



## Wudge

FrenchBulldog said:


> At work with my new medium Pandora.  Because the crossbody strap I find to not be nearly long enough, I decided to try the custom strap I purchased for my defective and recently returned  "Balenciaga City."  I figured it would do until the new strap arrives.  Yippee!



Love the strap idea. Congratulations, it looks great on you.


----------



## missdennies

jazmini said:


> Yes, they are long enough.
> It is very light and roomy.
> I just love it and received so many compliments
> HTH


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Ann85

mrsMsunshine said:


> Out today with my gale



I'm in love with your purse!!!!


----------



## sparks1007

Out last night with my medium oil blue pandora.


----------



## reddfoxx1

My one and only. I use her for work right now.
http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150511_075820_zpsq0tfyo4p.jpg


----------



## wouldyouknow42

I'm just about to purchase this Nightingale (link below). It says 'large' on Farfetch, but from the dimensions I'm sure it's a medium. (Do they even make the large Nightingale any more?)

http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/givenchy-large-nightingale-tote-item-10932885.aspx

Before I commit, I'd love it if someone would confirm that the medium Nightingale would fit a 13' laptop and the usual other odds and ends without stretching out unreasonably? 

I've carried Nightingale shoppers for years and I'm used to stuffing it with laptop, tablet, wallet, chargers and so on... I feel like a change though I want to stick to the Nightingale model I adore, but I need to make sure the medium will work as a daily work bag, like the shopper does.

Would be grateful for any informed opinions...


----------



## Ann85

pinksky777 said:


> Lounging after a long day [emoji516][emoji517][emoji497]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986135



Lovely! I have this in small too! Do you use her when it gets really hot outside? I'm just super scared of the color fading. &#128569;


----------



## pinksky777

Ann85 said:


> Lovely! I have this in small too! Do you use her when it gets really hot outside? I'm just super scared of the color fading. [emoji81]




Well I used her all winter and I tend to gravitate towards my mini antigonas during the summer months.


----------



## pinksky777

pinksky777 said:


> Well I used her all winter and I tend to gravitate towards my mini antigonas during the summer months.




Oh sorry! Thought you were referring to my dark grey small antigona for some reason lol no I'm not afraid of the periwinkle color fading at all!


----------



## Ann85

now that you've mentioned it,i think i need another one of a darker color. Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## pinksky777

After the gym [emoji517][emoji170][emoji516]


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> Out last night with my medium oil blue pandora.



What a great color for your casual look. Great pop and so wearable!



reddfoxx1 said:


> My one and only. I use her for work right now.
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll189/reddfoxx_1/20150511_075820_zpsq0tfyo4p.jpg



Great tote for the working girl. Beautiful classic color too!



pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2997334
> View attachment 2997335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym [emoji517][emoji170][emoji516]



Love the Ant with your kicks!


----------



## plaingal79

Waiting for the hubby in the dressing room


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> What a great color for your casual look. Great pop and so wearable!
> 
> 
> 
> Great tote for the working girl. Beautiful classic color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Ant with your kicks!




Thanks doll [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2997334
> View attachment 2997335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym [emoji517][emoji170][emoji516]


Beautiful color


----------



## sparks1007

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2997334
> View attachment 2997335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym [emoji517][emoji170][emoji516]



Lovely again!


----------



## sparks1007

hrhsunshine said:


> What a great color for your casual look. Great pop and so wearable!



Thanks so much. I do sometimes find it hard to match with stuff so all inspiration is greatly received.


----------



## Kyokei

Went with my Antigona for lunch and wine today.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kyokei said:


> Went with my Antigona for lunch and wine today.



Looks good. I love Givenchy because it pairs well with edgy looks. The Antigona looks so nice with all black.


----------



## Kyokei

Violet Bleu said:


> Looks good. I love Givenchy because it pairs well with edgy looks. The Antigona looks so nice with all black.



Thanks! That's what drew me to Givenchy as well. I have my eye on a few of their other bags, also probably in black... I keep telling myself I should get something in color but whenever I do it always remains unused...

I'm still amazed by how this bag seems to pair well with just about every outfit I can think of.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kyokei said:


> Thanks! That's what drew me to Givenchy as well. I have my eye on a few of their other bags, also probably in black... I keep telling myself I should get something in color but whenever I do it always remains unused...
> 
> I'm still amazed by how this bag seems to pair well with just about every outfit I can think of.



I agree! I have a black Micro Nightingale but would also love to get a black Antigona one day. A good majority of my bags are black because I also wear lots of black. If you want something colorful, I would suggest getting a crazy bright wallet for a pop of color.


----------



## Sculli

With my nightingale, I haven't used her for a long time, she made a comeback today. [emoji16]


----------



## sparks1007

Kyokei said:


> Went with my Antigona for lunch and wine today.



Love it! Makes me reconsider an Antigona.


----------



## Kyokei

Sculli said:


> With my nightingale, I haven't used her for a long time, she made a comeback today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003200



Your entire outfit is great.


----------



## Kyokei

sparks1007 said:


> Love it! Makes me reconsider an Antigona.



I'm still just as excited every time I even look at this bag as when I bought it, so I really recommend it. You can't go wrong with it.


----------



## sparks1007

Kyokei said:


> I'm still just as excited every time I even look at this bag as when I bought it, so I really recommend it. You can't go wrong with it.



Thanks! Is that the small you have? If you don't mind me asking what size/height are you?


----------



## Kyokei

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks! Is that the small you have? If you don't mind me asking what size/height are you?



It's the medium! I've noticed it looks a lot smaller when I carry it that way. Using the shoulder strap makes it look bigger on me. I've attached another picture taken the same day for comparison so you can see.

I'm 5'2" and size XS/0. I tried both the medium Antigona, Nightingale, and Pandora (plan to buy that at some point too...) and found the size to be great for a bigger every day carry bag.


----------



## sparks1007

Kyokei said:


> It's the medium! I've noticed it looks a lot smaller when I carry it that way. Using the shoulder strap makes it look bigger on me. I've attached another picture taken the same day for comparison so you can see.
> 
> I'm 5'2" and size XS/0. I tried both the medium Antigona, Nightingale, and Pandora (plan to buy that at some point too...) and found the size to be great for a bigger every day carry bag.



Wow. That is a difference. Thanks for sharing. I have a medium pandora and love it. That Antigona looks great on you. Will take a look over the summer when I'm back in Europe. It's really growing on me. I like the medium. Very stylish but still uber cool.


----------



## pinksky777

Close-up.


----------



## Raffaluv

Headed to the Rangers game w/ my Rottweiler tote!  thank you for lettinge share!


----------



## Ann85

Taking her out for coffee and donuts. I'm still not sure if i love my ant, saw the smooth leather On sale at farfetch.that was the one i initially wanted&#128557;. Maybe just get one in the black smooth leather soon. Can't have too many givenchy's,right? She's so hard to capture in photos; lighter in daylight,a dark bright blue when indoors.


----------



## Sazzy3103

Ann85 said:


> Taking her out for coffee and donuts. I'm still not sure if i love my ant, saw the smooth leather On sale at farfetch.that was the one i initially wanted&#128557;. Maybe just get one in the black smooth leather soon. Can't have too many givenchy's,right? She's so hard to capture in photos; lighter in daylight,a dark bright blue when indoors.


Beautiful


----------



## Andy1612

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3008648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up.



That bag is just amazing! I have never been a fan of the antigona but I think this bag just changed my mind  do you know what the color is called?


----------



## Andy1612

Raffaluv said:


> Headed to the Rangers game w/ my Rottweiler tote!  thank you for lettinge share!



In love with the bag!


----------



## devik

Ann85 said:


> Taking her out for coffee and donuts. I'm still not sure if i love my ant, saw the smooth leather On sale at farfetch.that was the one i initially wanted&#55357;&#56877;. Maybe just get one in the black smooth leather soon. Can't have too many givenchy's,right? She's so hard to capture in photos; lighter in daylight,a dark bright blue when indoors.



Awww, how could you not totally love her? She's beautiful! But she'd probably enjoy having a new sister around, too.


----------



## BDgirl

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3008648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up.



Gorgeous! What color is this??


----------



## cuselover

Mine &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## crazy8baglady

Ann85 said:


> Taking her out for coffee and donuts. I'm still not sure if i love my ant, saw the smooth leather On sale at farfetch.that was the one i initially wanted[emoji24]. Maybe just get one in the black smooth leather soon. Can't have too many givenchy's,right? She's so hard to capture in photos; lighter in daylight,a dark bright blue when indoors.




How funny, I have the smooth leather version in the same color and I was thinking how gorgeous yours looks before I read your commentary.  They're both beautiful!  [emoji4]


----------



## Ann85

crazy8baglady said:


> How funny, I have the smooth leather version in the same color and I was thinking how gorgeous yours looks before I read your commentary.  They're both beautiful!  [emoji4]




Yes they are! Wish i could see yours too! If i had the extra $$$ i would buy the smooth leather in a heartbeat! The color and the leather is just lovely. What's amazing is how it's easy to pair w/ just about anything considering it's not a basic color.
You made a great choice there!


----------



## littlesnoopy

Today in office


----------



## Ash_Rodz

littlesnoopy said:


> Today in office


Love the antigona!


----------



## Ash_Rodz

So pretty! Love the red!


----------



## Ash_Rodz

plaingal79 said:


> Forgot to post this earlier, my new Panda in Pepe leather riding along, on the way to the gym! Love the new pink fur ball keychain!
> 
> View attachment 2973846


Love your pandora! Definitely on my wish list!


----------



## Ash_Rodz

rockstarmish said:


> Took my Mini blue Pandora to watch The Avengers yesterday.


I've been thinking about getting a mini! Are you able to fit a decent amount of things in it?


----------



## lorieee

My newest purchase: Givenchy Pandora Clutch!!


----------



## Kyokei

lorieee said:


> My newest purchase: Givenchy Pandora Clutch!!



I love this one. Good choice!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Ann85 said:


> Yes they are! Wish i could see yours too! If i had the extra $$$ i would buy the smooth leather in a heartbeat! The color and the leather is just lovely. What's amazing is how it's easy to pair w/ just about anything considering it's not a basic color.
> 
> You made a great choice there!




I posted this pic somewhere when I first bought it but here it is again.  Yes, I was also surprised by how easy it is to wear this color.  So fun for spring and summer! [emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

littlesnoopy said:


> Today in office


great shots


----------



## rockstarmish

Yes, very much so. I can fit a ton of things in my pandora. And when I say a ton.. I mean a TON. I recommend you get one. You won't regret it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

littlesnoopy said:


> Today in office



This looks so delightful!


----------



## sparks1007

lorieee said:


> My newest purchase: Givenchy Pandora Clutch!!



Nice. Looks better than in the promo shots online.


----------



## Ann85

crazy8baglady said:


> I posted this pic somewhere when I first bought it but here it is again.  Yes, I was also surprised by how easy it is to wear this color.  So fun for spring and summer! [emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013456



Such a gorgeous bag!!!! Oooh that leather is to-die for!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing a photo of your baby!!!!


----------



## littlesnoopy

Ash_Rodz said:


> Love the antigona!





LOUKPEACH said:


> great shots





Violet Bleu said:


> This looks so delightful!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

It's a raining all week and I'm wearing my winter clothes in June. Decided to add something to the outfit by including my new Givenchy Pandora Box.


----------



## Ijadidi206

Hi,

I have no pics to share but can i ask where should we buy givenchy stuff like bambi pouch and tote bag with cheaper price. Is it in Paris ( I will be going there ) or in the UK? Do u guys know whether they sell the bambi design in outlet? Is there any website where they put price online? TQ


----------



## devik

Ijadidi206 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have no pics to share but can i ask where should we buy givenchy stuff like bambi pouch and tote bag with cheaper price. Is it in Paris ( I will be going there ) or in the UK? Do u guys know whether they sell the bambi design in outlet? Is there any website where they put price online? TQ



The Bambi tote is very popular and I would be surprised if you found them in any outlet or discounted at any retailer. The pouch might have more availability, I'm not sure. If you try for an outlet then go first thing in the morning since that type of item would sell very quickly. Sometimes they have more stock in the back but quantities tend to be extremely limited.

If the pound is strong against the euro then it will be cheaper for you to buy in Paris. Outside of currency considerations, the prices are likely to be very similar otherwise.

I've never seen a website with pricing listed for Gbags the way they do with Chanel and others.


----------



## daughtybag

Here's my pandora medium babies! 
Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## ayumiken

ehemelay said:


> Love the Pandora!  This is the second week-long trip I've taken since receiving my Medium (textured) black Pandora in August and I am looking forward to carrying it for several days in a row.  It's a great bag for everyday but especially good for travel.
> 
> For reference I'm 5'2" without heels, US size 4:


It suits you well..... trendy and Cool


----------



## solitudelove

daughtybag said:


> Here's my pandora medium babies!
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Ooohhh nice collection! They are all great colours to go with different outfits!


----------



## randr21

daughtybag said:


> Here's my pandora medium babies!
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Look at all the pepe bundles of joy!  Is it even possible to choose your favorite?  I see another one of these in my future.


----------



## Rina337

Less action... More sitting pretty.


----------



## daughtybag

randr21 said:


> Look at all the pepe bundles of joy!  Is it even possible to choose your favorite?  I see another one of these in my future.



Hi randr21 The  black pepe is my favorite! Thanks


----------



## daughtybag

solitudelove said:


> Ooohhh nice collection! They are all great colours to go with different outfits!



Thanks solitudelove! Love them !


----------



## randr21

daughtybag said:


> Hi randr21 The  black pepe is my favorite! Thanks



Thats the one on my wish list as well!  Coincidentally, a rerun of The new Odd Couple show is on now, and Leslie Bibb's character carrying the same one.


----------



## ikim23

Whoop! Here's my sale score! 3D panel Antigona clutch [emoji7]


----------



## Rina337

ikim23 said:


> Whoop! Here's my sale score! 3D panel Antigona clutch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020390
> View attachment 3020389




Super pretty!


----------



## daughtybag

randr21, I really love this bag



randr21 said:


> Thats the one on my wish list as well!  Coincidentally, a rerun of The new Odd Couple show is on now, and Leslie Bibb's character carrying the same one.


----------



## devik

ikim23 said:


> Whoop! Here's my sale score! 3D panel Antigona clutch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020390
> View attachment 3020389



Nice clutch and YOUR NAILS ARE GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rycechica1016

Got this beauty from recent sale! small goatskin antigona, i think the color is orchid.


----------



## Rina337

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3021927
> 
> Got this beauty from recent sale! small goatskin antigona, i think the color is orchid.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Phiomega

My beloved black pandora with baseball stitch... This is my 'cool girl' bag... Have not carried it for a long time and suddenly feel a longing for it... The leather is TDF!


----------



## randr21

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3022279
> 
> My beloved black pandora with baseball stitch... This is my 'cool girl' bag... Have not carried it for a long time and suddenly feel a longing for it... The leather is TDF!



That's a nice looking bag, and beautifully captured.


----------



## Phiomega

randr21 said:


> That's a nice looking bag, and beautifully captured.


Thank you!


----------



## maddie66

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3021927
> 
> Got this beauty from recent sale! small goatskin antigona, i think the color is orchid.




I have been stalking this color for awhile now -- just gorgeous!


----------



## Ann85

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3021927
> 
> Got this beauty from recent sale! small goatskin antigona, i think the color is orchid.




Exquisite color!!!!! If you don't mind me asking,where did you get her on sale? i'm keeping a list of stores on where i'll be getting my next ant and yours looked really well protected! &#128076;&#127996;


----------



## solitudelove

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3022279
> 
> My beloved black pandora with baseball stitch... This is my 'cool girl' bag... Have not carried it for a long time and suddenly feel a longing for it... The leather is TDF!


LOVE the baseball stitch!!!!! It gives the bag a more edgy look!!! So beautiful!


----------



## prisden

love love love this baby pink small antigona I bought in Singapore [emoji178][emoji166][emoji307] thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Phiomega

randr21 said:


> That's a nice looking bag, and beautifully captured.





solitudelove said:


> LOVE the baseball stitch!!!!! It gives the bag a more edgy look!!! So beautiful!



Thank you.... The baseball stitch is indeed what makes me fall in love with it, and to-date I have never seen her twins anywhere....


----------



## Byunnie

My antigona calf in blush, thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## rockstarmish

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3021927
> 
> Got this beauty from recent sale! small goatskin antigona, i think the color is orchid.


 orchid. Such a beauty!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cherryberry said:


> My antigona calf in blush, thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024185



Looking uber-chic!


----------



## eiiv

prisden said:


> View attachment 3023229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love love this baby pink small antigona I bought in Singapore [emoji178][emoji166][emoji307] thanks for letting me share.


Omg. The baby pink is so nice!


----------



## littlesnoopy

prisden said:


> View attachment 3023229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love love this baby pink small antigona I bought in Singapore [emoji178][emoji166][emoji307] thanks for letting me share.



This is lovely!!!


----------



## jazmini

My Ant from the NAP sale


----------



## jp23

Small anti today


----------



## Kyokei

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3029892
> 
> 
> Small anti today



Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## juzzernaut

My first Givenchy bag! The black nightingale in goatskin. I love that it can be worn hobo style. [emoji4] Snagged this beauty at the Barneys sale for $1399!


----------



## Kyokei

I'm normally a red wine drinker and have been for years, but lately I've been trying to expand into whites. I had this today with my Antigona.


----------



## jp23

Kyokei said:


> Looks great with your outfit.




Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## pinksky777

Waiting for the bf [emoji170]


----------



## daughtybag

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3034147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the bf [emoji170]




Lovely bag! Great Color!


----------



## pinksky777

daughtybag said:


> Lovely bag! Great Color!




Thanks! [emoji170]


----------



## ARashid

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3022279
> 
> My beloved black pandora with baseball stitch... This is my 'cool girl' bag... Have not carried it for a long time and suddenly feel a longing for it... The leather is TDF!




Omg this is TDF!


----------



## ARashid

Raffaluv said:


> Headed to the Rangers game w/ my Rottweiler tote!  thank you for lettinge share!




Hi! Been wanting to get the bambi version. Are the straps comfortable after you've stuffed the bag?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kyokei said:


> I'm normally a red wine drinker and have been for years, but lately I've been trying to expand into whites. I had this today with my Antigona.


Great pic nice


----------



## vincent ko

Here's my modelling pictures. Hope you guys like 'em!


----------



## mdlchic77

vincent ko said:


> Here's my modelling pictures. Hope you guys like 'em!




Absolutely stunning! You look great and that bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Raffaluv

ARashid said:


> Hi! Been wanting to get the bambi version. Are the straps comfortable after you've stuffed the bag?




Hey there! Yes the straps are comfortable even when the bag is stuffed to capacity  
I love the Bambi print also; please share pics if you decide to take the plunge!


----------



## vincent ko

mdlchic77 said:


> Absolutely stunning! You look great and that bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you mdlchic77! I love love this bag.


----------



## Phiomega

ARashid said:


> Omg this is TDF!



Thank you! It is an awesome bag.... And, so far I have not seen anyone else who owns this: is it only sold in my region?


----------



## Ann85

prisden said:


> View attachment 3023229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love love this baby pink small antigona I bought in Singapore [emoji178][emoji166][emoji307] thanks for letting me share.



Love the twilly! May i know where you bought them? And do you have issues of staining, as it is a light colored purse? The color combination looks really gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Wudge

vincent ko said:


> Here's my modelling pictures. Hope you guys like 'em!



LOVE this bag! It looks awesome on you and you look so handsome in these pictures.


----------



## vincent ko

Wudge said:


> LOVE this bag! It looks awesome on you and you look so handsome in these pictures.


Thanks Wudge! You're awesome!!


----------



## di_gem

Just gale and i doing some baby shopping
Medium gale fr nap sale so happy!


----------



## randr21

di_gem said:


> View attachment 3039396
> 
> Just gale and i doing some baby shopping
> Medium gale fr nap sale so happy!



your gale and outfit go so well together...picture of casual chic.


----------



## di_gem

Thanks randr21!! [emoji16]


----------



## gucci*lover

juzzernaut said:


> View attachment 3031615
> 
> 
> My first Givenchy bag! The black nightingale in goatskin. I love that it can be worn hobo style. [emoji4] Snagged this beauty at the Barneys sale for $1399!


Love this! Is that the large, or is it the tote?


----------



## BagLover21

Obsessed with my medium Nightingale.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2997334
> View attachment 2997335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the gym [emoji517][emoji170][emoji516]



Is this the mini or small ?


----------



## vincent ko

More pictures.


----------



## jp23

BagLover21 said:


> Obsessed with my medium Nightingale.




Oooooo loving this!


----------



## pinksky777

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Is this the mini or small ?




It's the mini [emoji4]


----------



## Meebah12

vincent ko said:


> More pictures.


Love the look


----------



## Raffaluv

vincent ko said:


> More pictures.



Great pics! My large pouch @ the salon tonight! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pinksky777 said:


> It's the mini [emoji4]



Is the small a ,to bigger or is it a small difference


----------



## ohricochet

Thinking of buying a patent Antigona, does anyone have any mod shots?


----------



## pinksky777

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Is the small a ,to bigger or is it a small difference




I feel like the small is definitely bigger. But the mini holds everything you need perfectly for a smaller bag.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pinksky777 said:


> I feel like the small is definitely bigger. But the mini holds everything you need perfectly for a smaller bag.



I have he mini and yes it fits so much but I think it looks awkward on me but I have large bags so I wasn't sure if the small was closer to a medium or to a mini


----------



## pinksky777

shoptilludrop4 said:


> I have he mini and yes it fits so much but I think it looks awkward on me but I have large bags so I wasn't sure if the small was closer to a medium or to a mini




Closer to a mini I'd say.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pinksky777 said:


> Closer to a mini I'd say.



Oh ok I wish I had time to go see in in person 
I appreciate your help btw

I ordered the mini grey and love the color but the size is small I have a lot of black large
I have a Celine large and than I bought a similar Celine bag by Michael kors lol and love the size so I figured maybe a small high end bag for everyday would be cute but I was shocked how small but it fit so much I was impressed 
I guess against my body the mini looked really small but I'm 5'5 and athletic curvey but I loved the way the mini looked on Morgan Stewart :/


----------



## Violet Bleu

Raffaluv said:


> Great pics! My large pouch @ the salon tonight! Thank you for letting me share!



Cool pouch! It looks really roomy!


----------



## BooIn

My Yellow Mini Pandora


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Here is my new small ant in matte and shiny leather popping out to say hello.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BooIn said:


> My Yellow Mini Pandora



So cute! I want a Mini so bad!


----------



## Raffaluv

Violet Bleu said:


> Cool pouch! It looks really roomy!




Thank you!!  It's the Elmerinda large pouch; about 9x12 and I was surprised how much it fit too;  it was the 1st time I'd taken her out on her own & it felt good to travel light!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you!!  It's the Elmerinda large pouch; about 9x12 and I was surprised how much it fit too;  it was the 1st time I'd taken her out on her own & it felt good to travel light!



You're welcome! I'm considering getting a Givenchy pouch, and I think they are all the same size. Does it feel good in the hand? I'm not used to carrying a flat pouch that is so large. Is it comfortable to carry?

Thanks
Violet Bleu


----------



## BooIn

Violet Bleu said:


> So cute! I want a Mini so bad!



Thank you! Been eyeing on these and finally took a plunge to own one. Mini but can hold lots of stuffs, light-weight and chic at the same time.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BooIn said:


> Thank you! Been eyeing on these and finally took a plunge to own one. Mini but can hold lots of stuffs, light-weight and chic at the same time.



I have a Pandora wristlet that I adore. Is it crazy to also want a Mini Pandora?


----------



## Raffaluv

I'm not positive about sizing but I have seen pouches described as both small or large size - it feels really comfortable in hand & also tucked under my arm- I wasn't expecting things to lay so flat (I thought the sides would puff out & look thick but it was packed & still very sleek/slim feeling.  Which print were you thinking about?


----------



## BooIn

Violet Bleu said:


> I have a Pandora wristlet that I adore. Is it crazy to also want a Mini Pandora?



I want a Pandy wrislet/pouch as well, but I got this Mini first so I guess am gonna have to stick on these one. 

I think you should go get a Mini too.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Raffaluv said:


> I'm not positive about sizing but I have seen pouches described as both small or large size - it feels really comfortable in hand & also tucked under my arm- I wasn't expecting things to lay so flat (I thought the sides would puff out & look thick but it was packed & still very sleek/slim feeling.  Which print were you thinking about?



I really want to get this one! 

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-medium-baby-s-breath-pouch/1158833

If I don't end up getting it, I'm considering purchasing one of the solid leather Antigona pouches in a really pretty color.


----------



## jp23

moi et mes sacs said:


> Here is my new small ant in matte and shiny leather popping out to say hello.




looooove this too!


----------



## Violet Bleu

BooIn said:


> I want a Pandy wrislet/pouch as well, but I got this Mini first so I guess am gonna have to stick on these one.
> 
> I think you should go get a Mini too.



I agree! I'm waiting for a really nice blue! Have you seen a Mini in blue? Btw the word Pandy is so cute! Lol. A bright green would be pretty too. I'm not sure on the color yet.  You should get a wristlet though. It is super roomy and so cute since it's like a little squishy box.


----------



## pinksky777

Mini ant in periwinkle


----------



## shoptilludrop4

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3056258
> View attachment 3056259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini ant in periwinkle



Was this the one on sale? I was considering it

Mod shots please ))


----------



## pinksky777

shoptilludrop4 said:


> Was this the one on sale? I was considering it
> 
> 
> 
> Mod shots please ))




No I wish! Lol I saw a couple on sale in a few places, but this color was never on sale anywhere for some reason. Paid 2475$ CAD with taxes.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Oh I think I saw this color on sale but it had shiny leather on the sides

Do u have pics carrying it?


----------



## solitudelove

My Pandora and I out shopping!


----------



## jp23

solitudelove said:


> My Pandora and I out shopping!






I love this style it's so cool and edgy while still being classy and simple definitely want some croc!


----------



## jp23

Small anti today


----------



## solitudelove

jp23 said:


> I love this style it's so cool and edgy while still being classy and simple definitely want some croc!


Thank you! You should definitely get something in croc! It's so beautiful! 

I like your small Antigona as well! Such a rich black colour!


----------



## jp23

solitudelove said:


> Thank you! You should definitely get something in croc! It's so beautiful!
> 
> I like your small Antigona as well! Such a rich black colour!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; all I wear is black so it's the prefect bag for me! I'm even wanting a medium in goat [emoji85] trouble! Hahahaha


----------



## jp23

Anti again she's a great buddy [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ann85

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3063003
> 
> 
> Anti again she's a great buddy [emoji5]&#65039;



 I'm so in love with your smooth leather!


----------



## solitudelove

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3063003
> 
> 
> Anti again she's a great buddy [emoji5]&#65039;


The black ant goes very well with your black outfits! I need to wear all black and take my bag out one day!!


----------



## jp23

solitudelove said:


> The black ant goes very well with your black outfits! I need to wear all black and take my bag out one day!!




Hahahaha black is just the easiest color to wear in my opinion, I have tons of it [emoji23] I love the anti I'm wanting different colors!  But I'm always loving the croc embossed shark too! Though I'm under 5ft so I wonder how it will fit my frame it looks like a big bag for sure  [emoji87]


----------



## solitudelove

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha black is just the easiest color to wear in my opinion, I have tons of it [emoji23] I love the anti I'm wanting different colors!  But I'm always loving the croc embossed shark too! Though I'm under 5ft so I wonder how it will fit my frame it looks like a big bag for sure  [emoji87]


OH the croc embossed shark is beautiful! It looks like it'll be a good bag for work since it has a structured square shape to it. Have you tried it on in the stores?


----------



## celcea

Some pictures of my brand new baby, small Givenchy Antigona in calfskin, silver HW and longer shoulder strap:


----------



## maddie66

celcea said:


> Some pictures of my brand new baby, small Givenchy Antigona in calfskin, silver HW and longer shoulder strap:




Gorgeous!!!!  This exact bag is at the tip of my current hit list!


----------



## celcea

maddie66 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  This exact bag is at the tip of my current hit list!


Thanks, it really is a handsome little fellow.  The longer shoulder strap makes a big difference.


----------



## keeki

My small goatskin antigona with the longer strap! I am
in love! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Wplijnaar

celcea said:


> Some pictures of my brand new baby, small Givenchy Antigona in calfskin, silver HW and longer shoulder strap:



Congrats ! I love it ,  She's gorgeous , the shoulder strap length is perfect  enjoy ....


----------



## Wplijnaar

keeki said:


> My small goatskin antigona with the longer strap! I am
> in love! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Congrats ! She's beautiful , loving the longer strap , enjoy


----------



## Applepies

Here's my black lamb nightingale in medium. A lovely bag that hold quiet a lot of stuff and I love how the bag slouches.


----------



## Neospecies

Mine small antigona came today.  LOVE it!!  Glad DH talked me into getting the small, instead of the mini


I have to add, this was my first time ordering from matchesfashion and the shipping is amazingly fast!!  All my children's packages from Europe to the US always took at least 2 weeks, I was expecting that but no, it came in 2 days.


----------



## casseyelsie

Neospecies said:


> Mine small antigona came today.  LOVE it!!  Glad DH talked me into getting the small, instead of the mini
> 
> 
> I have to add, this was my first time ordering from matchesfashion and the shipping is amazingly fast!!  All my children's packages from Europe to the US always took at least 2 weeks, I was expecting that but no, it came in 2 days.




Looks great on u. Congrats.


----------



## Neospecies

casseyelsie said:


> Looks great on u. Congrats.




Thank you.


----------



## Wudge

Neospecies said:


> Mine small antigona came today.  LOVE it!!  Glad DH talked me into getting the small, instead of the mini
> 
> 
> I have to add, this was my first time ordering from matchesfashion and the shipping is amazingly fast!!  All my children's packages from Europe to the US always took at least 2 weeks, I was expecting that but no, it came in 2 days.



The size is perfect on you!


----------



## jp23

Applepies said:


> Here's my black lamb nightingale in medium. A lovely bag that hold quiet a lot of stuff and I love how the bag slouches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067306
> View attachment 3067307




I pom Pom my nightingale too! Lol! Enjoy! [emoji4][emoji92]


----------



## jp23

Neospecies said:


> Mine small antigona came today.  LOVE it!!  Glad DH talked me into getting the small, instead of the mini
> 
> 
> I have to add, this was my first time ordering from matchesfashion and the shipping is amazingly fast!!  All my children's packages from Europe to the US always took at least 2 weeks, I was expecting that but no, it came in 2 days.




So jealous of that strap love love love love I'm wanting another desperately [emoji87][emoji85][emoji86]


----------



## GemsBerry

I cat-charmed my Nightingale


----------



## jp23

GemsBerry said:


> I cat-charmed my Nightingale




Ommmgg meow! Very cute!


----------



## Neospecies

jp23 said:


> So jealous of that strap love love love love I'm wanting another desperately [emoji87][emoji85][emoji86]






Oh you need it, perhaps in another colour?  I'm itching to get the mini in some fun colour too.


----------



## GemsBerry

jp23 said:


> Ommmgg meow! Very cute!



Thank you


----------



## Kyokei

My Givenchy Nightingale in action today. This is my only non structured bag and I love it.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Kyokei said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in action today. This is my only non structured bag and I love it.


Lovely !


----------



## mmmilkman

My travel companions &#128513;


----------



## jp23

Kyokei said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in action today. This is my only non structured bag and I love it.




Loooooove this bag!!!


----------



## Kyokei

jp23 said:


> Loooooove this bag!!!



Thank you!! I love your large one too. Even though the medium is still pretty big I would have probably gotten the large size if I found one. Such a great slouchy bag.


----------



## Kyokei

moi et mes sacs said:


> Lovely !



Why thank you~


----------



## jp23

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! I love your large one too. Even though the medium is still pretty big I would have probably gotten the large size if I found one. Such a great slouchy bag.




I know it's such a handy bag! I find it super easy to wear and really reliable! I was torn between a medium and large but I'm moving to NYC soon where I won't have a car anymore so I knew I'd have to pile everything in there so I was just like I'll go with the large [emoji23] I think the bag is seriously underrated a lot of people don't like it until they see it in person (my mom hated it until she saw it on me)!


----------



## Kyokei

jp23 said:


> I know it's such a handy bag! I find it super easy to wear and really reliable! I was torn between a medium and large but I'm moving to NYC soon where I won't have a car anymore so I knew I'd have to pile everything in there so I was just like I'll go with the large [emoji23] I think the bag is seriously underrated a lot of people don't like it until they see it in person (my mom hated it until she saw it on me)!



I'm in NYC too (and without a car) so welcome~ I definitely pile quite a lot into these bags on certain days.

And I agree. I actually don't really like how the Nightingale and other slouchy bags look when you first get it, but once you break it in a bit the slouch is to die for.


----------



## jp23

Kyokei said:


> I'm in NYC too (and without a car) so welcome~ I definitely pile quite a lot into these bags on certain days.
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree. I actually don't really like how the Nightingale and other slouchy bags look when you first get it, but once you break it in a bit the slouch is to die for.




Oh yay how cool! I'm looking for apartments now! I'll be moving to Manhattan at the end of August [emoji85] I'm super nervous because I'm very much Southern Californian hahaha! I'm glad I made the right bag decision though!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kyokei said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in action today. This is my only non structured bag and I love it.




Very nice slouchy bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Kyokei said:


> My Givenchy Nightingale in action today. This is my only non structured bag and I love it.




Love the bag! How much bigger is Large compared to Med?


----------



## Kyokei

casseyelsie said:


> Love the bag! How much bigger is Large compared to Med?



The medium is supposed to be 12 x 14 whereas the large is 15 x 22. I'm pretty small so the medium is fairly big on me.


----------



## jp23

Here's my gale..well I guess it's Maisie's now [emoji39]


----------



## _purseaddict_

solitudelove said:


> My Pandora and I out shopping!




May I ask what size is your pandora? Thank you.


----------



## GemsBerry

jp23 said:


> Here's my gale..well I guess it's Maisie's now [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3070187
> 
> View attachment 3070188



Ahhh, your adorable cat totally owns your bag!


----------



## Wudge

jp23 said:


> Here's my gale..well I guess it's Maisie's now [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3070187
> 
> View attachment 3070188



What a star! It doesn't look like she'll be giving your bag back any time soon.


----------



## solitudelove

_purseaddict_ said:


> May I ask what size is your pandora? Thank you.


Yes of course! Mine's medium!


----------



## rdgldy

mmmilkman said:


> My travel companions &#128513;


cute!!! Such a wonderful bag-I love my pandora!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> Here's my gale..well I guess it's Maisie's now [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3070187
> 
> View attachment 3070188


love your kitten


----------



## jp23

GemsBerry said:


> Ahhh, your adorable cat totally owns your bag!







Wudge said:


> What a star! It doesn't look like she'll be giving your bag back any time soon.







LOUKPEACH said:


> love your kitten




Hahahaha thank you this just goes to show that everything that's mine is hers too lol!











Even my hand lol


----------



## Wudge

She's beautiful and so affectionate. Thanks for posting these heartwarming pictures, you've made my day.


----------



## jp23

Wudge said:


> She's beautiful and so affectionate. Thanks for posting these heartwarming pictures, you've made my day.




Aww thank you! I will be sure to let her know how happy she makes others [emoji4]!


----------



## Jana123

My favourite Givenchy on our way out to meet the girls for dinner.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha thank you this just goes to show that everything that's mine is hers too lol!
> View attachment 3071603
> 
> View attachment 3071604
> 
> View attachment 3071605
> 
> View attachment 3071606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my hand lol
> View attachment 3071608



OMG, the last image is like a poster or something. Beautiful!


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG, the last image is like a poster or something. Beautiful!




Hahahaha thank you! Maisie is quite the snuggler! She also likes to wrap herself around my head sometimes at night which is sweet but then it so hot especially in this summer heat [emoji85]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jana123 said:


> My favourite Givenchy on our way out to meet the girls for dinner.


Very nice


----------



## Jana123

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice



Thanks, Loukpeach


----------



## PinkPeonies

jp23 said:


> Here's my gale..well I guess it's Maisie's now [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3070187
> 
> View attachment 3070188




Cats and bags! My two faves [emoji77][emoji177]


----------



## PinkPeonies

Out and about today [emoji523][emoji171]


----------



## moi et mes sacs

PinkPeonies said:


> Out and about today [emoji523][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3076899


Looking great and I love your shoes too!


----------



## casseyelsie

PinkPeonies said:


> Out and about today [emoji523][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3076899




Very nice. May I know what's the name of that color? Thanks


----------



## jp23

PinkPeonies said:


> Cats and bags! My two faves [emoji77][emoji177]




Aww thank you! Your bag looks so great! How is it holding up since the dye? I love the color it's so rich and vibrant! Also those shoes!


----------



## PinkPeonies

casseyelsie said:


> Very nice. May I know what's the name of that color? Thanks




Hi, I coloured this myself. The original bag was a light blue and I dyed it with an Oxblood colour and this is what turned out.


----------



## PinkPeonies

jp23 said:


> Aww thank you! Your bag looks so great! How is it holding up since the dye? I love the color it's so rich and vibrant! Also those shoes!




Thank you! It's holding up well so far. No dye transfer at all.


----------



## casseyelsie

PinkPeonies said:


> Hi, I coloured this myself. The original bag was a light blue and I dyed it with an Oxblood colour and this is what turned out.




Lol u r so daring!  Congrats, the color turned out so beautiful.  N your color is special because nobody can find such color in store!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PinkPeonies said:


> Out and about today [emoji523][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3076899



The re-dyed Pandora looks perfect! And...of course you are wearing some FIERCE shoes! Love the whole package!


----------



## PinkPeonies

hrhsunshine said:


> The re-dyed Pandora looks perfect! And...of course you are wearing some FIERCE shoes! Love the whole package!




Aaaah thanks Sun! [emoji4]


----------



## Kyokei

Outdoor seating at a champagne lounge, people watching and drinking Moet with my Pandora Box.


----------



## barbie90

Medium Antigona bag in black leather


----------



## rycechica1016

Antigona Small [emoji175]


----------



## _purseaddict_

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3081361
> 
> Antigona Small [emoji175]




I like colour of your small Antigona.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3081361
> 
> Antigona Small [emoji175]


So pretty


----------



## pinkypinku

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3081361
> 
> Antigona Small [emoji175]


Love this pop of magenta!


----------



## keiloj

cherryberry said:


> My antigona calf in blush, thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024185



Ugh, loving the color!! have you noticed any part of the bag getting color transfer/darkening from use or being rubbed against jeans/dark clothing?? Thanks


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## moi et mes sacs

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3083449


Also beautiful at this angle


----------



## pinksky777

moi et mes sacs said:


> Also beautiful at this angle




Thanks  Have to say tho, I'm sooo not used to this smooth leather! Every other Givenchy bag I've owned was grained.


----------



## Ann85

pinksky777 said:


> Thanks  Have to say tho, I'm sooo not used to this smooth leather! Every other Givenchy bag I've owned was grained.



Which one do u prefer? The smooth or grained? Love the bag btw!


----------



## pinksky777

Ann85 said:


> Which one do u prefer? The smooth or grained? Love the bag btw!




For now the grained.... It's softer. But I didn't want to get another black mini ant in grained because I had one last year and sold it in March.... So I figured I'd go for something different. I do feel though that this bag will be a lot less upkeep compared to my others because it's definitely scratch resistant compared to goat leather.


----------



## pinksky777

Ann85 said:


> Which one do u prefer? The smooth or grained? Love the bag btw![/
> For now the grained.... It's softer. But I didn't want to get another black mini ant in grained because I had one last year and sold it in March.... So I figured I'd go for something different. I do feel though that this bag will be a lot less upkeep compared to my others because it's definitely scratch resistant compared to goat leather.


----------



## pinksky777

For now the grained.... It's softer. But I didn't want to get another black mini ant in grained because I had one last year and sold it in March.... So I figured I'd go for something different. I do feel though that this bag will be a lot less upkeep compared to my others because it's definitely scratch resistant compared to goat leather.


----------



## pinksky777

Wow sorry bout the triple messages! Lol it kept saying error [emoji53]


----------



## maddie66

pinksky777 said:


> Wow sorry bout the triple messages! Lol it kept saying error [emoji53]




Same thing has been happening to me today -- had a few multiple posts before I figured it out.


----------



## diYchante

My large red Pandora is perfect for traveling with my baby as I must bring many toys, wipes, bottles


----------



## Wudge

diYchante said:


> My large red Pandora is perfect for traveling with my baby as I must bring many toys, wipes, bottles



What a lovely picture! I adore the colour of your bag.


----------



## account815

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3083449




So nice! Love the smooth and mild shine on your antigona.


----------



## diYchante

Wudge said:


> What a lovely picture! I adore the colour of your bag.



Thank you&#128541;


----------



## jp23

diYchante said:


> My large red Pandora is perfect for traveling with my baby as I must bring many toys, wipes, bottles




Looks so comfortable! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## diYchante

jp23 said:


> Looks so comfortable! [emoji173]&#65039;



Pandora is indeed very comfortable and versatile, one of my favorite of all time! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Bagcandyuk

I absolutely love the Antigona and have been lusting after one for a while now!
I have seen the most amazing beige colour but can't decide whether to go for the beige or the classic black.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Bagcandyuk said:


> I absolutely love the Antigona and have been lusting after one for a while now!
> 
> I have seen the most amazing beige colour but can't decide whether to go for the beige or the classic black.
> 
> Any suggestions?




I have recently ordered the black as I think it's classic for antigona and will go with everything. In saying that I also think the beige/nude is like a classic as well. It will go with everything and looks wonderful to and a bit different to the normal black. [emoji8]


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Heidisaddiction said:


> I have recently ordered the black as I think it's classic for antigona and will go with everything. In saying that I also think the beige/nude is like a classic as well. It will go with everything and looks wonderful to and a bit different to the normal black. [emoji8]


Thanks Heidisaddiction.
I think black is the better colour to go for as it is more classic and you can wear with anything.
Looks like my decision is made


----------



## Kyokei

Bagcandyuk said:


> I absolutely love the Antigona and have been lusting after one for a while now!
> I have seen the most amazing beige colour but can't decide whether to go for the beige or the classic black.
> Any suggestions?



Whichever speaks to you the most. I'm a big fan of black bags myself and have the black Antigona, but if a colored one is more striking to you, go for it. Just make sure you are willing to take care of the beige because it will require more babying than a black one.

Of course, it also depends on what other bags you have. Do you have many black bags already?


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Kyokei said:


> Whichever speaks to you the most. I'm a big fan of black bags myself and have the black Antigona, but if a colored one is more striking to you, go for it. Just make sure you are willing to take care of the beige because it will require more babying than a black one.
> 
> Of course, it also depends on what other bags you have. Do you have many black bags already?


Hi Kyokei,
You highlighted a really good point about the maintenance aspect.

I have only have one black bags, I always seem to go ffor bags of colour especially red.

I have been looking at the black antigona more and it will go with everything smart and casual.

So thanks for highlighting!


----------



## missie1

givenchy Madonna clutch


----------



## jfoster

missie1 said:


> givenchy Madonna clutch



Love! Great outfit.


----------



## jfoster

My small smooth black antigona with pale gold hardware! I am so in love. I'm 5 ft 10 for reference... The small is a great size even for us tall ladies!


----------



## missie1

jfoster said:


> Love! Great outfit.


Thank you


----------



## Rina337

missie1 said:


> givenchy Madonna clutch




I have the tote in that print! &#128525; love it a lot!


----------



## missie1

Rina337 said:


> I have the tote in that print! &#128525; love it a lot!


It's my favorite print so edgy yet so cool


----------



## pinksky777

[emoji378][emoji48]


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> [emoji378][emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100100




Is this the mini?


----------



## pinksky777

jp23 said:


> Is this the mini?




Yes it is!


----------



## Wplijnaar

pinksky777 said:


> [emoji378][emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100100



love


----------



## tr1plesix

Mini Suede [emoji171]


----------



## USMCmccreesh

I've been wanting the Pandora for ages but just purchased the Lucrezia. This photos are making me want to go out and buy it like yesterday.


----------



## Wudge

USMCmccreesh said:


> I've been wanting the Pandora for ages but just purchased the Lucrezia. This photos are making me want to go out and buy it like yesterday.



Congratulations, the Lucrezia is a wonderful bag. I'm surprised we don't see more of them here. So underrated, or maybe just a well kept secret.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

New baby. So in love. She's perfect. Goes with everything.


----------



## qwerty_s

pinksky777 said:


> [emoji378][emoji48]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100100




Is this the mini? [emoji7]


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3103661
> 
> 
> New baby. So in love. She's perfect. Goes with everything.



Yay! She finally arrived! She's quite a stunner Heidisaddiction.


----------



## jp23

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3103661
> 
> 
> New baby. So in love. She's perfect. Goes with everything.




So pretty!!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3103661
> 
> 
> New baby. So in love. She's perfect. Goes with everything.



Beautiful !


----------



## dxs

my 2 days old antigona.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wudge said:


> Yay! She finally arrived! She's quite a stunner Heidisaddiction.




Yes I paid her of a little early coz I couldn't wait. Lol. [emoji8][emoji8] thanks.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jp23 said:


> So pretty!!







Wplijnaar said:


> Beautiful !




Thanks lovelies. Xxx


----------



## Wudge

dxs said:


> View attachment 3104197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 days old antigona.



Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## pinksky777

My brand new baby pink studded mini ant [emoji516][emoji254]


----------



## GemsBerry

pinksky777 said:


> My brand new baby pink studded mini ant [emoji516][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106876



Stunning bag. Love studs on this color


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> My brand new baby pink studded mini ant [emoji516][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106876



Whoa! Congrats Pink!! What a stunner!!


----------



## pinksky777

GemsBerry said:


> Stunning bag. Love studs on this color







hrhsunshine said:


> Whoa! Congrats Pink!! What a stunner!!




Thanks girls! [emoji175]


----------



## pepita_anne

pinksky777 said:


> My brand new baby pink studded mini ant [emoji516][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106876




Nice!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

pinksky777 said:


> My brand new baby pink studded mini ant [emoji516][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106876


That's beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

My black Pepe leather small givenchy pandora gh.


----------



## casseyelsie

Rayofsunxo said:


> My black Pepe leather small givenchy pandora gh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108799




Looking great!  I find small pandora to be the best size!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

casseyelsie said:


> Looking great!  I find small pandora to be the best size!




It surely is! Fits quite a lot, doesn't it?![emoji6]


----------



## pinksky777

Downtown strolling [emoji516][emoji254]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Pandora Wristlet!


----------



## MAGJES

Rayofsunxo said:


> My black Pepe leather small givenchy pandora gh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108799



Looks like a great bag style!

You carry it well.


----------



## Meebah12

Violet Bleu said:


> Pandora Wristlet!


how do you like it?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Meebah12 said:


> how do you like it?



I absolutely love it! It is very roomy and comfortable to carry. The chain detailing on the strap is pristine! With use, the leather becomes even more slouchy and soft. I'm considering snatching one up in another color. I also want to get a Mini Pandora as well!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Violet Bleu said:


> Pandora Wristlet!




[emoji173]&#65039; omg that is so cute.


----------



## Violet Bleu

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; omg that is so cute.



Thank you!


----------



## skwoo5

My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season


----------



## Heidisaddiction

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season




Wow stunning love this bag in beige. Enjoy. Xoxox.


----------



## Wudge

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season



Congratulations!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3103661
> 
> 
> New baby. So in love. She's perfect. Goes with everything.


Gorgeous, nice texture and good size.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season


Beautiful. I have seen this colour in the flesh and it looks amazing!


----------



## pinksky777

Saturday night dinner [emoji254]


----------



## skwoo5

Heidisaddiction said:


> Wow stunning love this bag in beige. Enjoy. Xoxox.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; its definitely my new love now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## skwoo5

Bagcandyuk said:


> Beautiful. I have seen this colour in the flesh and it looks amazing!




Yes ! It's a real beauty [emoji173]&#65039; I saw it at Saks 2 weeks ago and was so in love ! Then I searched around and found farfetch has same bag but at a much cheaper price ! Click the purchase button  it instantly ! This colour is so practical and goes with all outfits from summer through winter [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Bagcandyuk said:


> Gorgeous, nice texture and good size.




Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## skwoo5

pinksky777 said:


> Saturday night dinner [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112590



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] both the dress and the bag so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ann85

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season



Aaaah! That color! Will this stain if used with dark clothing? I have been deciding between a beige or a black small ant. Beige looks really gorgeous! Congrats dear!


----------



## Alekennedy

Hi everyone!
It's my first time posting here so I'm not sure if I should post this but I hope someone can help me! 
I'm gonna buy an Antigona black baby [emoji171], but I don't know which size! I'm in love with the small one and I've heard that the medium one is just way too big.
I'm a girl - 5'8 height /58 kgs so I'm kinda tall and kinda slender/normal? I think. So I don't want a small bag where I could look like a giant carrying it haha! But I also don't want a HUGE looking one on me  
Hope you can help me [emoji171]

Ps: here I am DROOLING and DYING over all your bags! They're all beautiful!!


----------



## Sylviag33

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season




Hi your purse is beautiful! I'm actually looking at that one and the mini. Are you able to wear it cross body? Is the strap adjustable? Thanks so much!!


----------



## pinksky777

[emoji254][emoji516][emoji497]


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> [emoji254][emoji516][emoji497]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115726



Beautiful! Please share modshots too!

Just saw the modshot against your watercolor skirt/dress.  Love it!


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful! Please share modshots too!
> 
> Just saw the modshot against your watercolor skirt/dress.  Love it!


Thanks sunshine! I totally will share some mod pics soon [emoji6]


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Finally out for the first time today. Just a trip to the shops. But I did it in style. Small ant in matt and shiny leather


----------



## Heidisaddiction

moi et mes sacs said:


> Finally out for the first time today. Just a trip to the shops. But I did it in style. Small ant in matt and shiny leather




Love your antigona. Adds style to any outfit or situation hehe. X


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Heidisaddiction said:


> Love your antigona. Adds style to any outfit or situation hehe. X


Thanks. I did just go to the supermarket. Hee hee.


----------



## Miss World

moi et mes sacs said:


> Finally out for the first time today. Just a trip to the shops. But I did it in style. Small ant in matt and shiny leather



Love this, so cute! Is this the small or mini and can it been worn cross body? Do you find it comfortable to wear or does it feel bulky? I want it now, too adorable


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Miss World said:


> Love this, so cute! Is this the small or mini and can it been worn cross body? Do you find it comfortable to wear or does it feel bulky? I want it now, too adorable


Hi thanks for the lovely comment. It's a small and I did a thread when I first got it. I will see if I can add the link. It is the original shorter strap but I find it pretty comfortable. It smells lovely too.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-rubberised-antigona-911742.html


----------



## Miss World

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi thanks for the lovely comment. It's a small and I did a thread when I first got it. I will see if I can add the link. It is the original shorter strap but I find it pretty comfortable. It smells lovely too.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-rubberised-antigona-911742.html



Oh yes, i remember your thead! I still love the bag, still regret not buying a Antigona. I want a small or mini, as the medium size will be too much like my Givenchy Lucrezia in style and size! Great bag!


----------



## UpUpnAway

hrhsunshine said:


> Finally have some actions shots to post...
> 
> Last night, small Ant debuted on a girls' night out.   We went to the  Melting Pot, which is a fondue restaurant. Originally planned for dinner  and movie, but our dinner lasted 3.5 hours!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandc and I met up and had a super yummy lunch and went shopping a bit.   Of course we hit the bag dept of NM and Saks!  I wore small Ant again  today since I didn't really need the bigger size.



I know this post is from 2013 but I just came across it. You look freaking amazing in both pictures. Love the styling in the first photo. Makes me want an antigona now lol!


----------



## hrhsunshine

UpUpnAway said:


> I know this post is from 2013 but I just came across it. You look freaking amazing in both pictures. Love the styling in the first photo. Makes me want an antigona now lol!



Wow, you have been DIGGING! Thank you very much. Take the plunge!


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Finally out for the first time today. Just a trip to the shops. But I did it in style. Small ant in matt and shiny leather



Beautiful!  She looks like she won't need much babying either.  Hey, the grocery store needs some glamour too


----------



## tulippes

I decided to bring  my ant with me to the office to work over the weekend, partly to cheer me up and partly to remind me why I need to work [emoji23]







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Miss World

tulippes said:


> I decided to bring  my ant with me to the office to work over the weekend, partly to cheer me up and partly to remind me why I need to work [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3127602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127603
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nothing like a gorgeous bag to push and motivate you at work!  Love your bag!


----------



## Miss World

skwoo5 said:


> My first ever Givenchy bag just arrived yesterday ! I am so in love with this medium Antigona in beige colour! Perfect for the fall season



Oh my, the medium Givenchy Antigona in beige is absolutely stunning. Love the neutral color!!


----------



## annmarpar

Givenchy obsedia hobo in Bordeaux


----------



## pinksky777

Totally obsessed [emoji180][emoji516]


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3133955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally obsessed [emoji180][emoji516]




How are the studs handling?


----------



## pinksky777

jp23 said:


> How are the studs handling?




Amazing! It was a slight concern at first, but I have to say they're really in there good.


----------



## pinksky777

Some of my new fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3134086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my new fall essentials [emoji260][emoji262]




Seriously in love with your mini. I have now sold my small ant as I plan to replace it with a beige mini ant. Can you share more mod pics [emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> Seriously in love with your mini. I have now sold my small ant as I plan to replace it with a beige mini ant. Can you share more mod pics [emoji322][emoji8]



Was the small to big for you? Yours was such a gorgeous bag, I hope you love the mini even more.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wudge said:


> Was the small to big for you? Yours was such a gorgeous bag, I hope you love the mini even more.




I think so. It was mainly the strap that was annoying as it was the shorter one. And I got annoyed at the mall carrying it by hand the whole time. [emoji53] it's stunning bag for special occasions or to carry into work but not very practical for everyday imo. Summer is coming in Australia and I'm going on a holiday in a month so I came to the conclusion that the mini would probably suit me better. I would get way more use out of it. I am also not a black bag girl. I own no black bags besides the Antigona I had and I think maybe it bored me a bit the colour. Sometimes you have to try things out to get a feel of if they suit your lifestyle.  [emoji4] thoughts of a bag addict haha. I think I will be satisfied with a beige mini but. [emoji87]


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> I think so. It was mainly the strap that was annoying as it was the shorter one. And I got annoyed at the mall carrying it by hand the whole time. [emoji53] it's stunning bag for special occasions or to carry into work but not very practical for everyday imo. Summer is coming in Australia and I'm going on a holiday in a month so I came to the conclusion that the mini would probably suit me better. I would get way more use out of it. I am also not a black bag girl. I own no black bags besides the Antigona I had and I think maybe it bored me a bit the colour. Sometimes you have to try things out to get a feel of if they suit your lifestyle.  [emoji4] thoughts of a bag addict haha. I think I will be satisfied with a beige mini but. [emoji87]



I understand exactly where you're coming from. We pay so much money for our bags, not only must they be well manufactured but they have to suit our lifestyles and preferences, otherwise it's dead money spent.


----------



## miazfryer

Out with my one and only Givenchy


----------



## Wudge

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy



Stunning picture miazfryer, you look amazing!


----------



## hrhsunshine

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy



OMG! Like a shot out of Vogue!


----------



## Picard

Cool photo And cool Style!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy


Wow' looks fab


----------



## girlsnstilletos

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy



You are stunning, the bag is gorgeous too! Fab photo.


----------



## miazfryer

Wudge said:


> Stunning picture miazfryer, you look amazing!





hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! Like a shot out of Vogue!





moi et mes sacs said:


> Wow' looks fab



Thank you all for the kind words


----------



## Heidisaddiction

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy




So beautiful. Your givenchy is stunning. And the Pom Pom perfect match. [emoji177]


----------



## miazfryer

Heidisaddiction said:


> So beautiful. Your givenchy is stunning. And the Pom Pom perfect match. [emoji177]



Thank you!


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3133955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally obsessed [emoji180][emoji516]


I love your Ant. The colour is gorgeous and the studs give it an edge. It looks like it would be easy to match with many outfits.


----------



## Bagproud

annmarpar said:


> View attachment 3132698
> 
> 
> Givenchy obsedia hobo in Bordeaux



Stunning colour and it looks like such a comfortable bag.


----------



## Bagproud

miazfryer said:


> Out with my one and only Givenchy



Lovely! You only need one if it looks that good on you.


----------



## jp23

Double givenchy today [emoji85]


----------



## Bagproud

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3140914
> 
> 
> 
> Double givenchy today [emoji85]



Just Fabulous!


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3140914
> 
> 
> 
> Double givenchy today [emoji85]




Style perfection. [emoji310][emoji177]


----------



## jp23

Heidisaddiction said:


> Style perfection. [emoji310][emoji177]







Bagproud said:


> Just Fabulous!





Thank you guys!! [emoji4]
I recently moved to the city and I admit it's made me very lazy, especially with the heat but now that it's cooled down it so much easier to dress up. I'm totally wanting another antigona too ugh so bad I want a medium goatskin like crazy! [emoji23]


----------



## hrhsunshine

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3140914
> 
> 
> 
> Double givenchy today [emoji85]



That is FIERCE!!!!


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> That is FIERCE!!!!




Thank you!!! I feel as though this is my edgiest combo for sure [emoji41] LOL!!


----------



## miazfryer

Bagproud said:


> Lovely! You only need one if it looks that good on you.



Thank you!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3140914
> 
> 
> 
> Double givenchy today [emoji85]


I'm speechless love them both


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3143292



Love how the Ant brings a little glam and girlie to your outfit!  The jacket and kicks are so up my alley.

Do you foresee the strap's ends ever curling or slouching away from the strap?  I love how the ends stay up against the strap on your new Ant but I wonder if they will pull away with use.  

Would you wear a micro Ant in lieu of a clutch for evening?


----------



## scumone

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3143292



I love this, and your jacket!


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3143292




Really love this outfit!


----------



## jp23

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm speechless love them both




Thank you Loukpeach! [emoji177]


----------



## pinksky777

hrhsunshine said:


> Love how the Ant brings a little glam and girlie to your outfit!  The jacket and kicks are so up my alley.
> 
> Do you foresee the strap's ends ever curling or slouching away from the strap?  I love how the ends stay up against the strap on your new Ant but I wonder if they will pull away with use.
> 
> Would you wear a micro Ant in lieu of a clutch for evening?







scumone said:


> I love this, and your jacket!







jp23 said:


> Really love this outfit!




Thanks girls! [emoji8] hrh- totally feel the same about the outfit combo! Not to mention I've been on this Nike air max kick (no pun intended lol) as of lately. I definitely make sure the ends of my strap stay secure, and actually it's funny because when I first got the bag they were sticking out a tad and it bothered me... but eventually with a bit of wear they straightened themselves out nicely! Btw, not much of a clutch gal mostly due to I'd probably forget or misplace a bag that didn't have some sort of handle or strap lol.              scumone- my jacket is from Zara this season. [emoji4]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Out and about with my boy and mini ant in Sydney. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji324][emoji106]


----------



## jp23

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3145466
> View attachment 3145467
> 
> 
> Out and about with my boy and mini ant in Sydney. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji324][emoji106]




Aww I so sweet!! Love this outfit!


----------



## casseyelsie

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3145466
> View attachment 3145467
> 
> 
> Out and about with my boy and mini ant in Sydney. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji324][emoji106]




Hi. Is the strap adjusted to longest already?  Im interested to know if it can b carried Crossbody style.  TIA [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3143292


Wow you rock!


----------



## Bagproud

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3145466
> View attachment 3145467
> 
> 
> Out and about with my boy and mini ant in Sydney. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji324][emoji106]



That mini Ant looks perfect on you. Almost a salted caramel colour. You little boy is adorable.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jp23 said:


> Aww I so sweet!! Love this outfit!







casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Is the strap adjusted to longest already?  Im interested to know if it can b carried Crossbody style.  TIA [emoji4]







LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow you rock!







Bagproud said:


> That mini Ant looks perfect on you. Almost a salted caramel colour. You little boy is adorable.




Thanks everyone. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] it's currently on the shortest setting. I am short so if I made it longer I think I can get away with it as cross body. [emoji4]


----------



## Wudge

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3145466
> View attachment 3145467
> 
> 
> Out and about with my boy and mini ant in Sydney. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji324][emoji106]



Great choice Heidisaddiction, it really does look perfect on you.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Wudge said:


> Great choice Heidisaddiction, it really does look perfect on you.




Thanks wudge [emoji8] I think I finally found the right one. [emoji322] x


----------



## casseyelsie

Heidisaddiction said:


> Thanks everyone. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] it's currently on the shortest setting. I am short so if I made it longer I think I can get away with it as cross body. [emoji4]




Great to know it should b long enough for Crossbody!  Thanks


----------



## purselossie

@pinksky777 love that color! Is it the nude, or nude pink?  I've seen many sites calling the nude pink version just nude and curious what's the official color name of yours.


----------



## pinksky777

purselossie said:


> @pinksky777 love that color! Is it the nude, or nude pink?  I've seen many sites calling the nude pink version just nude and curious what's the official color name of yours.




Thank you! It's a nude pink for sure.... Not sure what the tag says, I'd have to check lol


----------



## procolour

Took my Mini Ant out for a walk on Saturday  really love how spacious this bag is despite being a mini. So much love for the silver hardware.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

procolour said:


> Took my Mini Ant out for a walk on Saturday  really love how spacious this bag is despite being a mini. So much love for the silver hardware.




Stunning. Such a cute and handy little bag. I love the black it must go with everything. Xx


----------



## jp23

procolour said:


> Took my Mini Ant out for a walk on Saturday  really love how spacious this bag is despite being a mini. So much love for the silver hardware.




Cute shoes too!


----------



## Kyokei

Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.


----------



## jp23

Kyokei said:


> Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.




Sooooooo smooth [emoji6]


----------



## Bagproud

Kyokei said:


> Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.



She looks right at home in that cafe.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kyokei said:


> Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.




Wow your bag shines! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## LDDChanel

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3140914
> 
> 
> 
> Double givenchy today [emoji85]


Love this!


----------



## jp23

LDDChanel said:


> Love this!




thank you [emoji4]!!


----------



## LDDChanel

barbie90 said:


> Medium Antigona bag in black leather


Love your bag! Is this the shiny leather?


----------



## Misssleeve

Two best things in life


----------



## messyrose

My givenchy pandora arrived today purchase secondhand from vestiaire collective. She's so beautiful. Now I have to pack it back in the box so my husband can give it to me on my birthday. I buy my presents and he wraps them and hands them over on the day this way I get what I want, the element of surprise is gone but some men are just useless at buying gifts! And I get what I want  haha!


----------



## audrieunice

Hi everyone! Does anyone know the current price of the mini antigona in europe? Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

messyrose said:


> My givenchy pandora arrived today purchase secondhand from vestiaire collective. She's so beautiful. Now I have to pack it back in the box so my husband can give it to me on my birthday. I buy my presents and he wraps them and hands them over on the day this way I get what I want, the element of surprise is gone but some men are just useless at buying gifts! And I get what I want  haha!



Hilarious! Great idea!


----------



## GemsBerry

Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo


----------



## TeeLVee

GemsBerry said:


> Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo




So pretty! Love the coffee shop too. [emoji4]


----------



## messyrose

Kyokei said:


> Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.



Was the coffee as smooth as your bag?  that bag is something else!


----------



## jp23

GemsBerry said:


> Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo




Sooooo pretty!


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you ladies!



messyrose said:


> Was the coffee as smooth as your bag?  that bag is something else!


Yep, coffee here is excellent too&#9786;


----------



## hrhsunshine

GemsBerry said:


> Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo



Gems! So great to "see" u! Such a lovely shade and she fits so nicely in the cute coffee shop.


----------



## GemsBerry

hrhsunshine said:


> Gems! So great to "see" u! Such a lovely shade and she fits so nicely in the cute coffee shop.


Heeey Hrhsunshine, I'm still here, strolling around the world with my small Gales &#128515;


----------



## casseyelsie

My med Antigona accompanying me to work today


----------



## Bagproud

I love that animation version. I wish I was quicker to grab one when they were available.


----------



## Bagproud

GemsBerry said:


> Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo



Lovely colour.


----------



## Misssleeve

That colour is so beautiful &#128525;


----------



## pinksky777

Out to dinner [emoji496][emoji494]


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3169348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner [emoji496][emoji494]




[emoji7]


----------



## bagghista

Companion for the day. So [emoji173]&#65039; this [emoji162].


----------



## Via_04

for my daily errands


----------



## Misssleeve

My first Givenchy! And I couldn't be happier


----------



## Miss World

Misssleeve said:


> My first Givenchy! And I couldn't be happier



Congratulations, it's absolutely beautiful! I love the Givenchy Antigona, i still regret not getting one. I can't decide between the medium size or the mini size!


----------



## Miss World

procolour said:


> Took my Mini Ant out for a walk on Saturday  really love how spacious this bag is despite being a mini. So much love for the silver hardware.



Ahhh i just love, love the look of the Mini Givenchy Antigona! Especially worn cross body, looks great on you!  I love that it is a mini bag too but is still roomy and practical!


----------



## Miss World

Kyokei said:


> Went for coffee with my Givenchy Antigona.



The smooth leather is absolute perfection!


----------



## hrhsunshine

casseyelsie said:


> My med Antigona accompanying me to work today
> 
> View attachment 3168650



Haven't seen this one in a while! FIERCE!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3169348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner [emoji496][emoji494]



Perfect (rockin') evening bag!



bagghista said:


> Companion for the day. So [emoji173]&#65039; this [emoji162].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169683



So easy to wear and it will be soooo buttery soft the more you use it.



Via_04 said:


> for my daily errands



Looks great on you! Wasn't a fan when this one came out but I have grown to love it.  Super cute and so practical for running around.



Misssleeve said:


> My first Givenchy! And I couldn't be happier



Stunning classic. She will serve you very well.


----------



## Misssleeve

Thank you . They're both beaut, but I'd say go for medium  X


----------



## Misssleeve

Definitely will be taking it out over the weekend


----------



## jp23

Misssleeve said:


> My first Givenchy! And I couldn't be happier




Killing my in dying for another antigona ughhhh Hahahaha!


----------



## iamivy

My first givenchy purchase! Pandora small


----------



## bagghista

Bday ootd with my pandora. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## jp23

bagghista said:


> Bday ootd with my pandora. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173935




Looooove this outfit!


----------



## bagghista

Thanks jp23.


----------



## Via_04

Bag for today


----------



## Raffaluv

Via_04 said:


> Bag for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174845



Beautiful!! Love this bag & the pattern of your skirt is so pretty! 

Happy Halloween w/ my Givenchy skull pouch


----------



## Via_04

Raffaluv said:


> Beautiful!! Love this bag & the pattern of your skirt is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween w/ my Givenchy skull pouch




Awww thanks Raffaluv


----------



## Glittermob

Stunning! My dream bag!


----------



## Via_04

Glittermob said:


> Stunning! My dream bag!




Thanks glittermob you will gonna have one soon! [emoji6]


----------



## cwxx

Posted this over in the valentino shoe forum, but managed to sneak in my ant in the pic :


----------



## cwxx

GemsBerry said:


> Small Nightingale in Coffee shop in Tokyo



Wow!  looks gorgeous


----------



## messyrose

cwxx said:


> Posted this over in the valentino shoe forum, but managed to sneak in my ant in the pic :



I know this isn't the valentino forum and I honestly searched for your post over there but couldn't find it. Are the boots comfortable? I love it how they have done a chunky heel! They look amazing. True to size? I know my other rockstuds aren't TTS. Thanks!!


----------



## cwxx

messyrose said:


> I know this isn't the valentino forum and I honestly searched for your post over there but couldn't find it. Are the boots comfortable? I love it how they have done a chunky heel! They look amazing. True to size? I know my other rockstuds aren't TTS. Thanks!!



Thanks! I posted it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino-shoes/post-photos-of-your-valentino-rockstuds-895009-22.html, mods please feel free to move my post if it's too off topic here, TY!

They're really comfy! More comfy than my rockstud kitten heels actually, but they're still pretty high heels, so it's not like walking on air. The chunky heel helps a lot with stability and valentino is so good at getting the right balance of tough yet still feminine. Def not TTS - I'm a 37.5 in most shoes, my kitten heels are 38, and this pair of boots is 38.5 - a little loose but I don't mind since it gives me room for bulkier winter socks. HTH!


----------



## TeeLVee

Finally brought my new Givenchy tote out to our convention. [emoji4]


----------



## Wudge

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3177342
> 
> 
> Finally brought my new Givenchy tote out to our convention. [emoji4]


----------



## pinksky777

Ready to go out for the day!


----------



## messyrose

Givenchy owners have good taste in shoes!  .... Okay okay ill stick to the topic....


----------



## TeeLVee

Wudge said:


>




Thank you Wudge [emoji4]


----------



## iamivy

How to shorten the straps on pandora? Any ideas ladies? Thanks


----------



## Rayofsunxo

iamivy said:


> How to shorten the straps on pandora? Any ideas ladies? Thanks




I do not advice this but I did it on my own strap anyway. I tied a knot on both ends close to the clip that attaches to the bag. I initially was only gonna leave it as is for the weekend when I did it, but I ended up leaving it that way for the past 9 months now. It works for me. Although you can take your strap to a cobbler or an alteration shop and they'll shorten it for you for a fee.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

MAGJES said:


> Looks like a great bag style!
> 
> 
> 
> You carry it well.



Thanks!


----------



## TeeLVee

Loving the lightness of my Mini Panda [emoji4]


----------



## tulippes

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3177342
> 
> 
> Finally brought my new Givenchy tote out to our convention. [emoji4]




Very chic!


----------



## TeeLVee

tulippes said:


> Very chic!




Thank you tulippes [emoji4]


----------



## jp23

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3179399
> 
> 
> Loving the lightness of my Mini Panda [emoji4]




Loving your outfit!


----------



## TeeLVee

jp23 said:


> Loving your outfit!




Thanks jp23! [emoji4]


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Dessert [emoji77]


----------



## mmmilkman

Trying on a pair of Prada shoes with my Mini Panda.


----------



## Misssleeve

Love it &#128586;


----------



## mmmilkman

I've been neglecting my Pepe Obsedia Messenger for my Pandas and Fendi Monster the last few months.


----------



## pinksky777

&#129412;


----------



## missjenny2679

This is my first Givenchy, and I LOVE it!!![emoji7] The leather is amazing, and it's the perfect shade of red!


----------



## Sazzy3103

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3180285
> 
> 
> Dessert [emoji77]


Gorgeous, love this colour


----------



## TeeLVee

missjenny2679 said:


> This is my first Givenchy, and I LOVE it!!![emoji7] The leather is amazing, and it's the perfect shade of red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187841




Beautiful! It suits you. [emoji4]


----------



## Meebah12

mmmilkman said:


> I've been neglecting my Pepe Obsedia Messenger for my Pandas and Fendi Monster the last few months.


that's a cool bag!


----------



## missjenny2679

TeeLVee said:


> Beautiful! It suits you. [emoji4]




Thank you!!!! I should have looked at Givenchy sooner...I love it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinksky777

&#9760;[emoji378]


----------



## Dany_37

It's a Givenchy and Starbucks kind of day! My "new-to-me" Antigona and brand new Shark Lock boots. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Misssleeve

Cuutee outfit  X


----------



## messyrose

Love my givenchy pandora medium in black pepe leather. Got her second hand on vestiaire collective. Seriously hangs so beautifully on the shoulder and the compartments make so much sense!


----------



## rockstarmish

Pandora box mini in Gunmetal &#10084;


----------



## Bagproud

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3189460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9760;[emoji378]



Love it! Want it!


----------



## GemsBerry

pinksky777 said:


> &#129412;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184889



That's pretty,you inspired me and I just got one.
is it calf or goat leather?


----------



## Royalbohemian

Antigona Tote.... Wish I could say "had it made especially to go with my living room!" &#10083;


----------



## Schyly

Can't wait to start using this baby! Just got her last night  . Mod shots coming soon!

Givenchy Medium Antigona in the Black Goat Skin Leather.


----------



## namida23

Royalbohemian said:


> Antigona Tote.... Wish I could say "had it made especially to go with my living room!" &#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3197358




What a gorgeous combination!!! It matches your decor perfectly. I also love the accent detail.


----------



## Royalbohemian

namida23 said:


> What a gorgeous combination!!! It matches your decor perfectly. I also love the accent detail.




Thank you! [emoji259]


----------



## Wudge

Royalbohemian said:


> Antigona Tote.... Wish I could say "had it made especially to go with my living room!" &#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3197358



I love this design, it's been calling to me recently.


----------



## pepita_anne

Dany_37 said:


> It's a Givenchy and Starbucks kind of day! My "new-to-me" Antigona and brand new Shark Lock boots. Thanks for letting me share.




Ohhhh, i love the colors of your bag!!


----------



## tinybubbles

Lunch date with DH and my Red Micro Gale. Have a great weekend everyone [emoji4]


----------



## maritte16

rockstarmish said:


> Pandora box mini in Gunmetal &#10084;


Love your bag and your jeans! Can i ask if u don't mind where you bought that jeans, please? Thanks


----------



## GloriaQ

rockstarmish said:


> Pandora box mini in Gunmetal &#10084;


Cute cute cute!
I am in love with the mini box in black with chain! I don't like the regular pandora but the box is so cute!


----------



## rockstarmish

maritte16 said:


> Love your bag and your jeans! Can i ask if u don't mind where you bought that jeans, please? Thanks


Hi! Thank you! 

No problem! The jeans are from Zara


----------



## rockstarmish

GloriaQ said:


> Cute cute cute!
> I am in love with the mini box in black with chain! I don't like the regular pandora but the box is so cute!


Thank you!

I like both Pandoras hehe. I have this box and a regular one in blue. But you are right, the box is just extra special.


----------



## tinybubbles

My Small Ant sunbathing while riding shotgun on our way to work [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji162]&#128374;


----------



## Dany_37

Another day wearing my Givenchy boots!  (sorry, I don't take good pics...this is in my office)


----------



## pinksky777

Winter accessories


----------



## joanpys

Schyly said:


> Can't wait to start using this baby! Just got her last night  . Mod shots coming soon!
> 
> Givenchy Medium Antigona in the Black Goat Skin Leather.


okay, this is what im going to get next! Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Schyly

joanpys said:


> okay, this is what im going to get next! Where did you purchase it?



Farfetch=]! They have such good prices compared to retail stores in my city!


----------



## auhaze

with my obsedia


----------



## Eleyvonnne

Today Givenchy Antigona Bambi-print tote, with my lovely Dead Wood leather jacket


----------



## Dany_37

Here are my Givenchy suede/leather gaitor foldover boots in action at my office.


----------



## LuNi22

hey guys  
my boyfriend bought me this Givenchy Nightingale Medium bag at a thrift shop in Germany. 
Could you check if it is an authentic bag? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## odanana

I've been on other brand threads but never posted anything on here! This bag is a few years old. It's special because during the time I bought this, it was almost impossible to get one! I searched high and low for this particular leather, size and colour and after a few months I found it in Singapore, so close to home  (I'm a Malaysian)


----------



## meigui23

your look os so cool


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## iamivy

Hello ladies. I just came back from my 11 days trip and found mould on my pandora. Any idea how to remove? I have not even started carrying it.  There's a cig mark lookalike on my bag. Any idea if it can be salvage? Thanks. My heart is crying for my baby. Do you think if i bring to professional cleaning, the mould could be removed?


----------



## Rayofsunxo

iamivy said:


> Hello ladies. I just came back from my 11 days trip and found mould on my pandora. Any idea how to remove? I have not even started carrying it.  There's a cig mark lookalike on my bag. Any idea if it can be salvage? Thanks. My heart is crying for my baby. Do you think if i bring to professional cleaning, the mould could be removed?




Oh that is quite a harsh mark.. I was putting alchohol in my hand and one tiny alchohol dropped on my pandora and left a mark like that but not as deep , but now I don't see it anymore. This happened summer of 2015. I did not do anything expect treated my bag few weeks after that with a leather conditioner. I'm sorry i think I'm not much of a help.


----------



## iamivy

Rayofsunxo said:


> Oh that is quite a harsh mark.. I was putting alchohol in my hand and one tiny alchohol dropped on my pandora and left a mark like that but not as deep , but now I don't see it anymore. This happened summer of 2015. I did not do anything expect treated my bag few weeks after that with a leather conditioner. I'm sorry i think I'm not much of a help.



Thanks dear. Is not very obvious if i carry the bag but i know where the mark is... haha.


----------



## heyitscheryl

My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!


----------



## Picard

heyitscheryl said:


> My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 3227006




Looooove it!!! The new design is fabulous!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

heyitscheryl said:


> My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 3227006


Looking gorgeous


----------



## amadea88

heyitscheryl said:


> My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 3227006



It's beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

heyitscheryl said:


> My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 3227006


beautiful


----------



## solitudelove

Out with my Pandora during the weekend!

Have a happy 2016 everyone!!


----------



## Picard

solitudelove said:


> Out with my Pandora during the weekend!
> 
> Have a happy 2016 everyone!!




Oh wow exotic leather! Beautiful


----------



## hrhsunshine

Picard said:


> Oh wow exotic leather! Beautiful



Actually it is just stamped. Givenchy's croc stamped bags are stunning. They do such a good job with the texture.


----------



## solitudelove

Picard said:


> Oh wow exotic leather! Beautiful


Thank you!  Hrhsunshine is right though, it's their croc embossed leather.


----------



## jp23

solitudelove said:


> Out with my Pandora during the weekend!
> 
> Have a happy 2016 everyone!!




Love this bag! I think it's my fav Pandora!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

solitudelove said:


> Out with my Pandora during the weekend!
> 
> Have a happy 2016 everyone!!


OMG  UR so fancy


----------



## merderedit

Finally got my hands on medium antigona in oxblood...&#128525;


----------



## Schyly

merderedit said:


> Finally got my hands on medium antigona in oxblood...&#128525;


Loveee the color=D!!


----------



## merderedit

Schyly said:


> Loveee the color=D!!



I dooo too! &#128077;


----------



## jp23

merderedit said:


> Finally got my hands on medium antigona in oxblood...[emoji7]




Sooooo pretty!! Enjoy [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## solitudelove

jp23 said:


> Love this bag! I think it's my fav Pandora!





LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG  UR so fancy



Thank you!!   I'm loving the bag more as it gets more use!


----------



## kerz23

heyitscheryl said:


> My brand new nightingale on her first trip in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 3227006




Oh wow, she's a beauty...now I want the nightingale [emoji30] is it comfortable to wear? Is this the medium? Can you fit a lot inside? Sorry for all of the questions, I'm an LV and Chanel girl at heart, but just saw a Givenchy bag that interested me so came on to this thread, and saw your bag.. And now I'm in love and want this one


----------



## heyitscheryl

kerz23 said:


> Oh wow, she's a beauty...now I want the nightingale [emoji30] is it comfortable to wear? Is this the medium? Can you fit a lot inside? Sorry for all of the questions, I'm an LV and Chanel girl at heart, but just saw a Givenchy bag that interested me so came on to this thread, and saw your bag.. And now I'm in love and want this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233800




Yes, it's quite comfortable to wear! I switch between the crook of my arm and the shoulder strap depending on how much I'm carrying. I have the medium size - it fits a TON. Seriously, you could use it as a carry on if you so desired. I usually just have a purse organizer full of items, but could easily add on a water bottle, scarf, jacket, etc on top of that. Hope that helps! Share pics if you ever get yours!


----------



## kerz23

heyitscheryl said:


> Yes, it's quite comfortable to wear! I switch between the crook of my arm and the shoulder strap depending on how much I'm carrying. I have the medium size - it fits a TON. Seriously, you could use it as a carry on if you so desired. I usually just have a purse organizer full of items, but could easily add on a water bottle, scarf, jacket, etc on top of that. Hope that helps! Share pics if you ever get yours!




Thank you.... I think it's a must have for me, but I need to see if I can get it out of my head because I shouldn't spend 2900 right now [emoji30][emoji30] but I NEED it lol thanks for posting yours, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kritrose21

http://i2.wp.com/www.basicallyblonde.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/vegan-leather-skirt.jpg

not sure if this link works but here goes. my antigona in action. all black everything...


----------



## highend

Kritrose21 said:


> http://i2.wp.com/www.basicallyblonde.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/vegan-leather-skirt.jpg
> 
> not sure if this link works but here goes. my antigona in action. all black everything...



très chic!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Was in the market for a mini antigona for a while but unexpected expenses popped up! Today while out I stumbled upon a mini Pandora box mirrored. Just couldn't pass her up when the manager gave me 60% from already marked down price [emoji106] has a few scratches but nothing I can't live with for this amazing deal


----------



## lvh75

Sweetyqbk said:


> Was in the market for a mini antigona for a while but unexpected expenses popped up! Today while out I stumbled upon a mini Pandora box mirrored. Just couldn't pass her up when the manager gave me 60% from already marked down price [emoji106] has a few scratches but nothing I can't live with for this amazing deal
> View attachment 3236167



Gorgeous bag! Great score congrats! I've been obsessed with the Pandora mini box with chain strap for a while now, but I can't seem to find many reviews/feedback about it. I have one on back order, so I hope to get it soon, and I hope I'll love it.

Looks great on you too! Stylish mommy!


----------



## Fashionquest123

Iv been looking for this colour!!! Where did you get it from? It's beautiful


----------



## pepita_anne

Sweetyqbk said:


> Was in the market for a mini antigona for a while but unexpected expenses popped up! Today while out I stumbled upon a mini Pandora box mirrored. Just couldn't pass her up when the manager gave me 60% from already marked down price [emoji106] has a few scratches but nothing I can't live with for this amazing deal
> View attachment 3236167




How lucky!


----------



## pinksky777

&#129412;


----------



## jp23

pinksky777 said:


> &#129412;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245091


ooooo pretty colors!


----------



## Bella2016

LuNi22 said:


> hey guys
> 
> my boyfriend bought me this Givenchy Nightingale Medium bag at a thrift shop in Germany.
> 
> Could you check if it is an authentic bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot




It looks good to me. Very vintage love it.  Look at the zip and see what it says. If it says Givenchy that's a good sign.  Marks looks on point.   It's hard to tell cuz I don't have in my hands. But it looks great.


----------



## thegoldencage

Me and my Pandora on the way to shop in Soho!


----------



## Bella2016

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3180285
> 
> 
> Dessert [emoji77]




What's size is that one. ?


----------



## Bella2016

My new Bebe


----------



## thegoldencage

This bag is so cool.


----------



## highend

thegoldencage said:


> View attachment 3246980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is so cool.


 
agreed...great color!


----------



## jp23

My antigona to a gallery opening/party! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hrhsunshine

thegoldencage said:


> View attachment 3246515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Pandora on the way to shop in Soho!



Love the color. She is aging beautifully!



Bella2016 said:


> View attachment 3246564
> 
> 
> My new Bebe



Adorable and chic! Comgrats!



jp23 said:


> View attachment 3247866
> 
> 
> My antigona to a gallery opening/party! [emoji173]&#65039;



Looks fabulous on u! The lighting is amazing in the shot.


----------



## Ana1014

Using my medium Pandora


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:
			
		

> Looks fabulous on u! The lighting is amazing in the shot.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thegoldencage

With my cool girl bag, small Pandora.


----------



## Sweetheart0424

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3247866
> 
> 
> My antigona to a gallery opening/party! [emoji173]&#65039;



Very nice&#128525;&#128092;&#128525;&#128092;&#128525;&#128092;


----------



## hrhsunshine

thegoldencage said:


> View attachment 3249020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my cool girl bag, small Pandora.



Love it on u!


----------



## sparkledust

iamivy said:


> Hello ladies. I just came back from my 11 days trip and found mould on my pandora. Any idea how to remove? I have not even started carrying it.  There's a cig mark lookalike on my bag. Any idea if it can be salvage? Thanks. My heart is crying for my baby. Do you think if i bring to professional cleaning, the mould could be removed?


I had a bag that got a sort of powdery mold after being stored, I just dusted it off and conditioned the bag and it was fine. I used the Cadillac leather care from Nordstrom.


----------



## Black_Bella

merderedit said:


> Finally got my hands on medium antigona in oxblood...&#128525;



Beautiful!


----------



## merderedit

Black_Bella said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! Ive been enjoying it...I highly recommend !


----------



## merderedit

thegoldencage said:


> View attachment 3249020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my cool girl bag, small Pandora.



Sits nicely on you..excellent choice!


----------



## kajsabet

Going out with my little boy who needs to sleep. Bringing my new Pandora Medium.


----------



## tinybubbles

weekend errands with my reliable micro gale [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4]&#128374;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kajsabet said:


> Going out with my little boy who needs to sleep. Bringing my new Pandora Medium.
> 
> View attachment 3255865


Great shot!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

gosh excuse my pants but this is my second givenchy and my first antigona and I am soooo In love I can't even describe it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sweetyqbk

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 3220022




Do you have any more pictures of the nude? Is it really pink in person?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Heidisaddiction said:


> View attachment 3180285
> 
> 
> Dessert [emoji77]




I randomly found you on Instagram!! Love everything about it


----------



## Rayofsunxo

Going on two years and still my most used bag. Thanks for letting me share again.


----------



## annmarpar

Small shark tooth bag


----------



## Black_Bella

My pretty lady...

Something hilarious that happened earlier this month... a 500 naira note (sort of equivalent to a 5usd note) got stuck in the zipper...I tried to save the note it but it did not budge...my heart literally stopped for a few seconds because I was so scared for my baby...long and short is that I ripped that cash apart to save my zipper!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3271875
> 
> 
> 
> Going on two years and still my most used bag. Thanks for letting me share again.



Looks so cute on you!



annmarpar said:


> View attachment 3272857
> 
> 
> Small shark tooth bag



Haven't see this one before.  Very chic!



Black_Bella said:


> My pretty lady...
> 
> Something hilarious that happened earlier this month... a 500 naira note (sort of equivalent to a 5usd note) got stuck in the zipper...I tried to save the note it but it did not budge...my heart literally stopped for a few seconds because I was so scared for my baby...long and short is that I ripped that cash apart to save my zipper!!!



At least we know you got your priorities straight!


----------



## grnbri

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3271875
> 
> 
> 
> Going on two years and still my most used bag. Thanks for letting me share again.




Love this!!!
Just ordered my first mini Pandora from overseas - hope it all works out so I can join this topic soon!


----------



## Ozzysmom

My mini nightingale in midnight blue...taking a rest. I'm in love with this bag. It holds so much! And looks so chic!


----------



## eiiv

annmarpar said:


> View attachment 3272857
> 
> 
> Small shark tooth bag


Cool shark lock bag! Black and white combo is always so awesome~


----------



## randr21

Ozzysmom said:


> My mini nightingale in midnight blue...taking a rest. I'm in love with this bag. It holds so much! And looks so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278764


My favorite blue of G, and on a gale, winning combo.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Ozzysmom said:


> My mini nightingale in midnight blue...taking a rest. I'm in love with this bag. It holds so much! And looks so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278764




Gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ozzysmom said:


> My mini nightingale in midnight blue...taking a rest. I'm in love with this bag. It holds so much! And looks so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278764




Gorgeous! Givenchy's Night Blue is a perfect shade of dark blue.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Yay can finally join!!! Finally got my mini. Trying out outfits for tomorrow's party (friends engagement)


----------



## Vee1227

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yay can finally join!!! Finally got my mini. Trying out outfits for tomorrow's party (friends engagement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280375




Gorgeous!! That's such a cute bag!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vee1227 said:


> Gorgeous!! That's such a cute bag!!! [emoji7]




Thanks love! I've been drooling over it for months


----------



## tolliv

So in love with the Nightingale!!! I have never purchased the same bag twice but ended up with 2 of them.


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> So in love with the Nightingale!!! I have never purchased the same bag twice but ended up with 2 of them.




It's really lovely. What size is it, small? I am a bit confused about the Nightingale sizes..


----------



## tolliv

kajsabet said:


> It's really lovely. What size is it, small? I am a bit confused about the Nightingale sizes..



I have the medium size in both colors. When I first bought them, I thought they were huge! Now, that I have gotten used to them, they are perfect. The strap comes in handy when I am at the market and need to grab my wallet. So for me, it is a very functional handbag.


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> I have the medium size in both colors. When I first bought them, I thought they were huge! Now, that I have gotten used to them, they are perfect. The strap comes in handy when I am at the market and need to grab my wallet. So for me, it is a very functional handbag.




I just love the size of your bags but I am getting more confused now haha. How many sizes are there? 

Went into a store in Sweden and they claimed there are three sizes: small, medium and large. The small size was really tiny, like micro or mini size. And the medium looked like a small bag and the large was huge, you could drown in it almost. I thought I wanted a size between medium and large and your bags look just like that, but maybe they are the same medium but unstuffed..?


----------



## tolliv

kajsabet said:


> I just love the size of your bags but I am getting more confused now haha. How many sizes are there?
> 
> Went into a store in Sweden and they claimed there are three sizes: small, medium and large. The small size was really tiny, like micro or mini size. And the medium looked like a small bag and the large was huge, you could drown in it almost. I thought I wanted a size between medium and large and your bags look just like that, but maybe they are the same medium but unstuffed..?


The medium is very large. I saw the large online at Barneys and it is like a duffel bag under the Men's category. Trust me when I say the medium is plenty big and I love big handbags, LOL. It took me a few weeks to get used to it. 

I can fit a small jacket in there and water. Plus all of the things you see in there.


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> The medium is very large. I saw the large online at Barneys and it is like a duffel bag under the Men's category. Trust me when I say the medium is plenty big and I love big handbags, LOL. It took me a few weeks to get used to it.
> 
> I can fit a small jacket in there and water. Plus all of the things you see in there.



Yeah, so I guess they were wrong. When I google I can find FOUR sizes, micro, small, medium and large. Getting really annoyed over sales persons telling me wrong things. Hate it when they confuse the sizes since I can't compare it to other bags then. Gah.

From your bags it looks like I need the real medium - not the medium in my store (which I think is a small). When I searched Mytherese it seems like the medium is out of stock - or not vailable this season. Really hope they haven't discontinued that size...


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> The medium is very large. I saw the large online at Barneys and it is like a duffel bag under the Men's category. Trust me when I say the medium is plenty big and I love big handbags, LOL. It took me a few weeks to get used to it.
> 
> I can fit a small jacket in there and water. Plus all of the things you see in there.



Could you give me the measurements of your bags so I compare to the ones in my store? It would be very helpful for me. Hate to live in Sweden when it comes to hand bag shopping


----------



## tolliv

kajsabet said:


> Yeah, so I guess they were wrong. When I google I can find FOUR sizes, micro, small, medium and large. Getting really annoyed over sales persons telling me wrong things. Hate it when they confuse the sizes since I can't compare it to other bags then. Gah.
> 
> From your bags it looks like I need the real medium - not the medium in my store (which I think is a small). When I searched Mytherese it seems like the medium is out of stock - or not vailable this season. Really hope they haven't discontinued that size...



Maybe they are out of stock. I would think the medium is a pretty common size. I believe the price is around $2495. If it is less than that then I would say it is a small or micro unles you find I won sale. Check out Barney's or Net-a-porter's websites. They should have plenty.


----------



## tolliv

kajsabet said:


> Could you give me the measurements of your bags so I compare to the ones in my store? It would be very helpful for me. Hate to live in Sweden when it comes to hand bag shopping




10.5" h x 14.5" w x 7.0" depth


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> 10.5" h x 14.5" w x 7.0" depth




Thank you! Very very helpful for me


----------



## wishiwasinLA

tolliv said:


> The medium is very large. I saw the large online at Barneys and it is like a duffel bag under the Men's category. Trust me when I say the medium is plenty big and I love big handbags, LOL. It took me a few weeks to get used to it.
> 
> I can fit a small jacket in there and water. Plus all of the things you see in there.


How tall are you? Also, I bought the medium because I thought it slouched better than the small, but then returned it thinking it might be too big. Does it soften up and feel less duffle-y after a while?


----------



## tolliv

stephlny78 said:


> How tall are you? Also, I bought the medium because I thought it slouched better than the small, but then returned it thinking it might be too big. Does it soften up and feel less duffle-y after a while?



I am 5'3.5" but all limbs, lol. Long legs and a short torso. Go figure. I have been carrying the black one every day and yes it has softened a bit and does not feel like a duffel. I use the shoulder strap a lot on the weekends and that has helped it loosen up for me. 

It is such a great bag. The opening is huge so I am not scratching my hands on he zipper trying to look in to find my wallet. That was a huge selling point for me. I just could not spend a lot of money on a bag that was not going to get used. Those days are far from over. 

When I am out, I get a lot of compliments on it. You just can't go wrong. I have been thinking about using it to carry gym clothes since I have the space to eliminate carrying yet another bag.


----------



## GemsBerry

tolliv said:


> I am 5'3.5" but all limbs, lol. Long legs and a short torso. Go figure. I have been carrying the black one every day and yes it has softened a bit and does not feel like a duffel. I use the shoulder strap a lot on the weekends and that has helped it loosen up for me.
> 
> It is such a great bag. The opening is huge so I am not scratching my hands on he zipper trying to look in to find my wallet. That was a huge selling point for me. I just could not spend a lot of money on a bag that was not going to get used. Those days are far from over.
> 
> When I am out, I get a lot of compliments on it. You just can't go wrong. I have been thinking about using it to carry gym clothes since I have the space to eliminate carrying yet another bag.



Thank you for all the info. it will be really helpful if you can post mod shot with this new Medium size. I have old medium, but design is a bit different.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for all the info. it will be really helpful if you can post mod shot with this new Medium size. I have old medium, but design is a bit different.


ditto!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Lucrezia and I are busy with the grocery shopping today. She likes to sit in the child's seat of the cart.


----------



## grnbri

My new baby (mini charcoal pepe Pandora) and my baby (23 weeks preggo)!


----------



## GemsBerry

Medium Ringed Nightingale is chilling in Starbucks


----------



## tolliv

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for all the info. it will be really helpful if you can post mod shot with this new Medium size. I have old medium, but design is a bit different.



Here ya go...the hubby took the photos so quality is not good . I will ask a few colleagues to get a better shot tomorrow.


----------



## kajsabet

tolliv said:


> Here ya go...the hubby took the photos so quality is not good . I will ask a few colleagues to get a better shot tomorrow.




Thank you! This is definitely the size I'm looking for


----------



## highend

grnbri said:


> My new baby (mini charcoal pepe Pandora) and my baby (23 weeks preggo)!
> View attachment 3283072


Great color....and congrats!


----------



## highend

GemsBerry said:


> Medium Ringed Nightingale is chilling in Starbucks


Love the ring details!


----------



## hrhsunshine

greencurrytofu said:


> Lucrezia and I are busy with the grocery shopping today. She likes to sit in the child's seat of the cart.
> View attachment 3282860



Well of course, that way the two of you can admire each other as you stroll through TJs. LOOOOOOVE TJ's!



grnbri said:


> My new baby (mini charcoal pepe Pandora) and my baby (23 weeks preggo)!
> View attachment 3283072



So perfect on you and your little bump is so darned adorable. Congrats and hope the weeks to follow go smoothly.



GemsBerry said:


> Medium Ringed Nightingale is chilling in Starbucks



Gems!!! An oldie but a GOOODIE!  Bet that leather feels so amazingly smoooooooshy.



tolliv said:


> Here ya go...the hubby took the photos so quality is not good . I will ask a few colleagues to get a better shot tomorrow.



Yeah, hubbies are not the best photographers.  Mine is so inept with the camera.   You still look rockin' awesome with your gale and the Bal moto!


----------



## greencurrytofu

hrhsunshine said:


> Well of course, that way the two of you can admire each other as you stroll through TJs. LOOOOOOVE TJ's!




hrhsunshine, so funny! And yes, I love TJs too- so much fun stuff to try!


----------



## GemsBerry

tolliv said:


> Here ya go...the hubby took the photos so quality is not good . I will ask a few colleagues to get a better shot tomorrow.



it looks great on you, you are right, Med is perfect size.


----------



## GemsBerry

highend said:


> Love the ring details!





hrhsunshine said:


> Gems!!! An oldie but a GOOODIE!  Bet that leather feels so amazingly smoooooooshy


Thank you ladies. I was able to put my hands on ringed Gale finally. leather is goat - not super smooshy like lamb but it's super durable (travel, gym, bad weather).


----------



## grnbri

highend said:


> Great color....and congrats!




Thanks!!  Have to also admit I was ecstatic today to find that this huge stack of chocolate chip cookies fits easily into my new mini.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

tolliv said:


> Here ya go...the hubby took the photos so quality is not good . I will ask a few colleagues to get a better shot tomorrow.


it looks SO good w a leather jacket. I think the Medium is better, and the small is a little too "in between". I'm going for the medium.


----------



## tolliv

hrhsunshine said:


> Well of course, that way the two of you can admire each other as you stroll through TJs. LOOOOOOVE TJ's!
> 
> 
> 
> So perfect on you and your little bump is so darned adorable. Congrats and hope the weeks to follow go smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> Gems!!! An oldie but a GOOODIE!  Bet that leather feels so amazingly smoooooooshy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, hubbies are not the best photographers.  Mine is so inept with the camera.   You still look rockin' awesome with your gale and the Bal moto!


Thank you. I love that jacket!


----------



## LavenderIce

grnbri said:


> My new baby (mini charcoal pepe Pandora) and my baby (23 weeks preggo)!
> View attachment 3283072



Love this! You look fantastic!  My sister and I were trying this exact bag on in medium and large.  We both fell in love.  If we had gotten it, it would have been the first time she and I were bag twins.  The color and leather is so yummy.  Wear her in good health!


----------



## grnbri

LavenderIce said:


> Love this! You look fantastic!  My sister and I were trying this exact bag on in medium and large.  We both fell in love.  If we had gotten it, it would have been the first time she and I were bag twins.  The color and leather is so yummy.  Wear her in good health!




Thanks! I loooove this color and leather.  I have it in the large also - which can also be worn on the back as a backpack - not sure if anyone has done this yet?


----------



## Rayofsunxo

grnbri said:


> Love this!!!
> Just ordered my first mini Pandora from overseas - hope it all works out so I can join this topic soon!


I am eyeing a mini pandora too I saw it on the same leather as my small with silver hardware.. it is soooo beautiful. You are gonna love yours.


----------



## Rina337

grnbri said:


> Thanks! I loooove this color and leather.  I have it in the large also - which can also be worn on the back as a backpack - not sure if anyone has done this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284475




Yes! I do this with my small pandora.


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## LavenderIce

Pollie-Jean said:


>



You look great!


----------



## Vashun

Loving this babe. Color is sand


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vashun said:


> View attachment 3288598
> 
> Loving this babe. Color is sand




Stunning!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sitting in the car waiting for my munchkin to wake up [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LavenderIce said:


> You look great!



Thank you


----------



## tayalese

Out enjoying the weather[emoji41]


----------



## Sazzy3103

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3288611
> 
> Sitting in the car waiting for my munchkin to wake up [emoji173]&#65039;


Lovely classic bag, enjoy!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3289550
> 
> Out enjoying the weather[emoji41]




So nice! Is it a mini? Small?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sazzy3103 said:


> Lovely classic bag, enjoy!




Thank u love


----------



## tayalese

Sweetyqbk said:


> So nice! Is it a mini? Small?


Thank you! It is the Small... The perfect size IMO


----------



## Sweetyqbk

tayalese said:


> Thank you! It is the Small... The perfect size IMO




I just got a small myself! It's so hard to tell from the pictures when there is no size context around lol

Enjoy the beauty!


----------



## Wplijnaar

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3289550
> 
> out enjoying the weather[emoji41]



&#128525;&#128076;&#128077;


----------



## solitudelove

Brought this baby to a seminar today!


----------



## Esquared72

Love my Panda - I've had no desire to switch into a different bag since she arrived


----------



## grnbri

eehlers said:


> Love my Panda - I've had no desire to switch into a different bag since she arrived
> View attachment 3293196




Love yours!  Agree that pandas are among the most comfortable bags to carry.


----------



## Petherezia

Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora. This is Pandora Small size limited ed got it in 2015. &#128522;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## highend

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295903
> 
> 
> Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora. This is Pandora Small size limited ed got it in 2015. &#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Luv it!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Petherezia said:


> Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora.
> @lisa.petheresia


Cute strap!


----------



## GemsBerry

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295903
> 
> 
> Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora. This is Pandora Small size limited ed got it in 2015. &#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



Love all the customized job! is it sakura?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295903
> 
> 
> Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora. This is Pandora Small size limited ed got it in 2015. [emoji4]
> 
> @lisa.petheresia




Wow I love everything about this. Where did u get the strap made?! I'm loving ur scarf. Where is it from? I want it!!!


----------



## devuska2009

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3295903
> 
> 
> Since the original strap was too long i decided to used this beautiful custom made strap that has matching colors with my Pandora. This is Pandora Small size limited ed got it in 2015. &#128522;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


Where did you get that from? It is so beautiful.


----------



## Petherezia

Thank you! &#128158; The strap (including the initial charm) i got it from OONA - online shopping based in Indonesia. And the silk scarf from Salzburg Austria. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## devuska2009

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

devuska2009 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Need to bring mine out too. Love the color combo, esp your coat.


----------



## messyrose

Out to dinner with my small givenchy pandora and Valentino rockstud flats! #childfreewinning


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Running around casually


----------



## nashpoo

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3289550
> 
> Out enjoying the weather[emoji41]


Is this in the pearl gray color?? So cute!


----------



## Vee1227

Sweetyqbk said:


> Running around casually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303065




I love the small size! It looks great on you!! If you don't mind me asking...How tall are you? I'm almost 5'7 and I worry that the small will look tiny on me. I've only seen the medium in real life, and I felt like it looked huge for an everyday bag!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vee1227 said:


> I love the small size! It looks great on you!! If you don't mind me asking...How tall are you? I'm almost 5'7 and I worry that the small will look tiny on me. I've only seen the medium in real life, and I felt like it looked huge for an everyday bag!!




Thank you. I am actually tall and I love mini bags but this size was just perfect. I'm also 5'7 but sometimes I'm measured at 5'9. I don't know exactly which one bc every place I have tried measures me either 5'7 or 5'9. Never 5'8 lmao


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Playing around with my new strap! What do you ladies think?


----------



## GemsBerry

Sweetyqbk said:


> Playing around with my new strap! What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305197



Wow, this strap steals the show from the bag!


----------



## Violet Bleu

TeeLVee said:


> View attachment 3177342
> 
> 
> Finally brought my new Givenchy tote out to our convention. [emoji4]




Beautiful!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Royalbohemian said:


> Antigona Tote.... Wish I could say "had it made especially to go with my living room!" &#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3197358




Wow! What a beautiful bag and room! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

tinybubbles said:


> Lunch date with DH and my Red Micro Gale. Have a great weekend everyone [emoji4]




Just gorgeous! I love the Micro!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Eleyvonnne said:


> Today Givenchy Antigona Bambi-print tote, with my lovely Dead Wood leather jacket




I love everything about this photo! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

GemsBerry said:


> Medium Ringed Nightingale is chilling in Starbucks




This is so cool!


----------



## GemsBerry

Violet Bleu said:


> This is so cool!



Thank you


----------



## Violet Bleu

Sweetyqbk said:


> Playing around with my new strap! What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305197




Drop dead gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you




You're welcome!


----------



## solvi

Pollie-Jean said:


>



What a lovely color!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

solvi said:


> What a lovely color!!



Thank you


----------



## greencurrytofu

Sweetyqbk said:


> Playing around with my new strap! What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305197



Love the new strap! It actually makes me think of a guitar strap - very rock n' roll!


----------



## Vee1227

tolliv said:


> So in love with the Nightingale!!! I have never purchased the same bag twice but ended up with 2 of them.




I love your Nightingales!! Can you tell me the color of the light one? Is it sand? It's kinda hard to tell, but the color looks beautiful!!!!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## tolliv

Vee1227 said:


> I love your Nightingales!! Can you tell me the color of the light one? Is it sand? It's kinda hard to tell, but the color looks beautiful!!!!! Thank you in advance!!



I believe it is a sand color. I purchased it from Barneys New York in Beverly Hills. The SA is Roger Flores.


----------



## Vee1227

tolliv said:


> I believe it is a sand color. I purchased it from Barneys New York in Beverly Hills. The SA is Roger Flores.




Thank you so much for all the info!!! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## tolliv

Vee1227 said:


> Thank you so much for all the info!!! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127996;


Anytime!


----------



## lepasion

Here is mine [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## GemsBerry

lepasion said:


> View attachment 3311279
> 
> 
> Here is mine [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Old style Nightingale in such a beautiful color


----------



## hrhsunshine

lepasion said:


> View attachment 3311279
> 
> 
> Here is mine [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Love the classic gale! Great pop of color too!


----------



## kbcrew

lepasion said:


> View attachment 3311279
> 
> 
> Here is mine [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Love your nightingale ! Can you tell me what size is it ? And is the long shoulder strap comfortable on your shoulder? Thanks!!


----------



## lepasion

Thank you GemsBerry, hrhsunshine and kbcrew [emoji5]&#65039;

It is medium in size and yes the strap is comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## Petherezia

Bring this Givenchy Nightingale small size in blush rose color, lambskin leather   &#128513;&#128154;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Picard

Woowww this nude is beautiful!


----------



## Petherezia

.


----------



## Petherezia

Let's go with me on this weekend &#128518;&#128518;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## louie_louie

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324141
> 
> Let's go with me on this weekend &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


OMG so pretty!! Is that the nubuck?


----------



## greencurrytofu

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324141
> 
> Let's go with me on this weekend &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


So pretty! I love the spring colors!


----------



## solitudelove

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324141
> 
> Let's go with me on this weekend &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia


Such beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Petherezia

solitudelove said:


> Such beauty!!!!!!


Thank you! &#128158;


greencurrytofu said:


> So pretty! I love the spring colors!


Thank you! &#128158; Actually this is from 2013 collections &#128513;. Just added Twilly to upgrade her look. 


louie_louie said:


> OMG so pretty!! Is that the nubuck?


Thank you! &#128158; Yes the leather kind a nubuck with croc stamp. &#128513;&#128513;

@lisa.petheresia


----------



## Baghera

Love the strap...may I ask how much it costs and where can we order?

Thanks


----------



## KathSummers

Old photo from last year's Christmas Shopping


----------



## bagchicky

Does anyone have any pics of their mini antigona with a fendi monster? Would love to see!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

bagchicky said:


> Does anyone have any pics of their mini antigona with a fendi monster? Would love to see!




Would love to see one too! Been itching to get a monster for weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yinnie

New just received - the navy mini Pandora box


----------



## Kmora

yinnie said:


> New just received - the navy mini Pandora box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327792




Really curious about this bag and would love a review of it


----------



## yinnie

Kmora said:


> Really curious about this bag and would love a review of it




I'll report back when I start using it!


----------



## ceedoan

bagchicky said:


> Does anyone have any pics of their mini antigona with a fendi monster? Would love to see!





Rayofsunxo said:


> Would love to see one too! Been itching to get a monster for weeks now [emoji173]&#65039;




kinda cheating but here's mr. kooky on a mini luggage. (still waiting to get a small antigona). i love this guy! i hang him on everything from my mansur gavriel bags to my chanels, and of course he will hang out with my antigona when i can get it!!


----------



## bagchicky

ceedoan said:


> kinda cheating but here's mr. kooky on a mini luggage. (still waiting to get a small antigona). i love this guy! i hang him on everything from my mansur gavriel bags to my chanels, and of course he will hang out with my antigona when i can get it!!




I love your monster so much! I'm just trying to work out the sizing as I have to order both the monster and bag online and I don't want the bug to be too big. I have a nano and a boy and I use my qutweet bug on it. Thank you for sharing X


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Running around with errands and work. My sugar small ant with new longer strap


----------



## bagloverny

My new linen Antigona


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love this red !


----------



## Happy Luppy

Sweetyqbk said:


> Playing around with my new strap! What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305197


your strap is so unique and gorgeous!


----------



## Mollymegv

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this red !



It is a great red, not too brown but not too bright can work with anything.  Is it the burgundy type color from the fall?


----------



## GemsBerry

I agree, this is great color similar to Hermes Rouge.
Do you mind sharing how tall are you? I'm considering Pandora but I'm not sure about the size.


----------



## mahalagirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this red !



Beautiful red! What is this red color called?
TIA


----------



## yinnie

First time out with Miss Pandora Box [emoji7] love the texture of the leather!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love this red !




That color is everything!!! It's so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jadeaymanalac said:


> That color is everything!!! It's so gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mollymegv said:


> It is a great red, not too brown but not too bright can work with anything.  Is it the burgundy type color from the fall?





mahalagirl said:


> Beautiful red! What is this red color called?
> TIA


Thank you both. I'm not sure about the name of the color


----------



## alla.miss

Hi Givenchy ladies!

Especially those, who own the Antigona shopper!

I was wondering, how comfortable it is to wear the anti shopper on shoulder (over some coat or leather jacket)? 

Please do share your opinion and model pics, if possible 

Meanwhile sharing my ex medium pandora, that I sold unfortunately. It has a beautiful handle and the leather is impossible! This one is from oldies, so the leather was soooo durable - no scratch for years! Still biting my elbows, because I sold it.


----------



## Nefedov




----------



## Christa72720

bagloverny said:


> My new linen Antigona


Oh I love that color!! Where did you find one?


----------



## GemsBerry

alla.miss said:


> Hi Givenchy ladies!
> 
> Especially those, who own the Antigona shopper!
> 
> I was wondering, how comfortable it is to wear the anti shopper on shoulder (over some coat or leather jacket)?
> 
> Please do share your opinion and model pics, if possible
> 
> Meanwhile sharing my ex medium pandora, that I sold unfortunately. It has a beautiful handle and the leather is impossible! This one is from oldies, so the leather was soooo durable - no scratch for years! Still biting my elbows, because I sold it.
> 
> View attachment 3340870



That was a ringed Pandora in goat skin, very unique! I have Nightingale from the same line, recently acquired it pre-loved. Pandora may pop up too.


----------



## bear828

bagloverny said:


> My new linen Antigona


where were you able to find the linen antigona? I've been searching around to see if it was still vailalbe.


----------



## jp23

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 3341919




Love this!!! Great outfit!!


----------



## Begtobag86

Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all


----------



## jp23

Begtobag86 said:


> Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344827




I love it but I have a balenciaga traveller already I feel as though it's more casual.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Begtobag86 said:


> Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344827



Wow, it looks great on you! If you are concerned about the value, you may want to try waiting for end of season sales and see what happens.


----------



## hrhsunshine

alla.miss said:


> Hi Givenchy ladies!
> 
> Especially those, who own the Antigona shopper!
> 
> I was wondering, how comfortable it is to wear the anti shopper on shoulder (over some coat or leather jacket)?
> 
> Please do share your opinion and model pics, if possible
> 
> Meanwhile sharing my ex medium pandora, that I sold unfortunately. It has a beautiful handle and the leather is impossible! This one is from oldies, so the leather was soooo durable - no scratch for years! Still biting my elbows, because I sold it.
> 
> View attachment 3340870



The leather looks amazing. We all understand seller's remorse.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 3341919



Love the shirt on u. Perfect look! Even matches your hair


----------



## Happy Luppy

Begtobag86 said:


> Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344827



I personally dun like it, i prefer the traditional pandora way better but the bag looks good on you though:thumbup:


----------



## cloudeight

Begtobag86 said:


> Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344827


this bag looks great on you! i would say go for it


----------



## PIPET83

Lucrezia bag..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GloriaQ

yinnie said:


> First time out with Miss Pandora Box [emoji7] love the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 3340760



Love the design!!! 
Do you think I can do crossbody with it? I am about 5'5''.


----------



## yinnie

GloriaQ said:


> Love the design!!!
> 
> Do you think I can do crossbody with it? I am about 5'5''.




The leather strap is adjustable so I would think so. I'm 160cm for reference and I have it on the second shortest hole.


----------



## ycstar89

ehemelay said:


> Love the Pandora!  This is the second week-long trip I've taken since receiving my Medium (textured) black Pandora in August and I am looking forward to carrying it for several days in a row.  It's a great bag for everyday but especially good for travel.
> 
> For reference I'm 5'2" without heels, US size 4:


beautiful bag!!


----------



## ycstar89

Begtobag86 said:


> Hello. I like the pandora backpack and have tried it on in the store but don't know if it is worth it. what do you think about it ? thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344827


looks great on you!!


----------



## yinnie

Such a gorgeous versatile bag [emoji7]


----------



## bagloverny

Givenchy small linen Antigona &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jp23

bagloverny said:


> Givenchy small linen Antigona [emoji7][emoji7]




Love this color!!


----------



## jp23

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3345383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucrezia bag..[emoji7][emoji7]



Great outfit!


----------



## Daisley

Here is my Pandora box in red. Apologies if the image comes up huge, it's my first time posting and still getting the hang of this &#128556;.


----------



## bagloverny

Daisley said:


> Here is my Pandora box in red. Apologies if the image comes up huge, it's my first time posting and still getting the hang of this &#128556;.
> 
> View attachment 3350087



Gorgeous!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Daisley said:


> Here is my Pandora box in red. Apologies if the image comes up huge, it's my first time posting and still getting the hang of this &#128556;.
> 
> View attachment 3350087


stunning!!! the red box pandora is TDF


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you for letting me share. Nightingale denim.


----------



## Picard

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. Nightingale denim.




Wooww denim version!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pepita_anne

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. Nightingale denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350930




Wow!


----------



## randr21

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share. Nightingale denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350930


What a cool bag, goes so well with the outfit.


----------



## yinnie

Still in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## yinnie

Daisley said:


> Here is my Pandora box in red. Apologies if the image comes up huge, it's my first time posting and still getting the hang of this [emoji51].
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350087




Gorgeous red!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Waiting for my ride to go back home to hubby after a long day at the office.







Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## missmetal

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3351429
> 
> 
> Still in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Wow, that color!


----------



## tolliv

Out today with my nightingale.


----------



## ycstar89

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3351429
> 
> 
> Still in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sazzy3103

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3352180
> 
> 
> Out today with my nightingale.


Gorgeous


----------



## peachyapple

SilverStCloud said:


> Waiting for my ride to go back home to hubby after a long day at the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow I like that brown. Was it that color when you purchased it?


----------



## yinnie

missmetal said:


> Wow, that color!







ycstar89 said:


>




Thank you!!! [emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## eiiv

Looks Great!! Very cool outfit and bag. 



PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3345383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucrezia bag..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

peachyapple said:


> Wow I like that brown. Was it that color when you purchased it?


It had more beige in it. But over time with exposure to the sun, it is acquiring a really beautiful tan. The brown has certainly gotten a lot warmer. It really is beautiful now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FairGrape

My most (ab)used antigona! Still as beautiful and shiny as the day I brought her home! Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]


----------



## bagloverny

Before going out to dinner with my husband. Small linen Antigona &#128525;


----------



## Hili.givenchy

DisCo said:


> I'll have pics to share by next week as I'll be travelling with my Pandora this weekend but would love to see action shots from all of you with Givenchy bags, accessories, etc!
> 
> Let's do everything we can to finally have our sub-forum!


hi pls helo me authenticate this bag http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...856471?hash=item3ac34f4997:g:A68AAOSwoudW8QaH


----------



## PinkTulip

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Lovely bag! What color is this?


----------



## Baglover600

FairGrape said:


> My most (ab)used antigona! Still as beautiful and shiny as the day I brought her home! Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353426




I just got my small antigona (literally - ordered online and just got out of box). It's smaller than I thought it would be but the medium looks huge. Are you happy with the size? Do you use her for everyday or just dresser occasions (out to dinner etc)? 
Thanks!


----------



## FairGrape

Baglover600 said:


> I just got my small antigona (literally - ordered online and just got out of box). It's smaller than I thought it would be but the medium looks huge. Are you happy with the size? Do you use her for everyday or just dresser occasions (out to dinner etc)?
> Thanks!





Congrats! I have small and I am extremely happy with the size. I don't use it for dressier occasions though. But I've used it for months at a stretch for work (i'm so lazy, lol) and it holds it's shape like no other! You'll be surprised how much it fits without feeling too heavy!


Cant wait to see the pics and mod shots!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kmora

My Pandora last weekend 



Quite stuffed with things, but still room left


----------



## Malin

Kmora said:


> My Pandora last weekend
> View attachment 3359558
> 
> 
> Quite stuffed with things, but still room left




Looks great!


----------



## an.grzywniak

Out today with my new baby


----------



## yinnie

I hope no one is sick of me with this bag... [emoji12] still carrying it!  Today is casual Friday [emoji56]


----------



## bagloverny

Small linen Antigona at the park the other day &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## Kmora

yinnie said:


> I hope no one is sick of me with this bag... [emoji12] still carrying it!  Today is casual Friday [emoji56]
> View attachment 3359963



I really love this bag but am a little bit hesitant about it being too structured. Is it easy to wear? falls nice to the body? easy or hard to get in and out of?


----------



## greencurrytofu

yinnie said:


> I hope no one is sick of me with this bag... [emoji12] still carrying it!  Today is casual Friday [emoji56]
> View attachment 3359963


I love the color!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

yinnie said:


> I hope no one is sick of me with this bag... [emoji12] still carrying it!  Today is casual Friday [emoji56]
> View attachment 3359963




No! I love the color, keep rocking it


----------



## Happy Luppy

with my cobalt blue pandora &#128518;


----------



## rycechica1016

My mini antigona! loving it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Shopping in vegas 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GemsBerry

Med Gale in goat from SS13


----------



## highend

GemsBerry said:


> Med Gale in goat from SS13




nice!!!...I used to have this one (bringing back memories)


----------



## GemsBerry

highend said:


> nice!!!...I used to have this one (bringing back memories)



I just bought it from France. Haha, Gales life cycle


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> Med Gale in goat from SS13


Old gale style is still my #1 love.  This one is a standout.


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> Old gale style is still my #1 love.  This one is a standout.



Thank you randr21, I love old style too, I just had to hunt them down


----------



## yinnie

[emoji7]


----------



## Svrvh

Petherezia said:


> View attachment 3324141
> 
> Let's go with me on this weekend &#128518;&#128518;
> 
> @lisa.petheresia



So gorgeous!!! Omg!!!


----------



## Svrvh

Sazzy3103 said:


> Lovely classic bag, enjoy!



This is my dream bag. Nice color. Hoping to get one soon!


----------



## bagxgirl

Givenchy Pandora Small


----------



## SaryC

Carrying the micro Lucrezia tote, my fav sling bag recently!


----------



## giuliahe

My first bag from Givenchy! The amazing deal from ssense that I almost can't believe!!


----------



## sueshar

Wow!  Congrats.  Post a pic when u receive it!


----------



## randr21

giuliahe said:


> My first bag from Givenchy! The amazing deal from ssense that I almost can't believe!!


Thats is amazing, congrats on a great buy.  Love the panda.


----------



## giuliahe

randr21 said:


> Thats is amazing, congrats on a great buy.  Love the panda.



Thank you


----------



## randr21

Med gale


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> Med gale



&#128156;&#128156; old style and leather!


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> &#128156;&#128156; old style and leather!


Seeing your tricolor made me want to wear mine out!


----------



## fresh76

randr21 said:


> Med gale



This is my faaaavourite style of gale! Didn't grab when one when they were around and I'm so sad about that.. what a beaut!!!!


----------



## Harriette

Hi all I really need some help. I have been in love with the Antigona for so long but have always ended up buying something else and never got round to saving up enough. Well it's my birthday next month and I will have enough to buy it. But now I'm really unsure. I'm scared that I will buy that bag and then it will go out of fashion. Do you think the Antigona is a classic that will stay or a passing trend? 
Should I go for something like the LV alma instead or keep saving for a Chanel? I just don't know what to do. Please give me some opinions thanks =)


----------



## giuliahe

Harriette said:


> Hi all I really need some help. I have been in love with the Antigona for so long but have always ended up buying something else and never got round to saving up enough. Well it's my birthday next month and I will have enough to buy it. But now I'm really unsure. I'm scared that I will buy that bag and then it will go out of fashion. Do you think the Antigona is a classic that will stay or a passing trend?
> Should I go for something like the LV alma instead or keep saving for a Chanel? I just don't know what to do. Please give me some opinions thanks =)



Those three bay are different. I think Antigone and lv alma have similar style and usage. Of course lv alma will keep the value better but if I have both, I may use Antigone more often since it not that expensive and I don't need to baby it that much. And as for chanle totally different style and usage. Think about your needs first


----------



## Harriette

giuliahe said:


> Those three bay are different. I think Antigone and lv alma have similar style and usage. Of course lv alma will keep the value better but if I have both, I may use Antigone more often since it not that expensive and I don't need to baby it that much. And as for chanle totally different style and usage. Think about your needs first



Thank you. I love the Antigona I'm not really bothered about it keeping value as I don't tend to sell my bags on. I just don't want to get it and then regret it because it's gone out of fashion. I have been obsessed with it for so long just don't know if it will be a bag that stands the test of time or if it is just another it bag.


----------



## Harriette

Limited edition medium gale.


----------



## randr21

Harriette said:


> Limited edition medium gale.


I remember this one, love the studs...G made some really nice LEs.


----------



## randr21

Heres my HDG, really like the bucket style sometimes to switch up from my gale or panda.


----------



## Harriette

randr21 said:


> Heres my HDG, really like the bucket style sometimes to switch up from my gale or panda.
> 
> View attachment 3384793



Love the colour of this! I bet it looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## randr21

fresh76 said:


> This is my faaaavourite style of gale! Didn't grab when one when they were around and I'm so sad about that.. what a beaut!!!!


Thank you!  I went a little crazy collecting gales thru the years so theres hope since I literally have no space anymore and need to pare down.


----------



## randr21

Harriette said:


> Hi all I really need some help. I have been in love with the Antigona for so long but have always ended up buying something else and never got round to saving up enough. Well it's my birthday next month and I will have enough to buy it. But now I'm really unsure. I'm scared that I will buy that bag and then it will go out of fashion. Do you think the Antigona is a classic that will stay or a passing trend?
> Should I go for something like the LV alma instead or keep saving for a Chanel? I just don't know what to do. Please give me some opinions thanks =)


I think its a classic.  Simple lines, no embellishments, similar to the LV style, which has been around forever, and roomy enough to be a daily workhorse, even in the mini sz.  If you have doubts, then maybe its not for you?  Usually, if I love a bag, I don't look back.  I even tend to get multiples.


----------



## Harriette

randr21 said:


> I think its a classic.  Simple lines, no embellishments, similar to the LV style, which has been around forever, and roomy enough to be a daily workhorse, even in the mini sz.  If you have doubts, then maybe its not for you?  Usually, if I love a bag, I don't look back.  I even tend to get multiples.


Thank you. I think I'm going to go to selfridges and try on a few that I've been looking at and then make my decision. I really am in love with the ant maybe I'm just reading to much into it haha x


----------



## giuliahe

Harriette said:


> Thank you. I think I'm going to go to selfridges and try on a few that I've been looking at and then make my decision. I really am in love with the ant maybe I'm just reading to much into it haha x



Agree. Go for it. Or you can have different size & colour. Say, got the lv with a bright colour smaller size for special occasion. Use the another (bigger size and more practical size)one for everyday use. As for the Chanel, it is a wonderful bag but not everyday bag for my option.


----------



## Svrvh

After all my paranoia with the tags and leather swatch and all the clarifications I am now sure that she's authentic and my seller is really reputable. I'm loving her more and more every single day my first Gbag. Medium gale [emoji4]


----------



## cellardoor433

Pandora Pure (not sure the size but can easily fit in an iPad Air) - a completely unexpected purchase whilst in Sweden, but the style and colour really grabbed my attention.


----------



## randr21

cellardoor433 said:


> Pandora Pure (not sure the size but can easily fit in an iPad Air) - a completely unexpected purchase whilst in Sweden, but the style and colour really grabbed my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392694


I have the same bag, which is a small.  Isn't it a great bag and color?


----------



## cellardoor433

randr21 said:


> I have the same bag, which is a small.  Isn't it a great bag and color?


Thanks for the size info and yes it's such a fantastic colour - sort of a grey fawn but changes colour depending on the light. Love it, 10000/100!


----------



## Svrvh

Love her


----------



## randr21




----------



## MrGoyard

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3393568
> 
> 
> Love her


 Gorgeous! The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## an.grzywniak

Svrvh said:


> View attachment 3393568
> 
> 
> Love her



Gorgeous, I want this bag more and more!


----------



## mmmilkman

An action pic with my friend's Gbag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## hawaii2484

Harriette said:


> Hi all I really need some help. I have been in love with the Antigona for so long but have always ended up buying something else and never got round to saving up enough. Well it's my birthday next month and I will have enough to buy it. But now I'm really unsure. I'm scared that I will buy that bag and then it will go out of fashion. Do you think the Antigona is a classic that will stay or a passing trend?
> Should I go for something like the LV alma instead or keep saving for a Chanel? I just don't know what to do. Please give me some opinions thanks =)




Did you make a purchase, yet?  I like the Ant, too; however, given the insane price increases from Chanel, I would save up and take the plunge on purchasing a Chanel bag before the entry level costs $100K.  In all seriousness, Chanel is an investment piece.  I purchased my medium SHW classic in 2010 and if I went to sell it today, I would turn a profit.  The sooner you purchase a Chanel, the better.  Givenchy doesn't gouge the public with unnecessary price increases, and you can always save up for an Ant in the next year or two.  Good luck.  Happy saving and shopping!


----------



## BaoJuen

Brought this baby out for a night walk


----------



## Pessie

Just received this fabulous medium shark, in grainy black calf.  I'm over the moon


----------



## randr21

Pessie said:


> Just received this fabulous medium shark, in grainy black calf.  I'm over the moon
> 
> View attachment 3421079


Mod pic pls.  How's the med look?


----------



## rycechica1016

My mini ant in goatskin and shw! [emoji173]️ this bag!


----------



## 305keepitlive

It's true ❤️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yes , I love my Pandoras


----------



## Jaidybug

Out shopping for clothes with my Nightingale


----------



## jessie6668

I received my Obsedia small in dove and black with calf leather a while ago....so pretty....but but..... why there is some color variation after using it only few times? I use hand cream on my hands and perhaps this was the cause? It is my first Givenchy piece. I don't have knowledge about its quality. Could you Givenchy owners tell me this color problem happening often? I bought it from yoox..... Thanks in advance.


----------



## randr21

jessie6668 said:


> I received my Obsedia small in dove and black with calf leather a while ago....so pretty....but but..... why there is some color variation after using it only few times? I use hand cream on my hands and perhaps this was the cause? It is my first Givenchy piece. I don't have knowledge about its quality. Could you Givenchy owners tell me this color problem happening often? I bought it from yoox..... Thanks in advance.[emoji2]
> View attachment 3449603
> View attachment 3449604
> View attachment 3449602
> View attachment 3449605


I can only see smudges on the black parts of the bag.  Hand lotion may cause them, but should come off with leather conditioner.  Suggest you try a well reputed shoe/bag repair place to get advice.  Otherwise, if you are close to G store, they should know best.


----------



## jessie6668

randr21 said:


> I can only see smudges on the black parts of the bag.  Hand lotion may cause them, but should come off with leather conditioner.  Suggest you try a well reputed shoe/bag repair place to get advice.  Otherwise, if you are close to G store, they should know best.


You are right...smudge is more accurate word to describe the black leather part problem...thanks for your suggestion. I will try to go to a G boutique. Kind of disappointing about it....love the bag so much..sigh....


----------



## solitudelove

Out with my panda!


----------



## DontBeBasic

My first Givenchy bag!!!  LOVE-ing it


----------



## khriseeee

Some me time yesterday away from the kids with my medium croc embossed nightingale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KeharaO

Hi
Just brought this new baby home. Yaay


----------



## Pia C

My medium nightingale relaxing on my bed while I get ready ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## aleeexv




----------



## Chrangela27

Having a green tea latte with my medium antigona.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Bust out my Moto Nightingale of its dust bag last Wednesday & been using this baby since then with no sign of slowing down. ​


----------



## Mandy777

View attachment 3529430

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My very 1st Givenchy - colorblock medium Pandora


----------



## Dapm03

I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps? 

Pandora at Versailles





Black Nightingale at The Louvre





Waxy Grey Nightingale in London


----------



## Pessie

Shark


----------



## Dany_37

My "new-to-me" baby!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674


Gosh! You look so cool!!! Bravo!!!

Here's my the bag I am currently abusing this week





Large Antigona Shopping Tote


----------



## AnnHugo

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674


 Loving all your mod shots! And you totally rock them Givenchy bags!


----------



## DontBeBasic

Not a bag, but I'm still dying over this heart and key necklace I bought from the NYC store last week!


----------



## beth001

FairGrape said:


> My most (ab)used antigona! Still as beautiful and shiny as the day I brought her home! Thanks for letting me share [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3353426


FairGrape, she is a beauty!  I just got one of my own, Medium Shiny Black Antigona.  She's pre-loved but looks 100% perfect!  (Haven't even carried her yet...)


----------



## beth001

AjadsBeauty said:


> Me modelling my Givenchy Antigona Medium Smooth on my blog.


STUNNING!  I hope I can carry my new-to-me black Antigona Medium in Smooth Leather 1/10 as beautifully!


----------



## Sandi.el

305keepitlive said:


> It's true [emoji173]️



I'm really loving this metallic pink


----------



## FairGrape

beth001 said:


> FairGrape, she is a beauty!  I just got one of my own, Medium Shiny Black Antigona.  She's pre-loved but looks 100% perfect!  (Haven't even carried her yet...)



Congrats!! We need mod shots!


----------



## heaRtB

My new baby [emoji4] I just love the Antigona very classic style.. [emoji4]


----------



## Sandi.el

heaRtB said:


> My new baby [emoji4] I just love the Antigona very classic style.. [emoji4]



This colour is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## danniela

DontBeBasic said:


> Not a bag, but I'm still dying over this heart and key necklace I bought from the NYC store last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548829
> View attachment 3548830



That scarf tho [emoji7] is it fendi?


----------



## Sammi88x

My sale find from last week in Selfridges


----------



## DontBeBasic

danniela said:


> That scarf tho [emoji7] is it fendi?


Yes!  And I'm totally obsessed with it!  Fendi = Fun!


----------



## atelierforward

My work companions today - Antigona in black & my wireless Beats


----------



## Stormy C

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674



That grey is KILLING it!


----------



## Pessie

Shark  packed up and ready to head out


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Meeri

To work with mini Antigona [emoji7] I've had it for over a year and I'm still 100 % in love with it


----------



## heaRtB

Sandi.el said:


> This colour is beautiful [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## bleci

Day 1 ...
Goin to work now!!!! So inlove!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Givenchy Nightingale and belt.


----------



## GlammaGurl

First day out with my pebbled leather medium Antigona


----------



## GlammaGurl




----------



## YellowBuggie

randr21 said:


> I think its a classic.  Simple lines, no embellishments, similar to the LV style, which has been around forever, and roomy enough to be a daily workhorse, even in the mini sz.  If you have doubts, then maybe its not for you?  Usually, if I love a bag, I don't look back.  I even tend to get multiples.



I fully agree. I read a comment somewhere that I will repeat  as best I can...If you love it then it will always be in style. Wearing what you love confidently is what personal style is all about!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Meeri said:


> To work with mini Antigona [emoji7] I've had it for over a year and I'm still 100 % in love with it
> 
> View attachment 3571251



Thank you for the great mod shot. Its so hard to tell how big or small they are from stock photos!

P.S. you look great!


----------



## YellowBuggie

GlammaGurl said:


>



How long have you had this Ant? It is very lovely. I'm planning to get a pale pink small Ant as my next bag purchase and am interested in how lighter colors hold up with regular use. Any advice is super welcome


----------



## Mitte

Sammi88x said:


> My sale find from last week in Selfridges


This is beautiful! Are you able to wear it on your shoulder or are the handles too short for that? TIA!


----------



## kbcrew

Anyone own both an Antigona and a NEW nightingale? Could you tell me which has held up better and which do you use more?


----------



## Stormy C

Chrangela27 said:


> Having a green tea latte with my medium antigona.



Is that a grey Antigona? Oh my heart! What I wouldn't DO for a grey Antigona.... Bohoo etc etc


----------



## GlammaGurl

YellowBuggie said:


> How long have you had this Ant? It is very lovely. I'm planning to get a pale pink small Ant as my next bag purchase and am interested in how lighter colors hold up with regular use. Any advice is super welcome



YB, I just purchased mine last week. It is pre-loved from the SS 2012 collection as per the specs. And for it to have been around that long, the color looks GREAT! I can't rave enough about how great this bag has held up. I also had a Prada Saffiano in this color that did really well. 

The only thing I didn't anticipate was the weight! This bag is a little heavier than I am used to, but the shoulder strap (which is PERFECT in length) is its saving grace. Nonetheless, I still use the handles 90% of the time.


----------



## Chrangela27

Stormy C said:


> Is that a grey Antigona? Oh my heart! What I wouldn't DO for a grey Antigona.... Bohoo etc etc


Yes it's a grey antigona. I was very lucky that my boyfriend got it for me for my birthday!


----------



## YellowBuggie

GlammaGurl said:


> YB, I just purchased mine last week. It is pre-loved from the SS 2012 collection as per the specs. And for it to have been around that long, the color looks GREAT! I can't rave enough about how great this bag has held up. I also had a Prada Saffiano in this color that did really well.
> 
> The only thing I didn't anticipate was the weight! This bag is a little heavier than I am used to, but the shoulder strap (which is PERFECT in length) is its saving grace. Nonetheless, I still use the handles 90% of the time.



Thank you so much for the info! I'm going to drool over the antigina till I can find juuust the right one, but I know she will appear when I'm ready to pull the trigger


----------



## No_angel

Hi, I'm a new Givenchy gal. I just recently bought a Nightingale medium. I am in love! Just curious? Is anybody using an insert like samorga? I can't seem to find any post about purse liners for the gale.


----------



## cottoncandy101

Meeri said:


> To work with mini Antigona [emoji7] I've had it for over a year and I'm still 100 % in love with it
> 
> View attachment 3571251



so cute..i heard this bag is a bit heavy even when nothing is in it..is that true?


----------



## Meeri

cottoncandy101 said:


> so cute..i heard this bag is a bit heavy even when nothing is in it..is that true?



I do not think so! But of course it depends what you compare it to.


----------



## cottoncandy101

Meeri said:


> I do not think so! But of course it depends what you compare it to.


hmm ok..i was considering getting the mini one in the pink gloss colour .


----------



## No_angel

Happy valentine's day everyone! Out & about with my valentine gale. [emoji173][emoji485][emoji126]


----------



## Jaidybug

No_angel said:


> Happy valentine's day everyone! Out & about with my valentine gale. [emoji173][emoji485][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605860



That red is gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## No_angel

Jaidybug said:


> That red is gorgeous! [emoji173]️



Thanks hun! This is my very first Givenchy and this color is definitely a statement piece. Got it preloved 2 weeks ago and now a current favorite. [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

No_angel said:


> Happy valentine's day everyone! Out & about with my valentine gale. [emoji173][emoji485][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605860


Beautiful, so eye catching against your coat too.  Love the puff!


----------



## No_angel

randr21 said:


> Beautiful, so eye catching against your coat too.  Love the puff!



Thank you, randr21!  I'm normally a black & brown bags kinda girl. This red gale is definitely a treat. [emoji4]


----------



## Swtshan7

Heading to brunch yesterday with my medium gunmetal Antigona riding shotgun


----------



## Hermezzy

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674


Gorgeous photography...the juxtaposition of the bags/accessories at these iconic locations....it's art-book-worthy


----------



## blackbedjeans

No_angel said:


> Happy valentine's day everyone! Out & about with my valentine gale. [emoji173][emoji485][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605860



hi babe, may I know what size is this?


----------



## No_angel

blackbedjeans said:


> hi babe, may I know what size is this?



It's the medium, hun.


----------



## Miss World

SaryC said:


> Carrying the micro Lucrezia tote, my fav sling bag recently!



OMG so hard to find Lucrezia bags in stores. It's beautiful and i love the star!


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Antigona and brand new Shark Lock Foldover booties...my second pair of the boots and I love them! Sorry, I take horrible pics!


----------



## MsHermesAU

I recently swapped over to my medium calfskin Antigona as my everyday work/ run around bag. So far I'm loving it!


----------



## Grace123

Pessie said:


> Shark  packed up and ready to head out
> View attachment 3568490



OMG I love that bag so much!


----------



## Sora_V

MsHermesAU said:


> I recently swapped over to my medium calfskin Antigona as my everyday work/ run around bag. So far I'm loving it!


What a beauty! That color is to die for


----------



## MsHermesAU

Sora_V said:


> What a beauty! That color is to die for


Thank you so much  it is my everyday bag and I truly love it!


----------



## Puzzle58

Help! My givenchy got soaked in the rain and I transferred it to a reusable grocery bag. But then it ended up like this Is there a way to make the color come back?


----------



## beth001

Oh no! That's not pretty. But I'm thinking that these brown marks are stains or color transfer. I can't imagine that rainwater took off the color of the leather. Have you tried gently rubbing a tiny spot with a soft cloth and maybe just a touch of leather cleaner?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Wore my new Givenchy pink hibiscus nano backpack during my two week trip to Japan. I absolutely love it! This bag allows me to modify the straps so much better than any other brand I considered (Chanel, Fendi, LV)


----------



## Tina_Bina

More pics


----------



## ummamia

Tina_Bina said:


> More pics
> View attachment 3700903
> 
> View attachment 3700905
> 
> View attachment 3700906



Thank you for this photo.  
I have been searching for the perfect backpack after LV failed me with odd sizing and stitching problems. I came across this backpack but couldn't find real mod-shots and I don't have a Givenchy store nearby. It looks so great on you and seems like it is much bigger than the LV palm springs mini too. I am going to go ahead and order it now thank you!


----------



## blushes_pink

Today with the cobalt mini


----------



## karlita27

anyone with antigona INDIGO BLUE pls? some model pics pls?


----------



## plaingal79

Currently obsessed with my mini Box!!


----------



## highend

plaingal79 said:


> View attachment 3749018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently obsessed with my mini Box!!


You look great!  I've recently become obsessed with the mini box as well, and I have a shocking pink mini antigona...so I can totally relate, lol.


----------



## randr21




----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> View attachment 3752326


 Old style Gale


----------



## karlita27

I can finally join this thread. My very first luxury bag! I super love the color and size! There is a long crease in front. But I dont mind because it was on sale! I bought it from a legit seller abroad who is based in London. And the price is super cheaper than the price here in our country! I love it! Cant wait to use it!


----------



## randr21

karlita27 said:


> I can finally join this thread. My very first luxury bag! I super love the color and size! There is a long crease in front. But I dont mind because it was on sale! I bought it from a legit seller abroad who is based in London. And the price is super cheaper than the price here in our country! I love it! Cant wait to use it!


I esp love the blues from Giv.  You made an grt choice in your first lux bag with this.
Expect lots of use and potentially getting more later on!


----------



## karlita27

randr21 said:


> I esp love the blues from Giv.  You made an grt choice in your first lux bag with this.
> Expect lots of use and potentially getting more later on!




Glad to hear that I made the right decision on my first lux bag. Thank you! Super excited to use it but scared using it. Hahaha. 
I was worried that I might not like the color in actual but when it arrived, super love it! Indigo Blue is .


----------



## niclo

Love the suppleness of the grained leather on the new Nightingales!



randr21 said:


> View attachment 3752326


----------



## randr21

niclo said:


> Love the suppleness of the grained leather on the new Nightingales!


Tanks, this is the old style actually, which is why I love and collect them!


----------



## Sandi.el

karlita27 said:


> I can finally join this thread. My very first luxury bag! I super love the color and size! There is a long crease in front. But I dont mind because it was on sale! I bought it from a legit seller abroad who is based in London. And the price is super cheaper than the price here in our country! I love it! Cant wait to use it!



Congrats!! Love that blue. 

I use and abuse my small antigona. Great purchase. You'll love it!


----------



## Geddes

Brand new yesterday ................Small, Midnight Blue


----------



## mktlim

Brought my panda out yesterday  excuse the crappy background!


----------



## karlita27

This is my first luxury bag. May I ask if this is just normal. The code inside are not even. The word givenchy on top of letter H has a silver line on top. The zipper edge is not even. Please let me know. If it is just normal then I am okay with. I attached some pictures. It was on sale. Was it because it was on sale?


----------



## becca7401

Saturday Antigona day!

Styled with Gucci belt, Michael Kors skirt and Kooples blouse


----------



## highend

becca7401 said:


> Saturday Antigona day!
> 
> Styled with Gucci belt, Michael Kors skirt and Kooples blouse


Nice!  I have that belt in tan....and can't go wrong with the oxblood antigona!


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> Brought my panda out yesterday  excuse the crappy background!



May I ask What size this is?


----------



## mktlim

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask What size this is?



It's a medium, I'm pretty short so it looks huge.


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> It's a medium, I'm pretty short so it looks huge.



Thank you! I actually just got a medium and am pretty short too. Hoping I can pull it off I actually thought this looked good on you from the photo! ☺️


----------



## mktlim

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you! I actually just got a medium and am pretty short too. Hoping I can pull it off I actually thought this looked good on you from the photo! ☺️



Thank you!  Well...don't let the size throw you off. I personally end up using the handle more than the strap unless I need to use both my hands. I love how much it can hold, it's now my weekend/travel purse.


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> Thank you!  Well...don't let the size throw you off. I personally end up using the handle more than the strap unless I need to use both my hands. I love how much it can hold, it's now my weekend/travel purse.



Thank you!! You don't happen to have any modeling pics posted anywhere do you?


----------



## mktlim

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you!! You don't happen to have any modeling pics posted anywhere do you?



Sadly not, I haven't really brought it out much...I find it a bit too big to bring to work lately and if I do use the bag I'm too lazy to take a mod shot before I run out the door. Have you used yours yet?


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> Sadly not, I haven't really brought it out much...I find it a bit too big to bring to work lately and if I do use the bag I'm too lazy to take a mod shot before I run out the door. Have you used yours yet?



Mine is actually arriving today. Im so intrigued! lol


----------



## mktlim

amstevens714 said:


> Mine is actually arriving today. Im so intrigued! lol



Excited for you!!! Would love to see yours


----------



## Sandi.el

My Abused Small Antigona accompanying me for a cleaning


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new Mini Pandora 
Excuse the bad lightning in the elevator


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> Excited for you!!! Would love to see yours



I actually love ❤️ this bag!! Maybe I'm just getting used to ginormous bags lol, or the giant belly is helping, but I don't think it's that big. Would
Love to know your thoughts


----------



## randr21

amstevens714 said:


> I actually love [emoji173]️ this bag!! Maybe I'm just getting used to ginormous bags lol, or the giant belly is helping, but I don't think it's that big. Would
> Love to know your thoughts


I love this bag on you. Pandas, in its various incarnations, are at the core, just a cool and understated bag. It goes well with casual outfits, but can hold its own when dressed up. Thats why you see so many celebs wear it when theyre just out running errands.

Make sure its practical for you to use tho. Id hate for any bag to look good on but not good for your lifestyle.


----------



## mktlim

amstevens714 said:


> I actually love ❤️ this bag!! Maybe I'm just getting used to ginormous bags lol, or the giant belly is helping, but I don't think it's that big. Would
> Love to know your thoughts



Glad you love it! It does suit you well too. Hope you get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## amstevens714

randr21 said:


> I love this bag on you. Pandas, in its various incarnations, are at the core, just a cool and understated bag. It goes well with casual outfits, but can hold its own when dressed up. Thats why you see so many celebs wear it when theyre just out running errands.
> 
> Make sure its practical for you to use tho. Id hate for any bag to look good on but not good for your lifestyle.




Thanks so much randr21! This is actually the perfect option because I can wear it so many ways. I even saw someone trying it as a backpack and it worked - please excuse the sweats and background lol.


----------



## amstevens714

mktlim said:


> Glad you love it! It does suit you well too. Hope you get a lot of use out of it.



I may have one too many bags lol but I definitely see this one being in my rotation!


----------



## mktlim

That backpack option is awesome! Never thought it would be possible with the pure  might try it myself!


----------



## Annawakes

Pollie-Jean said:


> My new Mini Pandora
> Excuse the bad lightning in the elevator


This looks great!  I thought there were words "Givenchy" printed on the strap.  Is it in the back?  Or did you turn the strap so the black side faces out?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The print is on my back


----------



## Annawakes

Pollie-Jean said:


> The print is on my back


Thanks, I like that.  I really really like this.  I mentioned in the Pandora thread I was planning to get a small size Pandora.  But I think the mini size is what I really need (a small but not too tiny casual Crossbody).  

Does it fit all that you need?  I have an LV Eva clutch but space is so limited.  I don't like it when my stuff is wedged in so tight I can't get something out without disrupting everything.

How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  The mini is a good length on you.  Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Annawakes said:


> Thanks, I like that.  I really really like this.  I mentioned in the Pandora thread I was planning to get a small size Pandora.  But I think the mini size is what I really need (a small but not too tiny casual Crossbody).
> 
> Does it fit all that you need?  I have an LV Eva clutch but space is so limited.  I don't like it when my stuff is wedged in so tight I can't get something out without disrupting everything.
> 
> How tall are you if you don't mind me asking?  The mini is a good length on you.  Thanks!


The Mini is "bigger" than expected because of it's shape .
I'm fine with this size for some occasions ( restaurant , concert ... )
I'm 5,7 and the strap is adjustable


----------



## randr21

Med mastic gale, very sturdy bag, but heavier than older version, also Zipper seems more industrial/bigger.

Silver hw is very pretty against this taupey color. No wonder this color was popular.


----------



## highend

randr21 said:


> Med mastic gale, very sturdy bag, but heavier than older version, also Zipper seems more industrial/bigger.
> 
> Silver hw is very pretty against this taupey color. No wonder this color was popular.
> 
> View attachment 3782809
> View attachment 3782810


Lovely!


----------



## baggilou

My tricolor yumminess!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Out and about with DH


----------



## Joana07

My Givenchy Pandora Pure Medium + abro strap


----------



## Joana07




----------



## randr21

Joana07 said:


> My Givenchy Pandora Pure Medium + abro strap


Wow, cool look.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Joana07 said:


> My Givenchy Pandora Pure Medium + abro strap


The strap matches perfectly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora with the strap of the small Pandora


----------



## MyLifeIsGucci

Black, medium goatskin Antigona and some sneakers. I want a small one in a bright color next.


----------



## randr21

Still loving my small panda pure for hands free commuting.


----------



## amstevens714

Joana07 said:


> My Givenchy Pandora Pure Medium + abro strap



I love the idea of adding a different strap. It adds a little fun pizazz.


----------



## amstevens714

randr21 said:


> Still loving my small panda pure for hands free commuting.
> View attachment 3822764



Very pretty color!


----------



## papertrees

Just got her two days ago! My first Antigona =) Def in love with the color and hardware.


----------



## randr21

papertrees said:


> Just got her two days ago! My first Antigona =) Def in love with the color and hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828025


I'm using my small ant today too.


----------



## boeyshona

Hehe brought out my pandora out yesterday! SO IN LOVE! The leather smell is incredible


----------



## Rina337

Pandora backpack in oxblood.


----------



## Cortana

Grabbed this Antigona last month. I have to order it from Selfridges for this specific style. It was available in small and medium in oxblood at Nordstrom, however.


----------



## highend

Cortana said:


> Grabbed this Antigona last month. I have to order it from Selfridges for this specific style. It was available in small and medium in oxblood at Nordstrom, however.



Love!!!  I've been eyeing the oxblood mini with the moto quilting and just waiting to see if it'll be marked down during sale season


----------



## Cortana

highend said:


> Love!!!  I've been eyeing the oxblood mini with the moto quilting and just waiting to see if it'll be marked down during sale season


I'd highly recommend it. Do keep in mind that it's not the more durable pebbled leather, but the smooth leather (but not shiny). I'm babying it a ton right now.


----------



## AnnHugo

Still have yet worn this baby . Not sure if I should keep this. It was a sight to behold when I saw it at the store, but I haven't found an occasion casual/exotic enough to carry this.


----------



## Majootje

My very first Antigona at work with me


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

Working out of the office today. My Nightingale has my laptop.


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

My first mini antigona in oxblood red


----------



## randr21

Joana07 said:


> My Givenchy Pandora Pure Medium + abro strap


How did I miss this lovely bag!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

My mini antigona!


----------



## highend

trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 3895432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini antigona!


Nice!!! Recently picked up the same one.


----------



## GemsBerry

trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 3895432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini antigona!


LOVE this color, perfect for resort getaway!


----------



## kbcrew

Scandinavian Affair said:


> My first mini antigona in oxblood red



Where did you find this beauty?? Love it [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

GemsBerry said:


> LOVE this color, perfect for resort getaway!


Thanks!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

highend said:


> Nice!!! Recently picked up the same one.


Yay! We're twins!


----------



## Scandinavian Affair

kbcrew said:


> Where did you find this beauty?? Love it [emoji7] [emoji7]


In Stockholm, Sweden! ;p 
They only received two of this colour, so I feel pretty lucky!


----------



## randr21




----------



## tolliv




----------



## AnnHugo

Scandinavian Affair said:


> My first mini antigona in oxblood red


Beautiful! Can't go wrong with this color!


----------



## Dany_37

Givenchy Calfskin Shark-Lock Fold-Over Bootie at work...my 5th pair of Givenchy boots. I just love them!!


----------



## natalia0128

Dany_37 said:


> Givenchy Calfskin Shark-Lock Fold-Over Bootie at work...my 5th pair of Givenchy boots. I just love them!!


are Givenchy run true to size???


----------



## orca1981

Out with Pandora mini today


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

New to this thread and excited to show my medium Pandora in action on a recent trip to London


----------



## Annawakes

Here's my small Pandora in Pepe oxblood at the grocery store!


----------



## beth001

Annawakes said:


> Here's my small Pandora in Pepe oxblood at the grocery store!


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## BagLadyT

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> New to this thread and excited to show my medium Pandora in action on a recent trip to London
> 
> View attachment 3937600



Soooo gooood!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved black medium Pandora with the strap of the small
crammed to the brim


----------



## highend

....wrong thread


----------



## Dany_37

natalia0128 said:


> are Givenchy run true to size???


They run a bit small so you may want to go up half a size


----------



## Pollie-Jean

purple oldie


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> purple oldie


Purple and grey are one of my fave combos.  When it's cold, it's all about your coat and your bag (and maybe a hat) that catches my eye. [emoji106]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> Purple and grey are one of my fave combos. * When it's cold, it's all about your coat and your bag* (and maybe a hat) that catches my eye. [emoji106]


That's so true and makes it quite easy to get dressed in the winter


----------



## randr21

Obsedia messenger


----------



## Sweetyqbk

A few days ago with my Antigona mini


----------



## Natewmaldonado

I bought a Givenchy fanny pack last week. The red is mesmerizing.


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970420
> 
> I bought a Givenchy fanny pack last week. The red is mesmerizing.


Omg love it!!! From where and what was the price point if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## alliegetyourgun

Feeling myself in all black, with my pop of color from my Givenchy nano backpack in red calfskin.


----------



## CocoGlitter

bagloverny said:


> Small linen Antigona at the park the other day &#128525; &#128525; &#128525;


What color is this? Its beautiful!


----------



## Epheris

Natewmaldonado said:


> View attachment 3970420
> 
> I bought a Givenchy fanny pack last week. The red is mesmerizing.


Love love love! I love how fannypack/beltbag styles are on trend now. Modeling shots please!!


----------



## Lui_Co

Heading somewhere nice and warm with my Givenchy mini pandora


----------



## Lui_Co

Heading somewhere nice and warm with my Givenchy mini pandora [emoji7]


----------



## randr21

Lui_Co said:


> Heading somewhere nice and warm with my Givenchy mini pandora [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007893


Love the shading on your panda.


----------



## Lui_Co

randr21 said:


> Love the shading on your panda.


Thank you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Antigone

Soaking up some morning sun after dermatologist appointment.


----------



## lcutli1

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674


Omg. I know your post is old but I just found it, and I have to say - You matched your bags PERFECTLY to your outfits + the mood/atmosphere of the places you visited. That waxy grey in London, perfectly posed with a cig... brilliant post.


----------



## Justaddpink

My first luxury bag and I feel a little crazy buying such an expensive piece.  But after searching for The Bag for over week I figured what the heck, I'm so worth it!
I chose between this and the antigona, between a black or a brown, and this came out to be the perfect bag for my needs. And it's such a beauty! I really love it! 
Anyway, here we are out shopping.


----------



## Venessa84

Taken last week...breakfast and Antigona are a great combo!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Still not sure about this purchase...


----------



## Justaddpink

mrsmadz902 said:


> Still not sure about this purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018475


What is it that you're not sure about?
It's a medium right?


----------



## Justaddpink

One more picture of my precious. [emoji4]
It is a huge step for me to go from recycled jeanbag to utter luxury. [emoji1] I love the recycle but it now serves as a baby bag.


----------



## Justaddpink

Justaddpink said:


> One more picture of my precious. [emoji4]
> It is a huge step for me to go from recycled jeanbag to utter luxury. [emoji1] I love the recycle but it now serves as a baby bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018772


Why did it end up sideways...? [emoji849]


----------



## greencurrytofu

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4017480
> 
> I chose between this and the antigona, between a black or a brown, and this came out to be the perfect bag for my needs. And it's such a beauty! I really love it!



Such a great bag and I’m glad you love it! Great choice! My first luxe bag was also a brown Givenchy. (I chose the Lucrezia and I still love it today.)


----------



## greencurrytofu

mrsmadz902 said:


> Still not sure about this purchase...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018475



I love the color!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4017505
> 
> 
> Taken last week...breakfast and Antigona are a great combo!



Gorgeous bag in a stunning color!


----------



## randr21

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4017480
> 
> My first luxury bag and I feel a little crazy buying such an expensive piece. [emoji3] But after searching for The Bag for over week I figured what the heck, I'm so worth it!
> I chose between this and the antigona, between a black or a brown, and this came out to be the perfect bag for my needs. And it's such a beauty! I really love it! [emoji813]
> Anyway, here we are out shopping.


You'll get lots of use from this no logo, multi functional, neutral colored bag. Great choice for 1st luxe bag. Love how it's hanging on the stroller.


----------



## Justaddpink

randr21 said:


> You'll get lots of use from this no logo, multi functional, neutral colored bag. Great choice for 1st luxe bag. Love how it's hanging on the stroller.


Thank you. [emoji846] It works really well on the stroller, a necessary solution for now.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Justaddpink said:


> What is it that you're not sure about?
> It's a medium right?


Yaa medium...is it too big on me?


----------



## Justaddpink

mrsmadz902 said:


> Yaa medium...is it too big on me?


It suits you well. [emoji4] You have to decide if it is too big for your needs.


----------



## A Yah Suh

Quick Starbucks stop with my Cobalt Blue Mini Antigona!


----------



## drmjgc

With my black Givenchy Pandora - medium size


----------



## 305keepitlive

With my loved Pink Metallic Mini Antigona in Wynwood this weekend ❤️...With the matching Tory Burch sandals


----------



## bagloverny

New in! Small black pepe Pandora with gold hw!!


----------



## goldencheeks

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4017480
> 
> My first luxury bag and I feel a little crazy buying such an expensive piece.  But after searching for The Bag for over week I figured what the heck, I'm so worth it!
> I chose between this and the antigona, between a black or a brown, and this came out to be the perfect bag for my needs. And it's such a beauty! I really love it!
> Anyway, here we are out shopping.


I love this! I just ordered a black one, which I am smitten by, but your color is *DROOLFEST*. Do you know what colorway yours is called? and what are the reasons you love yours?


----------



## pzammie

Black Medium Pepe Silver Zips


----------



## lcutli1

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 4017480
> 
> My first luxury bag and I feel a little crazy buying such an expensive piece.  But after searching for The Bag for over week I figured what the heck, I'm so worth it!
> I chose between this and the antigona, between a black or a brown, and this came out to be the perfect bag for my needs. And it's such a beauty! I really love it!
> Anyway, here we are out shopping.



That camel color is perfect! And don't feel silly. This bag is a workhouse and super functional as well as being luxurious. I also just purchased my first Nightingale Med and I cannot wait to get it so I can show it off!!!


----------



## Panzerfeline

Out with my Obsedia in September last year. Have not used the bag since and I am considering selling it.


----------



## tolliv

Today [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## YellowMonster

bagloverny said:


> New in! Small black pepe Pandora with gold hw!!
> View attachment 4057648
> View attachment 4057649



I love that bag!!


----------



## northernbirdie

First outing for my new to me beauty ❤️


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Mint Green


----------



## Sina08

This is the most action this little one has had so far, but I had to share.
It’s my first Givenchy ever and I love, love, love it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sina08 said:


> View attachment 4115191
> 
> This is the most action this little one has had so far, but I had to share.
> It’s my first Givenchy ever and I love, love, love it!


Such a pretty and classic bag!!!


----------



## Sina08

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such a pretty and classic bag!!!



Thank you, it really is.
Looks like it’s not very popular, but it totally fits my style.


----------



## randr21

Sina08 said:


> View attachment 4115191
> 
> This is the most action this little one has had so far, but I had to share.
> It’s my first Givenchy ever and I love, love, love it!


As long as you like it...and their embossed croc is quite nice. Mine always gets mistaken for real. Nice nude color too. The embossing makes it lower maintenance imo.


----------



## Sina08

randr21 said:


> As long as you like it...and their embossed croc is quite nice. Mine always gets mistaken for real. Nice nude color too. The embossing makes it lower maintenance imo.


 
Yeah, my friend also asked if it was real croc. And the nude color was definitely one I was missing in my bag collection.


----------



## tosin

First post. Here is my new 'baby'


----------



## GemsBerry

tosin said:


> First post. Here is my new 'baby'


Love this old Luc. here's mine, new to me


----------



## Steffoshizzle90

woops


----------



## Antigone

Bathroom selfies with my Givenchy medium pepe silver zips. 

First time to wear it on the shoulder as well. So comfortable!


----------



## Matreoshka

Mini metallic baby for hot summer days [emoji111]️[emoji854]


----------



## Raffaluv

Ladan Mrss said:


> Mint Green
> 
> View attachment 4115070



Bag twins @ Antigona!  Every time I think of selling this bag I admire the color & how easy to use & pretty it is! 

Dog sitting for friends; hanging out in my slides - hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora


----------



## Pollie-Jean

So the smal Pandora will come much more often to use


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pandora Purple


----------



## MLX1980

Hello PurseForum.  First post for me.  I have several Pradas, Guccis, LVs, Burberrys and this is my most prized and beloved handbag thus far.  I'm now a huge fan of Givenchy and looking forward to expanding my collection.


----------



## ceriseluster

She needs to go out more often. I miss using my antigona daily.


----------



## EveyB

MLX1980 said:


> Hello PurseForum.  First post for me.  I have several Pradas, Guccis, LVs, Burberrys and this is my most prized and beloved handbag thus far.  I'm now a huge fan of Givenchy and looking forward to expanding my collection.


So gorgeous! Which size and colour is this? Thanks!


----------



## MLX1980

EveyB said:


> So gorgeous! Which size and colour is this? Thanks!


It’s a small and the color is powder. I’ve spent the last 2 years searching for an earthtone color beige, nude...but nothing eye catching until this beauty! It was love at first sight! You will not regret your purchase. I’ve had this bag since June and have yet to swap it.


----------



## EveyB

MLX1980 said:


> It’s a small and the color is powder. I’ve spent the last 2 years searching for an earthtone color beige, nude...but nothing eye catching until this beauty! It was love at first sight! You will not regret your purchase. I’ve had this bag since June and have yet to swap it.


It was worth the wait! Really beautiful! I‘m torn between a beige/taupe or a burgundy for fall winter.


----------



## MLX1980

EveyB said:


> It was worth the wait! Really beautiful! I‘m torn between a beige/taupe or a burgundy for fall winter.


Thank you.  You cannot go wrong with either color for fall/winter.  I believe my next color will be Burgundy.


----------



## MLX1980

Pollie-Jean said:


> So the smal Pandora will come much more often to use


Beautiful.  I tried this bag on before settling on my Antigona and it looks so much better on you than when I was modeling it in the mirror.  LOL.  Cute outfit too.


----------



## Antigone

My trusty Pepe Pandora flying with me to Sydney!


----------



## Antigone

Antigone said:


> My trusty Pepe Pandora flying with me to Sydney!



Touchdown Sydney!


----------



## casseyelsie

Antigone said:


> Touchdown Sydney!



May I know what size is this Pandora? Thanks


----------



## ceriseluster

Getting some sunlight


----------



## Antigone

casseyelsie said:


> May I know what size is this Pandora? Thanks



Medium


----------



## Antigone

Grunge may be dead, but the ‘90s are back!


----------



## Antigone

Grunge may be dead, but I’m bringing the ‘90s back!


----------



## Antigone

Better shot!


----------



## MLX1980

ceriseluster said:


> View attachment 4203299
> 
> 
> Getting some sunlight


What a beauty!!!
I love the color!


----------



## janisw

tumbled sheepskin mini Pandora in grey goes with everything!


----------



## Phoebe Naomi

Can you pls help me to authenticate if the bag that i bought is real or fake one? Its a preloved antigona calfskin large


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## janisw

Phoebe Naomi said:


> Can you pls help me to authenticate if the bag that i bought is real or fake one? Its a preloved antigona calfskin large


Date code is not right. Leather tag shouldn't be rounded on edges. Letters "givenchy" too thick. Lining is not correct. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## pzammie

Medium black Pepe Pandora[emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

They sell some beautiful Givenchy/Swarovski pieces in some department stores now so I picked up a few pieces. They sparkle really nice and the price points are good


----------



## Sterntalerli

Dapm03 said:


> I dont know why I am Givenchy obsessed. Audrey Hepburn Syndrome perhaps?
> 
> Pandora at Versailles
> 
> View attachment 3529662
> View attachment 3529664
> 
> 
> Black Nightingale at The Louvre
> 
> View attachment 3529666
> View attachment 3529672
> 
> 
> Waxy Grey Nightingale in London
> 
> View attachment 3529673
> View attachment 3529674


You should blog. Your style is amazing


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Ladan Mrss said:


> Mint Green
> 
> View attachment 4115070


LOVING that mint green! Different


----------



## MademoiselleC

Just bought what I am hoping is the ultimate ‘work’ bag. First outing on my desk! Wondering what other straps I could attach....


----------



## Ladan Mrss

ADreamDeferred said:


> LOVING that mint green! Different



Thank you!
I wish I could say I still adore this bag like the first time I held it in my hands.
It is a beautiful piece of art indeed, just not something I would automatically grab.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Ladan Mrss said:


> Thank you!
> I wish I could say I still adore this bag like the first time I held it in my hands.
> It is a beautiful piece of art indeed, just not something I would automatically grab.
> 
> View attachment 4245335


I can understand that. It is a unique color so maybe not your first choice daily


----------



## Vicki ribal

I love it!


----------



## Sandi.el

MademoiselleC said:


> Just bought what I am hoping is the ultimate ‘work’ bag. First outing on my desk! Wondering what other straps I could attach....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245273



This is my work bag, and I’ve thrown it around, travelled with it and we’ll It’s been through hell, BUT it’s in pristine condition. Not a single scratch. I don’t “take care” of it. I think you will love it’s practicality as well as it’s beauty! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Vicki ribal

Omg that’s a cute bag. I’ve been searching high and low to find the designer that designed my black leather made in Italy. I don’t feel like it’s a Givenchy how cool would that be. It’s the closest I’ve seen that resembles mine. Cute bag


----------



## jinteresting1

MademoiselleC said:


> Just bought what I am hoping is the ultimate ‘work’ bag. First outing on my desk! Wondering what other straps I could attach....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245273



What strap is this? I love it!


----------



## highend

jinteresting1 said:


> What strap is this? I love it!


It looks like one of the faux fur strap covers Givenchy released this season.  There's a few different color variations available depending on the merchant you purchase from.


----------



## MademoiselleC

highend said:


> It looks like one of the faux fur strap covers Givenchy released this season.  There's a few different color variations available depending on the merchant you purchase from.



Yes it’s a “sock strap”(so the existing strap threads through it). Purchased it separately in the  Givenchy boutique. They come in white, black and pinky-red as well. Makes the shoulder strap Super comfortable!


----------



## MLX1980

MademoiselleC said:


> Just bought what I am hoping is the ultimate ‘work’ bag. First outing on my desk! Wondering what other straps I could attach....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245273


The bag itself is already so beautiful but with the furry strap....OMG, so elegant!


----------



## janisw

Pandoramania! Recently added these cuties to my collection.


----------



## Sanzy

Love my red Antigone clutch!


----------



## hijen94

With my mini ant. Still one of my fav bags that I own


----------



## Ellapretty

My fashionphile bag came so quickly - so excited to finally own an Antigona


----------



## Ellapretty

With my medium Givenchy Antigona:


----------



## qann77

New to me small Pandora with croc embossed. Love how squishy this bag is and so comfortable to carry on my shoulder. Think this one is a keeper. [emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora Ocean Blue


----------



## Raffaluv

One of my favorite Givenchy doggie scarves - love the Rottweiler but also in love w/ the Doberman


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora Light Grey


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hijen94 said:


> With my mini ant. Still one of my fav bags that I own


I think your natural way of posing is just great


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small , sorry so blurry ...


----------



## tolliv

My sweatshirt [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## missmandymarie

Wine tasting with my Antigona


----------



## Winter’sJoy

My Mini Antigona should be here tomorrow. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Justaddpink

goldencheeks said:


> I love this! I just ordered a black one, which I am smitten by, but your color is *DROOLFEST*. Do you know what colorway yours is called? and what are the reasons you love yours?



Hi, so sorry for the super late response!
I don't remember the colour being called anything other than brown really but even now, a year later, l really love it! Black is very classic and timeless but for my wardrobe the brown suited better. As I wanted a softer more casual looking bag, this was the ultimate choice.
Then. 
NOW l wan't to add the black antigona!


----------



## Ellapretty

Loving how well my Dark Grey Givenchy matches my wardrobe - so versatile! I wrote an in-depth review of it on my blog, showing size comparisons of it versus the small size (I bought the medium) and comparing it to my LV speedy. One of my fave bag investments - and a little bit addictive too bc it's such a classic bag!


----------



## Beth Nightingale

DisCo said:


> I'll have pics to share by next week as I'll be travelling with my Pandora this weekend but would love to see action shots from all of you with Givenchy bags, accessories, etc!
> 
> Let's do everything we can to finally have our sub-forum!


My pandora woc in action, loving your images


----------



## 305keepitlive

Took my Mini Antigona along for Sunday Funday


----------



## curlsandacamera

Hey y’all , I’m new to the Givenchy family. Bought my mini Antigona a couple weeks ago. I’m in love!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

my friend took this of me while I was walking into Bloomies today
small Antigona sugar goat


----------



## curlsandacamera

Mini Antigona and a nice IPA on this gorgeous spring day in Atlanta.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

My large whip bag motivating me at work today!


----------



## randr21

Bellagarofalo said:


> My large whip bag motivating me at work today!


Gorgeous color! Glad to see real life pics of new bag designs...I think you are the first owner to post this style.


----------



## Venessa84

From last week...bathroom shot


----------



## SohviAnneli

Today wearing my newest addition, Givenchy mini antigona


----------



## randr21

SohviAnneli said:


> Today wearing my newest addition, Givenchy mini antigona [emoji3][emoji813]
> View attachment 4401458


Looks great against the light grey sweater, brings out the warmth of the ant.


----------



## SohviAnneli

randr21 said:


> Looks great against the light grey sweater, brings out the warmth of the ant.


Thank you! I love the greige colour of this bag, looks good both with beige and grey  which are colours I often wear..


----------



## TC1

New Summer slides


----------



## M Tinsie

Just learned how to tie a twilly teehee. I put nude self adhering bandage around the handles first to avoid color transfer


----------



## minababe

M Tinsie said:


> Just learned how to tie a twilly teehee. I put nude self adhering bandage around the handles first to avoid color transfer


sp pretty! makes sucha  unique look with the scarfs. where do you learnt it? YouTube?


----------



## M Tinsie

Thank you so much! Yes they have some cute but very affordable twilly's on amazon. I watched youtube videos on how to tie them and it was not bad at all   Now I may finally take my bag out. I'm super OCD and scared I'm going to mess it up since it's a lighter color


----------



## rulebabe

TC1 said:


> New Summer slides


Hiya, I am usually in the Chanel forum and only came here to find out about these slides. I just got mine yesterday and they are lovely... but they seem really loose. Is that they style? If I go any smaller, I think they will be too small and my feet will stick out. Any thoughts?


----------



## TC1

rulebabe said:


> Hiya, I am usually in the Chanel forum and only came here to find out about these slides. I just got mine yesterday and they are lovely... but they seem really loose. Is that they style? If I go any smaller, I think they will be too small and my feet will stick out. Any thoughts?


I think you want them a bit loose, even if you have narrow feet, otherwise if they're too tight you'll get rubbing and blisters. Just my experience after a few wears!


----------



## rulebabe

TC1 said:


> I think you want them a bit loose, even if you have narrow feet, otherwise if they're too tight you'll get rubbing and blisters. Just my experience after a few wears!


Thanks


----------



## Capnbags

My newest baby


----------



## randr21

Capnbags said:


> View attachment 4422415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest baby


Really liking the quilting design with the antique hw.


----------



## Capnbags

randr21 said:


> Really liking the quilting design with the antique hw.



Yes, the diamond quilted design gives it more texture, more of a luxe feel, and the vintage gold hardware makes it more unique i think...waited long for this one and it was worth it thanks


----------



## antonio_islander

They’re quite heavy but the quality of the leather and the details are top notch.


----------



## M Tinsie

Me and the antig out to do some damage


----------



## M Tinsie

SF city hall. Ok I’ll stop posting the same bag over and over now. Lol


----------



## kulasa87

Weekend vibe!


----------



## curiouspug

Got my very first Givenchy purse—a mini antigona bought it as a reminder of my first trip to Paris. I’m 5ft tall so i was pretty happy with the size


----------



## Bellagarofalo

New(ish) mystic latest in work rotation. Switching out soon though!


----------



## randr21

Bellagarofalo said:


> New(ish) mystic latest in work rotation. Switching out soon though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477772



I just tried this on for the first time. It's really comfy to carry...soft yet structured.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bellagarofalo said:


> New(ish) mystic latest in work rotation. Switching out soon though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477772


BEAUTIFUL bag!! My current favorite Givenchy style. I love CWK!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora


----------



## Cool Breeze

Bellagarofalo said:


> New(ish) mystic latest in work rotation. Switching out soon though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477772


Your bag is so pretty.  Is it suede?


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small Pandora



best casual outfit I've seen in ages


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small Pandora


I love your style! You look so comfortably chic. I recently just discovered the small Pandora and wondering why didn’t I noticed this bag until now?!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> best casual outfit I've seen in ages





LVtingting said:


> I love your style! You look so comfortably chic. I recently just discovered the small Pandora and wondering why didn’t I noticed this bag until now?!


Thank you both 
LVtingting , the small is a great size , 
fits everything I need


----------



## HavPlenty

Finally put the Speedy down and picked this up. Such a lovely bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Logo Pandora Nylon / Leather


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Logo Pandora Nylon / Leather


Not a logo fan in general, but somehow, the logo just works against the black and white. And mixed media w nylon? Love. Must be lighter than reg small, right?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> Not a logo fan in general, but somehow, the logo just works against the black and white. And mixed media w nylon? Love. Must be lighter than reg small, right?


Yes , it's lighter


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , it's lighter


Is the logo part nylon and the rest of the bag leather?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LVtingting said:


> Is the logo part nylon and the rest of the bag leather?


White logo part and the straps are leather


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Pandora 4G


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora with an Off White strap & keychain


----------



## dyyong

janisw said:


> Pandoramania! Recently added these cuties to my collection.


I just died


----------



## Sina08

Givenchy Mini Pocket.
Got her some time ago but have only taken her out recently.


----------



## loveineurope

With my mini Antigona. I have a small one for work and had to get the mini as well - it’s a great travel bag!


----------



## randr21

loveineurope said:


> With my mini Antigona. I have a small one for work and had to get the mini as well - it’s a great travel bag!



I also use the small for work and mini for travel. Some folks think its duplicative, but when a bag style works, why not?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small 4G Pandora


----------



## HavPlenty

Pollie-Jean said:


> small 4G Pandora


How many Pandoras do you have? They are all so nice!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thanks 
I have 9


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> small 4G Pandora


Loving the patent leather so shiny and attractive like a fresh coat of paint! Mod shot please love to see that black and white web shoulder strap!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LVtingting said:


> Loving the patent leather so shiny and attractive like a fresh coat of paint! Mod shot please love to see that black and white web shoulder strap!


Yes , the leather is special ! It's distressed calfskin


----------



## HavPlenty

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thanks
> I have 9


That's some collection!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HavPlenty said:


> That's some collection!


Yes and I'm always looking for more beautiful colors , because in Pandora for me everything just fits and I'm sure that will not change in the next few years.This is my perfect bag : 
clean lines, simple design, light weight and practical, but special


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thanks
> I have 9


Does pandora ever come in gold hardware?


----------



## randr21

LVtingting said:


> Does pandora ever come in gold hardware?


Yes, light gold iirc.


----------



## Tarry79

Few bits and bobs


----------



## HavPlenty

Tarry79 said:


> Few bits and bobs


Nice haul! Did they have those things at an outlet or did you shop at a retail store? Either way I bet it was fun.


----------



## Tarry79

I prefer purchasing online as i am too lazy to bring stuff home lol


----------



## gabygurl510

Mini Antigona paired with common projects


----------



## daniellabellaa

Pollie-Jean said:


> Medium Pandora with an Off White strap & keychain


Where did you get the strap from? I love it!


----------



## B4GBuff

Part of my birthday haul came today!


----------



## BagLover2334

B4GBuff said:


> Part of my birthday haul came today!
> 
> View attachment 4534301


AHHHH SO BEAUTIFUL. Will post pics of my horizon too after it arrives!


----------



## randr21

B4GBuff said:


> Part of my birthday haul came today!
> 
> View attachment 4534301



The stock pic did not do this justice. So glad you got this beautiful and unique bag. Giving me vintage French vibes!


----------



## B4GBuff

BagLover2334 said:


> AHHHH SO BEAUTIFUL. Will post pics of my horizon too after it arrives!



The small is actually smaller than I thought. In a good way. It's a statement piece because of the fringes and the size turned out to be perfect for an evening / special occasion bag. It still holds quite a bit for its size though. More than my chanel gabrielle small because of the 3 compartments. Makes me wonder just how tiny the mini and nano are though!!! 

Here is a pic beside my 19s gabrielle small... the gabby looks larger but the GV3 actually holds more and has much better organization inside (3 large pockets, zipped front pocket and two small slip pockets between the larger compartments that will fit papers, cards Bill's etc.) Got it from Farfetch. But disappointed that the store it was shipped from did not include the Givenchy box... only the dust bag and tags. Though it was wrapped well and sealed in a shipping box. But I like keeping the branded boxes for storage.


----------



## B4GBuff

randr21 said:


> The stock pic did not do this justice. So glad you got this beautiful and unique bag. Giving me vintage French vibes!



I know I am over the moon with it!  Its roughly the same footprint as a chanel rectangle mini maybe an inch or two wider. But it holds much more because of the 3 compartments. It's a perfect event special occasion bag or evening bag. Or just because... when I want to wear something a bit edgy with too LOL


----------



## BagLover2334

B4GBuff said:


> I know I am over the moon with it!  Its roughly the same footprint as a chanel rectangle mini maybe an inch or two wider. But it holds much more because of the 3 compartments. It's a perfect event special occasion bag or evening bag. Or just because... when I want to wear something a bit edgy with too LOL


I GOT A FAKE SO ANGRY. It literally smells like plastic.


----------



## HavPlenty

B4GBuff said:


> Part of my birthday haul came today!
> 
> View attachment 4534301


 My Goodness that bag is beautiful.


----------



## B4GBuff

It's a black and orange Givenchy kind of day! 

GV3 fringe bag and 4G loafers, Givenchy vintage necklace.


----------



## Swtshan7

Heading out with my metallic bronze medium Antigona


----------



## randr21

Swtshan7 said:


> Heading out with my metallic bronze medium Antigona


Low key casual luxe. Great choice with the metallic bronze.


----------



## Swtshan7

randr21 said:


> Low key casual luxe. Great choice with the metallic bronze.


Thank you!


----------



## curiouspug

Finally caved and got myself a small Pandora


----------



## randr21

curiouspug said:


> View attachment 4606633
> 
> Finally caved and got myself a small Pandora [emoji813]


Great color and outfit pairing. What is it called?


----------



## curiouspug

randr21 said:


> Great color and outfit pairing. What is it called?



thank you so much!  Are you referring to the color of the bag? If so, it’s pony brown


----------



## randr21

curiouspug said:


> thank you so much! [emoji813] Are you referring to the color of the bag? If so, it’s pony brown [emoji2]


Thanks, pony brown has a lovely terracotta tone. Will be keeping an eye out on this color. Goes well with light summery colors and will be great with autumnal colors too.


----------



## Sina08

Took my new Eden Mini out for the first time.


----------



## lomodes

boxing day fun bag! loving this givenchy pocket bag i received this xmas.


----------



## Bellagarofalo

Cool Breeze said:


> Your bag is so pretty.  Is it suede?



I am super late but no, smooth leather on outside, although there is suede lining.


----------



## Kmora

Pollie-Jean said:


> small Pandora 4G





Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thanks
> I have 9



As you have all kind of sizes and leathers of the Pandora - which one would you say is your favourite? (size and type of leather)

Btw, the patent looking leather - is this really distressed calfskin? Mytheresa stated it is coated lambskin,  which stopped me from buying one (because of my kind of bad experience with the pepe leather).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ I love them all


----------



## Justaddpink

At first l didn't even consider the pandora but after seeing several pics of women wearing it l became fond of the looks of it. And boy is it a comfy bag!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## hellolovex

Sina08 said:


> View attachment 4609682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my new Eden Mini out for the first time.


How tiny is this bag? I’m planning to get this but I cant decide between the mini and the small Eden bag.


----------



## Sina08

hellolovex said:


> How tiny is this bag? I’m planning to get this but I cant decide between the mini and the small Eden bag.



Dimension wise the mini is of course smaller (approx. 20x13x6 cm). I was also eyeing the small size and tried it on after I had already bought the mini. But I couldn’t justify buying the small one too, especially because I would have wanted the same color and leather. (Plus I’m quite small, so I tend towards smaller bags anyway.)
Also, after seeing both of them, I think it’s not a question of size but of style. The small size has more of an edge to it, especially with that broad strap. As far as I can remember I wouldn’t necessarily say that the small one’s interior is that much bigger. The mini size is quite elegant but can also be worn crossbody and more casually. 
If you have a reference bag, I could post comparison pictures. That might help.


----------



## faithbw

My new to me Antigona Shopper in the scarf print.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Today in light grey


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm so late to the party! I've always wanted an Antigona but always side-tracked until I found this beauty pre-loved for only 550€! It came looking like new!


----------



## milkshake000

Small Pandora


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## iluminadablue

qann77 said:


> New to me small Pandora with croc embossed. Love how squishy this bag is and so comfortable to carry on my shoulder. Think this one is a keeper. [emoji7]


LOVE!! How are you liking this beauty??? It’s so gorgeous!! How has the leather held up? And Does it have gold hardware?


----------



## qann77

iluminadablue said:


> LOVE!! How are you liking this beauty??? It’s so gorgeous!! How has the leather held up? And Does it have gold hardware?



Yes, gold hardware. I haven’t been using this extensively as I do rotate my bags frequently... So far, it looks like it’s held up well... the leather is v durable... I doubt it will show wear easily.


----------



## CanadianAbroad

Who would have thought I would adorn all my bags with this kind of “bag charm” (sanitizer)!? Even with her new “charm”, she still looks gorgeous.


----------



## iluminadablue

qann77 said:


> Yes, gold hardware. I haven’t been using this extensively as I do rotate my bags frequently... So far, it looks like it’s held up well... the leather is v durable... I doubt it will show wear easily.


Thank you! I have one on its way to me!


----------



## randr21

CanadianAbroad said:


> Who would have thought I would adorn all my bags with this kind of “bag charm” (sanitizer)!? Even with her new “charm”, she still looks gorgeous.



Love this comment, and the subtle detail on your ant makes it stand out, but still keeping to its minimalist roots.


----------



## JenJBS

Antigona keeping me company at work. Plus an older pic outside the office that I love.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small nylon / leather Pandora


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## IntheOcean

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm so late to the party! I've always wanted an Antigona but always side-tracked until I found this beauty pre-loved for only 550€! It came looking like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754016


So pretty! Congrats on getting this beauty at such a good price.    And I love the pompom.


----------



## JenJBS

Antigona went to work again.


----------



## dangerouscurves

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Congrats on getting this beauty at such a good price.    And I love the pompom.


Thank you!


----------



## papertrees

My new-to-me small Ant in calfskin!


----------



## JenJBS

papertrees said:


> View attachment 4788676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me small Ant in calfskin!



Beautiful!    Congratulations!


----------



## randr21

papertrees said:


> View attachment 4788676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me small Ant in calfskin!



This shiny leather always makes me think oh, is this bag new...not a bad problem to have. Congrats..I have this exact bag and I live for it!


----------



## papertrees

thank you everyone! I love her already! I think the shiny leather gives it an extra oomph compared to goatskin!


----------



## iluminadablue

Loving my new to me Mock Croc small Pandora


----------



## JenJBS

iluminadablue said:


> Loving my new to me Mock Croc small Pandora
> 
> View attachment 4792126



Congratulations on a great bag!


----------



## randr21

iluminadablue said:


> Loving my new to me Mock Croc small Pandora
> 
> View attachment 4792126



Looks great with your outfit. Cool n easy bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm in the mood for a lettering overkill today


----------



## Pishi

Headed out for a solo lunch date, me and a book and hopefully an outside table. And my new Mystic!


----------



## Luba87

Better late than never .. I’ve loved this bag for years and finally pulled the trigger on a very well kept pre-loved medium panda


----------



## IntheOcean

Luba87 said:


> Better late than never .. I’ve loved this bag for years and finally pulled the trigger on a very well kept pre-loved medium panda
> 
> View attachment 4827500


Such pretty leather! Congrats on finally feeding your Givenchy thirst


----------



## Luba87

IntheOcean said:


> Such pretty leather! Congrats on finally feeding your Givenchy thirst


Thank you!! It is quenched (for now!! I love it so much, I am considering keeping an eye out for a small or a mini)


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

green with givenchy


----------



## randr21

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> green with givenchy
> 
> View attachment 4859581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859583



Is this new season or old? I've never seen it before. Love how dark the green is. 

Btw, I'm obsessed with T&Co. sunglasses.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

randr21 said:


> Is this new season or old? I've never seen it before. Love how dark the green is.
> 
> Btw, I'm obsessed with T&Co. sunglasses.



hi randr21, thank you very much !
 the bag is givenchy and the ring isn't. the bag is vintage givenchy, i got it from a from a company that sources vintage designer pieces. it was authenticated so i know its real . i dont know what generation it was, but i love how its got a unique pattern on it. its super large too, so fits a lot of things in it. 
the ring is a green tourmaline in platinum with diamonds.  i also got second hand (i like shopping this way because i get different pieces and my money goes further).
TCo - i totally love ! im addicted hahaha! glad its not just me hahaha 
xx


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4864718


Such a great pairing.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> Such a great pairing.


Thanks


----------



## shijay

Love this bag every time I use it!


----------



## tabitha074

shijay said:


> Love this bag every time I use it!
> 
> View attachment 4866819


Hi!  What size is your bag? I just ordered the mini in the black croc, it's out for delivery today. I debated over the small and mini forever and took the plunge and ordered the mini.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Alice_novee

My Suga' Grained Antigona


----------



## randr21

Alice_novee said:


> My Suga' Grained Antigona



I own all these bags and they are truly classics imo.


----------



## Lalao4

JenJBS said:


> Antigona keeping me company at work. Plus an older pic outside the office that I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770162
> View attachment 4770163


I love the finish on your antigona!


----------



## JenJBS

Lalao4 said:


> I love the finish on your antigona!



Thank you!    Carried it again today.


----------



## BBBagHag

Ugh I love this bag so much.   


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Carried it again today.
> 
> View attachment 4898028


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Ugh I love this bag so much.



Thank you!


----------



## beautycase

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Carried it again today.
> 
> View attachment 4898028


WOW! What a unicorn !!!


----------



## JenJBS

beautycase said:


> WOW! What a unicorn !!!



Thank you!    I only it due to a wonderful TPF friend.


----------



## beautycase

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    I only it due to a wonderful TPF friend.


This is such an awesome piece!!


----------



## JenJBS

beautycase said:


> This is such an awesome piece!!



Thank you!


----------



## randr21

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Carried it again today.
> 
> View attachment 4898028



I'd style it with my patent black booties for a lewk! Very jelly.


----------



## JenJBS

randr21 said:


> I'd style it with my patent black booties for a lewk! Very jelly.



I've worn it with patent black heels. It is a great look!


----------



## randr21

JenJBS said:


> I've worn it with patent black heels. It is a great look!



Black patent heels are perfect too. For an OTT pairing, highly recommend commando patent leggings.


----------



## JenJBS

randr21 said:


> Black patent heels are perfect too. For an OTT pairing, highly recommend commando patent leggings.



Oh! Sounds fabulous! Thanks!


----------



## Abbeychampuy

Always a favorite travel bag of mine! Pictured here is the Pandora in small, goat skin I believe. Got this bag back in 2016 and have used it during travels. I don't really baby this bag and it has been through a lot (rained on a lot, kicked on the plane floor, squeezed in during crowded spaces, been under the sun for long periods of time). But the quality is so durable!!

 Sadly because of Covid this bag has been stuck in my closet for more than a year and had developed some minor molds!!!   Managed to clean them all off and now the bag is good for use again. Learned my lesson to place a dehumidifier in my bag closet since where I live it's so humid  

This is one of my absolute favorite bags and hoping that this pandemic will end so that I can use this for travel again.

Disclaimer: I don't use designer bags going out during the pandemic....eco bags work just as fine


----------



## randr21

Abbeychampuy said:


> Always a favorite travel bag of mine! Pictured here is the Pandora in small, goat skin I believe. Got this bag back in 2016 and have used it during travels. I don't really baby this bag and it has been through a lot (rained on a lot, kicked on the plane floor, squeezed in during crowded spaces, been under the sun for long periods of time). But the quality is so durable!!
> 
> Sadly because of Covid this bag has been stuck in my closet for more than a year and had developed some minor molds!!!   Managed to clean them all off and now the bag is good for use again. Learned my lesson to place a dehumidifier in my bag closet since where I live it's so humid
> 
> This is one of my absolute favorite bags and hoping that this pandemic will end so that I can use this for travel again.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't use designer bags going out during the pandemic....eco bags work just as fine
> View attachment 4902246


It's the perfect size on you.

You've captured all the reasons why I love this bag for traveling and running about pre-pandemic. The quality and durability of old Givenchy unstructured structure bags like the panda are truly hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Abbeychampuy

randr21 said:


> It's the perfect size on you.
> 
> You've captured all the reasons why I love this bag for traveling and running about pre-pandemic. The quality and durability of old Givenchy unstructured structure bags like the panda are truly hard to find nowadays.



Thank You! About the quality and durability, I so agree with you!  Bags like these will surely hold out for a long time!


----------



## Michy104

Just got my Givenchy Antigona Mini in the croc embossed black leather for my 40th birthday. I have been listing over the Antigona since I first laid eyes on it 10 yrs ago. I love how unique the embossing is and the combo of black with gold hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

Michy104 said:


> Just got my Givenchy Antigona Mini in the croc embossed black leather for my 40th birthday. I have been listing over the Antigona since I first laid eyes on it 10 yrs ago. I love how unique the embossing is and the combo of black with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904006



It's beautiful!    Happy Birthday!


----------



## B4GBuff

Out with small GV3 limited edition fringe goat skin.


----------



## Michy104

B4GBuff said:


> Out with small GV3 limited edition fringe goat skin.
> 
> View attachment 4904248


Gorgeous!


----------



## viola84

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm so late to the party! I've always wanted an Antigona but always side-tracked until I found this beauty pre-loved for only 550€! It came looking like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754016


Its beautiful! I found one pre loved for almost the same price in blue. Now I am doubting to get it. I want to make a smart choice that I like the colour not only because its a "bargan"


----------



## viola84

curiouspug said:


> View attachment 4606633
> 
> Finally caved and got myself a small Pandora



Its such a beautiful color!


----------



## ILP

This is as much action as my new Givenchy Mystic will get until I get vaccinated.


----------



## IntheOcean

ILP said:


> This is as much action as my new Givenchy Mystic will get until I get vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954100


Congrats on your new Givenchy! Beautiful color  It's going to be perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## GemsBerry




----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


>


Gorgeous. That antique-y silver hw against the mink-y color really sets this bag apart. Then the textured leather accented with the smooth leather, so good.  It's all about the details.


----------



## asdfghjkl12345

Mini Croc Embossed Antigona in Dune


----------



## Bagloveisreal2

My first givenchy, the beautiful mini antigona!!  love love love, thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## AlwaysLooking101

Finally got my belated self xmas gifted Givenchy Eden out. A few photos as colour looks so different under various lighting. Absolutely love the look and top handle but is smaller than i thought.


----------



## IntheOcean

AlwaysLooking101 said:


> Finally got my belated self xmas gifted Givenchy Eden out. A few photos as colour looks so different under various lighting. Absolutely love the look and top handle but is smaller than i thought.


Wow, it's amazing how much the color changes! Very beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## gagabag

I’ve had this one since 2012 and still looking good!


----------



## Sina08

gagabag said:


> I’ve had this one since 2012 and still looking good!
> View attachment 4997548



OMG this is beautiful! I’m actually looking for one just like this. For some reason I like the older Nightingales better than the newer ones.


----------



## hairoxxfr

My new givenchy antigona patent leather


----------



## randr21

hairoxxfr said:


> My new givenchy antigona patent leather


I've never seen patent in this size. Looks great on you.


----------



## viola84

I still like this one so much, what do you use it for? weekend bag or daily use? I have been eying one on the pre-loved site since december but keep doubting because it is huge!!!


----------



## viola84

gagabag said:


> I’ve had this one since 2012 and still looking good!
> View attachment 4997548


I still like this one so much, what do you use it for? weekend bag or daily use? I have been eying one on the pre-loved site since december but keep doubting because it is huge!!!


----------



## gagabag

viola84 said:


> I still like this one so much, what do you use it for? weekend bag or daily use? I have been eying one on the pre-loved site since december but keep doubting because it is huge!!!


It’s a weekday work bag for me. It’s not as huge when worn as it slouches, provided you don’t fill it up to the brim.


----------



## Sora_V

ILP said:


> This is as much action as my new Givenchy Mystic will get until I get vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954100


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## IntheOcean

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5068027


Wow, very pretty!


----------



## asianbebydoll

My large lizard embossed Antigona sitting pretty...  
got this baby pre loved on fashionphile for $700!!  Thought I was getting a medium like the listing said. but when I unbox it and compare to my medium black antigona-- I Am shocked when I measure it.. it is the discontinued large!!  They made a mistake in the listing and I cannot say I regret this purchase one bit. Such a steal!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

asianbebydoll said:


> My large lizard embossed Antigona sitting pretty...
> got this baby pre loved on fashionphile for $700!!  Thought I was getting a medium like the listing said. but when I unbox it and compare to my medium black antigona-- I Am shocked when I measure it.. it is the discontinued large!!  They made a mistake in the listing and I cannot say I regret this purchase one bit. Such a steal!!!


Great deal!  Beautiful Antigona, lizard embossing really suits this style.


----------



## asianbebydoll

IntheOcean said:


> Great deal!  Beautiful Antigona, lizard embossing really suits this style.


It truly was a superb deal!  Thank you thank you!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Was gonna return this but decided against it. It came in handy for my Las Vegas road trip.


----------



## randr21

HavPlenty said:


> Was gonna return this but decided against it. It came in handy for my Las Vegas road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097385



You carry off Givenchy well. It really suits you.


----------



## HavPlenty

randr21 said:


> You carry off Givenchy well. It really suits you.


Thank you!


----------



## ILP

HavPlenty said:


> Was gonna return this but decided against it. It came in handy for my Las Vegas road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097385


Mystic bag looks great.  Are those Ferragamo slides?  Love them!


----------



## HavPlenty

ILP said:


> Mystic bag looks great.  Are those Ferragamo slides?  Love them!


Yes they are. Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

My newest acquisition


----------



## HarlemBagLady




----------



## whitew0lf

New to me vintage Givenchy bag! Was sold when I found out that the logo buttons were interchangeable and gave it such a different look. I can swap out the strap as well!


----------



## ColourfulNoir

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> My first givenchy, the beautiful mini antigona!!  love love love, thanks for letting me share ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959789


Pretty! This bag is in my wishlist !


----------



## beachbabe90

whitew0lf said:


> New to me vintage Givenchy bag! Was sold when I found out that the logo buttons were interchangeable and gave it such a different look. I can swap out the strap as well!
> 
> View attachment 5108820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108821



So stunning and chic!


----------



## clydekiwi

gagabag said:


> I’ve had this one since 2012 and still looking good!
> View attachment 4997548


I love this bag and wish it wasn’t discontinued


----------



## lvr4shoes

.
	

		
			
		

		
	



My “new” pre loved baby out and about. A black Antigona mini has been on my wishlist for years when I found this 2016 model, I had to get her!


----------



## lvr4shoes

CanadianAbroad said:


> Who would have thought I would adorn all my bags with this kind of “bag charm” (sanitizer)!? Even with her new “charm”, she still looks gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4769779


I have this one in the mini love it!


----------



## Elm1979

Hello fellow bag lovers!

I picked up the Givenchy ID bag in size Medium @ Fashionphile. ($1200 NWT)

 I really liked many of the bags from CWK’s era at Givenchy, but, not since purchasing my mini Antigona, have I been swayed to buy a Givenchy bag.

((*After a lot of selling, and pairing down my collection, I have been on a low buy year.  In the past I made MANY terrible-heavily YouTube influenced- purchases. I think “long and hard” before I buy a new bag these days.))

Last week, I was browsing around Nordstrom, and I saw this bag in Navy in person I think it’s a really cool and functional bag. (Perfect mom bag size for me) It has my three bag must haves;

-top handle
-cross body
-back pocket for phone

Although this was never an “it” bag, I think it’s great design. It’s definitely very similar to the Chanel 19, but since that is not in my budget… I think this will be a great alternative. I am glad to have found one in new condition on Fashionphile. I went pulled the trigger with FP because of the buy back program. Just incase the ID doesn’t work out, I know what it would cost me to sell it back. Although, I think this one is going to be a keeper!


----------



## Elm1979

Hello fellow bag lovers!

I picked up the Givenchy ID bag in size Medium @ Fashionphile. ($1200 NWT)

 I really liked many of the bags from CWK’s era at Givenchy, but, not since purchasing my mini Antigona, have I been swayed to buy a Givenchy bag.

((*After a lot of selling, and pairing down my collection, I have been on a low buy year.  In the past I made MANY terrible-heavily YouTube influenced- purchases. I think “long and hard” before I buy a new bag these days.))

Last week, I was browsing around Nordstrom, and I saw this bag in Navy in person I think it’s a really cool and functional bag. (Perfect mom bag size for me) It has my three bag must haves;

-top handle
-cross body
-back pocket for phone

Although this was never an “it” bag, I think it’s great design. It’s definitely very similar to the Chanel 19, but since that is not in my budget… I think this will be a great alternative. I am glad to have found one in new condition on Fashionphile. I went pulled the trigger with FP because of the buy back program. Just incase the ID doesn’t work out, I know what it would cost me to sell it back. Although, I think this one is going to be a keeper!


----------



## lvr4shoes

Elm1979 said:


> Hello fellow bag lovers!
> 
> I picked up the Givenchy ID bag in size Medium @ Fashionphile. ($1200 NWT)
> 
> I really liked many of the bags from CWK’s era at Givenchy, but, not since purchasing my mini Antigona, have I been swayed to buy a Givenchy bag.
> 
> ((*After a lot of selling, and pairing down my collection, I have been on a low buy year.  In the past I made MANY terrible-heavily YouTube influenced- purchases. I think “long and hard” before I buy a new bag these days.))
> 
> Last week, I was browsing around Nordstrom, and I saw this bag in Navy in person I think it’s a really cool and functional bag. (Perfect mom bag size for me) It has my three bag must haves;
> 
> -top handle
> -cross body
> -back pocket for phone
> 
> Although this was never an “it” bag, I think it’s great design. It’s definitely very similar to the Chanel 19, but since that is not in my budget… I think this will be a great alternative. I am glad to have found one in new condition on Fashionphile. I went pulled the trigger with FP because of the buy back program. Just incase the ID doesn’t work out, I know what it would cost me to sell it back. Although, I think this one is going to be a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5194252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194255


So pretty!


----------



## randr21

lvr4shoes said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191730
> 
> My “new” pre loved baby out and about. A black Antigona mini has been on my wishlist for years when I found this 2016 model, I had to get her!


Super cute, and still functional.


----------



## Bluebellbun

Loving my new nano Antigona xx


----------



## randr21

Elm1979 said:


> Hello fellow bag lovers!
> 
> I picked up the Givenchy ID bag in size Medium @ Fashionphile. ($1200 NWT)
> 
> I really liked many of the bags from CWK’s era at Givenchy, but, not since purchasing my mini Antigona, have I been swayed to buy a Givenchy bag.
> 
> ((*After a lot of selling, and pairing down my collection, I have been on a low buy year.  In the past I made MANY terrible-heavily YouTube influenced- purchases. I think “long and hard” before I buy a new bag these days.))
> 
> Last week, I was browsing around Nordstrom, and I saw this bag in Navy in person I think it’s a really cool and functional bag. (Perfect mom bag size for me) It has my three bag must haves;
> 
> -top handle
> -cross body
> -back pocket for phone
> 
> Although this was never an “it” bag, I think it’s great design. It’s definitely very similar to the Chanel 19, but since that is not in my budget… I think this will be a great alternative. I am glad to have found one in new condition on Fashionphile. I went pulled the trigger with FP because of the buy back program. Just incase the ID doesn’t work out, I know what it would cost me to sell it back. Although, I think this one is going to be a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5194252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194255


I prefer non IT bags. And I think most Givenchy bags have handle and is crossbody, except for the 90s and early '00s versions of the ant and panda. Their bag motto is pretty much "how many ways can I carry this bag".


----------



## randr21

Bluebellbun said:


> Loving my new nano Antigona xx



Love a white mini bag.


----------



## Elm1979

randr21 said:


> I prefer non IT bags. And I think most Givenchy bags have handle and is crossbody, except for the 90s and early '00s versions of the ant and panda. Their bag motto is pretty much "how many ways can I carry this bag".


I agree! Sometimes the best bags just don’t get super popular, and then you can get them for a really good price! This bag is So well made. The quality is beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

Carrying my one and only Givenchy today


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Carrying my one and only Givenchy today
> 
> View attachment 5208783


Goes beautifully with the ring and textured sweater.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> Goes beautifully with the ring and textured sweater.


Thank you!


----------



## Justaddpink

IntheOcean said:


> Carrying my one and only Givenchy today
> 
> View attachment 5208783
> 
> Gorgeous! What is it?


----------



## IntheOcean

Justaddpink said:


> Gorgeous! What is it?


I don't know the name of this bag, unfortunately. This is from a collaboration with the Japanese artist Tadaomi Shibuya from about 13 years ago.


----------



## Maebe

Using my new mini Antigona today! The tan/caramel color with silver hardware combination is SO hard to find among luxury handbags and I’ve been looking for the right tan handbag for years now because of that. I knew I had to get this when I saw it


----------



## AverageHuman

Givenchy gradient color leather skirt in action.


----------



## Lanneb

kellyng said:


> Givenchy gradient color leather skirt in action.
> View attachment 5252725


Stunning! And the purse? (since this is Purseblog!)


----------



## AverageHuman

Lanneb said:


> Stunning! And the purse? (since this is Purseblog!)


Thanks! Ferragamo gancini in crocodile


----------



## Elm1979

Kicking off Holiday movie season with West Side Story and my small antigona soft.

She was a Black Friday purchase, and I am really loving the size & look!

I didn’t love the opening of the antigona mini, so we parted ways, but this style is working perfectly for me


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy bag & newly purchased (preloved) wallet  I'm finally feeling festive with this bright red little thing!


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy bag & newly purchased (preloved) wallet  I'm finally feeling festive with this bright red little thing!
> 
> View attachment 5274025


Love this red and the hw. I prefer a bright color for wallets since it's easier to find.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> Love this red and the hw. I prefer a bright color for wallets since it's easier to find.


Thank you! I haven't thought of that, but you're totally right, that's a good point. I prefer larger bags in dark colors, so they usually have dark interior and therefore turn into a bottomless pit... It's funny, I've never been a red bag/SLG/anything girl, but I'm in love with this wallet.


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I haven't thought of that, but you're totally right, that's a good point. I prefer larger bags in dark colors, so they usually have dark interior and therefore turn into a bottomless pit... It's funny, I've never been a red bag/SLG/anything girl, but I'm in love with this wallet.


Same to the larger bags and bottomless pit comment! I think all of my G bags have dark lining, except for maybe one? in general bags have dark lining since it's easier to maintain so having a brighter wallet always save me a few seconds from digging around.


----------



## Elm1979

Antigona Tote


----------



## Slc9

My little Antigona riding shotgun ♥️


----------



## Pinkie*

Slc9 said:


> My little Antigona riding shotgun ♥


Love it


----------



## Purselover86

Bagloveisreal2 said:


> My first givenchy, the beautiful mini antigona!!  love love love, thanks for letting me share ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959789


Love!!!


----------



## jaskg144

Still going strong after 5 years


----------



## randr21

jasmynh1 said:


> Still going strong after 5 years
> 
> View attachment 5342366


Someone was just asking about wear n tear of this bag. Im going to refer this post bc it looks brand spanking new.


----------



## jaskg144

randr21 said:


> Someone was just asking about wear n tear of this bag. Im going to refer this post bc it looks brand spanking new.



This leather holds up SO well. I remember when I got it I was told the grained leather wears a lot quicker, so I chose this one!


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy again  Sits soooo comfortably on the shoulder! To think I used to really dislike bags with shoulder straps and only wore them crossbody...


----------



## Prada Prince

Digging out an oldie but goodie…


----------



## HavPlenty

Me and my Givenchy. I'm wearing the lovely and very practical mystic. It is a wonderful everyday bag. I'm also wearing Givenchy sneakers. Had them a while. They are super comfortable but showing the wear.


----------



## IntheOcean

HavPlenty said:


> Me and my Givenchy. I'm wearing the lovely and very practical mystic. It is a wonderful everyday bag. I'm also wearing Givenchy sneakers. Had them a while. They are super comfortable but showing the wear.


Gorgeous bag!  And it looks great on your body frame.


----------



## TinyB

Givenchy 4G bag. This bag arrived just in time for Easter   . I've been using this non stop since


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My mini panda out for a medical checkup today❤️ I just love her color


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Middie panda out for a walk at the park today ❤️


----------



## 305keepitlive

The red on this Catena is a showstopper. Great find at off Saks Fifth!


----------



## 305keepitlive

The red on this Catena is a showstopper. Great find at off Saks Fifth!!


----------



## solitudelove

Prada Prince said:


> Digging out an oldie but goodie…
> 
> View attachment 5368580


I have this in black!!!


----------



## ElenaAlex

I recently won it on an auction. Very comfortable bag, I'm kind of in love


----------



## Sina08

ElenaAlex said:


> I recently won it on an auction. Very comfortable bag, I'm kind of in love
> 
> View attachment 5432909


This is just beautiful!


----------



## Angelblake

ElenaAlex said:


> I recently won it on an auction. Very comfortable bag, I'm kind of in love
> 
> View attachment 5432909


Stunning! What is this bag called?


----------



## ElenaAlex

Angelblake said:


> Stunning! What is this bag called?


givenchy tinhan, it's a limited edition


----------



## randr21

ElenaAlex said:


> I recently won it on an auction. Very comfortable bag, I'm kind of in love
> 
> View attachment 5432909


I miss the halcyon days where I get excited about new Givenchy bags...glad to see you love yours.


----------



## latiaran

My small navy crinkle antigona came with me for tea and pre-festivity errands. I knew I'd like the bag when I found it, but didn't realize how much I would come to appreciate this size, even more so than my medium


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Mini Pandora today


----------



## TinyB

Feeling green today


----------



## IntheOcean

TinyB said:


> View attachment 5530704
> 
> Feeling green today


There should be more green bags out there, IMO  Love your dress, by the way.


----------



## TinyB

IntheOcean said:


> There should be more green bags out there, IMO  Love your dress, by the way.


Thank you   I agree! Green is such a fun neutral color, IMO


----------



## randr21

obsedia crossbody


----------



## Cherryblossomsrain

medium pandora is the perfect gym bag


----------



## MissDee

Me and my powder GV3 at the Sunborn Yacht Hotel in London!

MissDee


----------



## tolliv

An oldie but goodie


----------



## mmmsc

Mooncut small bag withgiant angel watchin over me. Not a small bag girl, but this was a very good “opening reception” bag


----------



## thundercloud

With our pup on a walk. Love the smooshy goodness of my small pepe pandora! I adore the pepe leather.


----------



## morningsong

My beloved studded Pandora out with me on errands  I’m a Balenciaga girl, but this is the only bag that can steal my attention from them..


----------



## IntheOcean

morningsong said:


> My beloved studded Pandora out with me on errands  I’m a Balenciaga girl, but this is the only bag that can steal my attention from them..
> 
> View attachment 5675639


Beautiful bag. Love the studs in the corners.


----------



## morningsong

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag. Love the studs in the corners.


Thank you!!


----------

